# بين اهتمامات القراء ....... والتركيبات الحديثه.



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 يوليو 2014)

*ردا على سؤال *من لديه اي ​معلومات عن الاملاح الطارده للنمل يفيدنا بها
​هناك تركيبه لابادة النمل مكونه من مياه وسكر وعسل وسلفات التاليوم - ماده شديدة السميه وهى عباره عن ملح كبريتات التاليوم
وكانوا يطلبونها منى تحت اسم ملح - لعل هذا هو السبب.

ردا على سؤال هل التركيبات الحديثه يمكن تبسيطها
وكان ذلك ردا على تركيبة مفتت بقع ارسلتها عبر البريد ومكونه من -هيدوجين بروكسيد - ونترات مغنسيوم- وكوكوميد بروبيل بيتيان
ولورى داى ميثيل امين اوكسيد -والكيل بولى جلوكسيد - وستريك اسيد وصوديوم كلوريد-وجلسرين....الخ
وايضا تركيبة منظف زجاج مثاليه مكونه من اربع منظفات وايثانول وايزوبروبانول وامونيو هيدروكسيد وبروبيلين جلايكول وطبعا مياه
غير المواد المشتركه كالمواد الحافظه واللون والعطر
والرد هذه تركيبة تفتيت بقع الدهون للملابس - وتستخدم اكثر فى المطابخ والمطاعم - والحالات الصعبه - ويمكن اختصارها هى ومنظف الزجاج ايضا.
وسأحاول اتابع طرق اخنصار التركيبات الحديثه دون الوقوع فى خطأ البعد عن المواصفات.

​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (13 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذنا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (13 يوليو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *ردا على سؤال *من لديه اي ​معلومات عن الاملاح الطارده للنمل يفيدنا بها
> ​هناك تركيبه لابادة النمل مكونه من مياه وسكر وعسل وسلفات التاليوم - ماده شديدة السميه وهى عباره عن ملح كبريتات التاليوم
> وكانوا يطلبونها منى تحت اسم ملح - لعل هذا هو السبب.
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل الخير استاذنا الكريم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 يوليو 2014)

ردا على سؤال هل نستخدم منظفات الزجاج لشاشات التلفزيون الحديثه والكومبيوتر
الاجابه - بالقطع لا وسأحاول كتابة تركيبه تناسب ذلك فى القريب
والآن - هناك سؤال أخذ اهتمام كبير فى بريدى - الحيره فى تعدد تركيبات منظفات الزجاج - واين الصح - الاجابه - هذه مدارس وسنتعرض لها الآن
ابتداء من وصفة جدتى -2 كوب مياه + 1 ملعقه كبيره خل ابيض مذاب به عطر مفضل - مرورا بتركيبات المعسكر - اى الاقتصاديه بزياده والمكونه من 4 لتر مياه ونصف كوب امونيا وملعقه كبيره اى منظف ونصف لتر ايثانول -ووصولا الى التركيبات الحديثه التاليه.
تركيبه نمطيه لمنظف زجاج - الكميه لتر تقريبا
910 مل مياه +50 جم ايزو بروبانول +5و1 جم امونيا سائله 28%+5و1جم مونوايثانول امين+ 40 جرام مذيب قوى+0.2 جم انتبه لهذه النسبه - مغنسيوم لورى ايثر سلفات 28%- خلاف العطر المذاب بالكحول والمواد الحافظه لو كان للبيع اما الاستخدام المنزلى لاداعى.
وسنراعى ان يكون بى اتش من 8-9
تركيبة اخرى لمنظف زجاج - مدرسه حديثه 
سأقول المكونات واستنتج النسب من التركيبه السابقه - طبعا مياه ولورامين اوكسيد وسليكون اويل دى فومر-ومونوايثانول امين- و edta
سنلاحظ ان التركيبه خاليه من العنصر التقليدى - ايزو بروبانول .
فى المره القادمه سنشرح تركيبات اخرى وسنعرف سبب التباين


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 يوليو 2014)

نبدأ باهتمامات القراء طريقة تصنيع ورنيش الاحذيه 
مع بساطة السؤال الا ان الموضوع مبنى على تكنولوجيا فى التفكير والتصنيع والمهاره - تعرضت لهذا السؤال فى احدى المحاضرات - وكان معى علبه من منتج جديد لتلميع تابلوه السياره ( قوام كريم وليس اسبراى )- وطلبت من السائل ان يستخدمه ولا يتعجل النتائج الا بعد فتره - فقد كنت استخدمه منذ عام تحت التجربه وكانت النتائج مدهشه - 
1- شفاف ينفع لكل الالوان 2- لا تلطخات اثناء الاستخدام لعدم وجود صبغه -3- منظف للجلد وملين ويمنع تشققه 
جرب ملمع ومنظف تابلوه السياره - كريم وليس سائل او سبراى.

سننتقل لتركيبتين لمنظفات الزجاج - تركيبه اقتصاديه واخرى مثاليه 
تركيبة منظف زجاج اقتصاديه ( خالى من الامونيا) 1 لتر تقريبا
975 مل مياه +14 جم ايزو بروبانول +7جم مونوايثانول امين+3جم NP9 + اى نوع من ايثر امين اوكسيد ولكن low foming
( 2جم ) - انتبه لدقة الموازين. وطبعا نراعى بى اتش مثل التركيبات السابقه - وفكرة التركيبه الخاليه من الامونيا - هناك من يطلبه بهذه الصفه لطبيعة الاستخدام عنده - فلا يكون الطلب عائق فى تلبيته.

تركيبة منظف زجاج مثاليه 1لتر تقريبا
المثاليه هنا عباره عن اضافات تجعل المنظف يثبت على الزجاج الراسى وبه مواد مبلله تساعد على جوده عاليه فى التنظيف ويظهر الفرق فى حالة الاتساخ الشديد - ولا يلاحظ فى حالة التنظيف اليومى.
ضع 965 مل مياه وبها 5و3 جم من اى نوع من acrylic emulsion polymer - اى نوع متاح وقلب 
اضف 20 جم ايزوبروبانول + 10 حم جلايكول مذيب فعال متاح كل ذلك اثناء التقليب
قم بعملية ضبط بى اتش من 8 الى 9 بمحلول صودا كاويه - وانتبه لو تركيزه 25% لن تزيد الكميه عن 0,7 جم
اضف نصف جرام من لورى امين اوكسيد ونصف جرام من صابون صوديومى عادى(صوديوم الكيل بنزين سيلفونات)
طبعا المواد الحافظه واللون والعطر من الامور النمطيه.
سننتقل المره القادمه الى اهتمامات اخرى ومنتجات اخرى.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 يوليو 2014)

من ضمن اهتمامات القراء - *هل هناك بديل للفنيك
والرد - نعم بل وأقوى وأبسط فى التصنيع وثلاثة مكونات فقط بدلا من 8 فى الفنيك التقليدى - **واللون ايضا اسود ويخفف بالماء ويستعمل كالفنيك التقليدى تماما*وحتى لا يصبح وصف أقوى كلام تقديرى - فالمطهرات تقاس قوتها وفاعليتها بمعيار - Rideal- Walker
وهو باختصار شديد وقد يكون مخل - قوة المحلول المطهر التدميريه للجراثيم.

تركيبة مطهر كالفنيك - قوة تدمير اقوى - تصنيع ومكونات ابسط

الكميه عشره لتر تقريبا
محلول صودا كاويه مكون من 240 جم صودا كاويه قشور و480 مل مياه
زيت خروع مسلفن 1800 جم
كريزيليك كريوزوت 7500 جم 
460 مل مياه (يسره)

سخن زيت الخروع تسخين هادئ- 90 درجه- ومع التحريك اضف محلول الصودا الكاويه ببطء
يستمر التحريك حتى التصبن ثم يضاف كريزيليك كريوزوت مع استمرار التقليب - ثم يفصل التسخين والتقليب مستمر ويضاف الماء ويستمر التقليب بعد انتهاء اضافة الماء حوالى 10 دقائق
ستحصل على مطهر اسود اللون - يخفف بالماء عند الاستخدام - بنفس نسب الفنيك - وقوه تدميريه اقوى تصل من 7 : 10 ريديل ووكر
انا عن نفسى عند تجربة خامات جديده - اجرب فى 1 لتر وليس 10 لتر.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 يوليو 2014)

صناعة الكلور .... والمقصود هنا الكلوركس - كمبيض - من ضمن اهتمامات القراء وتكثر الاسئله حول هذا الموضوع- وسأحاول الاجابه على حلقتين
تصنيع الكلور معمليا وتصنيع الكلور فى الصناعه - وهل بالفعل نستطيع تصنيعه فى المنزل كصناعات صغيره باضافات وتركيبات منتشره فى الموقع ومواقع اخرى
سأجيب على كل ذلك.
صناعة الكلور معمليا
محلول مركز (ملح وماء )- بدون اضافات - كلوريد الصوديوم - يوضع فى دورق زجاجى - ويوضع به قطبان - الاول جرافيت او بلاتين ويسمى آنود
والطرف المقابل قطب نحاس ويسمى كاثود ويوصل بينهما 9v DC - المصدر بطارية سياره او موتوسيكل.
بعد عدة دقائق يبدأ غاز الكلور فى الانبعاث برائحته المميزه -( غاز سام ) الكلور يتكون عند الأنود ونكشف عليه بتغيير لون الكاشف - والهيدروجين 
(قابل للأشتعال)نكشف عليه بالهب وهناك طريقة اخرى عن طريق صهر كلوريد الصوديوم ووضع الأقطاب الكهربيه للتحليل به ولكن الناتج فى هذه الحاله سيصبح غاز الكلور عندالأنود والصوديوم عند الكاثود.
طبعا نواتج التحليل اذاكان غاز الكلور - نستخدمه فى انتاج البلاستيك وتبييض الملابس او التبييض عموما - وتركيبات المطهرات - اما الهيدروجين نستخدمه فى انتاج الامونيا على سبيل المثال.
اما انتاج الكلور فى الصناعه وهل من الممكن تبسيط الاجراءات ليصبح ممكنا كصناعه صغيره نقدر عليها- هذا هو موضوعنا القادم ونزيل الغموض واللبس حول هذا الموضوع .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يوليو 2014)

الموضوع ... *صناعة الكلوركس فى المصنع
**وقبل الشرح نتفق على ان كلوركس اسم تجارى - لمحلول كلور سائل - لماء جافيل حتى لانتوه فى المسميات - وهوعباره عن مياه وهيبوكلوريد صوديوم واضافات اخرى - ولنتفق ان هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم عباره عن غاز الكلور (كلورين) مع صودا كاويه- هيدروكسيد الصوديوم- وان غاز الكلور يأتى من ضمن نواتج تحليل كهربى لمحلول ملحى ويمر بعمليات طويله حتى يصبح قابل ل الاستخدام .
الآن سنشرح بايجاذ طريقة التصنيع بالمصنع - يتم تخفيف محلول الصودا الكاويه - هيدروكسيد الصوديوم - من (45-50% ) - الى 25%
مع تحكم فى التبريد- يتم تحضير محلول مكون من 75% مياه و 25% محلول الصودا الكاويه المخفف من قبل 25% - ونقل- لخزان التفاعل - - يتم اضافة اوحقن غاز الكلور (كلورين) - ويتم التفاعل - والتبريد - والفلتره - والتأكد من نسبة التركيز - ثم التعبئه - الخطوات السايقه بسيطه فى الكتابه وليست بسيطه فى التنفيذ- التعبئه بها ملاحظات هامه - نوع خامة الزجاجه واللون وسمكها - لضمان عدم تأثر المحتوى بالأشعه الفوق بنفسجيه لضمان سلامه المحتوى وفاعليته - 
الآن ومع هذة التفاصيل المختصره - هل عرفنا سبب المشاكل فى طرق تحضير كلوركس الشائعه فى المواقع -وهى اما كلور سائل جاهز ويخفف بالمياه او مياه وهيبوكلوريد الصوديوم - ثم نشتكى - الكلور فصل - الكلور ريحته تغيرت - الكلور لونه تغير - الكلور كفاءته لاتماثل الموجود فى السوق - الزجاجات بعد التعبئه تنتفخ او يتغير شكلها .... الخ
والآن هل عرفنا الرد على السؤال كيف اصنع الكلور فى المنزل أوحتى كصناعات صغيره - سيكون ردى اشتريه وتاجر فيه افضل - والرأى الاخير لك.
القادم بمشيئة الله - اهتمامات اخرى للقراء ومنتجات وتركيبات اخرى .*


----------



## 83moris (20 يوليو 2014)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا دكتور وكل عام وحضرتك بخير
كنت عايز اناقش مع حضرتك تركيبة منتشرة لمبيد النمل والصراصير
0.05 % دلتا ميثيرين
99.95% بودرة تالك
ياتري التركيبة دي فعالة ولا لا
ولو عايز ارفع فعاليتها ممكن ازود اية؟
وشكراا مسبقا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يوليو 2014)

دلتا ميثرين - مبيد حشرى سام - طبعا للحشرات والانسان والحيوان والطيور - ويستخدم فى رش النباتات والمزروعات - والجديد فيه السميه عن طريق التلامس - ومن هنا بساطة التركيبه - ومن هنا ايضا التحذير الشديد من الملامسه - اما زيادة الفاعليه - ففى الرش الزراعى لابادة الحشرات (يكفى 15مل لكل 100لتر) - لى رأى واضح فى استخدام المبيدات الحشريه داخل المنازل - ابعد على قدر المستطاع عن استخدام المبيدات الحشريه السامه واستخدم ما هو آمن على قدر المستطاع حتى ولو على حساب الوقت والكفاءة.
وبالتالى لاتنتظر منى التشجيع فى هذا الاتجاه- اتجاه زيادة الفاعليه - فالحشرات دائما متواجده والمقاومه مستمره وزيادة الفاعليه لن يقضى على الحشرات.
اما عن التركيبات الآمنه فسوف أراعى ان أكتب عنها فى هذا الباب .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 يوليو 2014)

ردا على هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم - صحتها د ام ت - الاسم الانجليزى مرفق
sodium hypochlorite - اما الخطأ فى الكتابه وارد.


----------



## 83moris (22 يوليو 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> دلتا ميثرين - مبيد حشرى سام - طبعا للحشرات والانسان والحيوان والطيور - ويستخدم فى رش النباتات والمزروعات - والجديد فيه السميه عن طريق التلامس - ومن هنا بساطة التركيبه - ومن هنا ايضا التحذير الشديد من الملامسه - اما زيادة الفاعليه - ففى الرش الزراعى لابادة الحشرات (يكفى 15مل لكل 100لتر) - لى رأى واضح فى استخدام المبيدات الحشريه داخل المنازل - ابعد على قدر المستطاع عن استخدام المبيدات الحشريه السامه واستخدم ما هو آمن على قدر المستطاع حتى ولو على حساب الوقت والكفاءة.
> وبالتالى لاتنتظر منى التشجيع فى هذا الاتجاه- اتجاه زيادة الفاعليه - فالحشرات دائما متواجده والمقاومه مستمره وزيادة الفاعليه لن يقضى على الحشرات.
> اما عن التركيبات الآمنه فسوف أراعى ان أكتب عنها فى هذا الباب .



معلش المطلوب مني يكون مبيد والراجل عايز يشوف الحشرات بتموت قدام عينه 
اقترحت علية البورك ورفض


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 يوليو 2014)

نستخدمه كمبيد للصراصير بنسبة من 0.03 : 0.06 % وزنا وعلى شكل محلول مائى بالرش - ولم نجربه كمسحوق لخطورته بالتلامس - وكان يأتينا محاليل مركزه ونخففه عند الاستخدام بالنسبه التى ذكرتها من قبل
ولايجوز تكرار الرش قبل 3 اسابيع - والرش فى الاعشاش مباشرة وبمستوى منخفض حتى لا نخلق دوامه هوائيه بالمكان
اما عن النتائج - جرب قبل البيع كأى منتج لضمان سلامة التركيبه وسلامه الماده الفعاله.
ملحوظه هامه - يتم رج المحلول المركز قبل الاستخدام - لأنه محلول معلق


----------



## 83moris (23 يوليو 2014)

شكراا لحضرتك علي الاهتمام بالرد
0.03 الي 0.06 % من تركيز اساسي كام؟
انا سالت تاجر فشارع الجيش وقالي ان الدلتا ميثيرين اعلي تركيز ليها 10% بسعر 110ج للكيلو فهل دة صحيح ام يوجد منها تركيزات اعلي؟


----------



## 83moris (23 يوليو 2014)

فية تركيبة تانية للرش ببخاخة عبارة عن لمبادا وكيروسين منزوع الرائحة 
انا عارف ان الاثنين خطر صحيا 
بس ايهما اقل ضررا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 يوليو 2014)

فعلا كان يأتينا التركيز 10 % والنسبه تحسب على الماده الفعاله وليس المحلول- اى 0.06 من الماده الفعاله.
ملحوظه بخصوص الرش - كانت الوحدات الصحيه تطلب تركيبات نستبعد فيها الرش - وكنا نحتال على ذلك باضافة المبيد الى ( جل ) 
اما فكرة الكبروسين عديم الرائحه فهى اساس الاباده المنزليه وتركيباته كثيره.


----------



## 83moris (24 يوليو 2014)

بالنسبة للتركيبة مع الكيروسين نسبة اللمبادا او الدلتا ميثيرين تبقي كام ؟هل نفس النسبة ام فية تعديلات؟
انا فكرت في فكرة الجل بس خايف لما العميل ييجي يحله بالماء عند الاستعمال ما يدوبش كويس


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 يوليو 2014)

كيروسين عديم الرائحه وتركيباته موضوع آخر - لكن تركيبة الجل كانت لا تحل - بل وفقا لمنظومه ابادة للصرصير خارج المكان بالملامسه ومقاومه داخل المكان عن طريق منظف مطهر به معامل عدم نمو اليرقات لأعشاش الحشرات حتى لا تتوالد - اى ان الجل بالخارج لتلامسه الحشرات والمنظف المطهر بالداخل لقتل اليرقات مع الوقت .
ومن خلال وصفك لطلب العميل - لن يقتنع الا بالاباده وليس بالمقاومه أى بالوصفات التى سألت عنها فى اول الموضوع.


----------



## 83moris (25 يوليو 2014)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 يوليو 2014)

*منظف شاشات *
*LCD – TV - PLASMA – LAPTOP ….etc
*
*قبل ان نتعرض لتركيبة المنظف – سنتكلم عن طريقة التنظيف وموانع الاستعمال*
*موانع الاستعمال: ممنوع استخدام منظف الزجاج – أوأى منظف سائل او مسحوق منزلى- أو الكحول سواء ايثانول او ميثانول – ولا الاسيتون او التلوين ولا منظفات تشمل الأمونيا - ولا تستخدم ورق التوليت او مناديل المطبخ – فهى صنفره حقيقيه لسطح الشاشات تخدشها دون ان تدرى*
*لا تستخدم الا الاقمشه الناعمه مثل التى تتوافر مع عدسات النظارات – وهناك نوع بدأ ينتشر فى المحلات الكبرى عباره عن نسيج ناعم ذو وجهين او وجه واحد لهذا الغرض ( نسيج ناعم - خليط من البولى استر والبولى اميد )*
*افصل التيار عن الجهاز – ستبدو رؤية الغبار الآن أوضح – ازل الغبار برفق ودون ضغط – حتى لا يتحول الغبار الى صنفره لسطح الشاشه أثناء ازالته – لاترش سائل التنظيف على الشاشه بل على قماشة التنظيف ويتم المسح برفق ودون ضغط على الشاشه – وقد يحتاج الامر الى التكرار لتمام التنظيف ملحوظه – هناك نوعان من منظفات الشاشات – سائل بالرش وجل – انا عن نفسى افضل – جل – حتى لا يقع الرزاز على اماكن اخرى من الجهاز*
*بعد العيد بمشيئة الله سنتكلم عن التركيبات*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أغسطس 2014)

*تركيبات منظف شاشات **تصلح ليس فقط لكل شاشات التلفزيون والكومبيوتر بل المحمول والنظارات الطبيه *
*3 تركيبات للمنزل وتركيبه للغرض التجارى*
*تركيبات المنزل سأشرحها بالتفصيل اما تركيبة الغرض التجارى سأرسلها على الميل*
*perfectalexco**@**yahoo.com *
* مجانا لمن يطلبها لاثبات الجديه وحتى لا افسد فكرة الاستفاده بها تجاريا باشاعة مكوناتها .ويتحقق العدل – تركيبات منزليه بسيطه واخرى تجاريه تصمد مع الوقت ويستفيد منها الجاد.*
*ابدأ باستخدام المياه المقطره – (لاتستخدم مياه الشرب من الصنبور او الزجاجات المعبأه )*
*واستخدم القماشه الناعمه التى ذكرناها سابقا وبللها جيدا وامسح الشاشه برفق وبدون ضغط وقد يحتاج الأمر الى مرتين – ان كانت ا لنتيجه مرضيه – توقف- وان كان هناك بقع دهنيه او بصمات اصابع مثلا ...الخ نظف الشاشه بمحلول مكون من مقدارين متساويين حجما من الخل المنزلى والمياه المقطرة – ثم اشطف الشاشه بالمياه المقطره عن طريق القماشه المبلله- وسنصعد الوصفه قليلا – بدلا من الخل المنزلى هناك وصفه أكثر كفاءه – مقدارين متساويين من ايزوبروبانول ومياه مقطره- بغرض غسل الشاشه بنفس الطريقه السابقه ثم الشطف بمياه مقطره كما اشرنا سابقا.*
*اما التركيبه التجاريه ستكون – كريم وليست قوام سائل وسيتم استخدامها بنفس طريقة القماشه الناعمه ولا تحتاج شطف.*
*فى المره القادمه – بمشيئة الله مع اهتمامات اخرى للقراء وتركيبات اخرى .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أغسطس 2014)

نسيت ملحوظه هامه بعد تنظيف الشاشه - اترك مهمة تجفيف الشاشه للهواء الجوى الطبيعى ولا تستخدم اى نوع من المعدات - مثل سشوار هواء مثلا -او مروحه وخلافه - .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 أغسطس 2014)

ردا على تساؤل - عن طريق الميل - اى نوع من الخل المنزلى نستخدم فهناك خل احمر للوقود وآخر للطعام.
المقصود خل ابيض المستخدم للطعام - عادة تركيزه من 3 % : 5 % .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أغسطس 2014)

*مكعبات الوقود الجافه*
*على اربعة اشكال 1- وقود جاف 2- وقود سائل 3- وقود معجون (جل ) 4- مكونات اشعال ذاتى تخلط اثناء الاستعمال.*
*من الاول الى الثالث يحتاجون الى لهب للاشتعال والرابع يشتعل ذاتيا بمجرد خلط الموكونات اثناء البثق من الانبوب .*
*وينتج على فكرتين اساسيتين أ- بادئ اشعال للفحم أو الخشب . أو ب – بديل للوقود - للمعسكرات ورحلات الخلاء*
*وعند تصميم التركيبات روعى معامل الامان سواء كان الوقود جاف او سائل او معجون ( جل ) – مثلا:*
*الا يشتعل الوقود السائل لو اقترب منه لهب – لملافاة خطر سكب الوقود اثناء الاشتعال – ولا يشتعل الا من خلال فتيل خاص – وفى المعاجين – يشتعل بسهوله ومن أول محاوله ولكن دون لهب عالى ومفاجئ - وروعى ايضا ان تكون مدة الاشتعال كافيه لبدء اشتعال الفحم والخشب هذا اذا كان بادئ اشعال (مده قصيره ) – او مدة الاشتعال – كافية لعملية الطهى وعمل المشروبات الساخنه ( مده طويله ) وايضا درجة الحراره – للتدفئه ام للطهى- بل ومدة استمرار الاشتعال – من 5 دقائق الى 6 ساعات – وهناك نوع آخر من الوقود السائل – يلتقط الشراره بسرعه – دون لهب عالى ولمره واحده تكفى بالغرض (الاشتعال الكافى) ودون الحاجه لسكبه مره اخرى اثناء الاشتعال – مع مزايا – لادخان ولا رائحه- اى انه يوفر لك شواء بدون متاعب فى بلكونة المنزل او السطح او الجراج دون ازعاج – طبعا كل المزايا السابقه لا تتوافر مجتمعه فى جميع التركيبات – ومن هنا جاءت أهمية كتابة التركيبه ومزاياها وطريقة استخدامها - كل ذلك موجود فى تصميم التركيبات – ولعل هذه المقدمه تجيب على كل التساؤلات.- ماعدا تساؤل أخير – ما حقيقة أقراص الوقود البيضاء –*
*هى ليست تركيبه – بل ماده واحده – تستخدمها الجيوش عادة وتشكل بالكبس على شكا أقراص وكانت تأتى بضمانات واعتقد ان الضمانات مازالت قائمه – وهناك نوع اخر له استخدام خاص – عباره عن مكونين فى انبوبه خاصه يتم الضغط عليها فيمتزجان اثناء الخروج ويتم الاشتغال الذاتى وهناك نوع اخر – عباره عن تركيبة مساحيق ترش وبضع قطرات من عبوة اخرى ترش فوقها ويبدأ الاشتعال الذاتى – طبعا لا ننصح بالثلاث تركيبات الأخيره - عموما لدينا البديل كتركيبات آمنه كثيره ومتعددة الاغراض.- وسنتكلم عن تركيبتين – كنا نستخدمهما فى المعسكرات والمنازل – اى راعينا ابسط التركيبات – اما التركيبات التجاريه المكلفه والتى تحتاج بعض المهارات فى التصنيع سنتركها لمن يهتم بها او يطلبها مراعاه للجديه.*
*تركيبة مكعبات وقود جافه من 10-12 دقيقه – مدة اشتعال*
*لاعداد مشروبات ساخنه (غلى المياه وليس تدفئه ) واعداد الطعام- هذه التركيبه مع بساطتها تباع بشكل تجارى واسع.*
*500 جرام – شمع برافين او شموع اضاءه او فازلين ويتم الصهر فى حمام مائى- اضف 30 جم زيت نباتى ثم 30 جم من خليط مكون من اوزان متساويه من التالك وكالسيوم كاربونات وكاولين والتتانيوم – وبعد تمام التجانس والصهر اضف نشارة خشب ناعمه خاليه من الشوائب – اتربه وخلافه..*
*-** - احيانا كنا نهرس ورق الشجر الجاف تماما – بدلا من نشارة الخشب لعدم توفرها فى المعسكرات *
*,** اجعل الخليط متجانس – لا يابس ولا سائل – وبعد عدة دقائق على النارلضمان تشرب النشاره بالواكس *
*بعد التقليب الهادئ يدويا وتمام التجانس صب فى قوالب ( بالمغرفه ) واضغط على السطح الأعلى بثقل لتمام التجانس فى الشكل- اتركه يبرد وغلفه فى ورق مشمع (اى متشرب بالواكس – نشتريه بغرض التخزين لقطع الغيار ) سيساعدنا فى بدء الا شتعال وسيشتعل هو اولا ليوفر الوقت لاشعال المكعب .
فى المقاله القادمه - بمشيئة الله - سنذكر تركيبهة وقود جاف اخرى اكثر سهوله واقل مكونات.
*


----------



## zizoamr36 (14 أغسطس 2014)

استاذي الفاضل ما هي اضرار البوريك اسيد البودرة ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 أغسطس 2014)

حسب الاستخدام - كمبادئ عامه - الجرعات الكبيره سامه- وبالتالى لا استنشاق او بلع ولا ملامسه- اما لو استخدمته كمطهر - أجزاء معينه من جسم الانسان - او فطريات القدم اوالرش فى الجوارب كمسحوق - لابد من خلال تركيبه وبنسبه مخففه - وتركيبه معتمده وليست اجتهاديه.
ولو استخدمناه كمبيد للحشرات - من خلال تركيبه - طبعا تعبير مبيد سيجعل المستخدم يتعامل بحرص .
وله استخدامات معمليه وصناعيه - التحكم فى شدة اللهب وخلافه .
لقد اجبتك بشكل عام -عن البوريك اسيد - وكنت آمل ان اعرف فيما الاستخدام لتكون اجابتى افضل.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 أغسطس 2014)

ردا على سؤال - عن طريق الميل - وهل كان 
* التالك والكالسيوم كاربونات والكاولين والتتانيوم متوفر بالمعسكرات؟
لقد اوضحت ان التركيبه تجاريه - وليست تركيبه منزليه او معسكرات - وان فى المعسكرات نستبدل نشارة الخشب بورق الشجر الجاف تماما - كملحوظه جانبيه ليس الا - طبعا التركيبه مختلفه.*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 أغسطس 2014)

كثرت الاسئله حول ال Green Cleaning - هذا اسم اتجاة ومدرسه فى المنظفات وليس ماركه.
سأجيب باختصار لأنه موضوع متشعب ويقلب المائده حول ما نتصارع حوله من تركيبات منظفات فى هذا المنتدى وسوق المنظفات ايضا - واعرف حجم انتاجه لتعاملى فى تركيباته وانتاجه للغير منذ فتره- وهو متنامى عكس الاعتقاد السائد .
هو محاوله جادة لاستبدال الكيماويات بمنتجات طبيعيه - سواء لمنظفات المنزل والمطبخ او الملابس او منظفات الوجه والجسم والشعر.
ويبعد بنا عن التركيبات البسيطه المتداوله فى برامج ربات البيوت - حول انتاج المنظفات فى المنزل - فهى صناعه كاملة الاركان .
سنرتب للحديث عنها فى وقت لاحق بمشيئة الله .
التعرف على منتجات Green Cleaning - بورقة نبات خضراء على المنتج - اتفق عليها منذ فتره للتسهيل على العميل عند الشراء - طبعا هذه ليست ماركه ولكنه اتجاه . وسنحاول ان نرشدك لأسماء المكونات التى تكتب عادة على الاغلفه الخارجيه حتى تستوثق انها منتجات طبيعيه.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 أغسطس 2014)

من ضمن اهتمامات القراء - السؤال عن الماده الحافظه - بصيغ مختلفه- - ما هى الماده الحافظه ل بريل - ويعنى منظف ادوات المطبخ السائل - وصيغ اخرى.
وسأجيب على شكل تعريف بالمواد الحافظه - اسمائها ودورها فى المنظفات والتجميل والصناعه عموما ولكن على شكل مقتطفات - اى ماده حافظه كل مره....لنبدأ
edta - اديتا 

طبعا المواد الحافظه تعالج اثار ( الشيخوخه ) للمنتج وتظهر على شكل - تفسخ - اضمحلال - اكسده - تغيير اللون - تحلل بكتيرى - زناخه - كلها كلمات ومصطلحات تتردد فى هذه المجالات.
عند استخدامنا ل اديتا - تقوم بالحد من الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم وتمنع مكونات التبييض الموجوده فى تركيبة المنظفات من بدء التفاعل قبل ملامستها للمياه - وهى عوامل مقويه للرغوه - وعيبها صعبة التحلل بيئيا- اى ان مصمم التركيبه يرى كل هذه المزايا والعيوب فى هذة الماده الحافظه قبل استخدامها فى التركيبه.
لا اريد ان نجعلها مقاله - وسنجعلها مقتطفات - كل مره ماده حافظه جديده ومعلومات عامه عنها.
اما الرد على السؤال - ان لم يكن معك تركيبه معتمده بها كميه المادة الحافظه واسمها - ... يمكن استخدام - بوتاسيوم سوربات - رغم انه غذائى نستخدمه قى المنظفات ذات الطابع -(منتجات طبيعي )- وممكن فورمالين وممكن اديتا - ولكن فى هذه الحاله نكون قد قمنا بدور مصمم التركيبه وليس تصنيعها.
فى المره القادمه - بمشيئة الله - سنضيف مقتطف جديد .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 أغسطس 2014)

نواصل الحديث - عوده لما انقطع


*تركيبه منزليه للوقود الجاف تصلح ايضا بادئ اشعال للفحم والخشب
*
*تركيبه بسيطه وتقوم بنفس المهمه – ويمكن تصنيعها بالمنزل – مدة اشتعالها من 10: 12 دقيقه – مدة اشتعال 
*
*500 جرام – برافين واكس – او شمع اضاءه او فازلين - - وقطع من القطن ( يباع فى الصيدليات ) – تقطيع مناسب *
*بعد الانصهار التام للواكس فى حمام مائى – أغمس قطعة القطن لمده 5 ثوانى – ثم انشلها وانشرها على ورق المونيوم (فويل) واتركها لتمام الجفاف – وكرر الغمس والنشل والنشر لكل قطع القطن – واترك الجميع للجفاف .*
*ويتم تغليف كل قطعه بعد جفافها فى ورق متشرب واكس للحفظ – وسيتلقى ورق التغليف المتشرب بالواكس لهب بدء الاشتعال ويقوم هو بتكملة اشعال المكون .
*
*الاستخدام سهل وبسيط – اذا كان كوقود – قرب اللهب الى الغلاف الورقى لقطعة القطن المتصلبه ولبضع ثوانى حتى تشتعل – فى حالة عدم توفر ورق الحفظ – اشعل المكعب نفسه وسلط اللهب عليه لبضع ثوانى حتى يشتعل – اما لو استخدمناه بادئ اشعال – ضع طبقه من الفحم – ثم مكعبات الوقود – ثم طبقتين من الفحم – واجعل الرص به فتحات تهويه.
*
*مقتطفات 2
*
*هذة المره عن مواد الحفظ ايضا فى المنظفات *
- *بوتاسيوم سوربات** – رغم انه يستخدم فى المنتجات الغذائيه- الا انه له استخدامات فى مركبات التجميل والمنظفات التى تميل للمواد الطبيعيه ومركبات العنايه بالشعر وتركيبات منظفات الفم - زوابانيته عاليه فى الماء – فعال ضد البكتريا ويحتاج صوديوم بنزوات لتعزيز فاعليته ضد الميكروبات مجال استخدامه – بى اتش 7 واقل – اما الكميه *
- *مرتبطه بالتركيبه.*


----------



## zizoamr36 (22 أغسطس 2014)

استاذي الفاضل انا باستخدم البوريك اسيد في تصنيع عجينة للقضاء على الصراصير و يا ريت لو فيه تركيبة للنمل و الزباب و تكون فعالة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 أغسطس 2014)

رغم اننى لا افضل الخوض فى السموم لخصوصيتها الا اننى سأختار اخف الاضرار
بالمناسبه يوجد تركيبات فى نفس الصفحه مشاركات من9 الى 17 - نمل وصراصير

تركيبة طعم للنمل باستخدام البوركس
5و8 % بوركس بالوزن - يضاف على محلول سكرى مركز ( شراب ) او عسل

تركيبه بالبخ للذباب 

كيروسين عديم الريحه يكفى لخنقه - ولكن اضافة 1و0 % (pyrethrins) - يجعله فعال وقاتل
يوجد تركيبات اخرى للذباب آمنه ولكنها غير متداوله فى مصر - ورق لاصق للذباب - يعلق ويلتصق عليه الذباب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أغسطس 2014)

*كيف تصنعين منظفات منزليه آمنه .... بين الأمانى والحقيقه
*
*فى المواقع التى تخاطب ربة المنزل والمستهلك عموما تجد من يداعب تطلعاتنا بين الحين والآخر بعبارة – كيف تصنعين منظفات مطبخك ومنزلك بنفسك – الى هذا الحد .... ممكن ... ولكن ان نضيف – طبيعيه و آمنه وفعاله ...نحتاج وقفه.*
*المنظفات والمطهرات المنزليه الصناعيه – فعاله - والاتجاه لاستبدالها بالمكونات الطبيعيه سيجعلها اقل فاعليه وتحتاج بعض الوقت لتؤتى بنتائج – ولكن المقابل – اقل سميه – وتتحلل بيئيا واقتصاديه جدا .
*
*تحت هذا الفهم نختار ونفاضل بينهم – وهناك اتجاهين ايضا فى التصنيع – اما متخصص ويحتاج لدرايه واما تبسيط مخل – وسنختار الوسط – مكونات طبيعيه ووصفات مؤثره وتصنيع ليس معقد وليس بالبسيط ايضا لنحصل على ما نريد .*
*وسنترك النتائج لمن جرب ليقول رأيه – ليفيد الجميع ولنحكم على سلامة الاتجاه
*
*مطهر منزلى مواد طبيعيه
*
*المكونات – صابون زيت زيتون سائل ( اصبح متاح الآن بدلا من اليشر والصهر بحمام مائى ) – وزيت شجرة الشاى ( نستخدمه كمطهر – وبالمناسبه هو سام - ويختلف عن زيت الشاى المنكهه - انتبه للفرق )*
*التركيبه لتر تقريبا مطهر يستخدم بالرش كمطهر منزلى – كما اتفقنا اكثر امانا من المطهرات المتداوله – تصنيع منزلى – يحقق رغباتنا كمصنعين نقترب من الاحتراف - - تكلفه اقتصاديه فارقه - –باستخدام زجاجة اتومايزر اوتريجر
*
*لتر مياه + 90 جم صابون سائل لزيت زيتون +5و1 جم زيت شجرة الشاى كمطهر*
*لتر المياه يمكن معايرته – و90 جرام صابون سائل لزيت الزيتون – عباره عن 6 ملاعق كبيره – وجرام ونصف زيت شجرة الشاى عباره عن 60 قطره بالقطاره ويتم الخلط والمزج على البارد .
*
*شامبو للشعر – مواد طبيعيه – صيغة مختلفه
*
*فى هذه الحاله سنصعد الامور قليلا ونخاطب من تمرس فى هذا المجال وسنتحدث عن التركيبه وملاحظات التصنيع وسنعتمد على مهارة الصانع الذى جرب من قبل.
*
*تركيبة شامبو للشعر كلها مواد طبيعيه
*
* 100 جم متاح من هنكل والبدائل كثيره .**plantacare 2000 up *
* ( متاح مسحوق اصفر غامق او بنى )**Saponine جم **100 *
*وسنستخدم 75 جم كلوريد صوديوم وجرام ثانثان جم وضبط بى اتش بالستريك اسيد الى - 5.5*
*طبعا والباقى مياه معالجه وخطوات التصنيع خلط على البارد واحتجز قليل من مياه التركيبه للمحلول الملحى ولا تضيف الملح مباشرة ( يضاف على شكل محلول ) والعطر المفضل واضافة المحسنات ان رغبت فى ذلك لا تزيد عن *
*ALOE VERA

* 
*من اهتمامات القراء 
*
*مطهر يد ( جل )
*
* التطهير غير التعقيم – التطهير لاستخداماتنا اليوميه – ولكن التعقيم – استخدامات طبيه – ويتعلق بنوعيه الميكروبات المطلوب الوقايه منها وقتلها – ويكتب ذلك صراحة على على الداتا شيت*
*ونكتفى بالاعتماد هنا على الايثانول فقط فى مهمة التطهير أما الجل المعقم فهو تركيبة اخرى – والوسط لا يسمح بالتفسخ ولا بنمو البكتريا وبالتالى بدون مواد حافظه - ( ملحوظه – التركيبات كثيره وسأختار ابسطها حتى نجيد )........ لنبدأ
*
*الكميه 200 مل تقريبا*
*خلط 58 جرام مياه معالجه ب 1.4 جم جلسرين حتى التجانس وأضف ببطئ مغلظ كاربومير 0.48 جم حتى التجانس ثم اضف 140 جم ايثانول ببطئ مع التقليب حتى التجانس ثم 0.3 جم عطر نعناع قوى كل اضافه يتبعها خلط وتجانس – ثم 0.52 جم تراى ايثانول امين لاظهار القوام وضبط بى اتش الى 7.5
*
*ان لم يكن لديك ميزان حساس – اجعل كمية التجربه 1 كجم واضبط الاوزان على هذا الاساس – المعايير والاوزان – سبب نجاح التركيبه*
*عند الاستخدام – يجب ان يتطاير الجل من الايدى بعد الدعك فى خلال 15 ثانيه ولا يتبقى منه مايضايق ملمس الايدى – هذه مقاييس نجاح التركيبه – غير ذلك – راجع اوزانك وطريقة التصنيع.*


----------



## 83moris (30 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا ي بشمهندس 
بس هو فية فرق بين الجل المطهر وجل السونار ولا الاثنين واحد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 أغسطس 2014)

الاستاذ/ موريس ... لا شكر على واجب........ ردا على ​
بس هو فية فرق بين الجل المطهر وجل السونار ولا الاثنين واحد
​جل السونار هو قاعدة جل عاديه بدون ايثانول
- اى باقى التركيبه مياه - وبالتالى سنحتاج ماده حافظه وادتا للمياه ولون ازرق خفيف ومذيب وجلسرين.​لقد شرحت الفكره -​قاصدا ان المح لطريقة تصميم التركيبات ليس الا .​



​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 أغسطس 2014)

صناعةصابون زيت الزيتون ( مغربى - قشتالى – مرسيليا – نابلسى ) اسماء متعدده لنفس المنتج.

المسميات كثيرة والاساس واحد – صابون زيت زيتون – سواء على البارد او على الساخن- وسنتكلم على كل الاحتمالات – سواء زيت زيتون صافى او خليط – سواء صابون سائل او معجون او صلب ولكن على حلقات.

تركيبة صابون زيت زيتون – تصنيع على الساخن .

دائما نجرب فى اقل كميه حتى نجيد التصنيع.
1 كجم زيت زيتون عالى النقاوه .
700 جم مياه (يسره)
191.5 جم بوتاسا كاويه (هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم قشور )
1700 جم مياه يسره سنستخدمها بعد انتهاء التصبن – لتخفيف القوام ..........لنبدأ خطوات التصنيع.
نضع الزيت فى وعاء ستانلس ويتم التسخين الهادئ ودرجه حرارة منخفضه.
فى وعاء بلاستيكى نضع ال 700 جم مياه ثم 191.5 جم بوتاسا ونقلب حتى تمام الذوبان.
نضع محلول البوتاسا ببطء على الزيت الساخن ونقلب ببطئ ايضا بملعقه خشبيه ويستمر التقليب حتى الانتهاء من كمية المحلول مع استمرار التسخين. ثم استخدم الخلاط الكهربائى – بلندر - بدل التقليب اليدوى واحذر من الطرطشه .

ويستمر الخلط بالبلندر والتسخين حتى بدء التماسك للصابون و.قد يصل الى 90 دقيقه.
ارفع من على التسخين وقلب كل 20 دقيقه تقليب هادئ بملعقه حشبيه. سنحصل على الصابون العجينى – نتركه قليلا ثم يصب فى الفوالب – لمدة 24 ساعه وينزع من القالب ولا يستخدم قبل 8 اسابيع لتمام الاستواء.
نفس التركيبه نستطيع تحويلها الى صابون سائل بدلا من الصب فى القوالب كالتالى
سنستخدم 1700 جم مياه يسره ساخنه وتوضع على خلطه الصابون بعد الانتهاء من مرحلة التقليب وقبل الصب فى القوالب ونتركها 24 ساعه ثم يتم التقليب حتى التجانس للحصول على الصابون السائل
المعايره المضبوطه ستعطينا نتائج جيده – استخدم ميزان ديجيتال – عند الخلط بالبلندر استخدم وعاء عميق منعا للطرطشه – انتبه ان البوتاسا الكاويه خطره للجلد والعين- ( قفاز ونظارة حمايه)
المقالة القادمه بمشيئة الله - مزيد من المعلومات عن نفس الموضوع


----------



## المستغفره (31 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي محمود ممكن حضرتك تفيدني كيف اصنع كريم طبيعي للشعر والجسم 
يعني اريد تركيبه ومقادير للحصول علي منتج طبيعي 
وبارك الله بعمرك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 أغسطس 2014)

وعلى الجميع السلام.
قريبا سأبدأ فى كتابة وصفات طبيعيه - وطبيعيه تعنى امرين - اما الاعتماد على الزيوت الطبيعيه البكر - وخلطات اخرى تعتمد على منتجات اساسها الزيوت بعد تهذيبها بوسائل صناعيه - وسيكون التصنيع للهواه وللمحترفين -فقط ايام قليله بمشيئة الله.
سواء منظفات ( شامبوهات ) او تصفيف للشعر .... الخ.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 سبتمبر 2014)

شامبو للشعر - مكونات زيوت طبيعيه


دائما يروج للمتنجات الطبيعيه التى تخص الشعر بالعبارات التاليه - للشعر التالف - يعيد الرطوبه - مكيف للشعر - يحفز جذور الشعر - ..... الخ
واود ان اوضح اننا لسنا بصدد ترويج اتجاه عن اتجاه - حتى لا تختلق ردود تهاجم هذا الاتجاه او ذاك - ولكن صاحب الاتجاه الى منتجات الزيوت الطبيعيه
مقتنع بها - وانا معهم ومثلهم - ويريد ان يعرف المزيد عنها. ..... لنبدأ


نبدا بتركيبه بسيطه حتى نتجرأ على اعداد التركيبات ونجرب 

ضع 160 جم زيت جوز هند فى وعاء على نار هادئه مع التقليب بملعقه خشبيه حتى يصبح الخليط تام الانصهار 

فى وعاء اخر اذب 40 جم بوتاسا كاويه ( هيروكسيد بوتاسيوم قشور) فى 800 جم مياه ( يسره ) دائما يضاف البوتاسا على الماء وبحرص وليس العكس
ثم اضف محلول البوتاسا ببطئ على الزيت مع استمرار التقليب- ارفع من على النار واستمر فى التقليب حتى تمام التجانس -اضف من 3 الى 5 جم عطر حسب الررغبه ( على البارد ) واستمر فى التقليب لدقائق.

سنصعد الامور قليلا بتركيبه تحتاج بعض الصبر - تركيبة شامبو شعر ولكن بأكثر من زيت...........لنبدأ.

ضع 30 جم زيت زيتون مع 210 جم زيت جوز هند فى وعاء على نار هادئه ويتم الانصهار والتقليب .

فى وعاء منفصل ضع 540 جم مياه يسره وببطء اذب 41 جم بوتاسا كاويه + 19 جم صودا كاويه ( هيدوكسيد صوديوم قشور ) ثم اضف المحلول بعد تمام الذوبان الى خليط الزيوت وقلب ببطئ الى التجانس وارفع من على النار الهادئه واستمر فى التقليب حتى يبرد ثم اضف 5 حم ادتا ( edta )
مذابه فى قليل من الماء وقلب ثم 150 جم ايثانول عديم الرائحه وقلب ثم من 3 الى 5 جم عطر وقلب جيدا .

فى كل الاحوال تأكد من ضبط الاوزان وضبط البى اتش بما لا يزيد عن 7

القادم بمشيئة الله المزيد من التركيبات.


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ياريت احد لو عنده ملف صناعة كريمات مثل كريم الشعر والجسم ينزل الملف حتي احفظة واستفيد منه قريبا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكلة الكريمات عموما تكمن فى امرين - مهارة التصنيع ومعدات التصنيع.
بعد توافر التركيبه المضبوطه - نحتاج من المبتدئ ان يطول صبره حتى التمرس - وهناك حد ادنى من المعدات لضمان التجانس والشكل التجارى المعتاد.
وبالتالى يصعب تسويقها وستظل فى شكل منتج هواه او منزلى.
وهناك حل - اما نقبل بالشكل الغير متقن - او نستبدله باللوسيون - نفس المهمه - وامكانيات التصنيع ممكنه.


----------



## المستغفره (2 سبتمبر 2014)

استاد محمود 
بأذن الله تعالي انا املك الصبر والقدرة علي التعليم السريع لرغبتي بذلك ومش مشكله لو ابتديت بالتسويق المنزلي وقبلها اكيد راح اجرب المنتج بنفسي للتاكد منه اما المعدات ساحاول الحصول عليها او علي جزء منها 
هناك عدة امور اريد توضيح لها من حضرتك وهي حسب معلومتي البسيطه مانحتاجه لعمل كريم ان تتوفر عندي
المستحلبات مثل شمع العسل والليسثين
المرطبات مثل الليسثين والسكالين وزبدة الكاكاو
المواد الحافظة مثل حمض البنزويك وفيتامين a c e
المواد المكثفه والمثبته مثل الصمغ
المذيبات مثل الماء والايثانول والجلسرين
طبعاً هدي كلها طبيعيه 
كما ان هناك وصفه تحصلت عليها لصنع كريم البابونج
وهي نطحن ازهار البابونج جيدا وانقعها في زيت زيتون مدة تلات ايام مع التحريك في الشمس
تم يصفي النقيع جيدا ونحصل علي زيت البابونج تم يظاف وسط قاعدي لانولين اوفازلين او زبدة كاكاو يدوب في حمام مائي ويضاف له مستخلص زيت البابونج
ويقلب حتي نحصل علي خليط تقيل القوام يشبه الكريم 
ماهو تقييمك لهذة الطريقه


----------



## zizoamr36 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

الى الاخوة الافاضل عاوز اعمل صابون ناشف بريحة بس بطريقة سريعة يعني يستخدم على طول و ايضا البريل و حبذا بالنسب بالضبط و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zizoamr36 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

و ايه رايكم في الداوني باقل التكاليف يا ريت حد يفدنا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 سبتمبر 2014)

هذه معلومات ابتدائيه رائعه لمن ينوى البدئ فى مجال التجميل - ومع الوقت ستزيد - وستكون خلفيه ضروريه وثقافه عامه للمشتغلين فى هذا المجال .
ولكن عند الانتاج - سنلتزم بتركيبه معتمده - ونتريث بشأن تركيبات مواقع ربات البيوت (التعبير لا يعنى عدم التقدير لربات البيوت - بل المواقع تتعامل بتبسيط احيانا مخل )فأغلبها منقول وغير دقيق - ولا ننسى اننا نتعامل مع منتجات تمس الجسم والشعر وصحه الانسان عموما.
اما منقوع البابونج سواء عن طريق زيت او ماء فالتركيبات كثيره - وسيأتى الكلام عن ذلك - لى ملحوظه - عند كتابة تركيبه سواء طبيعيه اوغير ذلك ننتبه
للغرض من الاستعمال (مثلا كريم بابونج لتبييض الوجه)... الخ ونذكر المقادير مضبوطه ونذكر طريقة التصنيع مرتبه بالملاحظات.
هذه الملحوظات ليست خاصه بل عامه والتزم بها عن نفسى ومنعا من اللبس.
عموما كما وعدت فى المقالات القادمه - بمشيئة الله -سنذكر تركيبات تمثل هذا الاتجاه.


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخ محمود 
يستخدم فى مزارع الدواجن الكثير من المطهرات وباسعار مبالغ فيها مثلth4 وفينول واسماء مختلفه هل تدلنى على تصنيع مطهر له قوه فعاله لقتل البكتريا والفيرس وهل الفرمالين من المطهرات القويه ولك الشكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 سبتمبر 2014)

مزارع الدواجن مثل مزارع الحيوانات مثل المجازر ومصانع اللحوم والمصانع التى بها غرف نظيفه......الخ - كلها تخضع لجدول تطهير معتمد من الجهه التى قامت بالتوريد - او الجهه الصحيه التى تشرف عليها - وبالتالى عند طلب المطهر (وغالبا اكثر من نوع - مرتبط بالجدول الزمنى للتطهير ) اطلب منهم هذا الجدول (لايوجد به تركيبات - بل خطة التطهير ) وبناء عليه اقوم بعمل التركيبه المناسبه.
وبالتالى سأطلب منك جدول خطة التطهير للمزرعه التى تقصدها لأحدد لك التركيبات المناسبه.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ردا على سؤال 
عاوز اعمل صابون ناشف بريحة
​ايسر طريقه - استخدم النودلز - متوفر فى مصر - وعن طريق ماكينه يتم الدعك والتجانس مع الاضافات المطلوبه مثل المحسنات وماكينه اخرى لاعادة المزج والتخليص من الهواء والبثق - ثم التقطيع ثم التشكيل بالمكابس والختم ثم التغليف.​


----------



## المستغفره (2 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك استاد محمود ..وهدا هو ما احتجه انا ....اريد المقادير المضبوطه لعمل اي كريم والطريقه الصحيحه
لانه يؤثر علي جسم الانسان بالنهايه ...اريد تركيبه صحيحه التزم بها وانا انتظر حضرتك حتي تتطرق للموضوع بفارغ الصبر
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااً


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخ محمود
لاتوجد ا ى متابعه من اى جه صحيه وفى مزارع الدواجن نقوم نحن اصحاب المزارع بالتطهير 
1-نغسل العنبر بالماء 
2-نغسل العنبر بالصابون السائل+كلور
3-نضع احد المطهرات مثلا فورمالين اوth4او فينول تحت ضغط والتطهير يتم بعد التخلص من السبله والهدف منه الحصول على بيئه خاليه من الميكروب والفيرس ولك تحياتى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 سبتمبر 2014)

حسن التركيبه كالتالى
23 جم فورمالدهيد +30 جم ليزول والباقى مياه (الفورمالين يحتوى 37% فورمالدهيد) 
استخدم 30 جم من الخليط السابق لكل 3,5 لتر مياه وعن طريق الرش بالضغط يتم التطهير
ملاحظات عامه.
التركيبه السابقه (اول سطر) تحتاج ماده حافظه - لن نحتاجها اذا تم تجهيزها اول بأول-اى اجعل الفورمالدهيد منفصل عن ال ليزول وخلط كل مره حسب الاحتياج.
ال ليزول - اسم تجارى - اسمه الكيماوى 
Quaternary ammonium copound


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 سبتمبر 2014)

كريم مطرى ومرطب لليد

معنى مطرى للجلد معروف – اما مرطب - اى يحمى الجلد من تبخر الرطوبه - ولو الجلد متشقق نحتاج مادة معالجه او مطهره - بالاضافه للمواد الحافظه والمستحلبه- هذه هى فكرة التركيبه.................... لنبدأ

وعائين نضع فى اللأول 20 جم ستيل الكول + 10 جم لانولين + 20 جم زيت برافين خفيف + 130 جم ستياريك اسيد – على نار هادئه والتقليب والتسخين حتى 75 درجه مئويه.وفى نفس الوقت. 

فى الوعاء الثانى نضع 690 جم مياه معالجه + 10 جم بوتاسا كاويه مسحوق ( هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم ) + 120 جم جليسرول والتقليب والتسخين حتى 75 درجه مئويه.
نضع محتوى الوعاء الاول على محتوى الوعاء الثانى ببطئ ويتم التقليب حتى التجانس – ويرفع من على النار يضاف 1 جم ميثيل برابين + عطر ولون حسب الطلب عند 45 درجه مئويه ونقلب لمدة خمس دقائق ويعبأ – بى اتش من 7:6


كريم يد مطرى طبيعى (تجربه منزليه )

150 جم مياه دافئه بها ملعقه صغيره بوركس ذائبه ويضاف هلام الصبار 85 سم مكعب – حوالى ثلثى كوب – وتقليب حتى التجانس ( هلام الصبار الطازج – بعد تقشير ورقة الصبار – يتم خلط الهلام الموجود بداخلها بالخلاط )

تجربه اخرى لكريم يد منزلى (مطرى )

250 زيت زيتون + 30 جم شمع عسل وعلى نار هادئه يتم الصهر مع التقليب – وعند الوصول حتى 50 درجه يتم اضافة العطر المفضل.

غسول للفم – صناعات منزليه

كوب الماء ( = 250 مل ) أضف اليه 2 جم ملح بحر (كلوريد الصوديوم )- وأضف 5 جم بيكربونات صوديوم – الغسول للمضمضه وليس للبلع يتم تجهيزه اول بأول ولا يخزن .

مقتطفات

بالنسبه لمنقوع الأعشاب فى زيت الزيتون - لو استخدمنا الخزامى على سبيل المثال فى منقوع زيت الزيتون 6 اسابيع ثم يفصل عن الزيت – و نستخدم الزيت المنقوع كمطرى لليد او لفروه الرأس او مكيف للشعر – او يخلط جيدا مع الفازلين ليصبح بشكل كريم مرطب لليد.
جرب 250 جم زيت زيتون واغمر الخزامى بكميه كافيه كبدايهة تجربه.

مقتطفات.

الزيوت الطبيعيه المستخدمه لتليين اليد ( الجلد ) وفروة الراس وتصلح للشعر ايضا.
زيت اللوز – زيت الزيتون – زيت جوجوبا – زيت فول سودانى .

بمشيئة الله المقاله القادمه عن تركيبات مزيلات الشعر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 سبتمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> حسن التركيبه كالتالى
> 23 جم فورمالدهيد +30 جم ليزول والباقى مياه (الفورمالين يحتوى 37% فورمالدهيد)
> استخدم 30 جم من الخليط السابق لكل 3,5 لتر مياه وعن طريق الرش بالضغط يتم التطهير
> ملاحظات عامه.
> ...



ردا على تساؤل الاستاذ حمدى سعد 1 بشأن المزارع .


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*شكر*

الاخ محمود 
كل الشكر على اهتمامك وحرصك على الرد ولك خالص شكرى وهل القوه التطهريه تعادل th
حمدى سعد1


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخ/محمود
هل ال ليزول =الفنيك او الديتول ام مختلف عنهم فى التركيب ولك الشكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 سبتمبر 2014)

ان لم تجد ليزول هناك بديل متاح عند شركات الكيماويات 
alkyl dimethyl benzyl ammonium chloride

بالنسبه لقوة الأباده - المقارنه تكون بعد تحديد نوع البكتريا والجراثيم بالأسماء - ثم نقارن اى مدرسه تصلح واى تركيبه افضل .
لذلك طلبت الجدول الزمنى للتطهير - موجود واتعامل به مع المزارع والمصانع - ولكن التركيبه المنشوره مطهر عام للمزارع وتحسين للتركيبه التى تستخدمها .
الاسماء الثلاثه مختلفه.تمثل اتجاهات مختلفه فى التطهير.
بالنسبه ل ( th4 )
نحن ننتجه للغير كتركيبه - ويمثل نوع آخر من مدارس التطهير.


----------



## المستغفره (5 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا ليك اخي محمود جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## 83moris (5 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا م محمود

ارجو من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 سبتمبر 2014)

من اهتمامات القراء -

شروط تخزين المواد الكيماويه

حجم التخزين ثلثى حجم المخزن
ممرات بين الرصات لا تقل عن 150 سم لسهولة التداول والتفتيش - وايضا بين السقف والمنتجات.
لاتستخدم وسائل نقل ( محركات بنزين ولا ديزل )
لايتم استخدام الات قطع ولا لحام ينتج عنها شرر داخل المخازن.
تنبه لامكانية حدوث تسرب للكيماويات اثناء التخزين وكيفية معالجته.
التجئ للتخزين النوعى للمنتجات.
ابعد المنتجات التى تتفاعل مع الماء والرطوبه عن مصادرها .
ابعد المواد عن بعضها و التى لو اختلطت بالتسريب اثناء التخزين - تتفاعل وتحدث حرائق او دخان او غازات.
ابعد المواد المؤكسده عن المواد التى لواختلطت بها تسبب حريق
حاول ان يكون التخزين على قواعد خشبيه
ابعد التخزين عن ممرات الابواب على قدر المستطاع 
ابعد عن احتمالية تكوين الكهرباء الاستاتيكيه
هذه شروط عامه لمخازن الكيماويات - مع الشروط الخاصه لكل ماده حسب الداتا شيت
طبعا المخازن جيدة التهويه - وقد يتطلب ضبط درجات الحراره لبعض المواد .


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخ/محمود
th4يباع طرفكم بكام والكميه المتاحه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 سبتمبر 2014)

سأدلك على من نتعامل معهم - والتفاصيل على الميل 
[email protected]


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 سبتمبر 2014)

من زملاء آخرين ( عن طريق الميل ) حول مطهرات مزارع الدواجن وردودى اول بأول كالتالى
ردا على هل الفورمالين مع الماء يكفى للتطهير وما هى النسبه
والرد حتى لو اكتفينا بالفورمالين - يضاف له اضافات اخرى لضمان فاعليته كمطهر
وردا على فكرة الجدول الدورى للتطهير للمزارع 
الرد : سأوجز فى الشرح لأن الجداول ملك لأصحابها- وسأضرب مثلا 
بعد ازالة السبله وكل المخلفات - يتم النقع - لتسهيل كحت باقى المخلفات العضويه ثم الغسيل ثم التنظيف بالمنظفات ثم الشطف وننتظر حد ادنى ساعه ولا يزيد عن ثلاث ثم يتم التطهير
والجدول به الكثير من الملاحظات - وسأجيب اول بأول.


----------



## mjde (10 سبتمبر 2014)

السيدمحمود :يعطيك العافية انشالله تكون بخير لدي استفسار عن المادة المصلدة لشمع الانارة هل هي حمض الستريك ام يوجد مادة اخرى وكيفية اضافتها ارجو الافادة اذا امكن ذلك وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 سبتمبر 2014)

الماده المصلده لشموع الاضاءه ( stearic acid ) ستياريك اسيد - اما الستريك - ملح ليمون - ولا دخل له بالتركيبه
والاضافه حتى 10 % وزنا وتبدأ من 5% - واحياتا نضيف (minearal oil ) لغرض اخر - والصهروالخلط عادى فى حدود 50 درجه مئويه - عموما هذه اجابه سريعه- ردا على السؤال بدلا من الانتظار - والتفاصيل فى مقالات قادمه بمشيئة الله.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 سبتمبر 2014)

بالنسبه ل mineral oil المقصود بها - الفازلين - ( white mineral oil ) - ودرجات الانصهار قد تزيد او تنقص درجه- حسب نسبة الاستياريك - عموما بعض الصبر حتى نكتب بالتفاصيل.

​


----------



## mjde (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور صديقي محمود على الاجابة والايضاح وانا ناطر منك تفسير اكثر عن صناعة شموع الاضاءة مع جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## mjde (10 سبتمبر 2014)

السيد المهندس محمود: اقدر انه يوجد ضغط عمل كبير عليك واشهد انني استفدت منك في مجال صناعة الصابون السائل صحيح انت لست بحاجة لشهادتي لان عملك يشهد لك ولكن هذه تجربتي معك ولابد ان اتحدث عنها واقول الحق وسوف اصبر حتى انال منك الجواب عن صناعة الشموع لان ثقتي بك كبيرة وعذرا على الاطالة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*تركيبات مزيلات الشعر
*
سنحوم بسرعه حول هذا الموضوع كمقدمه .
تعدد الوصفات يعنى بالدرجه الاولى انه ليس كل وصفه تلقى هوى لدى جموع المستخدمين . مثلا 
من التركيبات المتوارثه – اعاقة نمو الشعر لفتره فى الازرع والساقين باستخدام مسحوق مكون من بن (مسحوق القهوه ) وبيكربونات الصوديو (2ملعقه كبيره مسحوق بن + ملعقه صغيره بيكربونات صوديوم )
ويتم خلط المساحيق يدوى واستخدام الخليط كمسحوق – ويتم الفرك لمدة 6 دقائق وتظهر النتيجه بعد 24 ساعه – هذه الطريقه ليس كل جسم يتحملها – فهى تسبب بعض الحساسيه (هرش) قد يتحملها البعض وقد لا يتحملها الاخر وقد لاتظهر عند البعض .

وهناك تركيبة اخرى مكونه من شراب السكر ونشا الذره (ملعقه ونصف شراب سكر +ملعقه نشا ذره )
ويتم الخلط على البارد ويفرش الخليط على الجسم وينزع الخليط بعد جفافه لينزع معه الشعر .
وهناك تركيبه على شكل واكس واستخدامها – تهيأ بالتسخين الخفيف حتى تلين ويتم دهانها بالفرشه على الجسم وبعد التصلد يتم النزع – ومع فاعليتها – الا ان الالم المصاحب قد لا يتحمله الكل والتركيبه كالآتى 

فى حمام مائى اونار هادئه ضع فى وعاء واحد 50 جم فازلين +90 جم شمع برافين +260 جم قلفونيه +125 جم شمع عسل ويتم الصهر والتقليب حتى المزج - والعطر عند انخفاض درجه الحراره. 

وتركيبات الواكس اما متصلده تحتاج تهيئتها بالتسخين قبل الاستخدام او تظل لدنه وتصلح للأستخدام بدون تهيئه حسب محتوى التركيبه.
وتركيبات اخرى تعتمد على السكر وعصير الليمون او الستريك اسيد والمياه 

250 جم سكر +50 جم مياه + من 0.5 : 1 جم ستريك اسيد – وتتحول بالغلى الى عقيده – للأستخدام المنزلى – وتحسن فى حالة التفكير التجارى باضافة مغلظ وطرطريك اسيد.

ولكن هذه التركيبه رغم انها بسيطه ومباشره الا انهاعنيفه ومؤلمه لوقورنت بمنتجات اكثر حداثه – وقوتها بعد الحفظ ليست بنفس الكفاءه – اى الافضل ان نحضرها اثناء الطلب - ومعرضه للتبلور رغم الستريك اسيد – 

وهناك تطوير آخر عالج هذا الموضوع – عبارعن عن سيرب ونشا ذره وستريك اسيد ومياه

وهناك تركيبات اخرى اضافت مهدئ للجلد ومثبط للشعر ومضاد للأكسده وماص للأشعه .

- ما اعنيه اننا لا نريد ان نحصر اهتماماتنا بتركيبه او اثنين متعارف عليها – ولكن هذا المجال متسع جدا .
وهناك تركيبات أخرى عباره عن مساحيق كيماويه ولكن عند الاستخدام يتم عجنها – وتركيبات للهواه والمحترفين ستكون موضوع المقاله القادمه بمشيئة الله- متمنيا ان ارى مردود النتائج بعد التجارب من القراء حتى نرى الاستمرار فى تدوين التركيبات المتبقيه ام التوقف والانتقال لموضوع آخر.


----------



## mjde (12 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس محمود


----------



## mjde (12 سبتمبر 2014)

السيد محمود المحترم: السلام عليكم >عملت صابون جامد 1لتر زيت زيتون100غ صودا - نصف لتر ماء -النتيجة جيدة والحمد لله سؤالي عن اللون كان عسلي غامق هل استطيع تبييض المنتج وشكرا وطبعا رايك بالوصفة مهم جدا لي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 سبتمبر 2014)

رجاء قياس ال (ph ) وابلغنى لأن تصبن زيت الزيتون غير ذلك ( رغم اختلاف الحموضه فى اصنافه )
الصناعات المنزليه - مقبول فيها بعض التجاوز - مثل اللون وخلافه - فالتبييض سيدخلنا فى وصفات اخرى - ومع ذلك سأحاول ان اكتب وصفه للمقارنه ليس الا .
لم تذكر طريقة التصنيع.

تركيبه صابون باستخدام1 كجم زيت زيتون

1 كجم زيت زيتون عالى النقاوه .
700 جم مياه (يسره)
191.5 جم بوتاسا كاويه (هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم قشور )
او من 136 جم الى 140 جم هيدروكسيد صوديوم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 سبتمبر 2014)

من اهتمامات القراء


*شموع الاضاءه.... معلومات.... وتركيبات
*
*شموع الاضاءه كثيره – واشهرها – البرافين وشمع العسل وشمع الصويا.
*
*الشموع اما داخل حاويه ويطلقون عليها شمع حاويات او منفصله مثل شموع الافراح واعياد الميلاد وخلافه.
*
*ان كان المقصد – اشتعال نظيف- ومتساوى وبطيئ وصديق للبيئه – سنختار شمع الصويا .*
*اما الرائحه الجميله – فسيكون الاختيار شمع العسل ونتغاضى عن عدم تقبله للعطور والألوان بسهوله.
*
*انصهار شمع البرافين من 50 الى 60 مئويه والصويا من 77 الى 83 مئويه وشمع العسل 63 مئويه.
*
*اختيارنا للعطور والتلوين – وسط زيتى لا مائى.
*
*اضافة الستيارك اسيد لشمع البرافين لصلابة التشكيل وعدم انحناء الشمعه وكشيه للمنتج يجعله سهل الخروج من قالب التشكيل*
*ويعزز انتشار التلوين .
*
*اضافة شمع العسل للبرافين لتحسين وقت الاشتعال .
*
*اضافة الفازلين لشمع البرافين من ضمن المزايا يمنع التصاقها بقالب التشكيل .
*
*شموع البرافين لها ثلاث درجات انصهار 55:52 . 57 : 63 . 63 : 65.5 
*
*بعض التركيبات لشموع الاضاءه
*
*ستياريك اسيد 20% وبرافين واكس 80% ونقطة انصهار 49 مئويه.
*
*ستياريك 10% وبرافين واكس 90% ونقطة انصهار 50 مئويه.
*
*ستيارك 15% وبرافين واكس 70% وفازلين 15% .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 سبتمبر 2014)

من ضمن اهتمامات القراء طريقة حساب قيمة الصودا الكاويه لتصبن الزيوت

الجدول التالى يمثل القيمه بالجرام صودا كاويه لكل 100 جم زيت - فى حالة استبدال الصودا الكاويه بالبوتاسا الكاويه اضرب فى (1.425)

كمية الصودا الكاويه بالجرام لتصبين 100 جم زيت

 
 
 
12.96
زبدة شيا
17.7
زيت جوز الهند
13.67
زيت اللوز
 
 
 
13.59
زيت صويا
14
زيت الزيتون
17.88
زبده الوفيرا
 
 
 
13.58
زيت عباد الشمس
17.5
زيت نوى النخبل
14.21
زيت الوفيرا
 
 
 
 
 
14.4
زيت النخيل
13.28
زيت كانولا
 
 
 
 
 
14:12
القلفونيه
13.78
زبدة كاكاو
 
 
 
 
 
12.5 :13
زيت الخروع
13.68
زيت ذره 
 
 
 
 
 
13.7:13.5
زيت السمسم
13.87
زيت بذرة القطن
 
 
 
 
 
13.67
زيت الفول السودانى
 6.95
زيت الجوجوبا


----------



## abrar3005 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

صناعه تونك للشعر يكون قوامه مائي حق تساقط الشعر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 سبتمبر 2014)

من اهتمامات القراء

صناعة صابون التواليت فى المنزل
 
يسمى احيانا صابون صلب – صابون بار - او جامد ....... الخ

المكونات

ان لم تستطع الحصول عاى صابون نودلز – البديل صابون مبشور (أبيض ) – او صابون ابيض وتقوم ببشره

10 كجم صابون مبشور 

55 جم لون او خليط الوان للحصول على اللون المطلوب (تقليل الكميه او زيادتها حسب تجاربك وتسجيلها )

150 جم عطر

يخلط اللون والعطر فى ايثانول ( كميه قليله ) منزوع الرائحه ويمزج جيدا
يوضع الخليط على الصابون المبشور ......... هناك طريقتين 
للتصنيع حسب امكانيلتك

الطريقه الاولى

يمر الخليط من خلال 3 سلندرات – تجهيزه بسيطه يدويه او بالموتور مماثله للموجوده عند سمكرية تشكيل الصاج
يمر عدة مرات لتمام المزج
ثم يوضع فى مفرمه عدة مرات حتى الملمس الناعم
يتم التقطيع الى الاوزان المطلوبه 
يترك اسبوع للتهويه 
يتم تشكيله بالكبس بالقالب 
الزيلده يعاد تدويرها فى خلطات اخرى

الطريقه الثانيه

يوضع الخليط فى المفرمه عدة مرات حتى التجانس
ويدق الخليط فى الهون للتنعيم
ثم يقطع ويترك للتجفيف اسبوع ثم التشكيل بالمكبس

فى الطريقتين يترك الانتاج لتمام الجفاف ثم يكحت الطبقه المتكونه على الصابونه – وتغمس القطعه بسرعه فى ايثانول منزوع الرائحه وتمسح بالايدى لتنعيم السطح ويترك يوم قبل التغليف

صابون التواليت يحتاج مهاره واتقان ومعدات – ولا نتوقع المماثله للموجود فى الاسواق ولذلك اجعل التجربه فى كميه قليله وتكرارها او عدم التكرار مرتبط برضاك او عدمه على النتائج.


----------



## mjde (14 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس محمود المحترم : الف شكر لك وعلى ردك لموضوع الشموع اقدر جهودك كثيرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ehabmoham (15 سبتمبر 2014)

أستاذ محمود بارك الله في علمك وزادك من فضله ،،، إحنا جبنا صابون صلب وبشرناه إلخ ثم رجعناه مرة أخرى صابون صلب ماهي الإستفادة من ذلك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 سبتمبر 2014)

لقد حرصت ان يكون العنوان دقيقا - صناعة صابون تواليت - مثل كامى ولوكس فى الاستخدام - لغسيل الوجه والايدى 
الصابون النودلز - او المبشور - عباره عن اساس الصابون -(صابون لا يصلح للأستخدام مباشرة لأنه بدون اضافات ) - عباره عن زيوت اوشحومات معادله بالقلوى- يلزمها مصانع ضخمه واستثمارات عاليه
- ونحول الماده الخام للصابون ( النودلز )الى منتجات متعدده عن طريق الاضافات - الالوان - العطور - مكسبات الشفافيه - اضافة المطهرات - لننتج كل ما يخطر على بالك من منتجات الصابون الصلب - مثل - الصابون الطبى - صابون الفنيك - صابون شفاف - صابون طفو - صابون سلسليك - صابون مزيل للرائحه.
المصانع الضخمه هى التى تستطيع صناعة الصابون الصلب بكل مراحله (فى مصر شركات قطاع الاعمال ومصتع استثمارى واحد على سبيل المثال )
لكن المصانع الصغيره - تبدأ من بعد مرحلة النودلز الى الشكل النهائى للصابون ..... لعلى اوضحت


----------



## ehabmoham (16 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك أستاذنا الكريم


----------



## mjde (16 سبتمبر 2014)

استاذ محمود المحترم: انا عملت الصابون الصلب كما في الخلطة تماماوقد طلبت مني اخبارك عن الph في الحقيقة طلع 14 مع انني التزمت بالمقادير مالحل برايك وكيف اسرع من عملية التصلب طبعا زيت الزيتون صافي لكن من العام الماضي وشكرا لك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 سبتمبر 2014)

من عيوب تصنيع الصابون الصلب بالمنازل 
يصعب ضبط البى اتش - وبعد التصبن - لاعلاج له - وكل كمية من الزيت يتم التجربه فى القليل منها ويسجل بياناتها حتى تنتهى - ونبدأ من جديد فى الكميه الجديده- والمنتجات ليست صلبه - فالصلابه تحتاج اضافات تدخلنا فى تقنيات غير منزليه - ويحتفظ بالجلسرين بداخله - مما يجعله غير اقتصادى ويصعب تخزينه- واللون غامق - فالتبييض يدخلنا فى طرق صناعيه غير منزليه - وسهل التشقق - وتظهر طبقات على السطح غير مرغوب فيها - ولا نستطيع ان نتعامل معه الا انه صناعه منزليه متواضعه بيعا وشراء
هذا ملخص لرأى لى سابق دائما اقوله واكتبه لمن يطلب المشوره - ومع ذلك - صناعتة فى المنزل لم تتوقف وطلب تركيباته لم تتوقف وطلب طريقة تصنيعه لم تتوقف ومشاكلة ايضا - ما الحل


----------



## mjde (16 سبتمبر 2014)

استاذ محمود شكرا لك ولرأيك كما قلت لك انا احترمه واثق به دائما


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 سبتمبر 2014)

ملحوظه : تمام التصبن لا يتم قبل شهر من التصنيع - حاول ان يتم قياس ال بى اتش بعد شهر من التصنيع لنحكم على التجربه وسأتابع معك
كل ما قصدته ان نتعامل مع الصابون الصلب المصنوع فى المنازل على انه صناعات متواضعه ولن يماثل المنتجات التجاريه لضخامة امكانياتهم وقله امكانيات المنازل -


----------



## ehabmoham (17 سبتمبر 2014)

أستاذ محمود ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،، ما فهمته من حضرتك اننا لم نقم بتصنيع صابون توالت غير اننا أحضرنا صابون صلب مفترضا ان معادل كيمياءيا من مصنعه ونحن أضفنا عليه زيوت عطرية ليكون مقبولا وأعدناه مره اخرى ،،سوءالي لماذا يرتفع ال بي اتش ؟ وهل بدل من بشر وفرم الصابون ان اذيبه في حمام ساخن ثم يصب في القوالب،،، شكرًا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 سبتمبر 2014)

نحن نتكلم عن تجربتين مختلفتين
الاستاذ mjde يتكلم عن زيت زيتون تم تصبينه فى المنزل و البى اتش مرتفع - وتكلمنا عن صعوبة الضبط للصابون الصلب والانتظار لمدة شهر لحين اكتمال الاستواء واستقرار ال بى اتش ( عادة سينخفض عن اول قراءه) وان الضبط مرتبط بدقة الموازين وصعوبة تحديد رتبة الزيت المجهول المصدر
اما تصنيع صابون التواليت باستخدام النودلز فلا يوجد به مشاكل فى ضيط البى اتش والتعامل مع النودلز للحصول على التجانس لا يتم الا بالطرق الميكانيكيه التى ذكرناها -( تجانس وتنعيم وازالة هواء ... ) ولنأخذ فى الاعتبار ان النودلز غير الصابون العادى المبشور - لأن هناك تركيبات منزليه تعتمد على الصابون الابيض وبشره واعادة اذابته فى الحمام المائى مثل تحويل الصابون الصلب الى سائل ..


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 سبتمبر 2014)

من اهتمامات القراء

زيادة صلابة ورغوة الصابون المنزلى ( صلب – بار - )

تركيبات تم تعديلها لزيادة الرغوه وزيادة الصلابه.


التركيبه الأولى – صابون صلب زيت زيتون – منزلى

200 جم مياه
84 جم صودا كاويه قشور
500 جم زيت زيتون
62.5 جم زيت نخيل
62.5 زيت جوز هند

تركيبه ثانيه لصابون منزلى ( زيت زيتون أكثر صلا به وأكثر رغوة )

267 جم مياه 
117 جم صودا كاويه قشور
500 جم زيت زيتون
167 جم زيت نخيل 
167 جم زيت جوز هند


----------



## mjde (18 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور استاذ محمود على هذه المعلومات وعلى هذا الجهد الكبير جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mjde (18 سبتمبر 2014)

استاذنا الكريم : اذا امكن طريقة وكميات عمل الشامبو وهل يختلف شامبو الاطفال في المكونات عن الشامبو العادي وشكرا لك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 سبتمبر 2014)

بمشيئة الله المقالات القادمه عن كريمات منظفه - وجه وأيدى - وتونيك للشعر الدهنى - وشامبوهات متنوعه - كلها  اهتمامات القراء


----------



## mjde (18 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا استاذ محمود نحن بانتظارك


----------



## ehabmoham (18 سبتمبر 2014)

اقل شيء يقال لمن يسدي إليك معروفا ان تجزيه اجره،،، فجزاك الله خيرا أستاذ محمود لكل ما تقدمه لنا من علم وجهد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 سبتمبر 2014)

هذه الصفحه بين اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه 
ليست صفحه خاصه .

فمن لديه اهتمامات اخرى غير المطروحه فليتفضل بطرحها مقالة او أسئلة أو آراء .

ومن لديه الرغبه فى الرد فليتفضل فتنوع الردود يثرى الموضوع .

وطرح السؤال لايستوجب الرد عليه بمفردى بل يستوجب الرد عليه ممن يرغب من الجميع .

وتنوع الآراء – بمثابة (كونسلتو) - لمصلحة القارئ النهم لعلى أوضحت.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 سبتمبر 2014)

كريمات تنظيف للجلد 
 
عادة عند غسيل الوجه نستخدم الماء والصابون – ولكن مشكلة الصابون فى قوة تنظيفه والتى تزيل كل الدهون من الوجه – ويترك الجلد جاف وخشن ويترك اثر قلوى على الجلد يسبب مشاكل للخلايا – وقد يصادف ان يكون الماء المستخدم فى الغسيل – عسر ويمنع الصابون من اداء كامل مهمته.

كريم غسيل الجلد ( المضبوط التركيبه ) يقوم بمهمة الغسيل ويسمح بالقدر المطلوب من الدهون لاستمرار الترطيب للجلد

سنتحدث عن ابسط تركيبتين ونستخدم مواد طبيعيه على قدر الامكان ونبسط فى التصنيع حتى نمكن من يصنعه فى المنزل ومن يصنعه بامكانيات بسيطه من المشاركه . اما المحترف – فيكفيه التركيبه وهو يعرف باقى الخطوات من حفظ وتعبئه وخلافه.

التركيبه الاولى

الكميه 1 كجم تقريبا كريم غسيل للجلد
- 125 جم( cetyl palmitate من سمك ( شمعى المظهر – انصهاره من 56:55 درجه مئويه - ) 
شمع عسل 120 جم 
زيت سمسم 400 جم
يتم تسخينهم حتى 75 – انصهار وتقليب وتجانس 
فى نفس الوقت 350 جم مياه يسره و 5جم بوركس وتقليب جيد واضافة هذا المحلول عند ال70 درجه للمحلول الزيتى السابق – ببطئ وتقليب حتى التجانس.

التركيبه الثانيه

الكميه 1 كجم تقريبا كريم غسيل الجلد

500 جم زيت برافين
160 جم شمع عسل
هذا هو الوسط الزيتى – تسخين بنفس شروط التركيبه الاولى
والماء اليسر 332 جم والبوركس 8 جم اذابه وبنفس شروط وطريقة اضافة التركيبه الاولى والتقليب والتجانس
اضافة العطر للتركيبتين عند 45 درجه مئويه مع التقليب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 سبتمبر 2014)

استخدام الكريم ( كريم التنظيف ) عن طريق الدعك - فرده ودعكه سواء فى الوجه او الايدى - ثم ازالته بقطنه مبلله او منديل ورقى مبلل بالماء بعد انتهائه من مهمة التنظيف.


----------



## 83moris (20 سبتمبر 2014)

بشمهندس محمود جزاك الله خيرا
صدقني الموضوع دة بقي اكتر موضوع متابعة عالموقع
وكنت بطلب من حضرتك تكلمنا عن مثبتات العطور
مطلوب مني معطر جو (ماء +اي عطر مائي ) فواكة مثلا او برفانات زي اسكيب وكاسيليا ورومبا وكدة (للبيع جملة)
الشركات بتبيع العطر المائي بتركيزات ضعيفة جداا ودة بيتطلب مني استخدام كمية كبيرة للوصول لرائحة مقبولة مما يقلل جدوي المنتج
ثانيا مطلوب ثبات الرائحة بالمكان اطول وقت ممكن
دي تفاصيل طلبي وشكراا مقدما


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 سبتمبر 2014)

اذا كان هناك وجه استعجال . سأكتب تركيبه سريعه - ولو امهلتنى بعض الوقت سيكون هناك مقاله شامله بها شروحات بعد التونيك والشامبوهات .


----------



## 83moris (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراا لاهتمام حضرتك
بس معلش انا مطلوب مني شغل علي يوم الاربعاء ونازل بكرة اشتري مثبت من شارع الجيش
وخايف يضحك عليا بحاجة وخلاص


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 سبتمبر 2014)

تركيبة معطر جو سائل 

استخدم اتومايزر او تريجر فقط

الكميه 200 مل

ضع 10 مل ايثانول + 12 جم توين 20 ( Tween 20 ) 
+ 6 جم عطرك المفضل والتقليب الجيد ثم اضف 172 مل مياه يسره وتقليب لفتره حتى تمام المزج وجرب وابلغنى بالنتيجه.


----------



## 83moris (21 سبتمبر 2014)

تقصد حضرتك لاداعي لاستعمال المثبت؟
العميل طلب عطر يثبت بالمكان فترة طويلة-معطر جو
وهل يمكن استخدام توين 80 لان عندي كمية منة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 سبتمبر 2014)

سنلتزم بالتركيبه فى البدايه حتى لا ندخل فى تعديلات وحسابات وتجريب - 
اذا كان الاستخدام تجارى وتحتاج ماده حافظه - استخدم ماده حافظه خاليه من الفورمالدهيد مثل ( sodium hydroxy methyl glycinate )
ويستخدم احيانا بدلا من البرابين -فى مستحضرات التجميل وحتى فى تركيبات منظفات الزجاج التى تشترط المواصفه - او اى بديل .
النسيه 0,15 %
لن نحتاج لمثبت فى هذه التركيبه.


----------



## 83moris (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراا جزيلا
استفسار:العطر هنا زيتي مش مائي هل فهمي صحيح؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 سبتمبر 2014)

تمام - لتضررك من ضآلة تركيزات العطر المتاح


----------



## 83moris (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ومعلش سهرت حضرتك معايا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*تونيك – شامبو – ومشاكل الشعر
*
*مقدمه ضروريه
*
*مشاكل الشعر والجلد ( فروة الرأس ) تكمن فى خلل افرازات الدهون اما بالزياده او النقصان لتصبح فروة الرأس والشعر – دهنى او جاف – او خلل فى وظائف الكيراتين - فى الوضع الطبيعى تصعد الخلايا الميته على شكل قشور وتتطاير اولا بأول دون ان نحس بذلك – وعند الخلل – اى عند زيادتها عن الحد المطلوب – تبدأ فى التكتل والتلبك ( نتيجه افرازات دهنيه زائده ) واحداث مشاكل مرئيه.*
*يؤدى ذلك الى وسط مناسب لنموالبكتيريا والفطريات – مما يؤدى الى الرغبه لدعك وهرش الرأس.*
*عدم العلاج يؤدى الى التهاب فروة الرأس – ومن هنا ظهر المنظف الطبى – الشامبو الطبى – *
*التونك صوره من صور العلاج لفروة الرأس والشعر – ويأخذ شكل العلاج او التنشيط او المقوى- 
هذه مقدمه سيتبعها التركيبات بمشيئة الله.
*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*حديثنا ممتد عن العنايه بفروة أ لراس والشعر
*
*سنتحدث عن منظف طبى او شامبو طبى للعنايه بالشعر وفروة الراس – سنبتعد عن الوصفات والحالات المرضيه التى تستدعى تدخل علاجى – وبالتالى سنبتعد عن التركيبات التى تستلزم خبرات ومهارات المصنعين مؤقتا – وطبعا تحتاج تصاريح طبيه - وسنقترب من الوصفات المباشره ليلحق بنا كل مبتدئ يحاول الدخول فى هذا المجال – وسنتدرج معه – وفقا لردود فعل القراء او ننتقل لموضوع آخر.
*
*فى هذه التركيبه- سنتعرف على مهمتها:
*
*تنظيف الشعر وفروة الرأس بحيث لاتتركها جافه او بها مواد دهنيه تعيق التصفيف – وتنشط الغدد وتحفزها لا تجهدها – بها مواد مطهره تعيق نمو البكتيريا وتوقف التلوث – بها مواد مضاده للفطريات ومبيده للجراثيم .............. لنبدأ بالتعرف على المكونات.
*
*سنختار المنظف الرئيسى – تراى ايثانول امين لورى سلفيت ** TEA laury sulphate*
*منظف ومستحلب يضمن لنا تمام ذوبان ما تبقى من الدهون او الزيوت فى التركيبه
*
*وسنختار الثيمول والكافور والمنتول – الثيمول ماده فعاله ضد البكتيريا – والكافور والمنتول لتخفيف الألم وتبريد فروة الراس .

*
*تركيبة منظف (شامبو ) طبى للشعر وفروة الرأس فى حدود 1 كجم .

*
*أضف 1 جم منتول +1 جم كافور + 0.5 جم ثيمول + عطرك المفضل معا فى قليل من المنظف وخلط جيدا*
*اضف ماسبق على ماتبقى من ال 500 جم منظف التراى ايثانول امين لورى سلفيت وخلط جيدا*
*اضف الماء ليكمل باقى التركيبه وخلط جيدا .

 للحديث بقية بمشيئة الله .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 سبتمبر 2014)

طريقة استخدام منظف الشعر الطبى

اثناء غسيل الشعر يتم الدعك - فالدعك يعمل على توسيع الاوعيه الدمويه
ويزيد من تدفق الدم لتحسين جريانه
ويترك على الشعر فتره ليحدث تأثيره قبل الشطف


----------



## 83moris (25 سبتمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> تركيبة معطر جو سائل
> 
> استخدم اتومايزر او تريجر فقط
> 
> ...


تم عمل عينة والرائحة الحمد لله قوية
عندي استفسار الان:انا كدة لدي رائحة مائية مثل التي اشتريها من الشركات-بغض النظر عن التركيز -ام هناك شيء ناقص
ثانيا انا كنت بخفف الرائحة التي اشتريها قبل تعبئتها-للغرض التجاري-هل يصلح ذلك ايضا مع هذة التركيبة
شكراا مقدما


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 سبتمبر 2014)

وكيف كنت تخفف العطور قبل تعبئتها - للغرض التجارى- 
اذا كانت الاجابه ستتضرر منها - راسلنى على الخاص او الميل - 
وما الغرض من تخفيف هذه التركيبه -


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 سبتمبر 2014)

الموضوع القادم بمشيئة الله يشمل 

تركيبة تونيك (منشط ) للشعر والجلد - مكونات قاعدة كريم - تركيبة شامبو اقتصاديه


----------



## هانئ الجمل (29 سبتمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> الموضوع القادم بمشيئة الله يشمل
> 
> تركيبة تونيك (منشط ) للشعر والجلد - مكونات قاعدة كريم - تركيبة شامبو اقتصاديه


أخى وأستاذى المحترم المهندس محمود
ونحن فى انتظارك
وشكرا سلفا
وياريت كمان ( hair grower )
بعيدا عن ال pilocarpine من المدرسة القديمة
وال monoxidil من المدرسة الحديثة
وشكرا لحضرتك​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*تركيبة تونيك مقوى للشعر ومنشط للجلد
*
*تركيبه سهله وبسيطه وفعاله 
*
*سنستخدم مواد طبيعيه فى هذه التركيبه 
*
*زيت الغار يوفر نضاره للجلد وحيويه للشعر *
*الايثانول : 70% للتطهير – ملحوظه :لا يستخدم الايثانول ذو التركيز العالى فى تركيبات الشعر والجلد – وأحيانا تصل نسبة التركيز المستخدم الى 40% - المهم اتباع نسبة التركيز المدونه فى التركيبه *
*الجليسرول : لتوفير الترطيب
*
*4 جم زيت غار يخلط جيدا فى 114 جم ايثانول 70% ثم يضاف 10 جم محلول جليسرول 85%*
*ويخلط ** .**جيدا ثم الماء 72 جم مع الخلط حتى تمام التجانس
*
*من اهتمامات القراء 
*
*قاعدة كريم
*
*ردا على سؤال مم تتكون قاعدة الكريم ...... سنختار ابسط تركيبه ا كجم تقريبا*
*تراى ايثانول امين 12 جم*
*سيتيل الكول 5 جم - وسط زيتى-*
*ستياريك اسيد 205 جم – وسط زيتى -*
*صودا كاويه 3.5 جم*
*جليسرول 75 جم*
*طبعا مياه 700 جم ومواد حافظه ولون
*
*طريقة التصنيع
*
*هو فى النهايه مستحلب – وسط زيتى ووسط مائى – سيتم اعداد وخلط كل وسط على حده عن درجة حراره 75 مئويه حتى تمام المزج واضافة ايهما للثانى – وتقليب حتى درجة حرارة الغرفه وانتظار يوم كامل وتقليب مره اخرى.*
*سنتغاضى عن عدم التماثل لما انتجناه مع المتاح بالاسواق ( النعومه والقوام ) فالفرق فى بساطة امكانياتنا وامكانيات التصنيع او حتى المعامل .
*
*وحتى لا نجعل هذا الموضوع – امكانيات التصنيع – عقبه فى تطوير منتجاتنا المنزليه – سنحاول فى مقالة اخرى تبسيط المعدات الغالية الثمن لتصبح فى المتناول – بتكلفه اقل .
*
*تركيبة شامبو*
*بدأنا بتركيبة شامبو طبى للشعر وسنصف تركيبة شامبو للشعر العادى كثير الانتشار –*
*الشامبو هنا يقوم بدور المنظف لشعر الرأس – مكونات التركيبه تساعد على الغسيل الجيد للشعر وتترك النسبه المناسبه للدهون للترطيب حوالى 22% .
*
*سنكتب تركيبه لمن يطرق باب الشامبو للولوج الى هذا العالم الرحب – كثير التعدد – كثير التشعب
*
*80 جم سنختار المنظف الرئيسى صوديوم لوريث سلفات * *Sodium laureth sulfate N70*
* وسنختار المنظف الثانى كوكاميد بروبيل بيتان 40 جم **Cocamidopropyl betaine*
*935 جم مياه يسره يضاف عليها الصوديوم لوريث سلفيت وتقليب جيد فى درجة حرارة الغرفه حتى التجانس ثم المنظف الثانى وتقليب وتجانس – نستقطع قليل من المياه ونضع بها 10 جم كلوريد صوديوم لنستخدمه فى ضبط اللزوجه – بعد اضافة محلول كلوريد الصوديوم والتقليب – ضع 5 جم بنزوات صوديوم ذائبه فى قليل من المياه والتقليب ثم ذوبان العطر واللون فى قليل من الخليط واضافته للشامبو .*
*ضبط ال بى اتش من 6.5 : 7 باستخدام ستريك اسيد ( ملح ليمون ) محلول مذاب فى قليل من المياه .
*

*مياه**جرام 935**Sodium laureth sulfate N70**جرام 80**Cocamidopropyl betaine**جرام 40**Sodium chloride **جرام 10**Sodium Benzoate**جرام 5**عطرك المفضل**جرام 5**لون حسب الطلب*


 
*طبعا ببعض الاضافات – للتنعيم والتزييت والتكييف والتطهير والتلميع والتصفيف – سيتحول الى شامبو مماثل للمتواجد باللاسواق – وسيكون مجال تركيبات اخرى – ولكن التركيبه المزكوره اساس الشامبو وتقوم بتنظيف الشعر بطرية آمنه – افضل من الصابون الذى يترك الشعر جاف ومظهره كئيب .*
*كلوريد الصوديوم المستخدم فى التركيبه – ملح طعام – خشن – استخدام صناعى – خالى من الاضافات -نطلق عليه احيانا ملح بحر- لأن ملح السفره المتاح بالاسواق – المسحوق – به اضافات قد تصلح للطعام ولكنها غير مرغوب فيها فى التركيبات.*
*وسيله ثانيه لتغليظ التركيبه – استبدل كلوريد الصوديوم – بكلوريد امونيوم*


----------



## ehabmoham (30 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرًا جزيلا لاستاذنا محمود ونتعلم منك كل يوم فكرة جديدة وقيمة


----------



## mjde (30 سبتمبر 2014)

استاذ محمود : مشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير يوجد لدي استفسار هل يمكن استبدال البيتائين بالكمبرلان ويعطي نفس النتيجة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 سبتمبر 2014)

اذا كان المقصود استبدال *Cocamidopropyl betaine ب KD 
تركيبات الشامبو تعتمد على فكرة - منظف رئيسى - او منظف رئيسى وآخر ثانوى - او ثلاثة منظفات
التركيبه المذكوره اعلاه تعتمد على فكرة منظف رئيسى وآخر متردد له سمات مطلوبه فى التركيبه - الاعتدال على الشعر والبشره- ومنع الاستاتيكيه اثناء تمشيط الشعر حتى يحافظ على شكل التسريحه ولا يتنافر.. ومزايا اخرى.
اما ال KD فله تركيبه اخرى للشامبو واستخدام اخر - رفع اللزوجه وتثبيت الرغوه وزيادة الدهن فى التركيبه.*


----------



## محمد_فيصل (1 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يعين​


----------



## mjde (1 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله بك استاذ محمود وشكرا على الايضاح


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 أكتوبر 2014)

بالنسبه لتركيبة الشامبو - محلول كلوريد الصوديم وايضا كلوريد امونيوم مسموح حتى 3% -


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 أكتوبر 2014)

حساسيه ضد منظفات الزجاج بالرش

وهى مشكله تماثل من لديه حساسيه ضد منتجات المساحيق - نعالجها ببديل ولا نعالج الحساسيه نفسها 


ردا على من يتضايق من منظفات الزجاج التقليديه - ومن حساسيتهم تجاة ذلك

يتم الاستغناء عن الايزوبروبانول باستخدام صوديو سلفوسكسونيت وايثيل لاكتيت


----------



## 83moris (3 أكتوبر 2014)

83moris قال:


> تم عمل عينة والرائحة الحمد لله قوية
> عندي استفسار الان:انا كدة لدي رائحة مائية مثل التي اشتريها من الشركات-بغض النظر عن التركيز -ام هناك شيء ناقص
> ثانيا انا كنت بخفف الرائحة التي اشتريها قبل تعبئتها-للغرض التجاري-هل يصلح ذلك ايضا مع هذة التركيبة
> شكراا مقدما


الاستفسار بشكل اخر فقد يكون طلبي غير واضح يا باشمهندس 
ازاي احضر عطر مائي مماثل لمنتج فريدال مثلا خوخ وياسمين وكاسليا
يعني البداية منين؟


----------



## 83moris (3 أكتوبر 2014)

الهدف :ضعف الجدوي الاقتصادية لمنتجي عند استخدام المعطر الجاهز


----------



## mjde (3 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذنا الكريم محمود السلام عليكم اريد ان استفسر عن اضافة خلاصة الاعشاب الى الشامبو وهل يؤثر ذلك على شفافية المنتج وايضا كيفية اضافة الزيوت


----------



## mjde (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام وانتم بخير لجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين في هذا المنتدى الكبير


----------



## 83moris (4 أكتوبر 2014)

م محمود كل سنة وحضرتك وكل الاخوة الاعضاء بالمنتدي بخير وصحة وسعادة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 أكتوبر 2014)

والامه العربيه بخير يارب العالمين

المقاله القادمه -بمشيئة الله - تركيبات للعطر - طبيعى وصناعى - وتركيبة شامبو بالزيوت الطبيعيه - ردا على ...... اهتمامات القراء


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 أكتوبر 2014)

*السؤال - هل بامكانياتنا البسيطه نستطيع تصنيع -العطر سواء مائى او غير مائى
**
تركيبة عطر الياسمين
*
*سواء كان العطر*
synthetic aroma compounds
natural essential oils 

*العطر فى شكله النهائى يتكون من مجموعة زيوت عطريه فمثلا - عطر الورد يتكون من زيت الورد وزيت القرفه وزيت الجيرانيوم وزيت البرجموت واضافات اخرى اختنصرناها للتبسيط 
*
*عطر الياسمين: 
*
*Bergamot 3%+jasmine 10% +rose 24% +violet 3% + muguet 3%*
*+ lilac 1% +carnation 6% +musk 6.5% +sandal 1%*
*وباقى التركيبه – *
*Tackifier +plasticizer+benzyl salicylate + di- propylene glycol*
*هذا بالنسبه للعطر الزيتى المستخلص من النباتات*

* تركيبه عطرالياسمين – صناعى senthetic jasmine*
*1: benzyl acetate (1), indole (2), cis-jasmone (3), and methyl jasmonate *
*  بالاضافه لمكونات اخرى.
*
*داتا شيت لتركيبه اخرى
*

*AMYL CINNAMAL**BENZYL ALCOHOL**CINNAMYL ALCOHOL**CITRAL**EUGENOL**HYDROXYCITRONELLAL**ISO EUGENOL**AMYL CINNAMYL ALCOHOL**BENZYL SALICYLATE**CINNAMAL**COUMARIN**GERANIOL**HYDROXYISOHEXYL 3-CLYCLOHEXENE CARBOXALDEHYDE (Lyral)**ANISE ALCOHOL**BENZYL CINNAMATE**FARNESOL**BUTYYLPHENYL METHYLPROPIONAL (Lilial)**LINALOOL**BENZYL BENZOATE**CITRONELLOL**HEXYL CINNAMAL**LIMONENE**METHYL 2-OCTYNOATE**ALPHA-ISOMETHYL IONONE**EVERNIA PRUNASTRI EXTRACT **EVERNIA FURFURACEA EXTRACT*
 
*نحن امام تركيبات قد تصل الى اكثر من 60 مكون حتى نحصل على العطر المطلوب *
*ونضيف مهارات التصنيع –نضيف ونخلط فى مجموعات – ثم كل مجموعه على الاخرى- واسعار الجمله والقطاعى – واسرار الصناعه المتوارثه – وفى النهايه لن يكون المنتج مماثل للمنتجات الجيده المتاحه بالاسواق ( استبعدنا المتواضع )
*
*فى النهايه – صناعه تحتاج امكانيات مصانع يدعهما معمل– نجرب لامانع – اونتريث او نعدل من التفكير كأن يكون الاتجاه فى مجال التركيبات المعطره بدلا من العطر نفسه- القرار لك .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*تركيبة شامبو بالزيوت الطبيعيه – او بالزيوت المتصبنه
*
*من الممكن ان نضيف الزيت الى الشامبو ويقوم المنظف بالاستحلاب – او نضيفه كزيت مكبرت ( مسلفن ) مع الماء مثل هذه التركيبه

**تركيبة شامبو من الزيوت 1 كجم تقريبا
*
*680 جم مياه – يذاب فيها 160 جم زيت زيتون مكبرت ( مسلفن ) ويذاب بعد ذلك 160 زيت خروع مكبرت (الاسم الدارج زيت تركى ) واللون والعطر حسب الطلب
*
*او تركيبه اخرى لزيوت متصبنه - تركيبه 1 كجم تقريبا
*
*540 جم مياه نذيب فيها 41 جم بوتاسا كاويه و 19 جم صودا كاويه ثم 30 جم زيت زيتون و210 جم زيت جوز هند*
*اضف 150 جم ايثانول ثم 5 جم اديتا – طبعا والعطر واللون .
*
* الزيوت الطبيعيه نستفيد من امكانياتها كزيوت – اما الزيوت المتصبنه نستفيد من امكانياتها كصابون متميز.
*
*مقتطفات
*
*منذ سنوات كان منقوع الاعشاب يضاف للشامبو – اصبحت خلاصة الاعشاب الآن هى التى تضاف – بدون القلق من امكانية تغيير الشفافيه – واصبحت خلاصات الاعشاب متاحه لأصناف كثيرة دون الحاجه لتحضيرها.
*
*اذا ما التزمنا بتركيبه موثقه – او من مصدر موثوق – سنعرف مقدما مواصفاتها – اما الاجتهاد ليس له محل فى هذه الامور – نحن فى مرحلة اجادة التصنيع والتسويق – ومجال تصميم التركيبات طريق آخر .*


----------



## 83moris (8 أكتوبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *السؤال - هل بامكانياتنا البسيطه نستطيع تصنيع -العطر سواء مائى او غير مائى
> **
> تركيبة عطر الياسمين
> *
> ...


للاسف مازلت غير قادر علي توصيل طلبي
انا مش عايز احضر العطر الخام من مكوناتة
انا عايز اجيب زيت جاهز واحولة لعطر مائي
مثلا اجيب عطر ياسمين زيتي خام جاهز واضيف مواد الاستحلاب لتحويلة لعطر مائي
التركيبة اللي حضرتك نزلتها اللي كان فيها كحول وتوين 20 ممتازة بس العطر اللي اشتريته غالي خالص علشان كدة كانت التركيبة فالنهاية اغلي من الجاهز فياريت لو فية مصدر ارخص للزيت العطري يبقي تمام
اية المقصود بالتركيبات المعطرة؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 أكتوبر 2014)

جرب اضافة صابون صوديومى ( سالفونيك اسيد معادل بصودا كاويه بدون اضافات اخرى )
النسبه من 10% : 20% - الى الزيت العطرى لتحويله الى زيت قابل للذوبان فى الماء - هناك اضافات اخرى لو بغرض تجارى - لكن بعد نجاح التجربه - فى انتظار النتيجه.
طبعا ستستخدم المياه المقطره فى تحضير الصابون الصوديومى .


----------



## mjde (9 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر للاستاذ محمود على الموضوع الجيد والايضاح


----------



## abrar3005 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن طريقه شامبو طبيعي يحتوي على زيوت طبيعيه وهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم بدون مواد اخرى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أكتوبر 2014)

من اهتمامات القراء


 
*تركيبة شامبو من الزيت الطبيعى

تركيبه مباشره من زيت جوز الهند
*
*تركيبات الشامبو من زيت جوز الهند تتميز بسرعة الذوبان فى الماء ورغوته الممتازه 
*
*1 كجم تقريبا شامبو زيت جوز هند 
*
*800 جم مياه معالجه *
*40 جم بوتاسا كاويه قشور *
*160 جم زيت جوز هند*
*العطر واللون حسب الطلب*
 
*فى العادة هناك من يفضل بعض المزايا التى لا يوفرها زيت واحد فقط ومن هنا نستطيع ان نفهم تعدد الزيوت فى بعض التركيبات .
*
* تركيبة شامبو مكون من زيوت نباتيه متعدده .
*
*ايضا 1 كجم تقريبا*
*680 جم مياه*
*5 جم بوركس *
*53 جم بوتاسا كاويه*
*180 جم زيت جوز هند*
*40 جم زيت خروع *
*40 جم جلسرين*
*التصنيع فى التركيبتين بسيط *
*زيت يتم تصبينه بمحلول قلوى – واجعل البى اتش من 6.5 : 7*
*وان لم تستطع ضبط البى اتش لا تستخدم الشامبو – طبعا العطر واللون حسب الرغبه .*

*مقتطفات 
*
*عادة نطلق ( وصفه ) على تركيبات الهواه والمبتدئين والصناعات المنزليه .*
*بمعنى – نجعل المكونات بسيطه دون الاخلال بالمواصفات – مثلا لاداعى للون ولا المواد الحافظه طالما الاستخدام منزلى فى حدود من ثلاث الى ستة اشهر – او حتى لو بغرض تجارى وانتاج كميات قليله وتوزيع ضيق - بدون الحاجه للتخزين – وبالتالى تخلو الوصفه من اضافات الاكسده وتأثير الضوء *
*والمواد الحافظه واللون ..... الخ *
*ننبه لهذه الملحوظه بين الحين والحين ولا نكررها مع كل وصفه .*
 
*من اهتمامات القراء 
*
*تركيبه مياه الردياتير ( تركيبه من ضمن التركيبات )
*
*ايثيلين جلايكول – مياه – داى ايثيلين جلايكول – نترات صوديوم – بوتاسيوم هيدروكسيد – صوديوم بنزوات – مولبيدات الصوديوم – نترات صوديوم – مثبطات تآكل *
*علاقة الألوان - كل لون له علاقه بالمكون – وباستخدامه لنوع المحرك – ولذلك النصيحه المتكرره*
*ضع نفس لون مياه التبريد ولا تخلط بين اكثر من نوع*
*نتحدث عن تركيبه ومواصفه – لا عن اجتهادات تجاريه خادعه *


----------



## abrar3005 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

ذكرت المكونات استاذ محمود ولكن الطريقه اشلون ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 أكتوبر 2014)

هناك طريقتان لتصنيع شامبو جوزالهند 
طريقه مباشره
تسخين زيت جوز الهند حتى 70 درجه مئويه 
وتسخين ماء وبوتاسا كاويه لنفس الدرجه 
اضف المحلول المائى ببطئ الى الزيت اثناء التقليب حتى التصبن ( تغيير القوام ) طبعا مع ضبط البى اتش واتركه يبرد ثم اضافة العطر واللون حسب الرغبه
طريقه اخرى 
تسخين زيت جوز الهند الى 70 درجه 
وفى وعاء آخر المياة مع البوتاسا الكاويه 
نأخذ حوالى نصف كميه المحلول المائى ( مياه وبوتاسا ) ونسخنه قليلا ونضيفه ببطئ الى الزيت اثناء التقليب ونتركه يبرد
نضيف ما تبقى من المحلول المائى الى التركيبه على البارد مع التقليب مع ضبط البى اتش ثم العطر واللون
وهذة هى طريقة التصنيع فى المعمل والمصنع وببعض المجهود فى المنزل ايضا 

عموما تصبين الزيوت يتم عن طريق اضافة محلول قلوى الى الزيت ببطئ اثناء التقليب - طبعا مع مراعاة الحسلبات للقلوى وضبط البى اتش
التجأنا الى تسخين زيت جوز الهند لأن قوامه غير سائل فى درجة حرارة الغرفه .


----------



## abrar3005 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

هل نستخدم الشامبو بعد صنعه او ننتظر أيام


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 أكتوبر 2014)

نستخدم الشامبو فى اليوم التالى من التصنيع - لضمان خروج الفقاقيع


----------



## abrar3005 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

70 درجه مئويه جم يعادلها فهرنايت لان مقياس الحراره اللي عندي بالفهرنايت


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جدول تحويل درجات الحراره من centigrade الى fehrenheit


0°C = 32°F 10°C = 50°F 20°C = 68°F 30°C = 86°F 40°C = 104°F 50°C = 122°F 60°C = 140°F 70°C = 158°F 80°C = 176°F 90°C = 194°F100°C = 212°F110°C = 230°F120°C = 248°F130°C = 266°F140°C = 284°F150°C = 302°F160°C = 320°F170°C = 338°F180°C = 356°F190°C = 374°F200°C = 392°F210°C = 410°F220°C = 428°F230°C = 446°F240°C = 464°F250°C = 482°F260°C = 500°F270°C = 518°F280°C = 536°F290°C = 554°F300°C = 572°F310°C = 590°F320°C = 608°F330°C = 626°F340°C = 644°F350°C = 662°F

وبالتالى 70 درجه مئويه تصبح 158 فهرنهيت


----------



## abrar3005 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذ محمود هل مر عليك نوع صابون cream soap قوامه كريمي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صور الصابون 
1- سائل 
2- سائل ذو لزوجه عاليه - سوفت - كريمى - فومى - عجينى
3- صلب - بار - جامد - لوح


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

الاستاذ الفاضل / محمود بك
جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات القيمه التي تفيدنا بها


----------



## abrar3005 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

ممكن تفيدنا بالطريقه الكريمي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 أكتوبر 2014)

لنجعله سؤال عام للقراء
من لديه تركيبه عن الصابون الكريمى - فليتفضل
وننتظر اسبوع لنرى الافادات - فالتفاعل أجدى من التلقى.


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
بعد اذنك يااستاذ محمود كنت عاوز تركيبة ذو كفائة عالية لصناعة البريل وعاوز اعرف مادة يمكن اضافتها الى التركيبة لزيادة تفتييت الدهون


----------



## asc.egy (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بعد السلام والتحية عليكم جميعا 

اولا اتوجه بشكر جزيل الى العالم ( عالم هنا ليست نفاق او تفخيم ولكن لانه يحمل العلم ) السيد محمود فتحى حماد على افدته للاعضاء بعمله ولم يبخل به مثل كثير من الناس والاهم هو دقه وبساطه تقديمه لعلمه 

ثانيا سؤالى مباشرة اليه :
1- اريد تركيبه لملع اخشاب ملمع جلود ( مواصفات التركيبة هو اعطاء لمعة عاليه - سرعه جفاف - تشتخدم عن طريق البخاخ )
2- طريقة تصنيع البلسم واضافته الى الشامبو ( تجربتى فى التصنيع كانت تصنيع البلسم منفردا والشامبو منفردا وعند الخلط حدث تكلكع لشمع البلسم وحدوث حبيبات كاحببيبات الرمل فى الشامبو ولم يحدث الشكل الكريمى لشامبو البلسم ) 

وجزاكم الله خيرا على المساعدة بعلمكم


----------



## 83moris (19 أكتوبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> جرب اضافة صابون صوديومى ( سالفونيك اسيد معادل بصودا كاويه بدون اضافات اخرى )
> النسبه من 10% : 20% - الى الزيت العطرى لتحويله الى زيت قابل للذوبان فى الماء - هناك اضافات اخرى لو بغرض تجارى - لكن بعد نجاح التجربه - فى انتظار النتيجه.
> طبعا ستستخدم المياه المقطره فى تحضير الصابون الصوديومى .


السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس
اشتريت زيت عطري من مصدرين ونصحوني باضافة التكسابون للزيت قبل اضافة الماء اليه
وفعلا احد النوعين امتزج تمام بالماء وصار شفاف
الاخر عمل عكارة -لون حليبي-ولم يمتزج بالماء فاتصلت بالبائع قاللي ضيف سيمسول او ايزو بروبانول, ضيفتهم ولكن مازال التعكير موجود
الصبح ان شاء الله ها اجرب اضاف صابون صوديومي وها اوافي حضرتك بالنتيجة


----------



## 83moris (19 أكتوبر 2014)

ليس لدي مياة مقطرة فهل يمكن الاستعاضة عن ذلك باضافة اديتا مثلا للمياة العادية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 أكتوبر 2014)

وعليكم السلام
المياه المقطره متاحه بمحطات الخدمه للسيارات ( محطات البنزين ) - نحاول ان نحيط التجربه بدون متغيرات
التوين يصلح والصابون الصوديومى يصلح . نكمل تجاربنا فى مركزات العطور التى استجابت .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 أكتوبر 2014)

تركيبة بريل لتنظيف الأطباق


*بين الحقائق والأمانى

*
*هذه التركيبه تنتجها ايضا شركات كثيره تحت مسميات تجاريه اخرى*
*التركيبات عموما – تنقسم الى – اقتصاديه – وقياسيه – والترا ... الخ*
*كلها وفقا للمواصفات – اى توفر الحد الادنى من المتطلبات - والفرق فى المكونات يعطينا مزيد من الخدمات مما ينعكس على التكلفه – مع الاعتبار ان التركيبات مدارس واتجاهات . تجد نفس الشركه تنتج نفس المنتج اما كلاسيك او بيئى اومركز – او منتجات طبيعيه ...*
*مثل هذه التركيبه التى نحن بصددها الآن قد تصل التكلفه الى 4 جنيهات سعر 1 كجم – فهل سيتقبل السوق هذا السعر.
*
*قد تحصل على الحد الادنى فى الخدمات فى التركيبه الاقتصاديه **– و لن نطلب منها كل الامكانيات وفى نفس الوقت قد لا تحصل على ما تريد من التركيبات المكلفه – لعدم حسن اختيارها او مشاكل فى التصنيع
*
*عموما اليكم التركيبه.
13% صوديوم لورى سلفيت
5% لورامين اوكسيد
10 % تكسابون 70
صوديوم كلوريد لضبط اللزوجه
*بالاضافه للمياه والعطر واللون والمواد الحافظه ومواد للبكتيريا .

*وهذه الانواع من التركيبات لا تحتاج مجهود فى ضبط البى اتش بسبب مكوناتها
*
*ببعض التعديلات البسيطه هناك تركيبات مماثله تستخدم *
*Cocamidopropyl Betaine*
*وايثانول - - اذن هى تركيبه ومدرسه غير السلفونيك والصودا الكاويه والتليوز ...الخ*
*أعتقد الآن - آن الأوان ان نضع فى الاعتبار التكلفه العاليه عندما نطلب تركيبة بريل وكل ما يماثلها .
*
*فما زال منظف الاطباق السائل المصنوع من السلفونيك هو الأقل تكلفه حتى الآن .

*
 
*ملمع اثاث - كلاسيك – 
*
*سائل – يرش ويدعك بفوطه- قماشه قطنيه ناعمه*
*ملمعات الاثاث اما كريم او سائل او ايروسول -عباره عن مذيبات وشموع - اوشموع مستحلبه - او - زيوت مستحلبه - او تركيبه من زيت او اكثر بدون اضافات . عالم رحب من الاتجاهات نتج عنه الكثير من التركيبات .
*
*وملمع الأثاث السائل اما كلاسيك يعتمد على الشموع والمذيب والتراى ايثانول امين كمستحلب *
*وملمع آخر يعتمد على السليكون – سليكون املشن .... الى آخر التركيبه
*
*– عموما سنبدأ بتركيبه سهلة التحضير ومكوناتها سهل الحصول عليها – لا تحتاج الى شركات كيماويه متخصصه .
*
*اصهر 12جم شمع عسل + 12 جم شمع سيريزين + 30 جم شمع كرنوبا + 24 جم ستياريك اسيد فى وعاء وضع فى الوعاء مقياس الحراره – عند ال 90 درجه مئويه اضف 14.4 جم تراى ايثانول امين مع التقليب – ثم اضف 240 جم نافتا ببطئ مع التقليب – افصل الحراره عن الخليط – ثم اضف 600 جم مياه مغليه مع التقليب ويستمر التقليب حتى درجة حرارة الغرفه .*
*اتقن التجربه ولا تتعجل النتائج – ويهمنا معرفة النتيجه بعد التجربه .

*
*تركيبة صابون كريمى
*
*170 جم زيت جوز هند*
*113.5 جم زيت نخيل*
*130.5 جم زيت لوز حلو*
*56.7 جم ستيارك اسيد*
*يتم صهر هذة المكونات معا بالحراره *
*وفى وعاء آخر منفصل أضف التالى*
*28.5 جم جلسرين + 567 جم مياه معاجه وتقليب جيد ويضاف 68 جم بوتاسا كاويه + 20 جم صودا كاويه ويتم التقليب ببطئ ونتأكد من ذوبان القلوى–*
*ضع الزيوت المنصهره الى خليط المياه والجلسرين والقلوى – ببطئ وتقليب بطيئ .*
*استخدم بلندر كهربائى سريع لمدة دقيقتان – وتوقف مده مماثله – وقلب بالبلندر بأعلى سرعه مره اخرى لمدة دقيقتان – وتوقف مده مماثله – وهكذا لمدة 15 دقيقه حتى يظهر الشكل الكريمى للصابون ( صابون مخفوق ) – وفى اخر مره تقليب – ضع العطر .*
*فى انتظار التعليقات والنتائج لتعم الفائده على الجميع – من قام بالتجربه ومن قرأ .*


----------



## J.Ahmaro (20 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذ محمود ,
الله يعطيك العافية على جهودك الجبارة و المثمرة فعلا انك ما قصرت مع احد .
سؤالي عن وصفة لمادة تلميع اطارات السيارات ( الكاوتشوك ) انا جربت طريقتين 

أول طريقة :
لعمل 120 لتر ملمع 

1/ جلسيرين 40 لتر 
2/ ما ء 80 لتر 
3/ 1ك الى 1.5 ك مثقل ( كالبرموكول او السلليلوز او الكميكل ( سلليلوز صيني ))
4/ لون وعطر 
5/ بالدريل تخلط البرميل ( الشنيور )
و لكن هاي الطريقة لمعتها جدا خفيفة و ما تدوم نهائيا يعني بعد حوالي ساعه تختفي وأقل رشة ماء عليها على طول بتختفي .

ثاني طريقة :
ماء + غليسرين + صبغة حمراء 
واذا احببت تري ايتانول امين 
طبعا النسب على التجارب
و هاي الطريقة فعلا جربتها كمان و ضفت لها التراي ايثانول امين بدون ما اعرف شو الفايدة منه طبعا و لكن لا يوجد لها أي لمعان مهما جربت تغير النسب و احدهم نصحني بإضافة ( ملح الليمون ) فأصبح لها لمعة جيدة و صارلها على الإطار حوالي يوم بشكل جيد .

ولكن هل هناك اضافة او مثبت ممكن يجعلها تلمع اكتر لمدة أطول و تكون مقاومة للماء او ما بتتأثر فيه بسهولة ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 أكتوبر 2014)

هذه الصفحه ​بين اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه ​ليست صفحه خاصه .

فمن لديه اهتمامات اخرى غير المطروحه فليتفضل بطرحها مقالة او أسئلة أو آراء .

ومن لديه الرغبه فى الرد فليتفضل ​فتنوع الردود يثرى الموضوع​.

وطرح السؤال لايستوجب الرد عليه بمفردى بل يستوجب الرد عليه ممن يرغب من الجميع .

وتنوع الآراء – بمثابة​(كونسلتو)​ - لمصلحة القارئ النهم للمعرفه ....لعلى أوضحت.​


----------



## abrar3005 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذ محمود الميزان اللي عندي مايطلع القيمه كامله مثال ٢٨.٥ يطلع ٢٨ وعلى طول ٢٩ 

درجه الحراره جم عند الخلط وهل نستخدم الصابون بعد الانتهاء منه مباشره


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 أكتوبر 2014)

درجة حرارة الخلط 70 درجه مئويه - الاستخدام للصابون بعد الخفق حد ادنى اسبوع وحتى اسبوعان
اما الموازين كتبت بهذه الدقه حتى تصبح الارقام دقيقه فى الكميات الكبيره - ولا مانع من التقريب المقترح فى الكميه القليله حسب رأيك .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 أكتوبر 2014)

المقاله القادمه بمشيئة الله - منظف اطارات السياره - والزيوت الطارده للبعوض - وما يجد من اهتمامات القراء.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*منظف اطارات السياره ( الكاوتش ) *

هناك منظف اطارات – وهناك ملمع اطارات – وهناك تركيبه لاطارات السياره السوداء وهناك تركيبه لاطارات السياره البيضاء ( لون الكاوتش اسود او ابيض)

عموما – يتم غسيل الاطاربالمياه المندفعه بضغط لازالة عوالق الطريق الصلبه- ثم تنظيف بتركيبة المنظف التى سنذكرها الآن - وتلميعه عمليه لاحقه – وهناك من يكتفى بالغسيل المبدئى ثم استخدام المنظف فهو يكفى لازالة كل ما علق بالاطار من مشاكل الطريق – ويعيده الى حالته قبل الاتساخ .

سنذكر تركيبة منظف اطارات السياره السوداء فهو الأعم – والأكثر انتشارا – اما الملمع – فتركيبته محميه 
لنبدأ

*تركيبة منظف اطارات السياره 
*
10 لتر تقريبا – قبل معرفة المكونات – تركيبه تحتاج بعض الصبر فى التصنيع .
فى وعاء منفصل – 450 جم مياه يسره +43.5 جم صودا كاويه قشور وتقليب + 260 سالفونيك وتقليب + 30 جم صوديوم زيلين سالفونيت وتقليب مع ضبط بى اتش 7.5
اضف عليهم 8.3 لتر مياه معالجه وتقليب ثم اضف بالترتيب التالى وتأكد من تمام الذوبان قبل اضافة الذى يليه
250 جم سترات صوديوم
150 جم 7EO او اى بديل يقوم بمهمة تبليل واستحلاب 
NP9 150 جم 
600 جم صوديوم زيلين سلفونيت
900 جم بيوتيل جلايكول

طريقة الاستخدام

غسيل مبدئى للأطار بمياه عاديه مندفعه قويه – وهناك من يستخدم البخار – لازالة عوالق الطريق الصلبه
ثم يرش المنظف – ويترك 15 دقيقه ثم يشطف بالماء
ثم يأتى دور الملمع – بقطعة قماش مبلله بالملمع يتم مسح الاطار 
الكثير يكتفون بالغسيل ويرونه كافيا – وضرورى لكل سياره – لكن التلميع حسب طلب العميل .

*مقتطفات
*
*ردا على تساؤل ورد فى الملتقى*
*زيوت طاردة ( منفره ) للبعوض
*
خليط من مركزات زيوت (مركزات نعنى بها هنا نسبة التركيز فى الزيت 100% وليس زيت مخفف )
Neem – citronella - cedarwood
سواء تضاف الى الشموع او تركيبات بالرش أو كريم دهان لسطح الجلد الظاهر .
عند مقارنة الأداء بين المنتجات الطبيعيه والمبيدات – ستكون لصالح المبيدات – اسرع – وفعاله
لكن متحمسى المنتجات الطبيعيه – وانا منهم - لهم رأى آخر.

*مقتطفات *

*حول البلسم والشامبو
*
مع ان كل تركيبه - معلومة المصدر – نعرف مكوناتها وطريقة وملاحظات التصنيع 
الا انه يوجد قواعد عامه – الا اذا نصت التركيبه على غير ذلك. 

اذب كوزميدياجوار(المسحوق ) مع خليط التكسلبون وكلوريد الصوديوم والماء حتى تمام التجانس
اذب الديهاى كوارت فى الماء ويضاف الى خليط التكسابون 
باق مكونات التركيبه كمبرلاند وعطر وخلافه معا – ويضاف على الخليط
هذه هى مكونات الشامبو على شكل 3 مجموعات وكيفية الخلط .
قاعده اخرى – لو هناك مكون شمعى الشكل ومطلوب اضافته للتكسابون – عن طريق الصهر بالحراره الهادئه والتقليب لتمام المزج . ثم تضاف باقى المجموعات على البارد .
جرب وابلغنى بالنتيجه ان رغبت .


----------



## 83moris (23 أكتوبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *منظف اطارات السياره ( الكاوتش ) *
> 
> هناك منظف اطارات – وهناك ملمع اطارات – وهناك تركيبه لاطارات السياره السوداء وهناك تركيبه لاطارات السياره البيضاء ( لون الكاوتش اسود او ابيض)
> 
> ...


شكراا علي اهتمام حضرتك يابشمهندس
بس انا مش فاهم كويس طريقة الشامبو بالبلسم
اتمني حضرتك توضحالي اكتر
وشكرا لسعة صدر حضرتك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 أكتوبر 2014)

الطريقه التقليديه - هى صناعة البلسم بالكامل واضافته للشامبو فى شكل الشامبو النهائى ايضا
الطريقه المشروحه عاليه - عباره عن فصل مكونات البلسم واضافتها حسب الطريقه المشروحه
على هذا الاساس اقرأ الشرح مره اخرى - وفى انتظار التعليق.

مقتطفات 

مكيفات الشعر كثيره وتركيباته متعدده وليست فقط تركيبة البلسم التقليديه
فمكيفات الشعر لها علاقه بنوعه - عادى - ناعم حريرى - خشن 
وفصل مكونات البلسم التقليدى واضافتها للتركيبه بالطريقه المشروحه - تخص البلسم التقليدى
كل تركيبه موثقه - نلتزم بملاحظات تصنيعها .


----------



## محب المعارف (24 أكتوبر 2014)

كل الشكر للجهد المبذول في إيصال المعلومه.. جعلها الله في صفحة أعمالك... أريد طريقة تصنيع كريم ملمع ومغذي للشعر " البريانتين" مع المادة الحافظه المستخدمه


----------



## Ghiath alsaleh (26 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا استاذ محمود
سؤال اذا امكن:ماهو الطرطريك اسيد
ومتى بمشيئة الله ستدرج المقالة القادمة في هذا المجال


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أكتوبر 2014)

الجمعه القادمه بمشيئة الله عن اهتمامات القراء كريم شعر ملمع - ومقتطفات عن استخدامات طرطريك اسيد فى المنظفات والصناعات الغذائيه
وما يجد من اهتمامات القراء.


----------



## abrar3005 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذ محمود للاسف الصابون الكريمي مائي مااندمج وصار كريمي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أكتوبر 2014)

وكيف يكون مائى - هو فى النهايه زيوت تتصبن وتتحول لعجين متصبن ويتم الخفق بالبلندر حتى يتحول الى كريم - فكيف يستمر فى شكل مائى - هل لم يتصبن- ويتحول الى عجينة صابون قبل الخفق.
طبعا لا يرفع من على النار قبل التصبن- ولا يتم الخفق الا بعد التصبن


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 أكتوبر 2014)

تعديل فى التركيبه - الصابون الكريمى لتسريع التصبن ( مشاركه 148)

بعد صهر الزيوت والستيارك اسيد - فى وعاء آخر ضع المياه وقلب معها ملعقه بوركس وبعد تمام الذوبان اضف والصودا الكاويه والبوتاسا الكاويه وسخن حتى 120 درجه - واضف محلول الماء الساخن على الزيت عنما يصل الزيت الى 150 درجه مئويه وبعد التقليب اضف الجلسرين - ويستمر التقليب حتى يغلظ القوام - *استخدم بلندر كهربائى سريع لمدة دقيقتان – وتوقف مده مماثله – وقلب بالبلندر بأعلى سرعه مره اخرى لمدة دقيقتان – وتوقف مده مماثله – وهكذا لمدة 15 دقيقه حتى يظهر الشكل الكريمى للصابون ( صابون مخفوق ) – وفى اخر مره تقليب – ضع العطر .

تركيبه اخرى تغنينا عن تصنيع الصابون ونستخدمه جاهز

سنتحايل على مشاكل التصبين على الساخن - بتركيبه لن نحتاج فيها تصنيع الصابون - بل سنستخدم الصابون التام الصنع بعد تقطيعه وتحويله الى سائل ونكمل باقى التركيبه- كالتالى**

ضع 1.5 لتر مياه على نار هادئه وضع فيها 150 جم صابون مقطع او مبشور حسب المتاح واترك الخليط حتى يتجانس ( يتحول الى صابون سائل ) واضف الجلسرين وقلب - فى وعاء آخر ضع 250 مل زيت جوز هند و500 مل زبده نباتيه وقلب بالبلندر وقلب جيدا ثم اضف الصابون السائل الذى تم اعداده ( ويكون سائل ) ويتم التقليب والخفق واضافة العطر ويستمر الخفق حتى يصل الى القوام الكريمى*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 أكتوبر 2014)

ملحوظه خارج سياق ما نكتب

بعد وافر التحيه
عذرا - حتى الآن لا أفهم معنى اضافة صديق من الناحيه العمليه - ماذا تعنى
ارد على كل الاسئله ولا استبطئ 
اهتم بكل الملاحظات للجميع 
اكتب البريد الاليكترونى لمن لديه مواضيع يخشى على سريتها من النشر
[email protected]
من يساعدنى فى ترتيب الصفحه طلب منى الاعتذار عن قبول فكرة اضافة صديق لعدم جدواها - وقلت لنسأل فى ذلك
اى ليس هناك سبب شخصى - هل هناك من يدلنى عن معنى عملى لاضافة صديق


----------



## 83moris (29 أكتوبر 2014)

اعتقد انها فعلا غير مجدية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*بريانتين
*
*بريانتين للشعر تعنى فى التجميل ( تزيين الشعر – تصفيف ولمعان )*
*سواء استخدمناة على شكل زيوت طبيعيه او مصنعات او على شكل مستحلبات*
*سواء مكون بسيط من زيت واحد اوثلاثه - زيتون وخروع ولوز . *
*او استخدام الفازلين والشموع .... الى آخر التركيبات المعروفه – او حتى الحديثه منها .
*
*التركيبات التى نختارها هنا فى الملتقى – نحرص ان تكون فى حدود الامكانيات – امكانياتنا الماليه أو المهارات فى التصنيع اوامكانياتنا كمعدات او امكانياتنا فى الحصول على المواد الخام من الاسواق دون الاحتياج لاستيرادها . ونترك تركيبات المحترفين لمن يطلبها – هذا الكلام أقوله بين الحين والآخر حتى نعرف مقدما عدم التماثل بين منتجات الهواه ومنتجات المحترفين – وهذا لايحبطنا فلكل مجاله وسوقه .*

*تركيبة بريانتين للشعر ملمع ومصفف ا كجم تقريبا*

*هذه التركيبه تصلح لكل الانواع من الشعر – زيادة الكميه للشعر الخشن اثناء الاستعمال – وتقليل الكميه فى الشعر الناعم .*
*عباره عن مستحلب ماء فى زيت – 
*
*سنختار اللانولين لأنه اقرب المكونات تشابها للزيوت الطبيعيه التى ينتجها الجلد 30 جم*
*وسنختار المستحلب توين 80 --- 30 جم*
*75 جم فازلين *
*375 جم زيت برافين *
*20 جم شمع نحل *
*الجميع – وجه زيتى فى وعاء وصهرعلى نار هادئه – 70 درجه مئويه** ) *
*الوجه المائى 465 جم ماء معالج *
*5 جم بوركس وتقليب وتسخين – 75 درجه مئويه - واضافته مع التقليب لمصهور الزيوت وتقليب ونوقف التسخين ويستمر التقليب حتى التبريد لدرجة حرارة الغرفه ثم اضافة العطر والتقليب .*

*مقتطفات 
*
*طرطريك اسيد 

 حمض نجده فى الثمار – هو المسؤل عن ما نحسه من طعم لازع فى الكثير من الاطعمه*
*سواء انتجناه بالكامل – طبيعى – او تدخلت الصناعه فى ذلك فاستخداماته تلقى المزيد من الضوء عليه*
*فى المنظفات نستخدمه كحمض خفيف غير آكل فى تركيبات منظفات المعادن على سبيل المثال – الفضه – النحاس ...*
*فى الصناعات الغذائيه – كتعديل وتعزيز النكها الحامضيه للمشروبات والاطعمه واضافات السلطات – وتجدة فى بعض انواع الاجبان ( كرافت ) – ومضاد اكسده.*
*واستخدماته الطبيه – واشهرها قديما مساعدات القيئ وبعض مركبات السعال .*
*اللون والمظهر - بلورات بيضاء .*


----------



## 83moris (30 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس محمود
كنت عايز اعرف طريقة تصنيع الفازلين
قرأت فالمنتدي انها عبارة عن زيت برافين +شمع برافين
وعملت تجارب كتير بنسب مختلفة ولم تنجح اي تجربة


----------



## 83moris (30 أكتوبر 2014)

معلش سؤال تاني
هل يصلح الكاربابول لزيادة لزوجة مايسمي بالبرسيل جل (تكسابون+سلفونك معادل +بوربورات) او الكلوركس الالوان او الديتول الشعبي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 أكتوبر 2014)

الجدل المثار حول الفازلين لا يستوجب رد سريع - بل مقاله - فهناك لبس بين الفازلين كمنتج بترولى يمر بعدة مراحل حتى نحصل على الفازلين الابيض - وهناك تركيبةمنتج أخذ نفس الاسم واصبح اسم تجارى- واساس مكونه الفازلين ايضا وبعض الاضافات - سيكون ذلك - بمشيئة الله موضوع المقاله القادمه وما يجد من اهتمامات القراء.


----------



## عاطف عثمان (31 أكتوبر 2014)

بالنسبه للفنيك ده يبقي تكلفة اللتر منه حوالي 11 جنيه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 أكتوبر 2014)

اى فنيك تقصد
رجاء ذكر المشاركه او التركيبه


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

بعد اذنك استاذ محمود لم ترد عليا فيما طلبت ؛ كنت عاوز تركيبة ذو كفائة عالية لصناعة البريل وبالاخص وده مهم جدا <عاوز اعرف مادة يمكن اضافتها الى التركيبة لزيادة تفتييت الدهون >


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 أكتوبر 2014)

تركيبة بريل لتنظيف الأطباق - فى المشاركه رقم 148 كتبت ردا على طلبك .​


----------



## asc.egy (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*ياريت تفيدنا يا استاذنا*

ياترى التركيبة دى ( من مشاركات عضو كريم هنا فى المنتدى ) ياترى تركيبة سليمة وتعطى نتيجة عالية 
المكونات :
1 لتر كيروسين عديم الرائحة يضاف إليه من 10جرام إلي 15 جرام سيمسول الاسم العلمي نونيل الفينول ويضاف 200جرام ماء الطريقة 
أحضر زجاجة ماء فارغة 2لتر ضع 200جرام ماء ثم أذب السيمسول في الماء ثم ضع الكيروسين العديم الرائحة ثم قم برج المكونات بشدة تحصل علي مستحلب أبيض صالح لإذالة أي دهون​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 نوفمبر 2014)

لكى تذيب الدهون فأنت محتاج مذيب - والمذيبات كثيره - وفى هذه الوصفه كان المذيب كيروسين .
ولكى تزيل النواتج فأنت محتاج surfactant وقد كان فى الوصفه هنا NP9
فالفكره ملائمه - وتفكير سليم .
اما المكونات والنسب وطريقة التصنيع - سأتركها للتجريب ومن يصل لأفضل نتيجه ينشر ذلك فى المنتدى ليفيد الجميع .


----------



## asc.egy (1 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكرك استاذنا على سعة صدرك وسرعة ردك 
الله يزيدك علم


----------



## asc.egy (2 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذى محمود 

انا جربت التركيبة المذكورة فى المشاركة رقم 173 التى قمت انا بنقلها عن عضو كريم فى المنتدى وحضرتك نوهت بالتجربة وعرض النتائج 
احب اعرضها على حضرتك 


1- التكلفة : رخيصة نوعا 
2- سهولة التصنيع : سهلة جدا 
3- شكل المنتج : جيد 
4- طريقة الاستخدام : بالسكب المباشر او الرش 
5- سرعة العمل ( المدة التى يتطلبها المنتج حتى يقوم بوظيفته ) : تحتاج ان يترك وقت كبير نوعا -- تقريبا نصف ساعة 
6- الكفاءة : ( الدهون والزيوت الجديدة التى لم يمر عليها الوقت ) - تعطى نتيجة جيدة جدا ==== (اما الدهون والزيوت القديمة التى مر عليها الوقت ) تكون النتيجة غير جيدة ويتطلب العمل استخدام سلك مواعين ومجهود لازالة اطبقات الدهون المتراكمه وهنا لايكون فرق كبير بينها وبين اى منظف صابون اخر 

لو تتكرم حضرتك وتطرح علينا تركيبة بمواصفات (رخص الثمن - نتيجة سريعة ملحوظة )


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 نوفمبر 2014)

كل التركيبات لها نفس التوصيف - - والفروق قليله جدا
اترك التركيبه لمدة شهر وتابع - مشكلة فصل المكونات - تغيير اللون والرائحه - فى انتظار الرد بعد شهر بمشيئه الله - ليكتمل التقييم - .


----------



## asc.egy (3 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذى محمود 
بالنسبة الى تركيبة مزيل دهون افران وبوتجاز === انا عملت تركيبه اخرى للاستاذ مهدى بكر ( عضو معروف فى المنتدى ) وبصراحة كفاءتها عاليه وساضطر الى تحمل تكلفتها العالية لعدم توافر تركيبة اخرى اقل تكلفة وعلى نفس الجودة 

اما سؤالى اليك -- انا فاشلت اكتر من مرة فى الاتى : 
تركيبة غسول جل لليدين ( غسول فقط وليس معقم ولا مطهر ) عقدتى الازليه فى التقل ان التركيبة تطلع قريبة الى الجل 

دى عقدة حياتى --- انى اتقل المنتج ليكون زى الجل 

فا لو تكرمت عليا تحديدا ان تقل لى اسماء مركبات تصلح للدخول فى المنتج ( هاند جل غسول فقط ) وتعطينى قوام شبيه بالجل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 نوفمبر 2014)

ردا على تساؤل 
معلش سؤال تاني
هل يصلح الكاربابول لزيادة لزوجة مايسمي بالبرسيل جل (تكسابون+سلفونك معادل +بوربورات) او الكلوركس الالوان او الديتول الشعبي​
سنتغاضى عن تسمية الوصفه بانها برسيل جل - راجع العبوه الاصليه لبرسيل جل ستجده ليس جل بالمعنى المعروف - بل سائل عادى كمنظف الاطباق- بل اذا وضعته فى درج الغساله - سينساب بسرعه ولن ينتظر سحبه بواسطة الغساله - ولذلك من ضمن تعليمات استخدامه - لا تضعه الا فى الغسله الرئيسيه وليس فى بروجرام الغسله التحضيريه- وبالتالى لا تشغل بالك بتغليظ الوصفه حتى قوام الجل.
وبالتالى اى مغلظ حتى كلوريد الصودبوم - واستخدمه كثيرا - يقوم بالمهمه - والكاربابول استخدمه فى الهاند جل مثلا - وما زلت عند رأيى - حاول الاعتماد على تركيبات موثقه - تحميك من الاجتهاد - والرأى لك فى النهايه​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 نوفمبر 2014)

ردا على تساؤل
بالنسبة الى تركيبة مزيل دهون افران وبوتجاز ​لم تشر الى التركيبه التى ذكرتها - حتى اعلق عليها - لان لى رأى فى تركيبه بها مذيبات جلايكول نشرت من قبل ولا اريد الاستعجال فى الرد - لانه قد لا يرضيك - رجاء ذكر التركيبه حتى يكون الرد مناسب وليس عن استنتاج.

ردا على تساؤل​تركيبة غسول جل لليدين ( غسول فقط وليس معقم ولا مطهر ​يوجد تركيبات كثيره فى المنتدى واغلبها سليمه - واعرف ان المشكله التى تذكرها - هى متكرره
وردى ان المنتج فى شكله النهائى - يحتاج تركيبه مناسبه وموثقه - واجادة تصنيع - اى الشقين معا - ولذلك انا فى حيره من مشكلة اجادة التصنيع - وكيف يكون الشرح من على البعد - عموما سأحاول - وحاول معى ان تجرب فى كمبه صغيره وبتريث - وتسجيل كل خطواتك لترجع اليها فى حالة النجاح للتركيبه- ولنرى سويا النتيجه .ايضا لم تذكر التركيبه ولا خطوات التصنيع بالتفصيل لتسهل على الرد.
مع ملاحظة ان جل الماركات المعروفه ليس بقوام الجل - بل سائل كثيف نوعا - المهم صفاته - لا يلتزج - يتطاير يسرعه - يؤدى المهمه - ولى تركيبه كامله عن هذا الموضوع فى المنتدى.
​


----------



## 83moris (3 نوفمبر 2014)

بعد اذنك يابشمهندس ها اشارك بخصوص تركيبة كزيل دهون البوتجازات
عزيزي asc.egy ممكن تجرب 8% صودا سائلة (تركيز 50%)
مع 1% سيمسول 
ها تدي معاك نتايج حلوة مع اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة عند استعمال سائل عالي القلوية
وفي انتظار تعليق بشمهندس محمود علي التركيبة


----------



## 83moris (3 نوفمبر 2014)

بخصوص البرسل (جل) انا مضطر لعمل تركيبة رخيصة جدااا لانه يباع عندنا ب 3ج للكيلو وبيكون عالي اللزوجة 
ومش عارف بصراحة اوصل للتقل دة باستخدام الملح فقط


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 نوفمبر 2014)

اجمع بين الملح والكاربابول يوفر عليك 50 % من الكاربابول - .... جرب

وتركيبة المزيل من التركيبات المعتمده -- عند استخدامها فى سطح ستانلس جرب فى جزء لتتأكد من عدم تأثيرها على اللمعه - احتياط ليس الا .... جرب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 نوفمبر 2014)

الموضوع القادم بمشيئة الله عن 

صناعة الفازلين........  وهل من الممكن ان تكون صناعات منزليه .


----------



## asc.egy (4 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذى محمود 
هذه هى تركيبة الاستاذ مهدى بكر التى قمت باقتباسها وتصنيعها ( كفائتها عاليه وسعرها ايضا ) 
عمل 150 كيلو............
1_المياة اللازمة....................................120 لتر
2_سيمسول "np9" وهو مادة فعالة لاذابة الزيوت....................................20 كيلو
3_صودا كاوية قشور.............................................. 1 كيلو
4_تراى ايثانول امين................................... 2 كيلو
5_بيوتيل جليكول....................................... 2 كيلو
6_داى ايثلين جليكول.................................. 5 كيلو
7_ايزوبروبانول.................................... ...1 كيلو
اولا_يتم اذابة الصودا الكاوية فى كمية من الماء المحسوب من التركيبة وتركها حتى تبرد
ثانيا_لسهولة ذوبان السيمسول يتم ذوبانه فى كمية من الماء الساخن 
باقى المواد سهلة الذوبان فى الماء
يتم الاضافةحسب الترتيب فى التركيبة.......................

​------ لكن نظرا لارتفاع تكلفتها لا يكون الاقبال عليا جيدا ( نظرا للفهوم الاقتصادى لمجتمعنا ) 
وكنت ارغب فى تركيبة اخرى اقل سعرا ولكنى لم اوفق 

اخى 83moris 
اشكر لك اهتمامك ولكن الصودا الكاوية لها اثار سلبية على اليدين فى حالة الملامسة المباشرة ( سيستخدمها عمال النظافة وانت تعلم ثقافة الاستخدام - يستخدمون اليدين كانها من حديد او خشب او يعتبرونها كاجوانتى طبيعى ) وهذا المنتج انوى ان اقوم بتوزيعه على المطاعم وخلافه وفى حالة اى شكوى منها سوف يؤثر على سمعة باقى المنتجات لديهم - وكما تعلم ان الواحد بيطلع عينه وروحه لحد ما يستطيع ان يحصل على عميل يشترى منتجاته 

لذلك ارغب فى تركيبه لاتؤثر على يد الانسان ونفس الوقت كفائتها عاليه مع رخص تكلفة تصنيعها على قدر المستطاع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ردا على
لذلك ارغب فى تركيبه لاتؤثر على يد الانسان ونفس الوقت كفائتها عاليه مع رخص تكلفة تصنيعها على قدر المستطاع​

صيانة اسطح البوتاجاز - تنظيف وازالة الدهون -اما 
يوميه - وهنا التركيبه تكون بسيطه فى المكونات واقتصاديه - ولاتتطلب مجهود كبير ...... أو
صيانه كلما تراكمت الدهون واحترقت واصبحت صعبه - ومن هنا تصبح التركيبه - كثيرة المكونات - تحتاج وقت اطول بعد الرش وقبل التنظيف - تحتاج مجهود بمساعدة السلك والدعك .
ومن هنا ظهر تعدد التركيبات ...... وعليك الاختيار والموائمه .


----------



## 83moris (5 نوفمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> الموضوع القادم بمشيئة الله عن
> 
> صناعة الفازلين........  وهل من الممكن ان تكون صناعات منزليه .


في الاتتظار يا بشمهندس


----------



## 83moris (5 نوفمبر 2014)

asc.egy قال:


> استاذى محمود
> هذه هى تركيبة الاستاذ مهدى بكر التى قمت باقتباسها وتصنيعها ( كفائتها عاليه وسعرها ايضا )
> عمل 150 كيلو............
> 1_المياة اللازمة....................................120 لتر
> ...


ممكن توزيع جوانتيات بلاستيك مع العبوات والتشديد علي استخدامها


----------



## asc.egy (5 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذى محمود 
حتى لا يتوه طلبى وسط بحر المعلومات الهائل فى هذا الموضوع 
استفسر عن : - 1-تركيبة لازالة الدهون الصعبة للافران والمداخن ( الدهون المتراكمة مع الزمن ) مع انخفا


----------



## asc.egy (5 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذى محمود 
حتى لا يتوه طلبى وسط بحر المعلومات الهائل فى هذا الموضوع 
استفسر عن : - 1-تركيبة لازالة الدهون الصعبة للافران والمداخن ( الدهون المتراكمة مع الزمن ) مع انخفاض سعرها ( ذكرت لسيادتك تركيب اخرى فى المنتدى ولكنها مكلفة اقتصاديا ) ولم تعطينى رايك الذى انتظرته ( وانا فقط اذكرك )


----------



## abrar3005 (5 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمود شنو فائده ماده Sodium Lactateعند صنع الصابون هل ماده خطره او تعتبر ماده طبيعيه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 نوفمبر 2014)

وعليكم السلام
ردا على تساؤل 

شنو فائده ماده Sodium Lactateعند صنع الصابون هل ماده خطره او تعتبر ماده طبيعيه
​هى الملح الصوديومى لحمض اللبنيك ( لاكتيك اسيد ) من مصادر طبيعيه - آمن - يستخدم فى اضافات الصابون والتجميل بغرض - الترطيب ومطرى للجلد - ويحمى الجلد من الجفاف الناتج من تعرض الايدى لفتره طويله للماء اثناء الغسيل .​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 نوفمبر 2014)

ردا على تساؤل 
حتى لا يتوه طلبى وسط بحر المعلومات الهائل فى هذا الموضوع 
استفسر عن : - 1-تركيبة لازالة الدهون الصعبة للافران والمداخن ( الدهون المتراكمة مع الزمن ) مع انخفاض سعرها ( ذكرت لسيادتك تركيب اخرى فى المنتدى ولكنها مكلفة اقتصاديا ) ولم تعطينى رايك الذى انتظرته ( وانا فقط اذكرك )​
الرد موجود فى المشاركه 186 وسأشرحه بطريقة اخرى
اذا كانت الدهون متراكمه ومحترقه - فالتركيبات القلويه البسيطه تحقق الهدف - ترش وتترك فتره طويله - ثم تدعك بالسلك - وقد يتكرر ذلك حسب صعوبة الحاله - ثم يشطف بالماء ومنظف عادى لازالة اثر القلويات 
هذه التركيبه تحقق الأداء العالى ورخص السعر - مع ضوابط - الحمايه للجلد والعين عند الاستخدام - ويكتب ذلك صراحة على الليبل - ولا يكتفى بقوله شفهيا - وهذه الضوابط موجوده بكثره حتى على المنتجات المستورده وذكرها ليس بنقطة ضعف.

اما التركيبات التى تستخدم المذيبات مثل المذكوره وغيرها - تصلح للصيانه العاديه اليوميه - بدون دهون محروقه .
اسأل كما شئت - يهمنى ان تصل الى نتيجه - ولا تقلق من اطالة الحوار .​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 نوفمبر 2014)

صناعة الفازلين .....فى معامل التكرير 

*وهل من الممكن ان تكون صناعه منزليه*

*Vaseline*
*White Soft Paraffin **-**Petroleum jelly - *
*
هو منتج بترولى –*
*المواد الاوليه التى سنتعامل معها لاستخراج الفازلين نسميها*
*
slack wax*
*مواد اوليه نحصل عليها من متبقيات برج التقطير التجزيئ للبترول الخام*
* خليط من شموع البرافين والزيوت وشموع الكريستال – نستخلصها من المازوت ( زيت الوقودالثقيل ) قد تصل نسبة الزيوت فى الخليط الى 30% *
*VASELINE (PETROLEUM JELLY) ** MICROCRYSTALLINE WAX** + 
**PARAFFINE WAX
*
*يمر بمرحلة الفصل ( فصل الزيت عن المواد الشمعيه ) – وملخصها تبريد شحنة المواد الاوليه فيتبلور الخليط الشمعى وينفصل المكون الزيتى ويتم سحب الزيت الى خزان ونرفع درجة الحراره لصهر الشموع المتبقيه -80 درجه مئويه - ونخزنها فى خزان اخر – ونسميه مصهور شمع اولى .
*
*المصهور الشمعى ( شمع اولى ) يأخذ مسلكين 
*
*المسلك الاول – يتم معالجته لتقليل نسبة الزيوت فيه مره اخرى ليتطابق مع المواصفه – ويتم فلترته*
*لينتج شمع برافين نسبة الزيت فيه لا تتعدى 0.5 % وشمع كريستال لا يتعدى نسبة الزيت فيه عن ( 1.5 : 4 % ) ثم ازالة الروائح واللون ومحايدة الحمض بالاضافات والتقليب والتسخين ثم الفلتره مرة اخرى *
*
المسلك الثانى تحويلة الى فازلين*
*
يدخل الى وعاء المعالجه – 80 درجه مئويه – وحمض كبريتيك وخلط*
*يمر بمرحله اخرى فى خلاط آخر باضافات تزيل كل ما تبقى من حمض ومعالجة اللون ( تبييض ) والرائحه – ثم 
مرحلة الفلتره - ليصل الى الشكل التجارى المعروف .
*
*اذا لكى تحصل على الفازلين يجب ان يمر بهذه المراحل
*
*فصل الخليط من المازوت – فصل الخليط الشمعى من الزيت بالتبريد – معالجة الخليط بالحامض – المعالجه( تحييد الحامض ) وازالة الرائحه والتبييض – ثم مرحلة الفلتره .
*
*هناك طريقه شبيهه تبدأ من منتصف المرحله السابقه – ملخصها شمع برافين + شمع كريستال + زيت اساس وتمر بمرحلة المعالجه بحمض الكبرتيك ايضا والتخليط عند درجه حرارة 80 مئويه ثم محايدة الحمض والتبييض وازاله الرائحه بالاضافات ثم الفلتره.
*
*هناك طريقه ثالثه محميه ببراءة اختراع باحثين بشركة بترول مصريه – ملخصها*
*شموع برافين طريه وزيوت تزييت ذات لزوجه عاليه – وشموع بولى ايثيلين او بولى بروبيلين لا تتبلور – عكس خاصية الشموع التى تبلورت بالتبريد فى التجارب السابقه.*
*وهناك طريقه احدث بمرور الغاز على المكونات .
*
*ذكرت اربع طرق موثقه - كلها اخرجت فكرة تصنيع الفازلين من دائرة الصناعات المنزليه.*
*هل للزملاء من لديه كلام آخر موثق – يدخل صناعة الفازلين الى دائرة الصناعات المنزليه.*
*هى ليست مناظره – ولكن تبادل معلومات – لايوجد فى المناقشات تحدى – ولكن معلومات وتصحيح معلومات – فى الانتظار.
*
*ملحوظه على هامش ما ذكر *
*يوجد كريم مرطب للجلد اسمه التجارى *
*vaseline*

*عباره عن فازلين بترولى ومواد اخرى – تصل الى اكثر من 35 مكون شأن الكريمات المرطبه – كثيرة المكونات .*
*طبعا ليس هو المقصود بما كتبناه*
*عموما تم تبسيط المكونات الى مكونات فازلين وزيت برافين وشمع .... الى اخر التركيبه – والفرق – فازلين الكريم – 35 مكون - مطرى للجلد أى يتعامل كعلاج للجلد ووصفة الفازلين المبسطه تمنع تبخر المياه من الجلد لتحد من الجفاف ليس الا .
*
*مقتطفات 
*
*على هامش ما ذكرناه – توجد وصفه لترطيب وتطرية الجلد افضل من وصفة الفازلين المرطبه – لمشجعى الوصفات والتركيبات الطبيعيه .*
*عباره عن شمع نحل يتم صهره على نار هادئه – ويضاف اليه خليط الزيوت الطبيعه المعروف عنها بالتطريه وترطيب الجلد ويتم الصهر والتقليب – ثم يرفع من على النار ويخلط بخلاط سريع للتجانس .*


----------



## asc.egy (6 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذى محمود 
شاكر جدا جدا لاهتماماتك العلمية هنا فى هذه الصفحة التى اعتبرها مرجع علمى لمعظم تركيبات المنظفات ومستحضرات التجميل 

كل ما استطيع رده لك حاليا هو دعاء صادق لعل الله يتقبله ( اللهم ارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب )


----------



## سلامة فتحي (6 نوفمبر 2014)

احسن الله إليك وبارك فيك


----------



## 83moris (6 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا
ولي سؤال طرحتة فالمنتدي ولم يتفضل احد بالرد وهو:
اية هي انواع العبوات المناسبة -من حيث الخامة-للمواد المستخدمة في مجال التنظيف مثل حمض الهيدروكلوريك او الصودا السائلة المركزة او الكلور المركز...
بصسغة اخري لو عايز اعبي منج الكلور مثلا في عبوات ما هي انسب خامة لهذا الغرض؟
وشكراا مسبقا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 نوفمبر 2014)

ردا على تساؤل 
اية هي انواع العبوات المناسبة -من حيث الخامة-للمواد المستخدمة في مجال التنظيف​عبوات البولى ايثيلين - عبوات منتجه للكيماويات - تنتجها مصانع بالعاشر من رمضان طبقا للمواصفه


----------



## 83moris (6 نوفمبر 2014)

معني كدة ان خامة البولي ايثيلين مقاومة للاحماض والقلويات؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*الكيماويات - يتم تداولها اما فى زجاج متعادل غامق - مثل زجاجات المعامل - واما فى عبوات بولى ايثيلين - بيور - وسمك مناسب - مرتبط بالقطر - واغطيه محكمه- اى وفقا للمواصفات - ولا يهتم بهذه الامور - الا مصانع معينه - بسبب التكلفه
اما الاجابه على السؤال - بنعم*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 نوفمبر 2014)

زيت الشاى - وزيت شجرة الشاى

*لبس مطلوب توضيحه
*
*لاحظت هنا فى الملتقى ومواقع اخرى – وجود لبس غير مقصود – بين زيت الشاى وزيت شجرة الشاى*
*زيت الشاى – منكهات – ويستخدمونه كاستخدامنا لزيت الزيتون – فى المشروبات والاطعمعه – دون تعريضه للقلى والتسخين ويسمى احيانا زيت بذور الشاى .
*
*اما زيت شجرة الشاى – سام – يستخدم كمطهر فى منتجات التجميل كزيوت الشعر والشامبو وخلافه وفقا للتركيبه.*
*لذلك عند الشراء وجب التنبه – فقد لاحظت – حتى محلات العطاره الكبرى – لاتنتبه لهذا الفرق ويكون الرد – كله واحد – والسائد عندهم – زيت الشاى المنكه – وليس زيت شجرة الشاى المطهر .*


----------



## asc.egy (9 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذنا محمود 
احب اسمع رايك عن استخدام السيلكات فى تصنيع الصابون السائل تجاريا


----------



## 83moris (9 نوفمبر 2014)

asc.egy قال:


> استاذنا محمود
> احب اسمع رايك عن استخدام السيلكات فى تصنيع الصابون السائل تجاريا


فية ناس بتيجي تطلب صابون وعايزين تقيل -لزوجة عالية-وفي نفس الوقت رخيص الثمن 1 ج للكيلو مثلا
ازاي نحل المعضلة دي لو السليكات مرفوضة؟


----------



## asc.egy (9 نوفمبر 2014)

83moris قال:


> فية ناس بتيجي تطلب صابون وعايزين تقيل -لزوجة عالية-وفي نفس الوقت رخيص الثمن 1 ج للكيلو مثلا
> ازاي نحل المعضلة دي لو السليكات مرفوضة؟



صديقى ... لخصت ما كنت اريد ان اقوله تماما ( يبدو انك مثلى تصنع منظفات بهدف التجارة وليست الهوايه )

انا حاولت كتيرررررررررررررر افهم العملاء ان اى صابون ارخص من جنيه ونصف هايضر الى بيستخدمه ومافيش فايده بيكون الرد هانبقى نلبس العمال جوانتيات ( طابعا ده فى الخيال انه يحصل ) 
فانا ارحت ضميرى وبخيرهم الاول 

محتاجين نسمع راى استاذنا محمود


----------



## asc.egy (9 نوفمبر 2014)

83moris قال:


> فية ناس بتيجي تطلب صابون وعايزين تقيل -لزوجة عالية-وفي نفس الوقت رخيص الثمن 1 ج للكيلو مثلا
> ازاي نحل المعضلة دي لو السليكات مرفوضة؟




صديقى ... لخصت ما كنت اريد ان اقوله تماما ( يبدو انك مثلى تصنع منظفات بهدف التجارة وليست الهوايه )

انا حاولت كتيرررررررررررررر افهم العملاء ان اى صابون ارخص من جنيه ونصف هايضر الى بيستخدمه ومافيش فايده بيكون الرد هانبقى نلبس العمال جوانتيات ( طابعا ده فى الخيال انه يحصل ) 
فانا ارحت ضميرى وبخيرهم الاول 

محتاجين نسمع راى استاذنا محمود


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 نوفمبر 2014)

السليكات ..... ما لها وما عليها 

موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله وما يستجد من اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه


----------



## ehabmoham (11 نوفمبر 2014)

siterol fmx k12
أستاذ محمود السلام عليكم: رجاء تعريف هذه المادة واستخداماتها وإن كان لها اسم تجاري وفي اي التركيبات تدخل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*وعليكم السلام
siterol fmx
عباره عن nonionic surfactants
نستخدمه فى التركيبات المنظفه بغرض التالى
التبليل - الرغوه - المساعده فى ازالة الدهون - الاستحلاب*
اسم تجارى معروف


----------



## ehabmoham (11 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرًا جزيلا لك أستاذ محمود لسرعة ردك،، بالفعل طلبت من شركة مادة معززة ومستحلبة فأعطاني هذه فأردت التأكد من حضرتك


----------



## asc.egy (11 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذنا محمود
اسف لو بتقل عليك 
بس انا عندى مشكلة اخرى صناعة شامبو بالبلسم 
مشكلتى ... انى لما صنعت الشامبو ( تكسابون وكمبرلان وخلافه ) وصنعت البلسم ( شمع لانت و دهاكوارت) وبعد التبريد والتماسك تماما وعند اضافتهم على بعض على البارد حدث ( فصل فى المكونات -- تكلكع زى حبيبات الرمل -- المنتج النهائى اصبح سائل بدون اى لزوجة 

انا قريت مشاركة لحضرتك رقم 154
عندى بس استفسارات
1- كوزميدياجوار ... ما الاسم التجارى له ؟ وطريقه اذابته 
2-طريقة التصنيع ( للشامبو والبلسم معا ) استاذنك فى اعادة الشرح والخطوات بالتفصيل البطئ ( نظرا لقصور فى علمنا عن سيادتك )

واشكر حضرتك جدا ( حاولت ان ارسل لحضرتك رساله على الخاص لكن شروط المنتدى حالت دون ذلك )


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*سيكون الرد تركيبة شامبو 2 فى 1 وشرح عملى 
امهلنى بعض الوقت للترتيب .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*سواء سليكات صوديوم او بوتاسيوم سواء مسحوق او سائله – كثر الجدل عن ما تسببه من مشاكل صحيه فى تركيبات منظفات الاطباق السائه بالذات بغرض استخدامها فى المنظفات .*

*السليكات
*
*قبل ظهور المنظفات السائله – كنا نستخدم الصابون المبشور ونصهره فى حمام مائى ليتحول الى صابون سائل – ( والصابون المبشور به سليكات )
*
*وعشرات التركيبات لمنظف الاطباق ( مساحيق منظفات الاطباق ) – تصل فيها السليكات الى نسبة عاليه*
*سواء كانت المساحيق للغسيل اليدوى او لغسالات الاطباق الاتوماتيكيه ( من 20% : 40% ) .
*
*ومسحوق غسيل الاطباق اليدوى يرش القليل من المسحوق على الطبق المبلل بالماء ويدعك باسفنجه خشنه او سلك حسب الحاله .
*
*بل توجد السليكات فى الكثير من التركيبات لمنظفات المنسوجات والاسطح المعدنيه وغيرها .*
*وما زالت تركيبات المنظفات المساحيق المحتويه على سليكات تطلب .
*
*مسميات السليكات 
*
*صوديوم ميتا سليكات .*
*صوديوم أورثو سليكات .*
*صوديوم سيسكو سليكات .*
*بوتاسيوم سليكات .
*
*صور السليكات 
*
*مساحيق – او سائله ( سائل غليظ القوام )
*
*دور السليكات فى المنظفات .
*
*تعزيز الرغوه – تعليق الأوساخ فى مياه الغسيل ومنعها من الترسيب مرة اخرى على السطح – جيدة الترطيب والاستحلاب – وزيادة اللزوجه لو استخدمنا النوع السائل – وتزيد قوة ذوابانية الصابون الصلب – ونستخدمها كمانعة تأ كسد فى الصابون الصلب ومادة حافظه – 
*
*عيوبها 
تؤثر على الجلد الحساس – ( هناك تركيبات لايوجد بها سليكات وعدم ضبط بى اتش يؤثر على الجلد السليم – بالخشونه او الكوى ) – والسليكات لا تصلح معها كل العطور .
*
*دأبت بعض المواقع – على شكل نصائح للقراء – على القول ووصف السليكات والتكسابون والمواد الحافظه و المنكهات والمستحلبات وغيرها – بأنها مواد مسرطنه..... دون ادله موثقه .*
*وبالطبع هناك من ينقل ذلك دون تيقن .*
*اتتبع هذه الأقوال – ولا اجدها مقترنه بدليل موثق من اى معهد علمى معروف او معنون – وتأخذ شكل الكلام المرسل .*
*ومع ذلك من لديه دليل موثق – فليأتى به حتى تعم الفائده .
*
*

مقتطفات

**حسابات الاستحلاب ..... هل معرفتها ضروره ؟
*
*لى رأى عملى فى موضوع المستحلبات - اثناء تدريس هذة الحسابات للطلبه المتدربين - وجدنا نسبة الاخفاق عاليه فى التفهم وفى 
التطبيق ايضا - لذا التجأنا لأسلوب عملى مشهور - تقسيم الزيوت الى
*
*fixed oil - mineral oil - volatile oil- *Resin

*ووضعنا النسب على شكل تركيبات - سواء حجما او وزنا واحيانا نجمع بينهما - ونجحت الفكره كتطبيق بعيدا عن الحسابات المتخصصه .*
*وكمثال عملى – سنطرح سؤال كثيرا ما يقابلنا – ونقدمه للدارسين كمثال محلول وشهير
*
*كيف نحسب قيمة اتش ال بى لخليط من اكثر من مستحلب .*
*
مثال محلول
*
*When two or more emulsifiers are blended, the*
*resulting HLB of the blend is easily calculated. For*
*example, suppose you want to determine the HLB*
*value of a blend comprising 70% of TWEEN 80*
*(HLB = 15) and 30% Of SPAN 80 (HLB = 4-3).*
*The calculation would be:*
*TWEEN 80 70% X 15.0 = 10.5*
*SPAN 80 30% X 4.3 = 1.3*​*HLB of blend = 11.8
*
*ولكننى لا استخدم هذه القاعده الحسابيه – اعرفها نعم – ولااستخدمها فالجدول التالى يكفينى*
*وسنجد هذه القيمه **11.8** موجوده بالجدول بدون حسابات – بل بمجرد النظر .

* *جدول نسب المواد المستحلبه وعلاقتها ب – اتش ال بى*​
Standard Ratios

*Tween 80* --*SPAN 80 ----**HLB*
4.3----------- 100----------- 0
5.3----------- 90 ----------10
6.4 -----------80 ----------20
7.5----------- 70 ----------30
8.5----------- 60---------- 40
9.6 -----------50 ----------50
10.7 -----------40 ----------60
*11.8 -----------30 ----------70*
12.8 -----------20 ----------80
13.9 ----------10 ----------90
15.0 -----------0 ---------100
​
فى النهايه – نستخدم الكثبر من الجداول ومساعدات لحسابات اتش ال بى والنسب وقيم المستحلبات – جداول وبرامج نشتريها ولا نحتاج لمعرفة طريقة وقواعد الحساب .

حسابات الاستحلاب ومشاكلها من مجال عمل مصممى التركيبات – مدعومين بمعمل يؤكد النتائج ويدعمها – فحسابات الاستحلاب جزء منها خبرات متواتره – 

وهذا يعنى ان حسابات الاستحلاب ليست من مجال القائمين على تصنيع التركيبات – فيكفيهم اجادة التصنيع والتمسك بالحد الأدنى للمواصفات - هذه هى قناعاتى وبالتالى لا اخوض فى هذا الموضوع كثبرا .


----------



## asc.egy (12 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذنا محمود شاكر لك ردك على موضوع السيلكات 

وفى انتظار ردك بخصوص شامبو وبلسم وطريقى التصنيع 

بعد اذنك انا ارسلت لسيادتك ايميل على البريد الالكترونى *perfectalexco@yahoo.com
فى انتظار ردك الكريم *


----------



## hamo_smsm (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم يا استاذنا

كنت محتاج تركيبة المانيكير بنوعيه
الكحولى 
والاسلامى .. اللى بيتقشر
وشكرا لمجهودك الكبير فى افادة الناس وفتح ابواب رزق الله هو السبب فيها اولا ثم حضرتك


----------



## marwa_437 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكرك جدا على المعلومات القيمه ولى
استفسار عند حضرتك
انا كنت بعمل صابون سائل للاطباق واول م حطيت السليكات على الماء والسلفونيك تكون راسب ابيض قمت بتصفيته وكملت التشغيله وكان المنتج النهائى سىء جدا حيث انه بعد كام يوم فصل مكون طبقتين واحده شفافه خفيفه
والتانيه تقيله جدا برجاء مساعدتى فى معرفة السبب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 نوفمبر 2014)

ردا على تساؤل

كنت محتاج تركيبة المانيكير بنوعيه​

أعتذر عن اجابة طلبك - تركيبات المانيكير الموجوده لدى - محميه
سنجعله سؤال عام - من لديه الاجابه - يتفضل ​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 نوفمبر 2014)

ردا عاى تساؤل

انا كنت بعمل صابون سائل للاطباق واول م حطيت السليكات على الماء والسلفونيك تكون راسب ابيض
​اقترح ان يكون الرد من الاستاذ موريس والاستاذ asc.egy
لتوسيع دائرة الحوار والاستفاده - ان رغبا فى ذلك .


----------



## hamo_smsm (13 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا دكتور
@*محمود فتحى حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 نوفمبر 2014)

بعض الزملاء لديهم التركيبات ومن رأيهم ان كل التركيبات مباحه ولا يوجد اسرار للصناعه 
اناشدهم الادلاء بما عندهم من تركيبات وافكار حول موضوع المانيكير - 
اما محميه تعنى ان ما لدى ملك للغير.
والغير محميه اكتبه بحريه فى الملتقى كما ترى .


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندس الكريم محمود فتحى جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على ما قدمت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## asc.egy (13 نوفمبر 2014)

marwa_437 قال:


> اشكرك جدا على المعلومات القيمه ولى
> استفسار عند حضرتك
> انا كنت بعمل صابون سائل للاطباق واول م حطيت السليكات على الماء والسلفونيك تكون راسب ابيض قمت بتصفيته وكملت التشغيله وكان المنتج النهائى سىء جدا حيث انه بعد كام يوم فصل مكون طبقتين واحده شفافه خفيفه
> والتانيه تقيله جدا برجاء مساعدتى فى معرفة السبب



هارد عليك من خلال تجربتى ( لست اهل للعلم ولست على مقدرة علمية فى تحليل الاسباب والارشاد ) 

لتصنيع صابون سائل ( بغرض التجارة ) 
اولا معرفة نوع العميل ( شعبى يريد الرخيص - مستوى مرتفع يريد الجودة) 
ثانيا انسى موضوع السيليكات تماما ( عدم توافرها معظم الوقت - شبهات خطورتها - مشاكلها الكبيرة )
ثالثا التركيبة والنسب على اساس معرفة (اولا)---- ( تزود او تقلل النسب )
المكونات وترتيب الخطوات 
ماء- ثلاثى فوسفات صوديوم ( ازالة عسر الماء وزيادة الرغوة) - تايلوز - سلفونك - صودا حتى التعادل - تكسابون - كمبرلان - سيمسول - ملح- فورمالين - لون 
كل خطوة تاخد تقليب 10 دقائق ( بالموتور هام جدا ) وتترك نصف ساعة 
تاكيد مرة اخرى ( النسب تتوقف على نوع العميل والغرض من الاستخدام ) 

تصنيع صابون سائل للاستخدام المنزلى 
تصنيع 10 كيلو 
المواد والنسب والطريقة والاضافة بالترتيب
ماء-- 8 لتر
سلفونك-- 2 كيلو
صودا كاوية-- حتى التعادل 
جلسرين-- 1 كيلو ( يمكن الاستغناء)
لون ( يمكن الاستغناء)
ملح-- 100 جرام 
رائحة -- زجاجة صغيرة (يمكن الاستغناء)

كل خطوة تقليب 5 دقائق وتترك نصف ساعة قبل اضافة الخطوة التالية


----------



## asc.egy (13 نوفمبر 2014)

احب اضيف حاجة كمان من خلال تجاربى الكتيرة 

لكى تصنع صابون سائل جيد لايتوقف الامر على مادة معينة تضعها فيصبح الصابون السائل جيد --- انما يتوقف الامر على تركيبة من اكثر من مادة كيميائية والتفاعل بينهم هو الذى ينتج صابون جيد


----------



## 83moris (13 نوفمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ردا عاى تساؤل
> 
> انا كنت بعمل صابون سائل للاطباق واول م حطيت السليكات على الماء والسلفونيك تكون راسب ابيض​اقترح ان يكون الرد من الاستاذ موريس والاستاذ asc.egy
> لتوسيع دائرة الحوار والاستفاده - ان رغبا فى ذلك .


هل المعادلة بالسليكات فقط؟ام سليكات وصودا؟​


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 نوفمبر 2014)

ما هى الطريقة الصحيحة لصناعة الطباشيرالعادى و الطبى؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*الطباشير مصدره حجر جيرى - عباره عن plaster of paris - ونسبة مياه عاليه - حتى لا يتيبس - ويتم صبه فى قوالب يدويه مكونه من شرائح متراصه تعطى شكل اصابع الطباشير الاسطوانيه المسلوبه لسهولة اخراجها من القالب - هذا بالنسبه للطباشير المصبوب .
فتحات القالب من 40 - الى 50 قطعه فى المره الواحده - ويترك ليتصلد ثم يفك القالب لنزع الانتاج - وهكذا
اضافة اللون اذا اردنا طباشير ملون
من الصناعات التى تصلح ان يطلق عليها متناهية الصغر وحتى صناعات صغيره حسب التمويل
طبعا ما ذكرته نوع من الشرح المبدئى - ففى المصانع يتم معالجة الطباشير لمدة اربعة ايام معالجه حراريه - وخطوط الانتاج اما بالصب او البثق - وفى كل خط له مواده ....أى انتاج الطباشير بالبثق له مواد مختلفه عن انتاج الطباشير بالصب - وانتاج طباشير بدون غبار ام طباشير عادى.. الى آخره.
طبعا بخلاف اضافات التحسين للمنتج .*


----------



## hamo_smsm (18 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر لاهتمام حضرتك يا دكتور 
يا ريت التركيبة وطريقة العمل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*أكثر من تركيبه مكتوبه فى الملتقى - للزملاء - اختر ما شئت وجرب - ويهمنا رأيك مكتوب - 
فى الانتظار *.


----------



## asc.egy (18 نوفمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *سيكون الرد تركيبة شامبو 2 فى 1 وشرح عملى
> امهلنى بعض الوقت للترتيب .*



مستنين حضرتك يا استاذنا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

كثرت تركيبات الشامبو - وكثرتها لا تحيرنا اذا تم توصيف كل تركيبه وعنونت بالعنوان السليم - للشعر - للجسم - للوجه - للبشره الحساسه - شامبو اطفال - شامبو علاجى- شامبو اقتصادى - قياسى - بالمكيفات - كلاسيكى - مودرن - منتجات طبيعيه - منتجات مصنعه - زيوت متصبنه - .... الى آخره
لذلك العنوان القادم ..... بمشيئة الله
تركيبة شامبو للشعر -اقتصاديه - بالمكيفات


----------



## hamo_smsm (20 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بحث كتير عن تركيبة الطباشير ولم أجدها
ممكن تركيبة ؟؟؟
واية المادة اللى بيدهن بيها القوالب علشان الطباشير ما يلزقش فى القالب؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 نوفمبر 2014)

سأوافيك طلبك .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*مقاله عن الشامبو*

بعض الشركات تنتج الشامبو – كمكون اساس – وعلى المصنع اضافة العطر واللون والمياه لضبط اللزوجه حسب مبتغاه ويتولى الصانع ايضا باقى المهام – من تعبئه وتوزيع – ورغم اننى اتبع نفس الاسلوب – اسلوب المركزات – وهو اسلوب يحمى الصانع الصغير والهواة والمبتدئين من مشاكل كثيره - الا اننى لاحظت ان التفكير فى تركيبات الشامبو والاسئله مازالت منحصره فى الاساسيات بالتفاصيل – ومن هنا تظهر المشاكل – مشاكل الفصل – العكاره – عدم الثبات – 

هذه التركيبه – تركيبة شامبو شعر – اقتصاديه – وبها فكرة اضافة كوكوميد ايثانول امين على شكل قشور شمعيه تحتاج الاندماج مع المكونات .وهنا السؤال كيف يتم دمج مواد شمعيه فى خليط المنظفات ( التكسابون ) .
.. 

تركيبة شامبو شعر اقتصاديه . حوالى 1 كجم

750 مل مياه معالجه
اضف 100 جم صوديوم لورى سلفيت ويستمر التقليب - اضف 100 جم صوديوم لورى ايثر سلفيت ويستمر التقليب .
اضف 30 جم كوكوميد بروبيل بيتيان ويستمر التقليب حتى التجانس .

ضع الخليط على التسخين حتى 70 درجه مئويه واضف 10 جم كوكوميد ايثانول امين – قشور – حتى ينصهر وخلط حتى التجانس .– امنع التسخين والتخليط مستمر وعند الوصول لدرجة حرارة الغرفه - اضف 30 جم صوديوم كلوريد مذاب فى مياه وخلط وبالستريك اسيد اضبط بى اتش من 5 : 6 – ثم العطر واللون والمواد الحافظه كما هو متبع .

هذة التركيبه تجمع بين التنظيف والرغوه والقوام والاستحلاب والاهم – اقتصاديه وتتبع المواصفات .
ولكن ما هى حكاية اضافة البلسم للشامبو .

شامبو الشعر يحتاج بجانب الغسيل والتنظيف - منعمات ومرطبات ...... الى اخر هذه المكونات التى نطاق عليها مكيفات الشعر ولا نقول اضافة البلسم لشامبو الشعر – بل نسمى كل تركيبه بالاضافه التى تخصها .وكل تركيبه لها طريقة تصنيع تخصها.

اما التركيبات المعنونه بشامبو بالبلسم – البلسم هنا 

Balsam Canada

وهو مستخرج طبيعى وغالى السعر ويضاف ايضا على الجلسرين والمياه للترطيب فى تركيبات اخرى ولا علاقه له بالبلسم ( شمع بلسم وماء بلسم حسب التسميه الدارجه ) او 
Dehyquart – cetyl alcohol

اذا نتفق ان البلسم ( شمع وماء ) كتركيبه منفرده لادخل لنا بها الآن وهذاالبلسم يستخدم منفردا على الشعر .
وان شامبو الشعر بالمكيف – تركيبات متعدده ومختلفه ولا علاقه لها بالبلسم التقليدى .

اذا ما شرحناه عاليه هو كيفية اضافة مواد شمعيه فى تركيبات الشامبو بالصهر وبالترتيب الذى شرحناه ,
وان البلسم ( شمع بلسم وماء بلسم ) يستعمل منفردا على الشعر .
وان شامبو الشعر بالمكيفات – متعدد الوصفات – ويعنون حسب اضافاته وحسب الغرض منه .
وان تركيبات شامبو الشعر بالبلسم تعنى بلسم طبيعى .
شرحنا تركيبة شعر اقتصاديه – والآن تركيبة شامبو شعر بالمكيف .

– تركيبة شامبو شعر بالمكيفات . حوالى 1 كجم

سنختار الجلسرين – مطرى – 50 جم
سنختار عامل التكييف ومغلظ فى نفس الوقت – 5 جم 
*Polyquaternium-10*
*وسنختار المنظف الرئيسى تكسابون 70 صوديوم لورى ايثر سلفيت – 100 جم*
*وسنختار المنظف التالى – كوكوميد بروبيل بيتيان – 100 جم*
*وسنختار منظف – تأثيره ملطف على الجلد – صوديوم سلفو سكسونيت ويعطينا ميزة منع الاستاتيكيه اثناء التمشيط – 200 جم*
- *PEG-7 glyceryl cocoate*
- * وله مزايا كثيره سنختاره مستحلب زيت فى ماء – 20 جم*
- *وكلوريد الصوديوم كمغلظ – 25 جم ( ضعه على شكل محلول فى ماء )*
- *طبعا بالاضافه للعطر واللون والمواد الحافظه*
*ضع 500 جم مياه معالجه فى وعاء ويتم الخلط على البارد وضع بالترتيب كل بند ولا تضع الذى يليه الا بعد تمام الخلط والتجانس . مع ضبط بى اتش من 5 الى 6*
*الان حصلنا على تركيبة شامبو شعر بالمكيف – غير نمطيه وبدون فصل ولا مشاكل – جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## 83moris (21 نوفمبر 2014)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس
كنت عايز اعرف اية استخدام ملح الجلوبر فالمنظفات؟


----------



## 83moris (21 نوفمبر 2014)

معلش اية الفرق بين
جم كوكوميد ايثانول امين – قشور والكمبرلان
كمان 200 جرام فالتركيبة الاخيرة تخص الصوديوم سلفوسكسونيت 
ام 
ال ​*PEG-7 glyceryl cocoate*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 نوفمبر 2014)

20 جم - *PEG-7 glyceryl cocoate- وله اسم تجارى اخر - CETIOL HE
200 جم - صوديوم سلفوسكسونيت

_______________

الكومبرلاند اما - KD - وبسمى كوكونت **داى** ايثانول اميد - 
او كومبرلاند - KM - ويسمى كوكونت مونو ايثانول اميد - بغرض زيادة الدهن فى التركيبه - وله اسم تجارى آخر -
DITEROL MEA - ويسهل تمشيط الشعر - غير مهيج للجلد - يمنع الاستتاكيه.وهو ما يناسب الغرض من التركيبه.
- قوامه شمعى - وهو المعنى فى التركيبه الاولى - شامبو شعر اقتصادى

---------------------
سلفات الصوديوم - ملح جلوبر - فى المنظفات المساحيق - ماده مالئه - تمنع التكتل - تعزز الرغوه - واذا اضفناه للمنظفات السائله - يقلل امكانية التغبش - هذه صفات عامه والعبره الالتزام بالتركيبه الموثقه .*


----------



## hamo_smsm (21 نوفمبر 2014)

بشان تركيبة الطباشير
الف شكر يا دكتور ...... وبانتظار التركيبة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*
تركيبات الطباشبر
*
*التركيبه الاولى
*
*Calcium Carbonate - 98.5 % *
*Silica-Crystalline Quartz - 1.5 %
*
التركيبه الثانيه 

*Magnesium Carbonate- 2 %*
*Limestone/Calcium Carbonate (CaCO3)- 96.5 %*
*Silica-Crystalline Quartz - 1.5 %*


----------



## hamo_smsm (22 نوفمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *
> تركيبات الطباشبر
> *
> *التركيبه الاولى
> ...



التركيبةالاولى:
كربونات الكالسيوم
سليكات
التركيبة الثانية :
كربونات المغنيسيوم
كربونات الكالسيوم
سلكيات
السوال هنا ؟؟ هل كربونات الكالسيوم هى الجبس ام عجينة باريس ام المصيص
يا ليت الاسماء التجارية اذا تكرمت يا استاذنا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*التركيبات كثيره ومتعدده بسبب تعدد الغرض
وهذه احدى المكونات بالاسماء المتداوله
جبس +مصيص + تلك
ولكن هل بدأت --- جرب الخلطات فى كميات قليله لتصل الى النتيجه التى تطلبها - وفى انتظار نتائج تجاربك*


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الاخ / محمود حماد
لك كل الشكر على اهتمامك وسرعة الرد اما بخصوص الرساله التى ارسلتها عن السولار فهل توافقنى الراى ان نسبه الا ضافه 250مل ايزوبروبانول /800لتر سولارضعيفه بمعنى ان الجركن 20لتر يحتاج 6.25مل ايزوبروبانول وسعر اللتر منه يعمل كام وهل توجد بدائل ولك الشكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الايزوبروبانول - ارخص من الايثانول - ويأتينا بسعر جملة 8 جنيه سعر اللتر - ان كانت الذاكره متنبهه - 
لقد طلبت ان تجرب فى كمية بسيطه - 10 لتر مثلا - وحسب تجاربك - والسبب فى النسبه المقترحه منى - ان تنكات تموين السولار كانت بالصحراء غير محكمة الاغلاق - وكانت تتعرض لتكثيف بخار ماء الجو - ونجحت هذه الفكره مع ما اقترحته من نسبه .
جرب فى اقل كميه لديك ولتكن نسبتك وتجربتك - أى لا تلتزم بالنسبه - وضع اكثر وجرب - المهم- هو مزيل جيد لكل اثر للرطوبه .
فى انتظار نتائج تجاربك - ان احببت.


----------



## 83moris (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا يابشمهندس 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*
دعوه لمن لديه افكار منفذه او قابله للتنفيذ ان يدلى برأيه.
*
*تحدثنا كثيرا عن الصناعات المنزليه وصناعات الهواه.
*
*وسنتحدث الآن عن مشاريع تصلح للصناعات المتناهية الصغر – والمشاريع الصغيره .
*
*تصنيع مواد لصق البى فى سى – والسى بى فى سى 
*
*pvc – cpvc

موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله
*


----------



## asc.egy (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يزيدك علم يا استاذنا


----------



## hamo_smsm (23 نوفمبر 2014)

اقل شى اقوله عنك يا دكتور *@محمود فتحى حماد 
انك انسان غالى جدا فى قلوب الكثيرين*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u200273


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

الاخ /محمود حماد
لك كل الشكر على ماتقدمه من خبره وعلم وادام الله عليك وعلى اهلك الصحه والعافيه وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك اللهم تقبل منى اللهم امين


----------



## 83moris (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ياريت اخواتنا الكبار - سنا ومقاما وخبرة -مثل م عبد القادر وم محمد وباقي الاخوة الافاضل يشاركونا بأرائهم لاثراء الموضوع


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا مجهود اكثر من رائع:20:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 نوفمبر 2014)

المواد اللاصقه

*المواد اللاصقه**ليست صناعات منزليه ولا صناعات الهواه .*
*سنتحدث الآن عن مشاريع تصلح للصناعات المتناهية الصغر – والمشاريع الصغيره - حسب راس المال المستثمر .*
*اى المشاريع التى تحتاج لفكره - ورأس مال – واستعداد شخصى – ودراسه سوق .*

*نشر هذه التجارب بغرض التنبيه لوجود مجالات اخرى متاحه وقد يعتقد من فكر فيها من قبل انها صعبه .*

*تصنيع مواد لصق البى فى سى – والسى بى فى سى
*
*pvc – cpvc*

*سواء مواد لاصقه لمواسير او لوازم - سواء صرف صحى او خطوط تغذيه مياه – رى وحريق – *
*سواء دكت او مواسير توصيلات اسلاك التليفونات او الكهرباء تحت الارض اوغير ذلك .*
*سواء الوسط بارد او ساخن .
*
*فى العاده قبل لصق مواسير ولوازم البى فى سى – والسى بى فى سى – نحتاج لمنظف للسطح – قبل اللحام نسميه منظف – لازاله الشحومات والزيوت والاوساخ التى تمنع الالتصاق .
*
*ثم نهيج السطح ونجعله يتقبل اللاصق بمادة – بريمر .*
*ثم ندهن السطحين باللاصق ويتم اللحام – ثم ننتظر قليلا وفقا للجدول ولا نحرك المكونات – ولا نحمل الخط قبل الاستواء وفقا لجدول آخر .
*
*اذن المشروع انتاج – الماده اللاصقه بنوعيها بارد وساخن – ومنظف السطح – والبريمر – واحيانا ندمج المنظف مع البريمر فى منتج واحد ولكن التركيبه مختلفه .*

*المعدات : خلاطه – والسعه حسب بداية المشروع
*
*  الخلاطه مزوده بوسيلة نقل الانتاج الى ماكينة تعبئه – وهناك من يعتمد على التعبئه اليدويه للكميات الكبيره وهناك من يلتجئ لماكينه تعبئه للمنتجات صغيرة الحجم .*
*عن نفسى اقترحت على من انتج لهم هذه المنتجات فكرة الحاويات المعدنيه – اى يستلمون الانتاج داخل حاويه معدنيه - يتم تفريغها عندهم اثناء التعبئه – دون ان تمس ايديهم الماده اللاصقه – ونسترجع الحاويه دون مواد متبقيه – لاعادة الخلط فيها –طبعا الحاويات المعدنيه مزوده بوسيلة تفريغالخامه- وهكذا .
*
*الشركات المنتجه للخلاطات متاح عناوينها ولديها كل السعات . اما تستوردها اوهناك من يستوردها لك .*
*ماكينة التعبئه – مستورده ومتاحه بالاسواق المصريه .
*
*المواد : مذيبات تشكل النسبه الغالبه + مواد تساعد على تحسين صفات المنتج بنسبه قليله – اى ان التركيبه متاحه وتشمل مكونات اللاصق - ومكونات المنظف - ومكونات البريمر - ومن ضمن تكلفة المشروع .*
*مكونات التعبئه – علب معدنيه مزوده بفرشاه داخليه - وهناك من يكتفى بالانتاج ( كميات ) ويسمح للغير بالقيام بالتعبئه والتوزيع – وهناك من يعبىء بدون فرشاه داخليه ويكتفى باستخدام العميل بفرشاه نمطيه متاحه بالاسواق – وهناك من يستورد الغطاء المزود بالفرشاه فقط ويعبىئ فى عبوات بلاستيكيه محليه وهى فكره ناجحه بدلا من عبوات الصاج – أى ان هناك مرونه فى التفكير - وكل عناوين الشركات المنتجه للعبوات والفرش موجوده ومتاحه للجادين وأيضا معلنه .*

*معلومات عن المنتج ( الماده اللاصقه )*

*فى البدايه سيقتصر الانتاج على مواد لصق المواسير البلاستيك ( بارد وساخن ) بى فى سى – و سى بى فى سى - وجرت التسميه الدارجه ( بارد وحار ) والمقصود هنا الوسط المار بالماسوره – والبارد مواسير بى فى سى – والساخن – مواسير سى بى فى سى .
*
*جرى العرف ان تكون مواد اللصق للبارد – لون رمادى – او شفاف – ومواد اللصق للساخن – لون برتقالى – علما بأن هناك انتاج لونه شفاف – ويكتفى بكتابة الغرض من الاستخدام – سواء بارد او حار- او لصق ستيكر على العلبه رمادى اللون او برتقالى - وهذا يعنى – ان اللون الطبيعى للمنتج سواء ساخن او بارد – هو الشفاف – والبافى اضافة الوان للتمييز ليس الا.*
*وبعد بداية الانتاج – واستقرار التوزيع –ستكون فرص التطوير متاحه – فمواد اللصق متعدده ومرتبطه بالضغط المار بالماسوره – وبقطر الماسوره – وامكانية اللاصق – سريع – بطيئ – بل الدخول فى عالم اللواصق – ومع تعدده وتطوراته اصبح عالم غنى بالمعلومات سواء تعدد الاستخدام وبالتالى تعدد التركيبات – وبالتالى تعدد المنتجات المباعه – وبالتالى امكانية التوسع .*
*المواد اللاصقه الآن اصبحت مكون اساسى لكل تركيبات وصلات البلاستيك وخطوطه – فقط دراسه للسوق واماكن التوزيع ويصبح المشروع قابل التنفيذ .

*
*مقتطفات
*
*الفرق بين بى فى سى – و سى بى فى سى
*
*pvc – cpvc
*
*سى بى فى سى – عباره عن بولى فينيل كلوريد مضاف اليه كلور – لاكسابه بعض الصفات – زيادة تحمله للحراره – حتى 90 درجه مئويه- درجه تشغيل – بالمقارنه بالبى فى سى حتى 60 درجه مئويه – درجة التشغيل – ويبدأ بى فى سى قوامه يلين بالحراره عند 80 درجه مئويه – وبالتالى نستخدم*
* سى بى فى سى فى نقل المياه الساخنه – وسوائل المصانع – اذا ما كانت درجة حرارة التشغيل 90 درجه مئويه - اما اذا زادت درجة الحراره عن ذلك فهناك ايه بى اس – أو بولى بروبلين .*
- *لقد زرت احد المصانع الغربيه التى تنتج سى بى فى سى – وعند قسم اضافة الكلور الى الرزن - كانت الرؤيه عن بعد – عن عمد .
*
*الماده اللاصقه التى تخص بى فى سى – مختلفه عن التى تخص سى بى فى سى – على الاقل فى تحملها درجات الحراره .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*عوده الى الطبيعه ... عودة الى المنتجات الطبيعيه.. الى مشجعى المكونات الطبيعيه فى المنظفات والتجميل .
*
*وصفة غسول للجسم - وصفة كريم حلاقه – وصفة مكيف شعر- الوصفات كثيره ومتعدده الاتجاهات – ولكنها تتفق جمبعا انها - مكونات طبيعيه .*
*سأختار تركيبتين – الا اذا كانت اهتمامات القراء غير ذلك .
*
*كريم حلاقه للبشره الحساسه والعاديه – وغسول للجسم .*
*موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله .*


----------



## zizoamr36 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

و الله انك لانسان خلوق و عبقري و اني لا اذكي مع الله احدا لانك تستاهل اكثر من ذلك اسقنا من نهر علمك ايها العالم الجليل


----------



## 83moris (3 ديسمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *عوده الى الطبيعه ... عودة الى المنتجات الطبيعيه.. الى مشجعى المكونات الطبيعيه فى المنظفات والتجميل .
> *
> *وصفة غسول للجسم - وصفة كريم حلاقه – وصفة مكيف شعر- الوصفات كثيره ومتعدده الاتجاهات – ولكنها تتفق جمبعا انها - مكونات طبيعيه .*
> *سأختار تركيبتين – الا اذا كانت اهتمامات القراء غير ذلك .
> ...


منتظرين موضوعاتك الجميلة يابشمهندس
علي فكرة فية ناس كتير وانا اولهم متابعين للموضوع وبشغف


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*كريم حلاقه – للبشره الحساسه والعاديه – مكونات طبيعيه
1 كجم تقريبا
*
*سنختار الماده المطريه – المرطبه – زبده شيا -*
*Shea butter
*
*نستخدمها قاعدة مرهم – مضادة ل الالتهابات – يمتصها الجلد بسهوله – ولذلك ندخلها فى وصفات حب الشباب – لميزة عدم انسداد الجلد عند استخدامها – تحمى الجلد والشعر من اشعة الشمس وحرارتها –

**تأتينا على صورتين – صفراء ( استخراج طبيعى ) ويطلق عليها غير مكرره –وعاجية اللون– استخراج بالمذيبات – يطلق عليها مكرر – أغلب التركيبات تفضل ( استخراج طبيعى ) - اوليك اسيد واستياريك اسيد اغلب مكوناتها .
*
*فى وعاء ضع 280 جم زيت جوز هند مع 305 جم زبدة شيا – غير مكرره افضل - تسخين هادئ فى حمام مائى – وتقليب بسيط حتى تمام الخلط .
*
*ارفع من على التسخين – واضف 115 جم زيت لوز حلو وقلب – ( ايضا للجلد الحساس ) - وقلب واتركه حتى يبرد وادخله الفريزر للتجمد – من 45 الى 60 دقيقه – والعبره بالتجمد .
*
*اخرجه وقلب بالبلندر الكهربائى - خلط سريع لمدة 5 دقائق – العبره بالتحول الى قوام كريمى – ثم اضف مع التقليب 125 مل صابون زيت زيتون سائل –- ثم عطرك المفضل- الافضل اللافندر – الخزامى – مطهر الالتهابات - ويستمر الخلط السريع بالبلندر حتى تمام الخلط .
*
*فى التجارب – ان كانت الكميات كبيره - اجعل الكميه نصف المكونات حتى تتقن التصنيع – ان رغبت .*
*التركيبه السابقه تحت عنوان – صناعات منزليه – وتسويقها – من 6 شهور الى عام .*

*تركيبه اخرى لكريم حلاقه - ايضا مكونات طبيعيه .
1 كجم تقريبا
*
*سنصعد الوصفه قليلا ولنجعل للمحترفين فيها نصيب – فهى تصلح للكل – ببعض الصبر – ويمكن تسويقها ايضا .
*
* لترطيب الجلد – سنختار الجلسرين*
*وسنختار مكيفات الجلد – زيت زيتون وزيت جوجوبا وزيت جوز هند*
*وللرغوه سنختار صوابين – بوتاسيوم ستياريت ( الملح البوتاسيومى لستياريك اسيد – مسحوق ) وصوديوم ستياريت ( الملح الصوديومى لستياريك اسيد – مسحوق )*
*درجات الحراره هامه – استخدم مقياس الحراره
*
*ضع وسخن 420 جم مياة فى وعاء – حتى 75 درجه مئويه وخلط + 240 جم جلسرين حتى التجانس.*
*عند ال 60 درجه مئويه – ضع 100 جم بوتاسيوم ستياريت وخلط ثم 80 جم صوديوم ستياريت وخلط للتجانس .*
*سنجهز الوجه الزيتى فى وعاء اخر – 150 جم زيت جوز هند + 4.5 جم زيت زيتون +4 جم زيت جوجوبا + 4 كبسوله فيتامين *
*E*
*خلط وتسخين حتى 75 درجه وعند التجانس اضف الخليط – الزيتى الى المائى وقلب جيدا بعيد عن الحراره حتى التجانس على الاقل 10 دقائق – بخلاط كهربائى سريع . *
*العطر عند درجة حرارة الغرفه .
*
*يلزم للتركيبتين اقتراح تركيبة
*
*Aftershave
*
*الكميه لتر تقريبا *
*450 جم مياه معالجه +500 جم ايثانول ( 40 % ) +25 جم سوربيتول ( 70 % ) + 20 جرام بوريك اسيد +1 جم منتول +5 جم عطرك المفضل .

مقتطفات 

*المنتج النهائى - كقاعدة عامه - نتاج تركيبه موثقه وخامات مضمونه وتصنيع متقن - فتأكد من ذلك - واتقن التجارب ولا تتعجل النتائج فى حالة الاخفاق -
وفى حالة التوفيق او حتى الاخفاق سجل رأيك ليستفيد به قارئ المنتدى ولنعرف السبب فى كلتا الحالتين .


----------



## 83moris (5 ديسمبر 2014)

انا بصدد تنفيذ التركيبة الاولي ولكن لش مشكلة سابقة واجهتني مع زبدة الشيا فهي نادرة جدا فالسوق بالاضافة -ان وجدت -ارتفاع سعرها جدا جدا فقيل لي ان الكيلو ب 1600 ج م 
فهل لها بديل ام ان معلوماتي بخصوص وجودها وسعرها غير دقيقة
كمان اية المقصود بصابون زيت زيتون سائل؟


----------



## 83moris (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*يلزم للتركيبتين اقتراح تركيبة

Aftershave

الكميه لتر تقريبا 
450 جم مياه معالجه +500 جم ايثانول ( 40 % ) +25 جم سوربيتول ( 70 % ) + 20 جرام بوريك اسيد +1 جم منتول +5 جم عطرك المفضل .

هل هذة الفقرة تركيبة بمفردها تستخدم بعد استعمال اي من التركيبتين ؟*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 ديسمبر 2014)

1- بالنسبه لزبدة شيا - اعرف انها تباع online فى مصر وبجانب ذلك قد يكون لها مصدر آخر - فاجعل السؤال فى المنتدى قائم - لعل احد المتعاملين معها يدلنا على سوق القطاعى . 
2- لقد حرصت ان تكون هناك تركيبتين واحده بالزبده واخرى بدون - ردا على البدائل .
3- صابون زيت زيتون سائل - رغم انه متاح - فقد كتبت تركيبته بالمنتدى - عباره عن زيت زيتون متصبن - من خلال تركيبه - ان لم تجد التركيبه اخبرنى وسأعيدها .
4- *Aftershave - تركيبه منفصله - وعامه - كتبت بطريقة الشيئ بالشيئ يذكر .*


----------



## 83moris (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abo Nader (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلا يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله خيراً .... لي إستفسار بسيط بعد إذنكم ..
هل يمكنني إستبدال الفازلين و زيت البرافين ... بزيوت أخري طبيعية .. و إن كان كذلك تنصحني بأي منها .... مشكور مشكور مشكور بخصوص تركيبة بريانتين للشعر مشاركة رقم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 ديسمبر 2014)

*رجاء ذكر التركيبه - المطلوب استبدال الفازلين وزيت البرافين فيها - حتى يكون الرأى اقرب الى الصواب*


----------



## Abo Nader (9 ديسمبر 2014)

تركيبة سيادتكم يا بشمهندس 
تركيبة بريانتين للشعر ملمع ومصفف ا كجم تقريبا

*هذه التركيبه تصلح لكل الانواع من الشعر – زيادة الكميه للشعر الخشن اثناء الاستعمال – وتقليل الكميه فى الشعر الناعم .*
*عباره عن مستحلب ماء فى زيت – 
*
*سنختار اللانولين لأنه اقرب المكونات تشابها للزيوت الطبيعيه التى ينتجها الجلد 30 جم*
*وسنختار المستحلب توين 80 --- 30 جم*
*75 جم فازلين *
*375 جم زيت برافين *
*20 جم شمع نحل *
*الجميع – وجه زيتى فى وعاء وصهرعلى نار هادئه – 70 درجه مئويه** ) *
*الوجه المائى  465 جم ماء معالج *
*5 جم بوركس وتقليب وتسخين – 75 درجه مئويه - واضافته مع التقليب لمصهور الزيوت وتقليب ونوقف التسخين ويستمر التقليب حتى التبريد لدرجة حرارة الغرفه ثم اضافة العطر والتقليب .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 ديسمبر 2014)

فى هذه الحاله لن نستبدل مواد التركيبه بمواد بأخرى
بل سنكتب تركيبات اخرى كلها مواد طبيعيه 
سيكون موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله وما يستجد من ..... اهتمامات القراء


----------



## Abo Nader (9 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و عليك .... بإذن الله أفضل و أجمل مكونات ... لإكتساب سمعة جيدة للمنتج .... مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## Abo Nader (11 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## ehabmoham (12 ديسمبر 2014)

اسمحلي أستاذ محمود،، بالأمس بقيس ph للصابون السائل الجهاز يعطيني 7,8 والورقة تعطيني لون برتقالي،،، وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*طريقة ضبط مقياس ال بى اتش
ضع ورقة القياس فى كوب مياه شرب - سيكون اللون اخضر فاتح - هذا يعنى ان القياس 7.5 
ضع الجهاز فى نفس المياه وادر فتحة المعايره ببطئ شمالا أ ويمينا - الى ان تقرأ على الشاشه - 7.5 - هذه هى معايرة الجهاز وجربه فى المنظف السائل وابلغنى بالنتيجه
اما اذا كان القياس بالورقه سليم - هذا يعنى ان المنظف - حمضى خفيف
ثم عن أى منظف نتكلم - هل تجربه معلقه ونحن فى انتظار نتائجها - ذكرنى بها وبرقم المشاركه - واذا كنت تتحدث عموما - فقد اجبت 
فى انتظار المتابعه.
*


----------



## ehabmoham (12 ديسمبر 2014)

والله عاجز عن شكرك،،، بالفعل جربت بالورقة في كوب ماء أعطاني اخضر فاتح وبالجهاز تقريبا فوق ٩ وقمت بضبطة ل٧،٥ ،،، انا بصراحة لأكثر من ٦ أشهر بصنع الصابون السائل بطريقة الاستاذ المهدي بكر رحمه الله،،، أستاذي الفاضل أستاذ محمود فتحي شكرًا جزيلا لك


----------



## ehabmoham (13 ديسمبر 2014)

ليه سؤال اخر أستاذي،،، هل الph لكل نوع مياة يختلف عن الاخر،،، يعني مثلا ما هو الph للماء المقطر ومياة الآبار ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 ديسمبر 2014)

زيوت الشعر الطبيعيه وملمعات الشعر - موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله - وما يستجد من ..... اهتمامات القراء .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*
نستخدم تعبير مياه معالجه واحيانا مياه مقطره فى التركيبات
وحتى لا اطيل فى الشرح لأنه موضوع موسوعى - فهى محاوله لمنع تأكسد مكونات التركيبه
أى محاوله لتوفير كل الظروف لنجاح التركيبه
مثلا المياه المقطره مطلوبه فى بعض التركيبات - ورغم انها مقطره فهى لا تصلح للشرب - لأن مياه الشرب تشترط نسب معينه من الاملاح - الا ان بعض التركيبات تشترط عدم وجود املاح - وبعض التركيبات تكتفى بالمعالجه ... وهكذا
وفى كل مصنع منظفات وتجميل 
water evaporator
softener and treatment
للحصول على متطلبات العمل من المياه المناسبه
لم تبلغنا عن البلد وحجم عملك حتى تكون الاجابه مناسبه
عموما اذاكانت صناعات منزليه وسرعة دورانها سريعه - مياه الشرب تكفى مغ غض البصر عن بعض الامور .*


----------



## zizoamr36 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

كيفية تحويل المياه الي مياه مقطرة استاذي المحترم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*عن طريق تسخين المياه وتحوبلها الى بخار - ثم يتم تبريد البخار بتمريره داخل مبادل حرارى مثل ردياتير السياره وتسليط الهواء عليه او المياه فى حاله توفرها - فيتحول البخار الى مياه مكثفه ( مقطره ) وتتبقى الاملاح الذائبه فى قاع الغلايه - نتخلص منها اول باول
هناك احهزه تباع لهذا الغرض* *water evaporator*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*عن طريق تسخين المياه وتحوبلها الى بخار - ثم يتم تبريد البخار بتمريره داخل مبادل حرارى مثل ردياتير السياره وتسليط الهواء عليه او المياه فى حاله توفرها - فيتحول البخار الى مياه مكثفه ( مقطره ) وتتبقى الاملاح الذائبه فى قاع الغلايه - نتخلص منها اول باول
هناك اجهزه تباع لهذا الغرض اسمها* *water evaporator
اذا كنت قريب من محطة توليد كهرباء - فالمياه المقطره تباع بالطن وهى رخيصه .*


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اذنك استاذ محمود كنت عاوز اعرف طريقة لعمل زهرة سائلة للغسالات العادية والاوتوماتيك واتمنى انك تفيدنى فى ذلك للاهمية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*على هذا الرابط فى المنتدى توجد تركيبه لزميل - هل جربتها
جربها وسجل رايك لتكتمل الفائده ... فى كميه قليله كتجربه ....فى الانتظار
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t230290.html


----------



## ehabmoham (17 ديسمبر 2014)

أستاذ محمود
أريد ان أعرف ما هو البروبانول1 وكحول الايزوبروبانول وإستخداماتهم.... شكرا جزيلا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*
عباره عن كحولات صناعيه - ارخص من الايثانول - طبعا الايثانول منتج طبيعى - 
1- بروبانول و ايزو بروبانول - الفروق - فيما يخصنا كمستخدمين - درجات الغليان والتجمد
الاساس فى الاستخدام - مذيبات - فى تركيبات اللواصق والمنظفات واحيانا المعطرات
ولكن هذا كلام عام - والعبره بالتركيبه
عند ذكر التركيبه - نفهم اكثر تحديدا سبب الاستخدام*


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ محمود جربت الطريقة بالفعل وعجبنى الشكل النهائى للمنتج وسوف اقوم بتجربته لأرى مدى نجاحه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 ديسمبر 2014)

زيوت الشعر وتلميع الشعر

وأحيانا يطلق عليه تزيين الشعر – بريانتين – سواء سائل او كريم او ايروسول – 

Oil sheen

عباره عن زيوت معدنيه وطبيعيه وسليكون – ويرش بعد انتهاء التسريحه- ليعطى غشاء لامع على الشعر- ولكن مشجعى المواد الطبيعيه يرون فى زيت جوز الهند وزيت جوجوبا وزيت الزيتون والخروع الكفايه والبديل- بل والاساس.

ميزة الزيوت المعدنيه المستخرجه من البترول انها لاتفسد – لاتتزنخ – كالزيوت الطبيعيه من 6 شهور الى عامين – وعيوب الزيوت المعدنيه انها لا تمتص عن طريق الجلد مثل الزيوت الطبيعيه .

وفى الاسواق كل المنتجات التى ترضى كل فريق – اى استخدامنا لأى اتجاه لا يجعلنا بالضروره نقبح الاتجاه الآخر .

طبعا استخدام الزيوت الطبيعيه فقط للشعر سيؤدى الى النتيحه المرجوه – وأغلب التركيبات تعتمد على فكرة الزيت الواحد لعلاج الشعر وتلميعه- من خلال تركيبه – ومن هنا كانت بساطة مكونات تركيبات زيوت الشعر الطبيعيه - ولكن طريقة استخدامه قد تحتاج بعض المجهود – تسخين فى حمام مائى – حتى يسهل فرده على الشعر – لذا سنجد بعض التركيبات تلتجئ الى التخفيف باضافة الزيوت المعدنيه الخفيفه او مواد اخرى الى الطبيعيه – لترقيق القوام .

اما التركيبات التى على شكل كريم عباره عن زيوت نصلدها بالشموع المناسبه – لتتحول الى كريم .

تركيبة ملمع للشعر – زيوت طبيعيه - حوالى 500 جم .

50 جرام زيت زيتون + 160 جم زيت سمسم + 290 جم كحول ( ابدأ بايثانول 40 % )
بالاضافه الى عطر مناسب .

هذه التركيبه تضمن لك توزيع جيد بالرش على الشعر أثناء ألأستعمال – وتطيل فترة التداول – لعدم الاكسده - جرب ولنستمع للنتائج المكتوبه.


----------



## Abo Nader (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلا ً ..... ممتازة و لكن ....... هل يمكن تحويلها لكريم شعر ... البعض يفضلها هكذا .... مغذي و ملمع في نفس الوقت


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 ديسمبر 2014)

كريمات الشعر لها تركيبات اخرى ... سنحاول كتابة بعضها وما بستجد....  من اهتمامات القراء ....بمشيئة الله .


----------



## 83moris (19 ديسمبر 2014)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس 
كنت عايز اعرف مم يتكون جل السونار؟
هل يصلح الكاربابول مع التراي فقط ام هناك اضافات اخري؟

شكراا مقدما


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 ديسمبر 2014)

جل السونار - جل عادى - جل بدون كحول - وله اشتراطات صحيه فى المكونات والتصنيع 
مثلا اذا كان شفاف - انتهت اول مشكله - لو اشترط اللون ( ازرق خفيف مثلا ) يكون من الالوان التى نصت عليها المواصفه - ويكتب ذلك بوضوح عند التوريد فى مواصفات الجل- والشرط الثانى ان تكون المياه ليست فقط مقطره - بل معقمه .
هذه هى الشروط العامه - ولا ادرى مدى التزام المصنع وتساهل المستلم - الى اى حد الآن
آخر ملحوظه - احبانا يطلب ان يكون مزلق - لسهولة الاستخدام - نضيف له اى ماده مزلقه آمنه صحيه - وأحياتا لا يطلب لسهولة مسحه من على الجلد .


----------



## 83moris (20 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا 
بس اية امثلة المواد المزلقة
هل تقصد مثلا ال dibutyl phthalate or glycols


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*
الجلسرين - طبى وآمن *


----------



## 83moris (20 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا
وياتري فية اقتراح من حضرتك بخصوص شكل التعبئة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*هذة المنتجات تباع جمله لمراكز ال ( سكان ) والوحدات الصحيه وعادة هم يحددون المواصفات - العبوات - المواصفات الفنيه - ... الخ حاول الاحتكاك بهم وسيمدوك بالكثير بما فى ذلك عبوات الشركات المنافسه وحتى أسعار التوريد .*


----------



## 83moris (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بشمهندس محمود
هل عند حضرتك فكرة عن تركيب الكولونيا؟


----------



## zizoamr36 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

معنى كدة اننا ممكن نستغني عن التراي ايثانول و نضيف الجلسرين؟ اما ماذا يا استاذنا العزيز الغالي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*
الجلسرين يمكن الاستغناء عنه - ولا يضاف الا فى حالة الطلب ان يكون الجل مزلق لتسهيل اداة المسح .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*بالنسبه للكولونيا - هل بغرض الاستخدام الشخصى - ام تركيبات المحترفين ؟ بعد وصول الرد سنجعله من اهتمامات القراء بمشيئة الله.*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 ديسمبر 2014)

Juice on the run

محلات واماكن وأكشاك الخدمات السريعه على الطرق – تقدم لنا العصائر النمطيه وأيضا الغريبة المذاق – 
وتشتهر البعض بمسميات العصائر وتركيباتها الجديده
ولكن خلف هذه الشهره حسابات وتركيبات مدروسه .. كتبنا تركيبه سابقه فى المنتدى بمواد حافظه - واستخدمنا مربع بيرسون وشرحناه - ولم يستوعبه الكثير - ولكن هذه المره - كلها طازجه وفوريه - لا حفظ ولا تعليب ولا بستره .
لنحاول ان نستكشف ونكتب بعض التركيبات ........ موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله


----------



## 83moris (22 ديسمبر 2014)

لا مش للاستخدام الشخصي 
فية موزع -لصالونات الحلاقة-عايز شوية شغل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 ديسمبر 2014)

Juice on the run

محلات واماكن وأكشاك الخدمات السريعه على الطرق – تقدم لنا العصائر النمطيه وأيضا الغريبة المذاق – 
وتشتهر البعض بمسميات العصائر وتركيباتها الجديده

ولكن خلف هذه الشهره حسابات وتركيبات مدروسه بمعنى – السعرات الحراريه – السعرات الحراريه من الدهون – اجمالى الدهون – الدهون المشبعه – الكولسترول – الصوديوم – الكربوهيدرات – الالياف الغذائيه – لن نخوض فى تفاصيلها ولكننا نعنى ان التركيبات مستوفاه الشروط الصحيه بالاضافه للمذاق المميز .
 لنحاول ان نستكشف ونكتب بعض التركيبات – وقبل ذلك سنتفق على المسميات 

شراب صناعى ( شربات ) عباره عن ماء ولون ونكهه وسكر ومواد حافظه
شراب فاكهه عباره عن 10% عصير فاكهه وماء وسكرومنكهات والوان ومواد مانعه الأكسده وحافظه
 نكتار – تعنى مركزات فواكه طبيعيه – تم التخلص مما تحتويه من 90% من المياه
عصير النكتار – عباره عن عصير فاكهه طبيعى من 30 الى 50 % نكتار وماء وسكر ومغلظات ومنكهات ومواد حافظه
العصير الطازج هو عصير فاكهه طازج وقليل من المياة لضبط القوام او بدون وقليل من السكر لضبط المذاق او بدون – وهو موضوعنا – العصير الطازج – ولكن ليس نمطى المذاق – بل ذو مذاق يشد العميل ويجعل من المكان الذى يقدمه – مكان مميز – و بالتالى هو خليط من العصائر درس بعنايه وقد يكون خليط من الخضروات او خليط من الفواكه والخضروات .

واخترنا ان يكون المشروع عصائر طازجه – حتى يكون فى متناول اصحاب الامكانيات البسيطه – ولا يحتاج عمليات حفظ وبستره ومواد مانعه للتسكير وتصفيه وتعبئه ... الى آخر العمليات الصناعيه المعروفه

عصير طازج يعتمد على المتوفر من فاكهة وخضروات الموسم والتحضير الفورى للمشروب .
وسنكتب ايضا ونجمع بين عصائر الفاكهه الطازجه والعصائر والشراب الجاهز – وبعد ان اتفقنا على المصطلحات والمسميات – سنجد التركيبات سهله ولا تحتاج تفسير .

وكما اتفقنا مع غرابة المذاق الذى يشد العميل – خلف هذة الخلطات – مدارس ومعاهد ..... لنختار ونبدأ.
ملحوظه أ خيره ..... سنستغنى عن العبارات الرنانه مثل – هل تعانى من الانتفاخ .... هل تعانى من عسر الهضم ... او الغثيان ... تفضل مشروب الصباح ... تفضل مشروب الاسترخاء - ونكتب التركيبات مباشرة مكتفيين بأن ا لقارئ يعرف اهمية الفواكه والخضروات .- ونترك هذه التعبيرات لمن يريد تسويقها كمشروع صغير له .

الوصفه الاولى
8 ثمرات جوافه مقشره ومنزوعة اللب + قليل من المياة وخلط بالخلاط وتصفيه
ضع على مخلوط الجوافه – شراب سكرى (سيرب ) + 4 ملاعق كبيره عصير ليمون وخلط واحفظه بالثلاجه
التقديم – ملعقه كبيره من الخليط السابق ومكعبات ثلج واكمل الكوب بعصير ليمون طازج

الوصفه 2 
نصف كوب عصير عنب ( 250 مل ) + 125 مل ( ربع كوب عصير توت + ربع لحم بطيخ خالى وخلط

الوصفه 3

وصفات كوكتيل العصائر مثلجه ويتم المزج او عصائر مع ثلج مجروش

40 مل عصير برتقال
30 مل عصير الجريب فروت
10 مل عصير تفاح

الوصفه 4 
1 جزء شراب الرمان
4 أجزاء عصير البرتقال
4 أجزاء عصير الأناناس


الوصفه 5 
عصير البرتقال ثلاثة ارباع كوب
نصف كوب عصير الأناناس
ربع كوب شراب الكيوي
4 حبات الفراولة
2 ملعقة كبيرة البطيخ
مزج ببطئ ثم اضف الثلج المجروش ومزج ثم الصب

الوصفه 6
نصف ثمرة اناناس + ثمرة كمثرى + من 10 الى 15 ورق نعناع طازج وخلط

الوصفه 7
1 كوب نكتار الفواكه
1 كوب نكتار الجوافة
2/3 كوب عصير البرتقال الطازج
1 كوب ثلج مجروش
فى مثل هذه الوصفه سنجد مكوناتها كالتالى ( كمثال )
80 كالورى
25 ملى جرام صوديوم
بدون دهون

الوصفه 8

1 كوب عصير البرتقال الطازج
1 كوب عصير الأناناس 
1 كوب نكتار الجوافة
2 ملاعق طعام من السكر
2 ملاعق طعام من عصير الليمون الطازج 
نموزج آخر أشمل فى المكونات ومع ذلك هذه هى مواصفاته الغذائيه – نذكرها لنطمئن القارئ انها تركيبات مدروسه وليست اجتهادات تذوق فقط .
السعرات الحرارية 213
الدهون 0.1 جرام
بروتين 0.6 جرام
الكربوهيدرات 23.8 جرام
الألياف 0.6 جرام
الكولسترول 0.0 ملى جرام
الحديد 0.3 ملى جرام
الصوديوم 1.6 ملى جرام
الكالسيوم 15 ملى جرام

الوصفه 9 
المكونات
عدد 1 جزره +عدد 1 تفاحه + عدد 1 ليمونه مقشره + ابهام زنجبيل وخلط

الوصفه 10
ضع كوب ماء + نصف كوب سكر و على النار لعمل الشراب ونتركه يبرد
فى الخلاط ضع 2كوب ماء +2 كوب حبات فراوله وخلط وتصفيه ثم خلط مع الخليط السابق – الشراب السكرى البارد + ثلاثة ارباع كوب عصير ليمون طازج .

المعاهد والدارسين يمدون قسم المواد الغذائيه بالكثير من الوصفات – كلها متوازنه – ويشيرون الى الاماكن التى استفادت بها وأصبحت تقدمها وأصبحت علامه لها – ولدينا الكثير – فهل تجرب وتضيفها الى اهتماماتك – فهى تصلح لمشاريع الخدمه السريعه – وايضا لمنازلنا العامره .


----------



## 83moris (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بشمهندس محمود
بقالك يومين غايب عننا
لعل المانع خير يارب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 ديسمبر 2014)

كلود .... كلودى
 
فى بعض الوصفات للعصائر نسمع عن اضافة ( كلودى ) للعصير او كلود 
هى صفه وليس اسم وتعنى غائم ويظهر ذلك بوضوح على سبيل المثال لا الحصر فى عصائر الجوافه والتفاح ومنتجات الالبان
فى النهايه هو مانع اكسده حتى لا يتغير لون العصير 
وخطورته – ان المصانع التى تفتقر لامكانيه نزع الهواء من العصير تلتجئ لهذا الاسلوب – الاكثار من هذه الاضافه – مانع الاكسده – حتى لا يتغير لون العصير – وانسحب ذلك على منتجات الالبان – ضاربين عرض الحائط بصحة وسلامة المستهلك – انصح بعدم استخدامه .

لذلك بدأنا بالتركيبات التى تعتمد على التجهيز الفورى والتى لا تحتاج الى حفظ بمعرفتنا .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 ديسمبر 2014)

كثرت الاسئله عن هذة الاصناف -اضافات العصائر - وللتوضيح اقول 
العصير - يراد ان يكون غائما كمحاكاه للطبيعى - عن طريق اضافات - ليصبح ... كلودى
والعصير الطبيعى - يفضل بعض الصناع الا يكون ... كلودى - ولذلك يلجأ البعض باضافات اخرى لتفتيح اللون
اى ان هناك اضافتين - وفى العموم لا ننصح بهما .


----------



## nadmondo (30 ديسمبر 2014)

لو سمحت ا/محمود سؤال مكرر وللاسف لم اجد الاجابة المؤكدة...هل السبيداج الذى يباع عند الموان للاستخدام فى صناعة معجون الحوائط هو كربونات كالسيوم ام كربونات رصاص؟؟؟؟؟
لانى اريد اضيفه على تربة لتخفيفها والزراعة بها منزليا.....لان البعض ممن اشار اليها.....فاذا كانت كربونات رصاص..فهى خطر جدا
.والف شكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ما يضاف للتربه - هو - هيدروكسيد كالسيوم - جير مطفئ - ويباع عند محلات مواد البناء كما قلت
فوائده للتربه - معادلة حموضة التربه - معالجة الملوحه - يفك تماسك التربه - ( يساعد على هشاشية التربه )- يضيف الكالسيوم للتربه
- ماسبق يوضح الفرق بين هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ( الجير المطفى ) - وبين سبيداج ( كربونات الرصاص )


----------



## 83moris (30 ديسمبر 2014)

بس اعتقد ان اللي عند الموان هو كربونات كالسيوم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 ديسمبر 2014)

كربونات الكالسيوم - عباره عن حجر جيرى مطحون
حرق الحجر الجيرى - فى قمائن - يعطى - جير حى - اوكسيد كالسيوم
عند اطفائه بالمياه - يعطى هيدروكسيد كالسيوم
كل الانواع الثلاثه متاحه بنفس المسميات عند محلات مواد البناء


----------



## nadmondo (31 ديسمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ما يضاف للتربه - هو - هيدروكسيد كالسيوم - جير مطفئ - ويباع عند محلات مواد البناء كما قلت
> فوائده للتربه - معادلة حموضة التربه - معالجة الملوحه - يفك تماسك التربه - ( يساعد على هشاشية التربه )- يضيف الكالسيوم للتربه
> - ماسبق يوضح الفرق بين هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ( الجير المطفى ) - وبين سبيداج ( كربونات الرصاص )



الف شكر ا/محمود....بالفعل انا اريده لهذه الاسباب واكثرهم بالنسبة لى هو فك تماسك التربة لانى اضيف عليها رمل لتخفيفها ولزيادة كميتها مما يسبب تماسكها الشديد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 يناير 2015)

تركيبات من مواد طبيعيه

ازالة قشب الشفايف ( جلد الشفايف الخشن )
ترطيب الشفايف - زيوت وكريمات و اقلام
تركيبات بارفان بامكانيات منزليه - تركيبات فواحات للمنازل واماكن العمل - كولونيا رجالى
المواضيع كثيره وتحتاج ترتيب مع ما يطرأ من ... اهتمامات القراء.. وكلها تركيبات صناعات منزليه تصلح للهواه ويمكن استثمارها
موضوعات مقالاتنا القادمه بمشيئة الله .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 يناير 2015)

تركيبه ازالة قشب الشفاه ( جلد الشفاه الخشن )
​15 جرام زيت جوز الهند ( ملعقة طعام )
مسحوق ملح بحر - كميه مناسبه - وخلط 
طريقة الاستعمال : ضع الخليط على الشفاة وادعك بالاصبع بلطف لمدة دقيقه - ثم ادهن بتركيبة زيوت ترطيب الشفاه

تركيبة زيوت ترطيب الشفاه

15 جرام زيت جوز هند ( ملعقة طعام ) 
15 جرام زيت زيتون ( ملعقه كبيره )
عسل نحل ( ثلاثةارباع ملعقه صغيره )
وخلط - ويتم الدهان على الشفاه​


----------



## meddgt (5 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخ محمود انا عملت على تركيبة لصنع منظف لمحركات السيارات من الخارج من الزيوت و الشحوم . و لكن عند تجربتها لم تكن فعالة 100/100 . و التركيبة كالتالي 1000ل
ماء 630 
مادة حافظة 0.9
Réàsolv 633 (1990) 20 
dawnol pm (MPG) 30 
تكسابون 05
الاديتا 05
الصودا الكاوية NaOH ذو تركيز 50% اضفت 300 لتر 
كحول اثانول 10
من فضلك اخي ان كان هناك تركيبة فعالة فارجو ان تفيدني بها و شكرا .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 يناير 2015)

التركيبة التى لدى

Soybean oil, methyl ester % 60 

Butoxyethanol 20%

nonionic surfactant باقى التركيبه

وهى مكلفه وتعتمدها الشركات التى تهتم بالمواصفات - بل وتكون شرطا فى طلب التصنيع - 
لذا اقترح ان يظل طلبك فى المنتدى ولنرى تجارب الآخرين الاقتصاديه.


----------



## meddgt (5 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخ محمود من فظلك عندي استفسار .عملت تركيبة شامبو سيارات ذات PH قاعدي و لكن دائما المنتوج النهائي معكر ياترى ماالمشكلة.و اليك التركيبة 
ماء عادي 
اديتا 
cod
ثلاثي اتانول امين 
NAOH سائلة تركيز 50%
و اشكرك على افادتنا دائما


----------



## meddgt (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 يناير 2015)

اكتب الطريقه بالمقادير والخطوات بالتفاصيل كما لو كنت حاضرا معك
ان كان هناك حرج لاسرار تخص التركيبه - راسلنى على الخاص او الميل
هناك تركيبه - شامبولبودى السياره الخارجى - كتبتها منذ فتره فى المنتدى كالتالى

*رد: كيف تصنع شامبو غسيل السيارات؟*

كثرت الاتصالات واغلبها يطلب تركيبه لغسيل بودى السياره من الخارج وتكون سهلة الصنع - بدون تعقيدات ومصطلحات كيمائيه على قدر الامكان- وبدون الحاجه لمعرفة المدارس والاتجاهات هكذا تقول الرسائل وايضا ليست بعض الصابون والماء- لتغنينا عن الذهاب المتكرر لمحطات الخدمه لعدم توفر عامل الوقت ويكون الغسيل يدوى. اى اضافة القليل من الشامبو الى كميه مياه وتحريك الخليط باليد وبشده للتجانس وعمل رغاوى ثم الغسيل بفرشاه ناعمه بالدعك ثم الشطف - اعنى طريقه يدويه تقليديه غير مقلقه ولا ينقصها الا بند واحد - ضمان ضبط ph عند 6,5
ان لم تستطع تحقيق هذا الشرط الهام - لاداعى لاستخدام التركيبه على الاطلاق. الكميه لتر شامبو غسيل يدوى لبودى السياره.
600 مل مياه+140 جم تكسابون 70% ثم خلط للتجانس+220جم صابون 60% فى كل اضافه خاط جيدا للتجانس ثم بعد اضافة الصابون اضبط بى اتش بمحلول صودا كاويه الى6,5 ثم اضف 20 جم sxs وخلط و10 جم اديتا وخلط و10 جم ايثانول وخلط.
ستجد المنتج بعد ساعتين صاف رائق - وغير ذلك يدل على خطأ وقع - واذا كان ال بى اتش - اقل او اكثر مما ذكرناه ولم تستطع ضبطه - حذار من استخدامه حتى لا يضر بدن السياره.هذا ابسط مايمكن قوله للهواه والمبتدئين - فى انتظار النتائج.​​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 يناير 2015)

مدخل ... لتركيبات العطور .....

لنتفق على المسميات قبل ان نخوض فى تركيبات العطور
عطر Perfume (Parfum) – زيوته العطرية 22%
ماء عطرى Eau de Parfum – زيوته العطريه – 15 %- 22 %
ماء تواليت Eau de Toilette – زيوته العطريه – 8 % - 15 %
ماء كولونيا Eau de Cologne – زيوته العطريه – 4 %
ماء فريش - Eau Fraiche – زيوته العطريه – 1% - 3 %

تركيبات العطور اما

1- زيت عطرى essential oils + زيت حامل – تركيبه بدون كحول
2- زيت عطرى + كحول – تركيبه عطريه بالكحول

تركيبات العطور تتكون من ثلاثة مجموعات رئيسيه
مجموعة عطور تتبخر بسرعه وتعطيك الانطباع الاول للعطر وتدوم حتى 30 ثانيه
مجموعة عطور - وسط – يستمر تأثيرها 30 دقيقه 
مجموعة عطور – رئيسيه ( القاعده ) – ويستمر تأثيرها ساعات - حسب التركيبه

كل ما ذكرته معلومات عامه بغرض الالمام وليس الدراسه – ولكنها مقدمه ضروريه قبل البدئ فى كتابة التركيبات


----------



## meddgt (7 يناير 2015)

من فظلك يا استاذ ماهي sxe لم يصادفني هذا الاسم من قبل او ربما عندنا اسم اخر لهذه المادة.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يناير 2015)

Sodium Xylene Sulfonate

صوديوم زيليين سلفونيت


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يناير 2015)

تركيبات عطور

تركيبات العطور مرتبطه بالشخصيه – لذا لنجرب تركيبة العطر فى كميه قليله ونجرب – قبل البدء فى انتاج الكميه

خطوه عمليه

على سبيل المثال
فى زجاجه خلط التالى 2 قطره زيت زنجبيل + 3 قطره زيت ليمون + 5 قطره زيت زهر برتقال 
يتم الخلط والانتظار حتى 48 ساعه

فى زجاجه اخرى ضع 4 قطرات زيت جوجوبا + قطره من الخليط السابق وخلط 
اذا اعجبتك الرائحه – سجلها وتبدأ عملية انتاج الكميه .... وهكذا – وان لم تلقى هوى – اكتب ملاحظاتك وابدأ فى تركيبه اخرى .

تركيبه عمليه
 تركيبة منظف ومعطر للحمامات –
هذا المنظف لكل المكونات – حوض وبانيو وتواليت ... الخ
للمحافظه على النظافه اليوميه – اما مشاكل الصدأ العنيده – فلها تركيبات اخرى .
Bathroom Spry Cleaning 

40 قطره زيت ليمون + 20 قطره زيت قرفه + 30 قطرزيت شجرة الشاى + 30 قطره زيت نعناع فلفلى +200 مل ايثانول 
يرج جيدا ويوضع فى زجاجة بالتريجر – ويرش على المكونات ويمسح .

جدول تحويلات – سنستخدمه كثيرا فى التركيبات

*Essential Oils Measurement Equivalents*
*مل......... ملعقةطعام...... قطرة*
drops100 = 1 tsp = 5ml 
drops200 = 2 tsp = 10ml 
drops300 = 3 tsp = 15ml 
drops400 = 4 tsp = 20ml 
drops500 = 5 tsp = 25ml 
drops 600 = 6 tsp = 30ml 

الكثير من التركيبات العمليه متاح - كتابتها من عدمه مرتبظ باهتمامات القراء .


----------



## zizoamr36 (7 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك انك لمبدع ايها الكريم بعلمك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2015)

مقتطفات عن العطور


تعريفات ضروريه - ستقابلنا فى كل موضوعات العطور - لذا لزم التنويه

EO=Essential Oil

مستخلصات عطريه من البتلات و اللحاء والجذور – على شكل زيوت وهى ليست كذلك – تتبخر ولا تترك اثر زيتى – يستخدم للتعطير وللفوائد العلاجيه - لا تسنخدم بمفردها - بل من خلال زيت حامل او تركيبه.

AC+ Aromachemical

له رائحه عطريه – مكونات كيميائيه – ولا يصلح للتركيبات العلاجيه

Perfume

العطر فى شكله التهائى للمستخدم – قد يكون 
carrier oil+ Essential Oil
او
Aromachemical
او
Aromachemical +Essential Oil


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2015)

تركيبه عمليه اخرى


تركيبة كولونيا رجالى

100 مل ايثانول + 100 مل مياه مقطره وبعد الخلط ضع واخلط التالى بالترتيب

20 قطره زيت لافندر
40 قطره زيت كسبره
44 قطره زيت خشب صندل
26 قطره زيت خشب الارز
10 قطره زيت اللبان

سنستخدم كل الزيوت العطريه
Essential oils

جرب وسجل رأيك واذا كانت الكميه كبيره على التجربه - التركيبه تصلح للتنصيف


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يناير 2015)

مقتطفات حول...... اهتمامات القراء ...... المبيدات الحشريه

مبيد حشرى بدون كيروسين
اذا كان الكيروسين بدون رائحه – يصعب الحصول عليه – لغلاء سعره – مع اننى لا ارى ذلك – فلنتجه للمبيدات 
*water-based*
*على سبيل المثال **–** دلتا مثرين اكوا*
*فقد استبدل الكيروسين بالماء – والتفاصيل – راجعوا الشركات المنتجه*


----------



## meddgt (10 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم يا استاذ و بارك الله فيك .
Cod هو الكمبرلان 
لقد راسلتك على الامايل و سارسل لك طريقة العمل بالتفصيل


----------



## elmasrigroup (10 يناير 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> شامبو للشعر - مكونات زيوت طبيعيه
> 
> 
> دائما يروج للمتنجات الطبيعيه التى تخص الشعر بالعبارات التاليه - للشعر التالف - يعيد الرطوبه - مكيف للشعر - يحفز جذور الشعر - ..... الخ
> ...




السلام عليكم أخى د- محمود
- هل يمكن الإستغناء عن هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم فى التركيبه الشامبو الطبيعى و إستبداله ب
lauryl glucoside 
betaine 
decyl glucoside 
و ما هى النسب لعمل لتر شامبو بقصد التجاره؟
و كيف يمكننى تحديد مدة الصلاحيه؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يناير 2015)

وعليكم السلام
التركيبات المذكوره اعلاه - عباره عن زيوت طبيعيه متصبنه ب هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم او هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم وصوديوم ونستطيع التحكم فى قيمة ال بى اتش
حسب التركيبه من 6 الى 7 مثلا
اما ال decyl glucoside - بتبسيط شديد تفاعل بين coconut oil و glucose - واضافة corn starch
اى انها ايضا مواد طبيعيه - لكن المنتج النهائى لا تستطيع استخدامه منفردا فى التجميل الا من خلال تركيبه لصعوبة التحكم فى قلويته 
ومع ذلك - سنكتب تركيبات الشامبو المتضمنه decyl glucoside وسيكون ذلك فى المقاله القادمه كاهتمامات القراء بمشيئة الله​


----------



## elmasrigroup (10 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا.
و فى إنتظار تركيبات الشامبو


----------



## elmasrigroup (10 يناير 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> صناعةصابون زيت الزيتون ( مغربى - قشتالى – مرسيليا – نابلسى ) اسماء متعدده لنفس المنتج.
> 
> المسميات كثيرة والاساس واحد – صابون زيت زيتون – سواء على البارد او على الساخن- وسنتكلم على كل الاحتمالات – سواء زيت زيتون صافى او خليط – سواء صابون سائل او معجون او صلب ولكن على حلقات.
> 
> ...



هل هذه التركيبه هى للصابون البلدى المغربى
savon noir black soap؟
و كيف يمكن تحضيره على البارد ؟
معلش أسألتى كتير . بس بجد قرأت موضوعات كتيره على المواقع المختلفه ملاقتش زى الموضوعات و التركيبات اللى إنت منزلها بسلاسه و شرح و تفصيل . بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يناير 2015)

زيت زيتون يتم تصبينه - مع اضافات للتجميل والمساج للجلد او بدون - اى التركيبات متعدده - لكن الكل يجمعها زيت الزيتون المتصبن - حتى فى استخدامه - لانستخدمه كالصابون العادى - بل- على سبيل المثال - ندعك به الايدى لعدة دقائق - ثم نشطف بالماء.... الى اخر الطرق المعروفه.
لنا عوده لتركيبات اخرى حول هذا الموضوع بمشيئة الله


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

ربنا يبارك ليك م /محمودفتحى حماد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يناير 2015)

تركيبة شامبو للمحترفين - سنستخدم مواد مصنعه - تطيل عمر التداول - موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله وما يستجد من .... 
اهتمامات القراء....


----------



## asc.egy (13 يناير 2015)

استاذنا العزيز محمود 

احييك على اصرارك وصبرك على تقديم بعض مقتطفات من علمك ( مع ملاحظة ان عوامل التشجيع من الاخوة الاعضاء ضعيفة جدا وانا منهم )


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 يناير 2015)

*تركيبة شامبو للجسم والشعر 1 كجم تقريبا
*
*تركيبة محترفين – اخترنا ابسط تركيبه لتصلح للجميع ببعض الجهد .*
*سنتعرف على مواد التركيبه – سنبتعد عن استخدام الزيوت النباتيه المباشره وسنتعامل مع مصنعاتها*


*Coco-Glucoside ** المنظف الرئيسى **- *

*EcoSense 919 Surfactant *

*منظف انيونى – صديق للبيئه – تفاعل زيت جوز الهند وسكر واضافات اخرى – قلوى –*
- *يستخدم فى الشامبو للجسم والشعر- *
- *سائل كثيف بى اتش13 *
- 
*باقى المكونات نعرفها من قبل.*


*وسنخار المنظف الثانى كوكوميد بروبيل بيتان *


*Cocamidopropyl Betaine *

 

*Sodium Benzoate ** قاتل للمكروبات *


 

*Phenoxyethanol **ماده حافظه*


*Xanthan Gum ** ماده مغلظه*
*بخلاف المياه المقطره والعطر واللون*
*لنبدأ*
*انشر 10 جرام*

*Xanthan Gum *

*فى المياه**- 800 مل- ** وقلب حتى التجانس واضف المواد المنظفه – 150 جم كوكوكلوجوسيد + 40 جم كوكميد بروبيل بيتان - وقلب حتى التجانس ثم المواد الحافظه والقاتله للبكتريا- 5.5 جم بنزوات صوديوم + 5 جم فينوكسى ايثانول - وقلب جيدا واللون والعطر- حسب اختيارك - مع التقليب وتأكد ان بى اتش **5.5- **والضبط ان لزم الامر باستخدام ستريك اسيد**- ان لم تصل الى هذه القيمه – لا تستخدمه* *.*
*كل التقليب على البارد وفى درجة حرارة الغرفه**.*


----------



## elmasrigroup (15 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا أخى م/ محمود و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
عندى بعض الإستفسارات 
هل يمكن إضافة زيت حبة البركه أو زيت الأرجان مثلا للتركيبه السابقه؟
بى اتش لازم يكون ٥,٥ بالظبط ؟
ما هى فترة مدة الصلاحيه للمنتج الموصى بها ؟


----------



## meddgt (15 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم كيفك ا اخي .اتمنى ان تكون و جميع اصدقاء المنتىدى بخير
هل هناك تركيبة لشانبو السيارات 
و ثانيا ما سر الرائحة المميزة الموجودة بزيت الفرامل.و شكرا يا استاذ على المساعدة.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يناير 2015)

هل يمكن إضافة زيت حبة البركه أو زيت الأرجان مثلا للتركيبه السابقه؟
بى اتش لازم يكون 5,5 بالظبط ؟
ما هى فترة مدة الصلاحيه للمنتج الموصى بها ؟​

صلاحية الشامبو بشكل عام 30 شهر من بدايةالانتاج و12 شهر من فتح العبوه لاستخدامها - وهناك حسابات لمدة الصلاحيه - ومدة صلاحيه بعد الفتح - لمواد التجميل - قد تأتى فرصه للكتابه عنها
بى اتش من 5.5 : 6
اضافة الزيت الى الشامبو قبل الاستخدام من قبل المستخدم مباشرة - امر شائع - ولكن تركيبة الشامبو المذكوره - تركيبه عاديه بدون مكيفات - والتركيبات بالمكيف - سواء زيوت او مواد مصنعه - لها ترتيبات وتركيبات اخرى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يناير 2015)

هل هناك تركيبة لشامبو السيارات 
و ثانيا ما سر الرائحة المميزة الموجودة بزيت الفرامل.
​المشاركه رقم 308 - تركيبة شامبو سيارات​قد تكون رائحة الجلايكول
​


----------



## meddgt (15 يناير 2015)

شكرا اخي والله ما بعرف كيف اشكرك


----------



## meddgt (15 يناير 2015)

يا استاذ ان الجلايكول​ يستعمل للعناية بالبشرة . فما دخله في تركيبة زيت الفرامل للسيارات .فلو عندك تركيبة لهاذ الزيت


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يناير 2015)

Triethylene Glycol Monomethyl Ether - هذا ما اعنيه
اما التركيبات -خارج امكانيات الصناعات الصغيره


----------



## meddgt (16 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك انا لا اريد ان ان اصنع هذا الزيت و لكن ابحث عن الرائحة المميزة فيه ما سرها فهل رائحة Triethylene Glycol Monomethyl Ether تشبه الرائحة المميزة لزيت الفرامل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 يناير 2015)

زيوت الفرامل - ثلاثة اتجاهات
اساس معدنى
- اساس سليكون 
اساس جلايكول ايثر وبورات استر
وفى كل التركيبات لاتوضع روائح تميز كل نوع - بل هى رائحة اجمالى التركيبه - والانواع الحديثه يغلب عليها رائحه جلايكول ايثر


----------



## nasef ashour (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وجزا الله خيرا المهندس محمود حماد على الموضوع الرائع ولى سؤال عن العصائر الفريش كم مدة الصلاحية وفين المعاهد اللى بتدى التركيبات دى وسعرها كام


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 يناير 2015)

- *ردا على مدة صلاحية التخزين للعصائر*
- *كلها طازجه وفوريه - لا حفظ ولا تعليب ولا بستره*
- *يتم تحضيرها بالطلب وبشكل فورى – وتكتب الوصفه بوقت التحضير وطريقة التقديم – ولكننا اختصرنا ذلك للتبسيط واعتمدنا على مهارة صاحب المشروع*

*واخترنا ان يكون المشروع عصائر طازجه – حتى يكون فى متناول اصحاب الامكانيات البسيطه – ولا يحتاج عمليات **حفظ وبستره ومواد مانعه للتسكير وتصفيه وتعبئه*
*اذا كنت من مصر – اسأل فى وزارة الزراعه – عن **ما يماثل **مركز بحوث للتغذيه*
*سنحاول نشر المزيد من الوصفات – اذا كان هذا يفيد .*


----------



## elmasrigroup (19 يناير 2015)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك م. محمود. و لا تحرمنا من باقى تركيبات الشامبوهات بالزيوت و الصابون المغربى الطبيعى .


----------



## neji (20 يناير 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *تركيبات مزيلات الشعر
> *
> سنحوم بسرعه حول هذا الموضوع كمقدمه .
> تعدد الوصفات يعنى بالدرجه الاولى انه ليس كل وصفه تلقى هوى لدى جموع المستخدمين . مثلا
> ...




اخي محمود هل يمكن استعمال شمع الاضاءة كشمع البرافين لاني جرب تحضير الخلطة و كانت النتيجة مقبولة و لكن عند تطبيق المزيل لم يكن يلتصق بالشغر حين يجف بالشكل الذي يسمح بازالة كل الشعر<br><br>


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يناير 2015)

جرب تقليل الفازلين الى 25 جرام بدلا من 50 - وعند الاستخدام وبعدصهر التركيبه وفرشها بالفرشاه على الجلد وبعد التبريد - النزع يكون سريع - ولا تجفل من ذلك حتى يؤتى بنتيجه


----------



## neji (21 يناير 2015)

شكرا لك ساحاول


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 يناير 2015)

عوده الى الطبيعه ..... تركيبات تجميل .... وتركيبات منظفات ..*.منزليه*... بسيطه وسهله ومتاحه .
هذا هو موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله وما يطرأ من .....  اهتمامات القراء


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 يناير 2015)

*المنظفات الطبيعيه
*
*المنظفات اما*
*1- **كيميائيه – سريعة التأثير – تحتاج جهد اقل – وحرص شديد - لكن تأثير الكيماويات على الانسان والبيئه معروف*
*2- **خضراء – وهى محاولة لكبح جماح المنظفات الكيميائيه*
*3- **طبيعيه – ولها مريدين – ويتزايدون – وكل مكوناتها طبيعيه – وتأخذ بعض الوقت وبعض الجهد*
*وشعارها – نحو مطبخ آمن .... ومنزل آمن...*

*تركيبة اليوم منظف باث روم طبيعى*

*وسنتعرف من خلال السرد على مدلول المكونات الطبيعيه*
*Acetic acid*
*حمض خليك – متوفر فى مطبخنا على شكل خل منزلى تركيز من 3% الى 5%*

[h=1]Washing soda - - sodium carbonate[/h][h=1]كربونات صوديوم اوصودا الغسيل –لقلوية التركيبه[/h][h=1][/h][h=1]صابون زيت زيتون سائل[/h][h=1] [/h][h=1]E-O essential oil[/h][h=1]زيوت مستخرجات نباتيه (اسانس ) – كمطهرات [/h][h=1][/h][h=1]Baking soda - _bicarbonate of soda_[/h]*بيكربونات الصودا – صودا الخبيز*

*لنبدأ*
*اخلط معا خلط جيد التالى*
*250 مل صابون زيت زيتون سائل +*
*90 جرام (كوب ) مسحوق بيكربونات الصودا +*
*250 جرام ( كوب ) كربونات صوديوم *
*وبعد الخلط اضف زيوت ( للتطهير ) شجرة الشاى 50 نقطه و20 نقطه زيت نعناع فلفلى*
*ويستمر الخلط ونضيف 60 جم ( 60 مل أو 4 ملاعق طعام ) خل ابيض تركيز منزلى
*
*طريقة الاستخدام – القليل على اسفنجه مبلله ودعك المكونات – حوض ... بانيو ... .... اوما شابه*
* جرب واستمتع بشعار ... **نحو مطبخ آمن .... ومنزل آمن...*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يناير 2015)

*
مقتطفات*

*جدول تحويلات للوصفات
*
كوب cup 1 =16 tablespoons = 48 teaspoons = 240 ml
ثلاث ارباع كوب cup 3/4 =12 tablespoons = 36 teaspoons = 180 ml
ثلثى كوب cup 2/3= 11 tablespoons = 32 teaspoons = 160 ml
نصف كوب cup 1/2= 8 tablespoons = 24 teaspoons = 120 ml
ثلث كوب cup 1/3= 5 tablespoons = 16 teaspoons = 80 ml
ربع كوب cup 1/4= 4 tablespoons = 12 teaspoons = 60 ml
ملعقة طعام tablespoon = 15 ml 
ملعقة شاى teaspoon = 5 ml ​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يناير 2015)

[*=right]
[*=right]مقتطفات 
[*=right]

[*=right]جدول آخر - تحويلات للتركيبات
[*=right]
[*=left] oz. 1 = 30 ml
[*=left] oz. 1 = 6 teaspoon
[*=left] oz. 1 = 2 tablespoon
[*=left] oz. 1 = 1/8 cup
[*=left] oz. 1 = 456 drop



[*=left] ml 100 = 3.38 oz.
[*=left] ml 100 = 0.42 cup
[*=left] ml 100 = 7 tablespoon
[*=left] ml 100 = 20 teaspoon
[*=left] ml 1 = 15 drop



[*=left] cup 1 = 8 oz.
[*=left] cup 1 = 237 ml
[*=left] cup 1 = 16 tablespoon
[*=left] cup 1 = 48 teaspoon
[*=left] cup 1 = 3648 drop



[*=left] tablespoon 1 = ½ oz.
[*=left] tablespoon 1= 14.78 ml
[*=left] tablespoon 1= 1/16 cup
[*=left] tablespoon 1= 3 teaspoon
[*=left] tablespoon 1= 228 drop



[*=left] teaspoon 1= 1/6 oz.
[*=left] teaspoon 1= 4.93 ml
[*=left] teaspoon 1= 1/50 cup
[*=left] teaspoon 1= 1/3 tablespoon
[*=left] teaspoon 1= 76 drop



[*=left] drop 100 = 0.22 oz.
[*=left] drop 100 = 6.49 ml
[*=left] drop 100 = 0.027 cup
[*=left] drop 100 = 0.44 tablespoon
[*=left] drop 100 = 1.3 teaspoon


----------



## ehabmoham (31 يناير 2015)

استاذي الفاضل،،، اريد معلومات عن مادة اسمها irgasan Dp 300 واستخدامات هذه المادة؟؟ شكرًا جزيلا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 يناير 2015)

مضاد بكتيريا

يقول مصنعوه انه اكثر امانا
نستخدمه فى الكثير من تركيبات المنظفات والعنايه الشخصيه
كريمات الحلاقه – منظفات سائله – منتجات العناية الشخصيه 
نلتزم بنسبته فى التركيبه الموثقه
طبعا هناك بدائل طبيعيه ولكن من خلال تركيبه


----------



## ehabmoham (31 يناير 2015)

هل هو من الكحوليات كالايثانول والايزوبروبانول ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 يناير 2015)

الايثانول - حسب التركيبه - يقوم ببعض التطهير - وليس مضاد بكتريا - فمضاد البكتريا يتم تسجيل انواع الجراثيم التى ينجح فى ابادتها والتى لا ينجح معها.. وشروط الوسط المستخدم الى آخر ما يكتب عن مضادات الجراثيم
اذكر التركيبه - فعمومية السؤال - قد لا تؤتى باجابه تفى مقصدك


----------



## ehabmoham (31 يناير 2015)

المشكل والله يااستاذ محمود،، سالت كتير جدا في البلد اللي أعيش فيه عن مادة الأيزوبروبانول وعلمت انها غير موجودة حتى اخبرني صاحب شركة عن ان مادة irgasan Dp 300 تقوم مقام مادة الايزوبروبانول،، فقلت انك الوحيد الذي سيخبرني بعلمه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 يناير 2015)

اذكر التركيبه المحتويه ايزوبروبانول - قد نجد لك بديل من عدمه او نفكر فى حل آخر- وان كان هناك حرج يخص التركيبه - راسلنى على الخاص او الميل


----------



## ehabmoham (31 يناير 2015)

وجدت طريقة في القسم عجبتني لتصنيع الديتول فأردت تنفيذها فكانت المشكلة في مادة الايزوبروبانول التي لم اجدها في الجزائر فهل عندك بديل لها استاذي؟
الخلطة لعمل 100لتر ديتول طبي 
المكونات 
1 - 12 لتر كحول ايزو بروبانول
2 -9 لتر باين او زيت صنوبر 
3 -6.5 كيلو زيت خروع نقي
4 - 950 جرام صودا كاوية تركيز 98%
5 -750ملم اوليك اسيد
6 - ماء لتكملة الخلطة لي 100لتر وحبذا لو ما مقطر
7 - 4.800 كيلو من المادة الفعالة وهي الكلوروكسيلينول او ال pcmx 
8 - مقدار بسيط من لون الكاراميل​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 يناير 2015)

ردى كالتالى
1- يراسلنى البعض من الجزائر وأيزوبروبانول ليست مشكله مثاره معهم - ابحث بطريقه اخرى
2-الايزوبروبانول هنا فى التركيبه لتحسين الثبات اثناء التخزين
3- توجد تركيبات عديده لايوجد بها ايزوبروبانول
4- مجال المطهرات واسع جدا وغنى بالاتجاهات الكثيره - وقد ياتى وقت لافراد مقاله عنه - فلا تبتئس لاخفاقك فى الحصول على ماده وابحث من جديد - وان تأكد عدم وجودها - فليست هذه التركيبه نهاية المطاف


----------



## ehabmoham (31 يناير 2015)

شكرًا جزيلا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 فبراير 2015)

هل من الممكن
تصنيع صابون الزينه الشفاف بالمنزل

ولماذا نريده شفاف 

لن يكون اكثر رغوة من غيره – ولن يكون ارخص – بل اغلى – ولن تكون صناعته اسهل – بل يحتاج تركيبات تخصه – وتصنيعه يتطلب الكثير من الخطوات 

بعد التصبن واضافة محلول اكساب الشفافيه – يحتاج التقليب مع ضبط الحراره عند 75 درجه مئويه حتى لا يتحول محلول الشفافيه الى اللون البنى 

بعد الصب فى القوالب نحتاج الى فتره طويله لنضمن خلو المنتج من محلول اكساب اشفافيه – حتى محلول اكساب الشفافيه يصعب توفير بعض مكوناته منزليا – وحتى لو اتبعنا اساليب اخرى- سنحصل على نتائج متواضعه
صابون الزينه المتواجد بالاسواق – يشد الانتباه – لنعومته – وصقله – وشفافيته
وكلها نتاج امكانيات مصانع

وكل الطرق المنزليه لن تحقق ذلك وسنحصل على نتائج متواضعه – لا تتناسب مع الجهد المبذول فى تصنيعه
الأفضل ان نبحث عن صناعات تتناسب مع امكانياتنا المنزليه – وليس كل مانتمناه – يدخل فى دائرة الممكن


----------



## سرطة (4 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لك سيدي الفاضل على ردودك الطيبة واواد سؤالك عن لكثير من الاشياء

1- انا قرات في هذا المنتدى عن كيفية تصنيع الصابون الجلسرين ولكن لم اجربها انا من نابلس وطريقة الصابون النابلسي تبدو سهلة علي واود تعلم الاكثر ولذلك اود سؤالك عن صابون الجلسرين

2- بالنسبة لنا نصنع الصابون العجينة السوداء او ما تسمي الصابون المغربي بالبوتاسا وزيت الزيتون البلدي ونضيف عجينة الزيتون الاسود بالنسبة للصابون الكريمي اللي ذكرته هل قوامي كريمي ام يشبه قوام الصابون المغربي اي يشبه الفازلين 

3- واود سؤالك ايضا عن تركيبة طبيعية او طبية للسواد الشديد في منطقة الرقبة علما باني جربت الكثير ولم ينفع معي شيئ حتى كريم الالدوكين ارجوك لمساعدة بهذا الموضوع لي وللكثيرين الذين يسالونني 
وشكر ا كثيرا لك
ارجو استاز محمود الرد علي في موضوع الصابون وخلطة التبيض 

وايضا سؤالي عن طريقة الصابون الكريمي وذلك ببرش الصابون المتصبن 
الخ هل اضافة الزبدة يقلل من رغوية الصابون 
شكرا استازي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 فبراير 2015)

تجربه منزليه صغيره

تصنيع صابون زينه شفاف ( صابون جلسرين )

من المعلوم ان شفافية الصابون ترجع للتركيبه نفسها ونساعدها بمكونات ومحلول اكساب الشفافيه – اى ان تركيبة الصابون الشفاف مختلفه

سنيسر الامر على الهواه ونجعلها تجربه منزليه – باستخدام صابون مبشور جاهز ونحوله الى شفاف
ان نجحنا فى ذلك ووجدنا ان الجدوى الاقتصاديه مناسبه – سيشجعنا ذلك الى ان نصنعه بالكامل وليس عن طريق استخدام الصابون المبشور – وطبعا سنستخدم تراكيبه الخاصه بذلك وليس تراكيب الصابون الاعتياديه ....لنبدأ .

1 كجم صابون مبشور ( جاف – ان لم يكن متاح – ابشر صابون زينه ابيض وجففه )
275 مل كحول (95%) منزوع الرائحه
210 جم سكر مذابه فى اقل كمية ماء ليتحول الى شراب
165 جم جلسرين

ضع الصابون المبشور وامزجه بالكحول فى حمام مائى وقلب لتمام المزج وحتى يتحول الى عجين.
ضع المحلول السكرى والجلسرين فى المزيج وخلط مع استمرار التسخين- حتى تمام الصهر
فى كل الاحوال لا تجعل الحراره تزيد عن 75 درجه مئويه
صب الخليط وانزعه من القوالب فى اليوم التالى وقلبه بين الحين والحين لمدة ثلاثة اسابيع
تمام الشفافيه لن يتحقق قبل مضى هذه المده على الاقل – فلا تنزعج من النتائج فى اول يوم وانتظر 
قيم التجربه وادرسها – هل تستمر ام تتوقف- طبعا لن تكون شفافية لوح الزجاج.


----------



## zizoamr36 (5 فبراير 2015)

المحلول المسئول عن الشفافية هو محلول السكر ؟ لك شكري و تقديري استاذي الفاضل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 فبراير 2015)

نوعية الزيوت الداخله فى التركيبه - هى المتسببه فى الشفافيه
نساعدها بالكحول ونساعدها بالمحلول السكرى ونساعدها بالجلسرين - كل ذلك يساعد فى اكساب الشفافيه
فالشفافيه وعدم الشفافيه مرتبط بالتبلور وعدم التبلور .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 فبراير 2015)

ردا على اهتمامات القراء

1-
سنذكر بمشيئة الله - قريبا بعض وصفات الصابون الكريمى وبعض تركيبات واستخدامات الزيوت الطبيعيه فى معالجة الهالات الداكنه فى الجلد

2-
المستحلبات - ( استخدام غذائى ) آمنه ونستخدمها فى اطعمة الآدميين 

3-
الصابون الشفاف ليس اكثر تنظيفا من غيره - ولكن ملمسه ناعم ومصقول وشفاف


----------



## neji (8 فبراير 2015)

*تركيبات الواكس اما متصلده تحتاج تهيئتها بالتسخين قبل الاستخدام او تظل لدنهوتصلح للأستخدام بدون تهيئه*



محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *تركيبات مزيلات الشعر
> *
> سنحوم بسرعه حول هذا الموضوع كمقدمه .
> تعدد الوصفات يعنى بالدرجه الاولى انه ليس كل وصفه تلقى هوى لدى جموع المستخدمين . مثلا
> ...


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ارجو من الاخ فتحي تقديم تركيبة مزيل الشعر لدنة دون ان نحتاج الى تسخينها كل مرة
شكرا للجميع


----------



## سرطة (8 فبراير 2015)

مرحبا استاذ فتحي انا بعثت لك بطلب عن الصابون الشفاف وقلت ان الصابون النابلسي يبدو سهلا علي وانا اقصد انا متاح لدي لا ن عندنامزارع زيتون وفي كل موسم نطبخ الصابون النابلسي ويوجد بكثرة لكني احببت ان اتعلم من علمكم الكثير انواع صابون اخرى غير الصاوبون النابلس بغرض التجارة ولان الصابون النابلسي لا جدوى منه عندنا وكنت قد سمعت عن صابون الجلسرين وسالتك عنه لاني قرات طريقته في هذ1ا المنتدى ولم اجربها ولما قرات مشاركاتك الغنية وثقت بحضرتك ولذلك احب ان تطرح الطريقة انت والشكر الجزيل لك 
1- بالنسبة للصابون الكريمي جربته وكان لونه جميل وقموامه جميل لكن ملمسه دهني 
2- بالنسبة للصابون الشفاف تجربة منزلية هل تصلح بالصابون النابلسي والكحول يكون تركيزه 76% لاني سالت الصيدلي وقل انه لا ياتي التركيز 90%واعلى شيء76%
3-وارجو منك طريقة لتفتيح السواد في منطقة الرقبة او تركيبه طبيه من حضرتك 

ومشكور يا استاذ واتحملنا فساثقل بالاسئلة عليك لاني اتمنى تعلم على يدك الكثير لاني من هواه صناعة الصابون


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 فبراير 2015)

ردا على تركيبة واكس لدنه - لا تحتاج تسخين كل مره -( مع العلم ان التسخين يستغرق 3 ثوانى فى الميكرويف )

نحاول كتابة التركيبات التى يستطيع قارئ المنتدى تنفيذها
سواء بتوافر المكونات او طريقة التصنيع

فالصعوبه تأتى فى عدم تواقر المواد فى السوق القطاعى ( التجزئه )
وعموما هناك البدائل على شكل كريم او مساحيق


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 فبراير 2015)

بالنسبه للصابون الشفاف تجربه منزليه
عنوان التجربه - تحويل صابون التوليت ( الزينه ) الى شفاف -فلنحاول ان نلتزم بالتجربه كما هى حتى لا تكثر المتغيرات - وبعد النجاح - يبدأ التجريب والابتكارات - ولوانى لا اميل الى ذلك- 
اما الكحول 95-99 %- مصدره محلات بيع الكيماويات وليس الصيدليات
والمقاله القادمه بمشيئة الله - سنوجز بعض تركيبات البقع الداكنه


----------



## سرطة (10 فبراير 2015)

الشكرالكبير لك لك على تعاونك وردك السريع وانا ساعمل التجربة كما هي اي كما ذكرتها حضرتك 


ولول اسمحت لدي تجربة واود رايك فيها بالنسبة للصابون المغربي او ما يسمى عندنا بالعجينة السوداء يعملوها كالاتي 100 جرام ماء نقي +100 جرام بوتاساكا كاوية يذابا معا ثم تضاف بالتدريج لكيلو من زيت الزيتون وتخفق حتى تصبح كالحجينه ثم يضاف لها الاعشاب المرغوب باضافتها مثل البابونج المطحون او الحبة السوداء واحيانا عجينه الزيتون الاسود وهي الطريقة الاصلية 
ما تقييمك لهذا اواد منك التصحيح اذا احتاجت لذلك لاني احب ان عمل الشيء واتاجر فيه لكني احب ان يكون على اساس علمي ودقيق 
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سرطة (10 فبراير 2015)

ارجو منك سيدي الفاضل ذكر طريقة لصابون كريمي من الزيوت الطبيعية ويكون يرغي اي رغوة عالية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 فبراير 2015)

تفتيح الجلد

اذا كانت الهالات السمراء الموجوده بالجلد سببها النشاط الزائد لخلايا انتاج صبغة الجلد ( الميلانين )
فلا بد من العلاج اولا قبل استخدام التركيبات التى سنذكرها آنفا

والعلاج باختصار شديد يقوم على الحد من النشاط الزائد لغدد انتاج صباغ الجلد ( وهذا موضوع طبى بحت )

فالتركيبات فى هذه الصفحه – اما تجميل او تنظيف – وليست صيدلانيه
وسنعتمد اتجاه المواد الطبيعيه وليست تركيبات المحترفين لسهوله الحصول على مكوناتها وسهوله الخلط ونأمن تطبيقاتها.

الاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه واكسدتها لصبغه الجلد – عامل آخر – ولذلك تعتمد فكرة التركيبات الطبيعيه لنفتيح الجلد على مضادات الاكسده والفيتامينات – ففى تركيبات الكريمات والمساحيق نجد اوكسيد التتانيوم واكسيد الزنك وفى التركيبات الطبيعيه نجد الزيوت الغنيه يالفيتامينات 
essential oils
ورغم بساطة التركيبات المعتمده على الزيوت الطبيعيه – الا ان اختيارها مستندعلى الفكره المذكور عاليه

عادة نستخدم تركيبه واحده لمدة شهر – تصبح تركيبتنا المناسبه اذا اثمرت معنا – أونستبدلها بأخرى حتى نصل للتركيبه التى تناسبنا – ولا نسارع بالتبديل قبل شهر من الاستخدام لنتأكد من النتائج – الا اذا كان الجلد لديه حساسيه من بعض الزيوت – نتوقف ونبحث عن تركيبه اخرى.....لنبدأ

ضع فى راحة اليد 10 نقاط زيت جوجوبا+5 نقاط زيت بذر العنب + 5 نقاط زيت ليمون واخلطهم بالاصبع وادعك بلطف الهاله السوداء بالجلد واتركها 30 دقيقه - ثم امسح بمنديل ورقى مبلل بماء دافئ يستمر العلاج لمدة 30 يوم

تركيبة اخرى بنفس طريقة الاستخدام والملاحظات السابقه
زيت لوز حلو 10 نقاط + 5 نقاط زيت ليمون
التركيبات كثيره جدا والاتجاهات ايضا ولكن كلها تعتمد على اختيار ما هو غنى بقيتامينات
A,B,B3,C,E,
ملحوظه قبل الدهان - اشطف الجلد بالماء والصابون او الشامبو وجففه حتى تتقبل المسام - الدهان 
فى افضل وضع .
لنبدأ ونسجل النتائج ونسجل رأينا حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 فبراير 2015)

ردا على نسب الصابون المغربى
مكونات الصابون المغربى - فى الاساس زيت زيتون متصبن بالبوتاسا الكاويه - ويضاف اليه العديد من الاضافات - سواء مهروس الزيتون الاسود او البنتونيت (بنتونيت التجميل ) او خليط من الاعشاب - تختلف من تركيبه لتركيبه حسب الاستخدام - 
لكن المكون الاساسى - زيت زيتون متصبن - وهو ما يعنينا الآن - نسب الماء ونسب الزيوت ونسب البوتاسا الكاويه او الصودا الكاويه
لعمل 2 كجم صابون من زيت الزيتون
1500 جم زيت زيتون
480 جم مياه
200 جم صودا كاويه او 285 جم بوتاسا كاويه


----------



## asc.egy (13 فبراير 2015)

لك كل الشكر استاذ محمود على مجهودك 

لو تتكرم علينا فى موضوع المواد الحافظة الغذائية ( للمايونيز والعصائر والصلصات والكاتشبات ) علشان اكون دقيق 
ارجو ان تكون محاضرة حضرتك تشتمل على :
- النسب المضافة - الاعراض على المنتج فى حالة النقص او الزيادة للنسب - الاعراض على صحة الانسان - الاسماء التجارية لافضل المواد الحافظة


----------



## سرطة (13 فبراير 2015)

شكرا كثير الك لردك علي وان شا الله سالتزم بواحدة واوافيك النتيجه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 فبراير 2015)

المواد الحافظه

فى المواد الغذائيه

المواد المضافه للأغذيه سواء كمحسنات اومواد حافظه تساعد على سلامة الحفظ – وعدم التقيد بموسم الانتاج – واطالة عمر المواد الغذائيه – لاطالة فترة التداول – وبالتالى لا ضروره الآن عن التكلم عن المضار – طالما التزمنا بالكميه والتركيبه الموثقه – فلا مجال لخوف مبالغ فيه – يرمزلهذه الاضافات بحرف 
e
ويعنى هذا الحرف ان الاضافه مسموحه سواء النوع او الكميه وبجوارها رقم يوضح نوع الاضافه 



الأرقام من 100 إلى 199 ملونات
والأرقام من 200 إلى 299 مواد حافظة
ومن 300 إلى 399 لمضادات الأكسدة ومنظمات الحموضة
ومن 400 إلى 499 لرافعات القوام والمثبتات وعوامل الاستحلاب
ومن 500 إلى 599 لمنظمات الحموضة ومهمدات الانتفاخ
ومن 600 إلى 699 لمحسنات الطعم
ومن 900 إلى 999 مواد متفرقة
ومن 1000 إلى 1999 مواد كيماوية إضافية
· وفى العاده هناك ثلاثه اسباب لاختيار الماده الحافظه – نوع البكتريا وطريقة التصنيع ومكون التركيبه نفسها



موضوعنا – المواد الحافظه للمواد الغذائيه – واشهرها املاح حمض السوربيك – حمض دهنى فى الاساس – يصنع حاليا - نستخدمه على شكل محلول او مسحوق او حبيبات – باسم – سوربات البوتاسيوم ( وهناك كالسيوم وصوديوم ايضا ) يؤثر بطريقه فعاله على الخمائر والفطريات ويمنع التزنخ – ونقوى تأثيره ببنزوات الصوديوم او ملح الطعام – ونحاول ان نقلل من بى اتش للتركيبه – باضافة الخل – حتى يمتد تأثيره الى البكتيريا .
لنضرب مثلا
مايونيز



تركيبة مايونيز تجاريه ( اى ليست منزليه )
50 % زيت نباتى
3 % خل
3% اضفات غذائيه ( اختيارى )
5و0% مغلظات
2 % نشا
38 % مياه 
1و0 % صمغ
3و1 % ملح طعام
1و0 % بوتاسيوم سوربات ( هل فى الصناعات المنزليه نستطيع معايرة هذه النسبه )
2 % صفار بيض 
تركيبه اخرى
زيت صويا + مياه + صفار بيض + خل + شراب سكر + كلوريد صوديوم + منكهات + اديتا + مسطرده ( خردل )
كاتشب



 اما الكاتشب نستخدم فيه بنزوات الصوديوم 700 جزء فى المليون جزء – هل فى الصناعات المنزليه نستطيع معايرة هذه النسبه ) 
 تركيبة كاتشب تجاريه ( ليست منزليه )
طماطم + نشا + بصل مفروم + ثوم + توابل + قرفه + فلفل احمر + قرنفل + كلوريد صوديوم + سكر + خل + بنزوات صوديوم 700 جزء من مليون جزء
طبعا امكانيات المصانع والتركيبه الموثقه وحرفية التصنيع ومراقبة الجوده الصارمه – خلف مانراه من منتجات نهائيه سواء فى الشكل او المذاق – وثبات المواصفات من خلطه الى اخرى 
ملحوظه تخص المايونيز – هو فى حقيقة الامر نموزج عملى للمستحلب – وبدون امكانيات ومهاره فى التصنيع سنجد النتائج محبطه .
هنا نصل الى استنتاج هام – ماسبق يجعلنا لا نضع هذه المنتجات على قائمة اهتماماتنا – الا اذا كانت صناعات منزليه بدون مواد حافظه ( مايونيز فريش صلاحية اربعة ايام فى الثلاجه – عصائر فريش لنفس اليوم ... وهكذا
ومع ذلك – لقد اوضحنا من خلال تركيبتين – مايونيز وكاتشب – دور المواد الحافظه ومقدارها واغفلت خطوات التصنيع العديده – لصعوبة تبسيطها – الا اذا كان للزملاء رأى آخر -


----------



## سرطة (15 فبراير 2015)

منور استازنا اود التاكيد عليك بالنسبة لعمل شاور جل او صابون استحمام الجسم يكون من زيت الزيتون اي كيف اصنع صابون كريمي من زيت الزيتون ويكون يرغي

ممكن سؤال هل الستياريك اسيد نفسه حمض الزيت وحمض الشمع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 فبراير 2015)

stearic acid
ستياريك اسيد - ( وتكتب احيانا ستيريك اسيد ) - يترجم احيانا الى حمض الشمع - طبعا غبر ستريك اسيد(ملح ليمون citric acid)
اما حمض الزيت هو oleic acid اوليك اسيد
لى رأى فى موضوع الترجمه واللهجات المحليه - نحاول ارجاع المسميات الى اصلها الانجليزى نطقا واستعمالا فى حالة الخلاف
واذا استمر الاشكال نذكر التركيبه لمعرفة المقصود


----------



## سرطة (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا
عندنا بصنعو الصابون النابلسي وما بضيفو ملح وانا قرات في الملتقى انه يضاف الملح في صناعة الصابون شو فائدة اضافته
وما فائدة اضافة حمض الزيت والقلفونه في الصابون والستاريك اسيد
اعذرني استاز بس حابه اتعلم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 فبراير 2015)

صناعة الصابون الصلب (بار) تركيباتها متعدده وكثيره جدا وطريقة التصنيع - الطريقه البارده - الطريقه النصف ساخنه - الطريقه الساخنه -.. الى اخره
وهذا يعنى ان الاختلافات فى التركيبات وارده - بمعنى - ان المواد الخام الداخله فى كل تركيبه ليست متماثله .
اما اضافة القلفونيه - بغرض اضفاء اللون الذهبى على الصابون - زيادة الرغوه - زيادة القوه التنظيفيه - خفض التكلفه ... الى آخره
عموما - سنحاول -بمشيئة الله - افراد مقاله عن كل هذه الامور - اساسيات صناعة الصابون


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2015)

الثنر 
تركيبات مخففات ومرققات الدهان واللكر والورنيش



Water-Based Paints
الدهان ذو الاساس المائى – يتم تخفيفه بالماء

Oil-Based Paints
الدهان ذو ألأساس الزيتى يتم تخفيفه بالتالى
Turpentine or mineral spirits

*Lacquer اللكر *
*نيترو سليولوز وملدن وصبغه ومذيب طيار – واحيانا يطلق على الجملكه والكحول*
*الملدن يضاف لاعطاء اللكر صلابه – يستخدم بالرش*


 *Varnishالورنيش*
*رزن وزيت جفوف ومذيب وقليل من اللون او بدون – يستخدم بالفرشاه*

*ثلاثة مصطلحات تعرفنا عليها وعرفنا ما تعنيه وستكون مثار تركيبات الثنر موضوعنا*

*يدخل الكثير من المذيبات فى العديد من تركيبات ( المخففات – مرققات القوام ) – الثنر - فيما سوف نرى لاحقا*


[*=left]


*سنعتمد اسلوب التركيبات العمليه للتوضيح وهو بيت القصيد .*
*تركيبات الثنر اما للأستخدام العام او تركيبات لتنظيف أدوات الدهان سواء فرش او رولات او اجهزة رش *
*او لترقيق قوام الأ نواع المختلفه من الدهانات .*

*تركيبة ثنر استخدام عام
*
*يستخدم لدهانات الكيد – انامل – اساس زيتى – ورنيش – منظف للفرش وادوات الرش*
*المكونات بطئ التبخر*

MINERAL SPIRITS100 % 

*تركيبة ثنر استخدام عام
*
*يستخدم لدهانات الكيد – انامل – اساس زيتى – ورنيش – منظف للفرش وادوات الرش*
*المكونات سريع التبخر*

(Varnish Makers and Painter )VM&P NAPHTHA %100

synthetic enamels تركيبة ثنر لدهانات 
وايضا لاغراض النظافه
AROMATIC HYDROCARBON SOLVENT 60
TRIMETHYLBENZENE 36
XYLENE 2
CUMENE 2


*lacquers thinner تركيبة ثنر لكر *
*نتروسليولوز لكر – بطيئ التبخر – استخدام بالرش*
TOLUENE 60%
ISOBUTYL ACETATE 20%
ISOPROPYL ACETATE 20%
METHYL ISOAMYL KETONE <5%


*based solution vinyl coatingsثنر لدهان اساس فينيل *
*سريع التبخر – استخدام بالرش*

XYLENE 50 %
METHYL ISOBUTYL KETONE YES 50% 

*ثنر لدهانات الفينيل – الايبوكسى – يوريثان – سريع التبخر*
*vinyl coatings, epoxy coatings, urethane coatings*


METHYL ISOBUTYL KETONE % 100


*Lacquer Thinner نركيبة اخرى*
*Methanol 10.0 -30.0 %*

*Toluene - 5.0 : 60.0 %*
*Acetone -7.0 : 13.0 %*
*Methyl ethyl - 1.0 : 15.0 %*
*Ethanol, 2-Butoxy 1.0 -5.0 %*
*Acetic acid, Ethyl ester {Ethyl acetate} -0,5 : 15.0 %*
*solvent naphtha (petroleum)} 1.0 : 39.0 %*





*تركيبة اخرى ثنر دهانات انامل – **تبخر متوسط – اذابه قويه – استخدام رش – منظف لأدوات الرش*


AROMATIC HYDROCARBON SOLVENT 60
TRIMETHYLBENZENE 36
XYLENE 2
CUMENE 2

تركيبة اخرى – ثنر دهان فينيل
سريع التبخر – استخدام بالرش – ومنظف لأجهزة الرش

XYLENE 50
METHYL ISOBUTYL KETONE 50

*تركيبه اخرى ثنر لكرنيتروسليولوز*


ETHYLENE GLYCOL BUTYL 51
AROMATIC HYDROCARBON SOLVENT 30
TRIMETHYLBENZENE 15
XYLENE <5​تركيبات اخرى مرتبطه بدرجة الحراره
بمعنى – احيانا نحتاج التجفيف عند 50 -80 مئويه او 90- 180 مئويه – او ظروف التشغيل عند درجات حرره مختلفه .

*lacquer thinners*


*Thinner – 50* - 70* temperature range*
25% Light Alaphatic Hydrocarbon Solvent 
33% Toluene 
0.9% Ethylbenzene 
5% Xylene 
4% Methanol 
10% 2-Propanol 
21% Acetone 
1% 2-Butoxyethyl Acetate 

*Thinner – 60* - 80* temperature range*
66% Toluene 
7% 2Methyl-1-propanol 
2% 2-Butoxyethanol 
10% Methyl Isobutyl Ketone 
15% Isobutyl Acetate 

*Thinner 90* – 110* temperature range*
10% 2-Butoxyethanol 
20% n-Butyl Acetate 
70% 1-Methoxy-2-Propanol Acetate 

درجات حراره اكثر من ذلك

*Thinner – Extreme Duty Temperature range*
100% 2-Butoxyethanol 

ثنر - انامل 

 
ENAMEL THINNER
solvent naphtha (petroleum), light arom. 30 - 60
toluene 30 – 60

تركيبة اخرى 

(NC & PU THINNER)
 
Xylene 75%
Ethyl Benzene 25%

 تركيبة اخرى - اكليريك - نيتروسليولوز - ثنر
Acrylic / Nitrocellulose Lacquer Thinner

Methyl Ethyl Ketone 25% to 50%
*Butyl Acetate 25% to 50%
*Solvent Naphtha, Light Aliphatic 15% to 20%
*Butanol 3 5% to 10%

 مبدأ عام - جرب فى اقل كميه - وعند تمام الموافقه - اعتمد وسجل التركيبه


----------



## رامي علي (22 فبراير 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ردا على نسب الصابون المغربى
> مكونات الصابون المغربى - فى الاساس زيت زيتون متصبن بالبوتاسا الكاويه - ويضاف اليه العديد من الاضافات - سواء مهروس الزيتون الاسود او البنتونيت (بنتونيت التجميل ) او خليط من الاعشاب - تختلف من تركيبه لتركيبه حسب الاستخدام -
> لكن المكون الاساسى - زيت زيتون متصبن - وهو ما يعنينا الآن - نسب الماء ونسب الزيوت ونسب البوتاسا الكاويه او الصودا الكاويه
> لعمل 2 كجم صابون من زيت الزيتون
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
اقوم الان بالتحضير لعمل مشروع قائم علي تصنيع الصابون المغربي. هل من الممكن بعض المعلومات الأضافيه عن المكونات و مراحل التصنيع و درجات الحراره المطلوبه اثناء التصنيع ؟ هل يمكن اضافه زيوت عطريه علي المنتج و في اي مرحلة؟
و ماهو العمر الافتراضي للصابون المغربي و هل يوجد مواد يتم اضافتها لزياده صلاحية المنتج؟
لك كل الشكر علي الموضوع الرائع و النافع للجميع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 فبراير 2015)

*تجربة منزليه
*
*صابون زيوت طبيعيه – تصنيع على البارد ...... ا كجم صابون صلب 
*
طريقة التصنيع على البارد – هى الانسب للصناعات المنزليه – وقت تصنيع اقل – كل مدخلات التركيبه هى ما يحتويه المنتج النهائى – اى لا نحتاج عمليات طبخ مستمر وتحكم فى درجات الحراره- وفصل وترقيد وغسل بالمياه – مثل الطريقه الساخنه .. لنبدأ

المكونات – زيت نخيل – زبدة شيا – زيت زيتون - زيت جوز هند
المحسنات – عطرك المفضل – اسانس – اذا اخترت لافندر ستضيف للتركيبه خاصية التطهير مع العطر .

حضر محلول الصودا الكاويه باضافة 128 جم صودا كاويه الى 350 جم مياة مع التقليب الجيد – ببطئ.

اصهر كل الدهون الصلبه معا على تسخين هادئ كالتالى
180 جم زبدة شيا +227 جم زيت نخيل + 227 جم زيت جوز هند – وبعد تمام الصهر والمزج اضف 272 جم زيت زيتون مع التقليب .

ملحوظه قبل اضافة محلول الصودا الى الزيوت – استخدم مقياس الحراره – للتأكد ان محلول القلوى عند 45 درجه مئويه – وكذلك خليط الزيوت عند نفس الدرجه .

أضف المحلول القلوى ببطئ مع التقليب الهادئ المستمر ( استخدم ملعقه خشبيه قويه اوبلاستيكيه ) وبعد الانتهاء من الاضافه سنتبع التالى

تقليب لمده نصف دقيقه بالملعقه الخشبيه – ثم خلط بالبلدر الكهربائى – سريع- لمدة دقيقه – وهكذا لمدة تقترب من نصف ساعه – على التوالى
نتوقف عندما نجد الخلطه مصقوله – لامعه – متجانسه – ومع تعدد التجارب سنزداد خبره بمظهر الخلطه – ومتى نتوقف .
قبل الصب فى القوالب نضيف العطر – واى اضافات عشبيه ان رغبنا فى ذلك ويتم التقليب بالبلدر لمده نصف دقيقه .

صب فى قوالب – انزع بعد 24 ساعه – قطع المنتج وعرضه للتبريد لمده 6 اسابيع لتمام الاستواء – اكشط ما يظهر عليه من مسحوق ابيض على السطح – لمع سطح الصابون بالمسح بالكحول .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 فبراير 2015)

بمشيئة الله - المقاله القادمه - عن تركيبات الصابون المغربى وبها الرد على كل تساؤلاتك .
رجاء التوضيح - هل مشروعك صناعات منزليه - او مصنع صغير - - الشرح سيختلف


----------



## رامي علي (23 فبراير 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> بمشيئة الله - المقاله القادمه - عن تركيبات الصابون المغربى وبها الرد على كل تساؤلاتك .
> رجاء التوضيح - هل مشروعك صناعات منزليه - او مصنع صغير - - الشرح سيختلف



اولا شاكر جدا اهتمامك و مجهودك 
ان شاء الله صناعات منزليه


----------



## سرطة (23 فبراير 2015)

ما شا الله عليك يا استاذ محمود 
اللهم زيدك علم واجر ان شا الله
استاز محمود انا قمت بعمل تجربة الصابون الكريمي التي اوردتها في احدى صفحات المنتدى وهي عبارة عن صابون مبشور مع زيت جوز الهند مع الزبدة وكانت النتيجة جميلة قوام جميل ولون ابيض لكن رغوته خفيفة انا قمت باضافة بعض المواد التي تساعد على تقشير الجلد مثل القهوة نسبة بسيطة من القرنفل والشوفان وحليب وكمية بسيطة من بيكربونات الصوديوم وحولته لصابون تقشير شو راي حضرتك جربته وانت النتيجة منيحة

ارجوك ان لا تنسى تركيبة صابون سائل للجسم عالي الرغوة طبيعي بعض الشيئ اي تصبين بالزيوت وتناسب الصناعات المنزلية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مارس 2015)

الحمد لله على النتائج الطيبه - ونتائج الاضافات الطيبه ايضا
ورغم ان الصابون السائل من زيوت طبيعيه ذكر من قبل - سيكون بمشيئة الله له مقالة اخرى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مارس 2015)

*تركيبة صابون مغربى*

تجربة 1700 جرام تقريبا

- زيت زيتون 802 جرام – فى وعاء ويتم التسخين عند 70 درجه مئويه ونحافظ على ذلك 
اضف 267.2 جم مهروس الزيتون الأسود.
اعداد مهروس الزيتون – ينقع الزيتون الاسود فى ماء ساخن لدقائق معدودة لنتخلص من الزيوت التى تغطيه قبل هرسه
الهرس بدون بذره – يضاف الخليط الى زيت الزيتون ويتم الخلط بالبلندر


حضر محلول البوتاسا – 448 جرام مياه – ضع ببطئ 148 جرام بوتاسا وقلب وحافظ على الحراره عند 60 مئويه
ضع محلول البوتاسا على الزيت والمهروس وقلب بملعقه خشبيه وبعدالانتهاء خاط بالبلندر.
كل هذه الخطوات والتسخين مستمر

اجمالى الطبخه 4 ساعات على التسخين – بين تقليب وخلط بالبلندر حتى يصل الى التجانس ولون عنبرى
عند وصول الحرارة الى 60 مئويه اضف العطور + 9.2 جم مسحوق بذر الزيتون و 0.7 جم فيتامين 
وتقليب بالبلندر - البعض يستعيض ببنتونيت تجميل بدلا من مهروس البذور.

للمعلوميه – هو صابون مساج – قليل الرغوه – يستخدم بدعك المكان لمده 10 دقائق على الأقل .


----------



## سرطة (1 مارس 2015)

الله يجزيك كل خير على ما تعلمه لنا ولكن لي استفسارات بسيطة سامحني لاني بالبداية

1- كيف احافظ على ثبات درجة حرارة الطبخة ل70% مثلا كيف وانت تقول التسخين مستمر 
اضف البوتاسا وبعدين احطه على النار واحرك بالبلندر وهو على النار واخلي على النار اربع ساعات ومتى يصبح صالح للاستعمال

انا اعرف الطريقة الباردة في صناعةالصابون وحابة اتعلم الطريقة الساخنة كف يمكن وضع محلول البوتاسا وهو ساخن بطبيعته على النار وكيف احاغ\فظ على ان تكون درجة حرارته ثابته 

واريد ان اورد لحضرتك طريقة صنع الصابون الشفاف وقراتها في هذا المنتدى ولم اجربها لانها تحتاج لتسخين وانا اود ان اتعلم هذة الطريقة بدقة قبل ان اجربها وانا بقرا كتير بالمنتديات بس ما بحب اجرب اي اشي الا عن علم 
انا حابة اتعملها بس خايفة لانها تحتاج لتسخين بدي منك تشجعني وتسهلي الطريقة وتقلي ما هي الادوات التي احتاجها بالضبط وانه ما في خطوره من تجربتها في حال اخذ الاحتياطات وهي لبس القفازات وتغطية العيون والطبخ في الهواء الطلق وما هو مصدر الحرارة الي لازم استخدمه ونوع ميزان الحرارة الي لازم استخدمه كنت اشوفهم ببلدنا وهم بطبخوا الصابون على الساخن بس لسه ما جربت الطريقة لحالي
ارجوك تساعدني لاني حابة اعمل اشي جديد لتجارة لانها صابونه الجلسرين مطلوبة لكن غير متوفرة عنها وانا سالت عن الصابون النودلز او صابون الجلسرين الخام وانا الونه واعطره بالبيت بس ما لقيت عند اغلب العطارين الي في منطقتنا وهذا الي شجعني على طلبي تعلم هذه الطريقة ومعرفة ما محاذيرها ولاني ما بحب اعمل اي اشي بسمع عنه الا عن علم وثقه وشكرا لرحابة صدرك
الطريقة هي كالاتي 

*1. قم بتسخين 19 جرام من الدهون و18 جرام من زيت جوز الهند و19 جرام من زيت الخروعفى درجة حرارة 55 درجة مئوية لتحصل على خليط متجانس . 
2. قم بوضع 250 سم من محلول الصودا الكاوية الى الخليط . 
3. قم بتسخين الخليط امدة 30 دقيقة حتى الغليان، اترك الخليط فى درجة حرارة الغرفةلمدة ساعتين . 
4. قم باضافة 45 جرام من كربونات الصوديوم مع التسخين وحتى الغليان واترك الخليطلمدة ثلث ساعة . 
5. قم باضافة 15 جرام من السكر الى 160مل من الماء المقطر واضافته للخليط . 
6. اعد تسخين الخليط مرة اخرى عند 80 درجة مئوية وحتى الغليان . 
7. اضف اللون الصناعى والرائحة حسب الرغبة
اترك الخليط حتى يبرد وذلك بعد وضعة فى القوالب حتى يظهر فى هذا الشكل
مع تحياتي
وفي طريقة اخرى انه بنضيف الكحول المخفف بس ما بعرف كيف مخفف
وفي طريقة اخرى انه بزيت الزيتون وحمض الزيت و الجلسرين الخام

بالنسبة لتجربتي للصابون الكريمي الي اوردتها حضرتك بالمنتدى انا كثير ناس طلبوها مني اذا بدي اتجار فيها هل تحتاج لمادة حافظة



الله ينور عليك تسامحني​

*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مارس 2015)

رد سريع
الصابون على الساخن - لا يتناسب والصناعات المنزليه - انسب طريقه صناعته على البارد
الصابون على الساخن - يحتاج امكانيات مصانع بغض النظر - سواء مصانع بدائيه او صغيره او حديثه
فى الشام يعتمدون على التسخين بالخشب احيانا - والخبره تساعدهم كثيرا - وايضا اتساع المكان
هناك حله كهربائيه نستخدمها فى المعامل - عن طريقها يتم ضبط درجة الحراره - كيفما نريد - وهى متوفره - فى محلات السوبر ماركت -واحيانا تستخدمها ربة البيت فى الطهى العادى- ومشكلتها ان الكميات المنتجه عن طريقها بالطبع قليله - والاعتماد على الكهرباء فى التسخين مكلف
لكن فى المصانع نعتمد على بخار الغلايات
لقد ذكرت التركيبه -الصابون المغربى - لطلب زميل بالمنتدى كمشروع يرتب له
استخدام النودلز لايصلح الا فى المصانع فهو يحتاج ماكينات
بالنسبه للتركيبه المذكوره - الصابون الشفاف - نبعد عن اى تركيبه - بها مواد يصعب الحصول عليها - مثل الدهون - ( الشحوم ) فلا تتوفر الا استيراد مصانع - وان توفرت - ستكون مكلفه جدا
صناعة الصابون على الساخن ليست فقط تحتاج امكانيات - بل مهارات وخبرات تصنيع
وبالتالى نحاول ان نكتب التركيبات التى نستطيع تنفيذها - راجيا الا يكون الرد محبط


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مارس 2015)

معطر بخاخ الفم

منقوع اعشاب النعناع، البقدونس، روزماري والزعتر واوراق الزيتون وملح بحر ومستخلصات بذور الجريب فروت، النعناع ، الإيثانول.

تركيبة اخرى ابسط فى التركيب

من 10 الى 20 جم عسل نحل – حسب تقبلك درجة التسكير +115 جم مياه مقطره +15 نقطه زيت طبيعى منكه

تركيبه اخرى

30 جرام مياه مقطره+ اى وسيلة تحليه + 15 نقطه زيت اسانس نعناع طبيعى – 3 نقط زيت بزور جريب فروت

تركيبة اخرى تجاريه

75% مياه مقطره +5% كحول طبى + مادة تحليه + زيت نعناع + ماده حافظه


----------



## zizoamr36 (1 مارس 2015)

ممكن تركيبة معطر الجو بطريقة تجارية ؟ و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 مارس 2015)

موجوده بالمشاركه رقم 98 فى صفحة .... بين أهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه .. معطر جو تجارى


----------



## سرطة (3 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## سرطة (3 مارس 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> رد سريع
> الصابون على الساخن - لا يتناسب والصناعات المنزليه - انسب طريقه صناعته على البارد
> الصابون على الساخن - يحتاج امكانيات مصانع بغض النظر - سواء مصانع بدائيه او صغيره او حديثه
> فى الشام يعتمدون على التسخين بالخشب احيانا - والخبره تساعدهم كثيرا - وايضا اتساع المكان
> ...





بالعكس شكرا للرد راي ذوي الخبرة والعلم مهم جدا لكن كنت حابة اتعلم شيئ جديد
المشكلة في طلب على الصابون الشفاف ومش متوفر كتير عنا مشان هيك حبيت اعمل اشي جديدي مش موجود وعليه طلب​


----------



## سرطة (3 مارس 2015)

ما بدي اكون لحوحه 
بس حبت احكي انه الطنجرة الي حكيت عنها دكتور موجودة ومساحه واسعة متوفر عندي في ارض كبيرة اما بيتنا


----------



## khadraoui (5 مارس 2015)

شكرا سيد محمود


----------



## khadraoui (5 مارس 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> معطر بخاخ الفم
> 
> منقوع اعشاب النعناع، البقدونس، روزماري والزعتر واوراق الزيتون وملح بحر ومستخلصات بذور الجريب فروت، النعناع ، الإيثانول.
> 
> ...



شكرا سيد محمود , و لكن ممكن تعطينا نسبة زيت النعناع و نسبة المادة الحافظة و اي مادة حافظة تفضل .واذا اردت ان اصنع معطر الفم بعدة اذواق .... فرولة.ليمون.برتقال....او الخ.... ماذا افعل ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 مارس 2015)

رداعلى
 بس حبت احكي انه الطنجرة الي حكيت عنها موجودة ومساحه واسعة متوفر عندي في ارض كبيرة اما بيتنا​

اذن سأشرح بالتفاصيل التصنيع للصابون على الساخن - بغض النظر - توفرت الامكانيات من عدمه - فقط بعض الوقت


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 مارس 2015)

ردا على​
لكن ممكن تعطينا نسبة زيت النعناع و نسبة المادة الحافظة و اي مادة حافظة تفضل .واذا اردت ان اصنع معطر الفم بعدة اذواق .... فرولة.ليمون.برتقال....او الخ.... ماذا افعل ؟

​فقط غير زيت النعناع الى ما يناسبك من معطر - التركيبه ا لمنصوص بها مواد حافظه - بروبلين جلايكول غذائى 20% ونسب الزيوت والتحليه حسب تذوقك استرشادا بالتركيبات المزكوره - وخصما من نسب المياة ليصبح الاجمالى 100 %


----------



## سرطة (5 مارس 2015)

الى الدكتور محمود

شكرا على ردك السريع وتعاطفك معنا واحتمالك لالحاحنا


----------



## khadraoui (5 مارس 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ردا على​
> لكن ممكن تعطينا نسبة زيت النعناع و نسبة المادة الحافظة و اي مادة حافظة تفضل .واذا اردت ان اصنع معطر الفم بعدة اذواق .... فرولة.ليمون.برتقال....او الخ.... ماذا افعل ؟
> 
> ​فقط غير زيت النعناع الى ما يناسبك من معطر - التركيبه ا لمنصوص بها مواد حافظه - بروبلين جلايكول غذائى 20% ونسب الزيوت والتحليه حسب تذوقك استرشادا بالتركيبات المزكوره - وخصما من نسب المياة ليصبح الاجمالى 100 %



شكرا استاذ محمود و الله انك استاذ بمعنى الكلمة , لو سمحت هل استطيع ان اضيف ملون غذائي و كذلك بالنسبة للتحلية هل هناك تحلية بنكهات او منفصلة .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 مارس 2015)

التحليه بغرض تقبل الطعم - لقد شرحت جوهر التركيبه - وتركت لك تقدير التحليه - اما عن الألوان - جرب - وسوف تحتاج لضبط مقادير التحليه وزيت الاسانس حتى يكون الطعم مناسب وتسجل ذلك ....... جرب


----------



## khadraoui (5 مارس 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> التحليه بغرض تقبل الطعم - لقد شرحت جوهر التركيبه - وتركت لك تقدير التحليه - اما عن الألوان - جرب - وسوف تحتاج لضبط مقادير التحليه وزيت الاسانس حتى يكون الطعم مناسب وتسجل ذلك ....... جرب


شكرا يا استاذ سؤال اخير و سامحنى قد اكون اتعبتك . طريقة الخلط منفردة اي ان هناك ترتيب في الخلط و هل يحتاج وقت للانسجام اي كم من وقت نتركه ليتم توضيبه ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 مارس 2015)

تفاصيل فترة الطبخ للصابون المغربى

الآن زيت الزيتون ومهروس الزيتون ومحلول البوتاسا الكاويه(65مئويه ) – فى وعاء الطهى عند 70 درجه مئويه
سنتبع التالى على شكل دوره كل نصف ساعه – سنقوم بالتالى

تقليب بملعقه خشبيه لمدة 30 ثانيه – ثم خلط سريع للمكونات باستخدام البلندر السريع على دفعات متقاربه لمدة دقيفه 
ثم نعيد الغطاء على وعاء الطهى والتسخين مستمر لمدة نصف ساعه ونكرر الدوره – تقليب لمدة 30 ثانيه ثم خلط سريع بالبلندر لمدة دقيقه وتغطية وعاء الطهى واستمرار التسخين – هذه الدورات المتتابعه لمدة 3 ساعات – ثم نتأكد من بى اتش عند 9 والا يتم الضبط - قليل من الزيت او محلول الصودا حسب الحاله - وتستمر الدورات لمدة ساعة اخرى – ليصبح اجمالى الطهى 4 ساعات – ثم نوقف التسخين –طبعا فى خلال الاربع ساعات سيتحول الخليط الى لون الطحينه ثم الى البنى الغامق ثم الى الذهبى الغامق او البنى وقوامه من سائل الى قوام الطحينه الى قوام الشحم وهكذا - وعند ال60 مئويه نضيف العطور مع تقليب وخلط – وعند التبريد التام يصبح جاهز للتعبئه او الاستخدام .


----------



## khadraoui (6 مارس 2015)

انا في انتظار توضيحك سيد محمود


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 مارس 2015)

ثلاث مكونات - اذن لقد اخترنا ابسط التركيبات - خلط جيد بدون ترتيب - النسب موجوده والمكونات موجوده وأكثر من تجربه مكتوبه ولا ينقصك الا التجريب فى اقل كميه وتسجيل رأيك .... جرب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 مارس 2015)

المقاله القادمه بمشيئه الله - 
تركيبة منظف اطباق يدوى ( سائل جلى ) بتكسابون فقط - اى بدون سالفونيك اسيد -تركيبه اقتصاديه


----------



## khadraoui (9 مارس 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ثلاث مكونات - اذن لقد اخترنا ابسط التركيبات - خلط جيد بدون ترتيب - النسب موجوده والمكونات موجوده وأكثر من تجربه مكتوبه ولا ينقصك الا التجريب فى اقل كميه وتسجيل رأيك .... جرب


:28: شكرا على كرمك سيد محمود


----------



## khadraoui (9 مارس 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ثلاث مكونات - اذن لقد اخترنا ابسط التركيبات - خلط جيد بدون ترتيب - النسب موجوده والمكونات موجوده وأكثر من تجربه مكتوبه ولا ينقصك الا التجريب فى اقل كميه وتسجيل رأيك .... جرب


:28: شكرا على كرمك سيد محمود


----------



## fsherman (11 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ محمود
أرسلت لسيادتكم رسالة أرجو قراءتها والرد .....ولى سؤال هل يمكن فى مصر الحصول على ماكينة تجفيف مساحيق الغسيل ...وهنا لا أقصد أبراج التجفيف الكبيرة التى تبنى وتكلفتها عالية ...كنت أبحث عن ماكينة تجفيف صغيرة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مارس 2015)

مقتطفات


mica powder
بودرة الميكا
عند ذكر هذا المصطلح فى مجال المنظفات والتجميل – يعنى التلوين
بودرة ميكا – تعنى اضافة اللمعان والبريق والتألق للصبغه – وبالأحرى المنتج 
طبعا من الوصف نستنتج اكثر الاستخدامات – اقلام الشفاه- طلاء الأظافر – وأحمر الخدود – وايضا الصابون الشفاف – ونضيفها ل ( لاتكس ) عند الرغبه فى اضفاء اللون اللامع للبالونات .
هذا عن المظهر – وماذا عن المواصفات – برغبة اضافة تحسينات مثل مقاومة التشقق – تعزيز الالتصاق – جودة القص عدم التقلص والانكماش مقاومة الرطوبه ...الى آخره
الميكا وأكاسيد معدنيه نستخدمها فى تركيبات مساحيق الزينه .
_*Makeup*_
mineral cosmetics
طبعا تعرفون تركيباته واستخدامات هذا النوع من التجميل – تجميل لأصحاب البشره الحساسه
الميكا استخداماتها كثيره – لذلك لكى تحصل على اجابه مباشره – نذكر التركيبه – و سنعرف الفائدة من اضافة الميكا للتركيبه .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مارس 2015)

اهلا بك - هل ارسلت على الخاص ام الميل - عموما لم تصل
بالنسبه لتصنيع الماكينات البلديه - طريق لا اجيد الفتوى فيه - لنترك الطلب مطروح - لعل احد الزملاء يرشدك الى ذلك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مارس 2015)

fsherman
اهلا بك 
لقد ارسلت لك الرد - ولو تعثر فى الوصول - فقد كان كالتالى
وعليكم السلام
الرحمه تجوز على الحى والمتوفى .... لم اسعد بالتعرف عليه حتى اتيقن من الخبر .
مطهرات الدواجن ليست فقط تركيبه - بل احتياطات فى التصنيع - لا تتوفر الا فى مصانع​معقمه - مياه مقطره بالتبخير - ثم تعقيم ... الى آخره وتحت اشراف ​ان اردت التعامل مع المطهرات - ابدأ بالتجاره فيها من مصدر موثوق .
اذكر التركيبه المطلوب فيها تركيز الفورمالدهيد - احيانا يكون فهمنا للتركيبه غير المقصود - بمعنى ان يكون النسبه لا علاقه لها بالتركيز​


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (12 مارس 2015)

مهتم جدا بالموضوع يا استاذ محمود


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 مارس 2015)

اى موضوع تقصد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 مارس 2015)

منظف يد كريمى بدون ماء

Wterless

هذا النوع من المنظفات – كريمى – يتم دعكه باليد – دون مياه – ومسح ماتبقى بمنديل ورقى – نستخدمه فى الورش – فى السفر عند تعرضنا لما يقتضى ذلك – تغيير كاوتش السياره اثناء السير مثلا – وكل نواحى الحياه – فعال لتلطخات الشحوم والزيوت والاحبار والدهانات – للعاملين فى هذا المجال وما يماثله.


تركيبه منظف يد تقريبا ا كجم

التقليب والمزج عند درجه حرارة الغرفه 40 درجه مئويه

ضع الكيروسين بدون رائحه 545 جرام فى وعاء وشغل الخلط البطيئ – ثم اضف 10 جم ستياريك اسيد والخلط مستمر حتى تمام الذ وبان وبعدها 15 جرام اوليك اسيد والخلط مستمر حتى التجانس ثم 103 جم منظف 
NP9
وايضا تقليب وتجانس ثم اضف 325 جم مياه معالجه ببطئ مع التقليب ثم 20 جم محلول هيدوكسيد صوديوم 50% بتحكم - عند اضافة الاضافه الاخيره ننتبه للتالى
سيتحول المنتج الى الشكل الكريمى وفى نفس الوقت عندما يصل البى اتش الى 7.5 نتوقف – اى ليس شرطا ان نضيف كل الكميه .


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (13 مارس 2015)

انا اسف يااستاذ محمود انا قصدى منظف الاوانى بالتكسابون


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 مارس 2015)

منظف اطباق يدوى ( سائل جلى ) من التكسابون فقط

اصبح مطلب – فى اكثر من موقع – سواء كان السبب عدم وجود السلفونيك اسيد او ارتفاع سعره فى بعض المناطق – او بسبب تجريب نوعيات جديده - ورغم ردى السابق انه متاح – ويمثل مدرسه من مدارس المنظفات – وليس مطلبا غريبا - وكتبنا عدة تركيبات سابقه فى هذا المجال – الا ان الجديد والذى لفت انتباهى هذه المره – كلمة ابسط تركيبه - وتعنى اقتصادى

فكل التركيبات التى كتبتها تحرص على المثاليه بغض النظر عن التكلفه – وفى هذه المره حرصنا ان تكون التركيبه اقتصاديه – مع الاحتفاظ بالمواصفه ودون الاخلال بالجوده – لنبدأ

تركيبه 1كجم تقريبا

800 جرام مياه - اذب فيهم 150 جم تكسابون 70 – خلط جيدا حتى التجانس – الخلط للتركيبه فى درجة حرارة الغرفه 40 درجه مئوبه

أضف 60 جم كوكوميد بروبيل بيتيان ( 40 % ) – خلط جيد للتجانس
أضف مع الخلط 15 جم بيكربونات الصوديوم – لها اسم دارج – صودا الخبيز – حتى تمام المزج .
امامك خيار – اما ان تحاول تغليظ القوام بمحلول ملحى ام تقنع بالقوام .

فى حالة تغليظ القوام – استبق 100 جم من مياه التركيبه واضف لهم 5 جم ملح بحر – كلوريد صوديوم غير معالج – ملح السفره غير مناسب – وببطئ اضف مع التقليب الى ان تصل الى ما يناسبك من القوام – وليس شرطا ان تضع كل الكميه .

فى نهاية المطاف ضع عطرك المفضل والوانك – وجرب الآداء وسجل رأيك .


----------



## سرطة (14 مارس 2015)

تحياتي الى استازي الفاضل 

اولا شكرا لك على الطريقتين اللي عرضتهم لازالة البقع والاسمرار اختي استفادت بس انا بصراحة لاء لاني السواد اشد شوي في منطقة الرقبة
بالنسبة للصابون التواليت لتحويلة الى شفاف 
عملت الطريقة لكن استخدمت كحول تركيز 76% لانو هو اللي توفر وحبيت بس اجرب النتيجة كانت انه طبقتين لونه جميل طبقة ليست شفافة لونها على اصفر والطبقة الي تحتها كانت تقريبا شفافة المشكلة انه صديقتي اخدت قطعة مني لتجربها وكانت تستعملها لوجها مرتين في اليوم في اول يومين اعطت نتيجه حلوة بس بعد يومين بعد ما غسلت فيها عملتلها حساسية اي وجها كله كان حب هل اضافة الكحول للصابون هي السبب


وايضا عندي مشكلة بالنسبة للصابون الكريمي الي تعلمته من حضرتك وعملته وكانت نتيجته جميلة بس ما برغي كتير اضفت علي مواد طبيعية لتقشير البشرة وهي معلقتين قهوة مطحونة وملعقة قرنفل ونص ملعقة قرفة وثلاث ملاعق سكر نبات مطحون وعملته مقشر ونتائجه نالت اعجاب الكثيرين من اللي استخدموه اعطى نعومة ونضافة صدقني قالولي انه نتيجته احلى من المقشرات التي تباع في السوق لكن عندما وضعته في علب لتسويقة وبيعة ثاني يوم صار عليه ماء نسبة بسيطة لكن في العلبة الكبيرة الاصلية بقى على طبيعته مثل الكريم وما في عليه اثار ماء كيف دكتور احافظ علىقوامه الكريمي بدون مايعمل ماء حتى بكرة بحرارة الصيف لانه صدقني الكل بيشجع فيه لانه امن ونتيجه حلوة بعد الاستخدمات المتكررة 
بالنسبة للصابون النابلسي تجربة منزلية حابة اعملها لكن ما توفر عندي زبدة شيا هل ممكن استبدالها بزبدة الكاكاو او بالزبدة النباتية بالنسبة لزبدة الشيا لم تتواجد عند العطارين عنا سالت اكثر من واحد وقال ما وصلت للاردن بعد هل هي متوافرة بمصر كتير اذا كان هيك الي اقارب واخ بدرس بمصر بس الله يسعدك دلني على مكان بيعها 
شكرا الك دكتور والله يعافيك ويخليك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 مارس 2015)

بالنسبه لنجاح تركيبة مبيض البقع الداكنه عند البعض - دون البعض - ذكرنا السبب من قبل - قد يكون انتاج الصبغه عند البعض اكثر - وبالتالى يتم العلاج طبيا اولا - والتركيبه تساعد
يالنسبه للصابون الشفاف الذى احدث متاعب للوجه - ماهى قيمة ال بى اتش - رجاء ذكرها -
هناك ملحوظه فى انتاج الكريم او الصابون الكريمى -طبعا مع دقة الموازين وجوده الخامه واتقان التصنيع لتمام التصبن - هناك مرحله ازالة الهواء من المنتج - نبدأها بعدم اطالة مدة الخلط - وازالة الهواء من المنتج النهائى بتبريده لفتره - او ازالة الهواء بماكينات تفريغ الهواء وهى متوفره فى المصانع والمعامل ويمكن تصنيعها بالمنزل بامكانيات بسيطه وقد نكتب مقال عن هذا الموضوع
زبدة شيا نشتريها اون لاين - من النت - من نفس بلدكم - او بمحلات السوبر ماركت الكبيره
احيانا نستبدلها بزبدة الكاكاو فى بعض الوصفات التى تذكر ذلك- ولكنى لم اجرب التركيبه بهذا التعديل - ..... لنجرب ونرى


----------



## سرطة (14 مارس 2015)

بالنسبة للصابون الشفاف ان لم قمت بعملها من خلال برش صابون التواليت واضافة اليها الكحول والمحلول لسكري ولكن لم اقم بضبط البي اتش انا لم اعمل كمية كبير ةوان شا الله ساقوم بضبط البي اتش المرة القادمة وايهما افضل دكتور الورقة ام الجهاز

بالنسبة للصابون الكريم لم اقم بعمل الطريقة المباشرة الي ذكرتها حضرتك وانما ببرش الصابونالجاهز واذابته بالماء واضافة له الزبدة النباتية وزيت جوز الهند والجلسرين 
وانا قرات طريقة عمل الشامبو بزبت جوز الهند والي ذكرتها حضرتك
وهي *تركيبه مباشره من زيت جوز الهند

تركيبات الشامبو من زيت جوز الهند تتميز بسرعة الذوبان فى الماء ورغوته الممتازه 

1 كجم تقريبا شامبو زيت جوز هند 

800 جم مياه معالجه 
40 جم بوتاسا كاويه قشور 
160 جم زيت جوز هند
العطر واللون حسب الطلب

فى العادة هناك من يفضل بعض المزايا التى لا يوفرها زيت واحد فقط ومن هنا نستطيع ان نفهم تعدد الزيوت فى بعض التركيبات .

تركيبة شامبو مكون من زيوت نباتيه متعدده .

ايضا 1 كجم تقريبا
680 جم مياه
5 جم بوركس 
53 جم بوتاسا كاويه
180 جم زيت جوز هند
40 جم زيت خروع 
40 جم جلسرين
التصنيع فى التركيبتين بسيط 
زيت يتم تصبينه بمحلول قلوى – واجعل البى اتش من 6.5 : 7
وان لم تستطع ضبط البى اتش لا تستخدم الشامبو – طبعا العطر واللون حسب الرغبه .
هل تصلح كشاور جل للجسم ايضا ام فقط



وبالنسبة للصابون الكريمي الي ذكرته حضرتك وهي **تركيبة صابون كريمى
*
*170 جم زيت جوز هند*
*113.5 جم زيت نخيل*
*130.5 جم زيت لوز حلو*
*56.7 جم ستيارك اسيد*
*يتم صهر هذة المكونات معا بالحراره *
*وفى وعاء آخر منفصل أضف التالى*
*28.5 جم جلسرين + 567 جم مياه معاجه وتقليب جيد ويضاف 68 جم بوتاسا كاويه + 20 جم صودا كاويه ويتم التقليب ببطئ ونتأكد من ذوبان القلوى–*
*ضع الزيوت المنصهره الى خليط المياه والجلسرين والقلوى – ببطئ وتقليب بطيئ .*
*استخدم بلندر كهربائى سريع لمدة دقيقتان – وتوقف مده مماثله – وقلب بالبلندر بأعلى سرعه مره اخرى لمدة دقيقتان – وتوقف مده مماثله – وهكذا لمدة 15 دقيقه حتى يظهر الشكل الكريمى للصابون ( صابون مخفوق ) – وفى اخر مره تقليب – ضع العطر .*
*فى انتظار التعليقات والنتائج لتعم الفائده على الجميع – من قام بالتجربه ومن قرأ .*
هل تحتاج لضبط البي اتش وهي بالطريقة الباردة ومتى تصبح صالحة للاستخدام وهل لها رغوة كتير

جزاك الله كل خير​​*
*


----------



## سرطة (14 مارس 2015)

بالنسبة للصابون الشفاف لم اطبخها انا وانما قمت بالتجربة من الصابون الجاهز قمت بعملها من خلال برش صابون التواليت واضافة اليها الكحول والمحلول ا لسكري ولكن لم اقم بضبط البي اتش انا لم اعمل كمية كبير ة وان شا الله ساقوم بضبط البي اتش بالتجربة القادمة اذا كانت الطريقة تحتاج وايهما افضل دكتور الورقة ام الجهاز

بالنسبة للصابون الكريم لم اقم بعمل الطريقة المباشرة الي ذكرتها حضرتك وانما ببرش الصابون الجاهز واذابته بالماء واضافة له الزبدة النباتية وزيت جوز الهند والجلسرين وخلطه بالبلندر حتى اصبح ابيض كريمي لكنه لا يرغي فقمت بعمل مقشر طبيعي للجسم ونجحت التجربة ببعض الاخفاقات من حيث ظهور بعض خيوط الماْْء عندما وضعته في علب محكمة الاغلاق 


وانا قرات طريقة عمل الشامبو بزبت جوز الهند والي ذكرتها حضرتك
وهي *تركيبه مباشره من زيت جوز الهند

تركيبات الشامبو من زيت جوز الهند تتميز بسرعة الذوبان فى الماء ورغوته الممتازه 

1 كجم تقريبا شامبو زيت جوز هند 

800 جم مياه معالجه 
40 جم بوتاسا كاويه قشور 
160 جم زيت جوز هند
العطر واللون حسب الطلب

فى العادة هناك من يفضل بعض المزايا التى لا يوفرها زيت واحد فقط ومن هنا نستطيع ان نفهم تعدد الزيوت فى بعض التركيبات .

تركيبة شامبو مكون من زيوت نباتيه متعدده .

ايضا 1 كجم تقريبا
680 جم مياه
5 جم بوركس 
53 جم بوتاسا كاويه
180 جم زيت جوز هند
40 جم زيت خروع 
40 جم جلسرين
التصنيع فى التركيبتين بسيط 
زيت يتم تصبينه بمحلول قلوى – واجعل البى اتش من 6.5 : 7
وان لم تستطع ضبط البى اتش لا تستخدم الشامبو – طبعا العطر واللون حسب الرغبه .
هل تصلح كشاور جل للجسم ايضا ام فقط شامبو للشعر 



وبالنسبة للصابون الكريمي الي ذكرته حضرتك وهي **تركيبة صابون كريمى
*
*170 جم زيت جوز هند*
*113.5 جم زيت نخيل*
*130.5 جم زيت لوز حلو*
*56.7 جم ستيارك اسيد*
*يتم صهر هذة المكونات معا بالحراره *
*وفى وعاء آخر منفصل أضف التالى*
*28.5 جم جلسرين + 567 جم مياه معاجه وتقليب جيد ويضاف 68 جم بوتاسا كاويه + 20 جم صودا كاويه ويتم التقليب ببطئ ونتأكد من ذوبان القلوى–*
*ضع الزيوت المنصهره الى خليط المياه والجلسرين والقلوى – ببطئ وتقليب بطيئ .*
*استخدم بلندر كهربائى سريع لمدة دقيقتان – وتوقف مده مماثله – وقلب بالبلندر بأعلى سرعه مره اخرى لمدة دقيقتان – وتوقف مده مماثله – وهكذا لمدة 15 دقيقه حتى يظهر الشكل الكريمى للصابون ( صابون مخفوق ) – وفى اخر مره تقليب – ضع العطر .*
*فى انتظار التعليقات والنتائج لتعم الفائده على الجميع – من قام بالتجربه ومن قرأ .*
هل تحتاج لضبط البي اتش وهي بالطريقة الباردة ومتى تصبح صالحة للاستخدام وهل لها رغوة كتير

جزاك الله كل خير
وسامحني ارجوك لكثرة الاسئلة​​*
*


----------



## سرطة (14 مارس 2015)

الحديث للاستاذ محمود

انا فتاة متعلمة لست كيمياْئية لكني الحمد لله متعلمة ومطلعة وقارئه وتعلمت الكثير لدي اطلاع على مواضيع التجميل لدي هواية تصنيع هذة الاشياء فقد عملت مدة سته اشهر في صالون تجميل وكنت ارى الحمام المغربي ومدى فائدة وصرت ابحث في الكتب والنت عن طريقة تصنيعة ووصلت لطريقة تصنيعه في هذا المنتدى وكنت حضرتك ذاكر الطريقة لكني لم اجربها فقد كنت اصنع بعض الاشياء الخفيفة وتنجح معي مثل كريم شمع العسل وخلطه بالزيوت والانولين واشياء اخرى بسيطة من خلال برش الصابون ولكن لم تعد هذه الاشياء البسيطة تجدي مع الايام ومنذ قرات في هذا المنتدى احببت ان اتقن عملي اكثر واتوسع لكي اعمل مشروع صغير خاص بي حاولت ان ابحث عن دورات في مجال مستحضرات التجميل وصناعة الصابون لكن ما بعقدوا عنا هيك دورات من شان هيك وبعد اذنك طبعا واذا تكرمت وقبلت حضرتك ساتعلم منك واستمر بسؤالك وارجوك ان تساعدي قدر ما استطت ولك جزيل الاجر من الله تعالى وحفظ المعروف والاعتراف بجميلك مني ما حييت


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (14 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمود
جزاك الله خيرا على تركيبة سائل الجلى هذه وبعد اذنك لى استفسار 
ماهو الاسم التجارى لمادة كوكوميد
وماهو الفرق بين ملح الاكل وملح البحر ومن اين نحصل على ملح البحر
واسف على تعبك معى


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (14 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمود
جزاك الله خيرا على تركيبة سائل الجلى هذه وبعد اذنك لى استفسار 
ماهو الاسم التجارى لمادة كوكوميد
وماهو الفرق بين ملح الاكل وملح البحر ومن اين نحصل على ملح البحر
واسف على تعبك معى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 مارس 2015)

ردا على تساؤلات الصابون الكريمى وشامبو الزيوت الطبيعيه
كل المنتجات سواء تجميل او منظفات لابد من قياس وضبط ال بى اتش وفقا للرقم المذكور فى التركيبه - استخدام الجهاز ادق واسهل ولا يحتاج لخبرة تمييز الالوان كالورق .
بالنسبة لتركيبة شامبو من زيوت نباتيه متعدده - تصلح ايضا - شاور
بالنسبه لضبط بى اتش الصابون الكريمى - عادة نبقى قليل من محلول البوتاسا - خصما من القيمه المذكوره فى التركيبه - لنضبط به قيمة ال بى اتش ونقيسه ونضبطه قبل مرحلة اضافة العطر
الاستفاده من المواضيع المطروحة بالمنتدى والاسئله والتجريب فى كميات قليله - يكسبنا الخبره والتجرؤ


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 مارس 2015)

بالنسبه لتساؤلات سائل الجلى
كلوريد الصوديوم - هو ملح بحر بدون اضافات - خشن - بلورات - نشتريه من مستودعات الكيماويات - وان كنت من مصر - تنتجه شركة النصر للملاحات فى شكاير 10 كجم
اما ملح السفره هو ايضا كلوريد صوديوم مطحون وبه اضافات كاليود وغيره بغرض الصحه والتذوق - وبسبب هذه الاضافات - نستبعده من التركيبات الكيمائيه
الاسم التجارى ل كوكوميد بروبيل بيتيان 
amphosol hcg
ونوع آخر diterol bp4
والشكل والقوام - زيتى


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (15 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا انا شاكر جدا اهتمامك


----------



## سرطة (16 مارس 2015)

نقدر اهتمامك ساجرب شامبو الزيوت والصابون الكريمي والصابون الصلب على البارد اي صابون زيت الزيتون بس ساضيف زبدة كاكاو او زبدة نباتية الى ان تتوافر زبدة الشيا وساوافيك النتاْئج


----------



## سرطة (19 مارس 2015)

الى الاستاذ محمود
السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة لزبدة الكاكاو احضرها من عند العطار بيضاء واخي بيجيبها من مصنع شوكلاتة صفراء من هالنوعين هو الاصلي 

بالنسبة لصابون زيت الزيتون السائل ذكرته حضرتك بعدة تركيبات لكن لا اعرفه في مجال تذكرلنا كيف بينعمل 
استاذي ما تقييمك لمادة البوراكس واستخداماتها في الكريمات حتى الطبيعية ويقال عنها انها مادة مفتحه


----------



## سرطة (19 مارس 2015)

الى الاستاذ محمود
السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة لزبدة الكاكاو احضرها من عند العطار بيضاء واخي بيجيبها من مصنع شوكلاتة صفراء من هالنوعين هو الاصلي 

بالنسبة لصابون زيت الزيتون السائل ذكرته حضرتك بعدة تركيبات لكن لا اعرفه في مجال تذكرلنا كيف بينعمل 
استاذي ما تقييمك لمادة البوراكس واستخداماتها في الكريمات حتى الطبيعية ويقال عنها انها مادة مفتحه 
هل يمكن اعتبار فيتامين سي او e مادة حافظة في الكريمات
كلوريد الصوديوم او الملح انا سالت عند العطار وكان عندو الملح الخشن وحتى انه رخيص الثمن هل يمكن استخدامه في المضمات ومقشرات البشرة وهو افضل من ملح الطعام ام لا 
ناسف على الطالة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مارس 2015)

وعليكم السلام
1- زبدة الكاكاو - لونها اصفر باهت
2- البوركس شأنه مثل غيره - لانستخدمه الا من خلال تركيبه موثقه - تقول لنا طريقة خلطه ومقداره والهدف من استخدامه (مع كثرة استخداماته )
3-فيتامين e نستخدمه كماده حافظه للكريمات - وينطبق عليه المبدأ ايضا من خلال تركيبه توضح القيمه وطريقة الخلط
4- الملح الخشن - كلوريد صوديوم غير معالج وهو المعنى بالتركيبات الكيميائيه - اما ملح الطعام المطحون - كلوريد صوديوم ايضا لكن معالج باضافات تخص الصحه وبالتالى نخرجه من دائرة الاستخدام فى التركيبات ( وبالتالى الملح الخشن- ما ذكر عند العطار - هو المقصود ) 
5- سنحاول شرح تصنيع صابون زيت الزيتون السائل - مع تواجده فى محلات السوبر ماركت الآن - واصبح شراؤه اسهل من تصنيعه - عموما هو زيت زيتون تم تصبينه - وما ان يصل الى درجة التعجن- نحوله من معجون الى سائل


----------



## سرطة (20 مارس 2015)

مشكور على الرد السريع
ولو سمحت ما بتنصحني بكريم تفتيح يكون طبي وكويس لعلاج السواد


بالنسبة للبوراكس انا بعمل كريم الي انا بستخدمه مكون من 
ملعقتين لانولين اربع ملاعق زيت لوز 
ربع ملعقة صغيرة بوراكس مذابة بماء اوكسجين تركيز6(ثلاث ملاعق ماء اوكسجين)
ما رائك بالتركيبة وهل تؤثر على البشرة الحساسة اختى بتخاف تستخدمه لانه بشرتها حساسة 


​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 مارس 2015)

هذه التركيبه مماثله لتركيبه صيدلانيه مشهوره - ولكن بدون الماده العلاجيه - و الصيدلى يضيف لها ماده تحد من افراز الصبغه
وبالتالى وكما ذكرت سابقا - الحالات التى تحتاج علاج - تتم من خلال الطبيب - وتركيباتنا كتجميل تساعد - ولا استطيع بأن انصح فى مجال الطب


----------



## hosam kamel (22 مارس 2015)

ا/محود اريد ان اعرف تركيبة جيل تثبيت الشعر منتشر في الاسواق وبيسموه الجيل المشحم لملمسه الشبيه بالشحم، وشكرا مقدما


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 مارس 2015)

اهلا بك
طرح هذا الموضوع فى اقسام الهندسه الكيميائيه وهذه بعض الروابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158819.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t199704.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t252682.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t293355.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t293404.html
بعد القراءة - فى انتظار الاسئله


----------



## سرطة (26 مارس 2015)

مرحبا استاذ محمود

بدي اسالك 1- خل التفاح للتنحيف غالبية الناس بيستخدموه وانا قرات انه لا ينصح به على الجلد لانه اله تثير سلبي ويقضي على مرونه الجلد حيث انه لا يساعد في التام الجروع او حال احتاج الفردلعملية يسبب عدم نجاح عملية الخياطة انا مش عارف اوصل الفكرة سامحني 

تركيبة كريم نتحيف اود استشارتك فيه 
زنجبيل مبروش + فلفل اخضرحار يسخن في زيت زيتون ثم يضاف له خل التفاح وزيت اللوز المر ويتم خلطهم مع اي كريم او يستخدم شمع العسل او ويضاهي تركيبة كريم الزنجبيل بالفلفل الحار الذي يباع في الاسواق اللانولين لتحويلهم لكريم 
شكرا الك كثير كثير قمت بتجربة شامبو زيت جوز الهند مع البوتاسا ونجحت معي التجربة والحمد لله والفضل لك
بالنسبة للشامبو بالزيوت المتعددة مضاف له اديتا وبوراكس لماذا لم تضاف لشامبو الي بجوز الهند فقط


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 مارس 2015)

*بالنسبة لكريم النحافه – التخسيس – سنكتب عنه مقاله بمشيئة الله - مع مراعاة ان كل التركيبات *
*عامل مساعد - وان انضباطنا فى تناول الطعام وبذل المجهود – الحرق – سواء بالعمل او الرياضه هو الاساس
*
*بالنسبه للبوركس – لضبط القوام – واحيانا بغرض القوه التنظيفيه *


----------



## lolodream (29 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ...
انا قرأت كل هذه المشاركات عن جل الشعر ...لكن هل يمكن عمل واكس مائي للشعر ...يعني هو hair wax ....لكن بيكون water based
لانه في نوعين من wax للشعر 
oil based...وهو سهل عمله 
لكن water based ...ما عندي فكرة عنه ..يا ريت تساعدوني
اقصد بالواكس هنا الشبيه بالجل ...وليس لازالة الشعر ..يعني لتصفيف شعر الرأس


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 مارس 2015)

وعليكم السلام
ردا على hair wax ....لكن بيكون water based​سيكون الرد على شكل مقاله قادمه بمشيئة الله - عندما نشرت هذه المداخلات - كان بغرض المام السائل بكل الآراء - بغض النظر عن موافقتى لها من عدمه
وحتى تكون الاسئله - عن خلفيه

ثانيا - تكملة لحوار منعم الملابس والتركيبه المقترحه للمعطر - 

طريقتان لاضافة المعطر للمنعم لكميه مقترحه 1 كجم منعم

بعد الخلط الجيد لمكونات تركيبة العطر - كما ذكرت وبدون اضافات يتم اضافتها مباشرة الى 200 جرام من المنعم - ويتم المزج الجيد بسرعه متوسطه - ثم تضاف الكميه الى ال 800 جرام المتبقيه من تجربة المنعم ويتم المزج

طريقه اخرى محسنه 

يتم مزج تركيبة المعطر ب 10 جرام ايثانول + 10 جرام توين 80 ويتم المزج - وتتم الاضافه الى 200 جرام منعم ويتم المزج - ثم نضيف الخليط الى باقى ال 800 جرام باقى التجربه ويتم المزج 

الآن لدينا تجربتان - سنترك لكم الحكم والمقارنه وابداء الرأى - وتسجيل الرأى - ونحن فى الانتظار

ثالثا- هناك مشاركات عن العطور فى هذه الصفحة .... بين اهتمامات القراء .... والتركيبات الحديثه ... 
ارقام 125-255-309-312-314-315 وغيرها ..... قد تفيد كخلفيه فى موضوع العطور عموما​


----------



## lolodream (30 مارس 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ردا على تساؤل
> حتى لا يتوه طلبى وسط بحر المعلومات الهائل فى هذا الموضوع
> استفسر عن : - 1-تركيبة لازالة الدهون الصعبة للافران والمداخن ( الدهون المتراكمة مع الزمن ) مع انخفاض سعرها ( ذكرت لسيادتك تركيب اخرى فى المنتدى ولكنها مكلفة اقتصاديا ) ولم تعطينى رايك الذى انتظرته ( وانا فقط اذكرك )​
> الرد موجود فى المشاركه 186 وسأشرحه بطريقة اخرى
> ...


ممكن تستفيد من فعالية sodium silicate liquid وفعاليته في ازالة الدهون المحروقة


----------



## lolodream (30 مارس 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> ردا على hair wax ....لكن بيكون water based​سيكون الرد على شكل مقاله قادمه بمشيئة الله - عندما نشرت هذه المداخلات - كان بغرض المام السائل بكل الآراء - بغض النظر عن موافقتى لها من عدمه
> وحتى تكون الاسئله - عن خلفيه
> 
> ...


اشكرك جدا اخي الكريم بالرد على تساؤلاتي ...كثير استفدت وخصوصا من تركيبة عطر الياسمين ...ممكن تشرحلي كيف اطبقها عمليا وهل تحتاج الى ادوات او الات معينة ؟


----------



## lolodream (30 مارس 2015)

وكمان سؤال اخر اذا سمحت ...
كيف ممكن اعرف نسبة المادة cationic في ملطف اقمشة منافس (كمفورت او داوني )؟؟
اقصد بذلك كيميائيا يعني بالمختبر ؟


----------



## lolodream (30 مارس 2015)

بالنسبة للعطور essential oils ثمنها غالي كثير ...سألت عن اسعارهم ...يعني لو بدي اعمل عطر تكلفته عالية واضيفه للمنتج (ملطف الاقمشة )رح يصير سعر المنتج عالي وما حدا رح يشتريه لانه له منافسات في السوق وبسعر ارخص وروائح فواحة ...
احترت ..ايش لازم اعمل ؟؟؟


----------



## khadraoui (31 مارس 2015)

سلام يا اخوان 
عندي مشكل في الماء المقطر الصافي اني لو تركته ايام في الخزانات يكون لي بعض الحبيبات البيضاء العائمة . و عند استعماله في التركيبات يتكون و يصبح على شكل طبقات شفافة عائمة و تأخذ لون التركيبة فما المشكل يا ترى ؟؟؟؟
رجاء من يفيدني في الموضوع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 مارس 2015)

العطور التى تضاف للمنظفات والشامبوهات - synthetic aroma compounds وبالتالى سعرها اقتصادى

​essential oils لها تركيبات خاصه - واغلبها يعتمد على الزيوت الحامله وتوليفة عطور ومن الممكن الا نضيف ايثانول

توجد تركيبات كثيره قد تجمع بين الاثنين - ولكن عالم العطور - عالم متخصص ومكلف - لو دخلناة من باب الهوايه - ستكون - معلومات عامه - وتركيبات بسيطه - نتجرأ بها على موضوع العطور - 

ملطف ومنعم الانسجه - اذا التزمنا بالمواصفات القياسيه - لن نحتاج ان نشغل بالنا بالغير - وسيكون انتاجنا مماثل - وستكون المقارنات - سعريه فقط


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (1 أبريل 2015)

سلام عليكم .م. محمود. جزاك الله خيرا على كم المعلومات و سعة صدرك
اسأل على قاتل للناموس او طارد منessential oils سواء تركيبة من محموعة زيوت او زيت منفرد
لاستخدامه كفواحة و ما المذيب المفضل لزيادة الانتشار مع الحرارة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 أبريل 2015)

زيوت منفره للبعوض
تركيبه متساويه من زيت روز مارى - زيت الخزامى - زيت الزعتر - زيت النعناع - 
وبدون مذيب طالما سنستخدم الفواحه.... جرب وسجل رأيك... هذا اتجاه من يميل الى المكونات الطبيعيه - منفرات للبعوض وليس قتله


----------



## سرطة (2 أبريل 2015)

تحية خالصة للاستاز محمود فتحي حماد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 أبريل 2015)

مقتطفات

كريم النحافه

 
*كما ذكرنا من قبل عن كريم النحافه..... مراعاة ان كل التركيبات *
*عامل مساعد - وان انضباطنا فى تناول الطعام وبذل المجهود – الحرق – سواء بالعمل او الرياضه هو الاساس
*
*احيانا نستخدم ملعقة مسحوق يود ابيض مع 100 جرام كريم مرطب للجلد وخلط جيد حتى التجانس ثم دعك المنطقه بشكل دائرى – ضبط الكميات حسب تحمل الجلد*
*اليود الابيض مثل البرتقالى او البنى التقليدى – ولكن دون صبغ الجلد او الملابس
*
*واحيانا نستخدم منقوع كميات متساويه مريميه جافه +كافور جاف ( 10 جرام ) + 500 مل زيت زيتون + 15 جرام عصير ليمون – النقع 12 يوم – والاستخدام – دعك بشكل دائرى
*
*واحيانا هريس بذور الافوكادو و20 جرام ماء و20 جرام زيت اكليل الجبل لعمل عجينه والاستخدام ايضا كسابقه – دعك بشكل دئرى
*
*التركيبات كثيره – لنجرب ونسجل ما يناسبنا – وأكرر – الرغبه فى الرشاقه لا تأتى بحميه – نظام غذائى صارم – لا نقدر على المداومه عليه – بل باعتدال فى المأكل والمشرب – ليكون اسلوب حياه – ثم حركه ونشاط .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أبريل 2015)

مريميه - اسفاقس - لسان الآيل- السالميه - كلها نفس المنتج واسماء متعدده


----------



## lolodream (4 أبريل 2015)

مشكور استاذ محمود على هذه المعلومات ..ولكن عندي اسئلة اخرى :
ما هي المواصفات القياسية للملطف ؟
وهل هناك تركيبات اخرى تجعل ملطف الاقمشة فعال اكثر ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أبريل 2015)

Cationic content, % (w/w), range3 – 12Specific gravity, g/cc, range (at 25[SUP]o[/SUP]C)0.85 – 1.0pH, neat, range2 – 7Viscosity @25 [SUP]o[/SUP]C (Brookfield, sp 2,80 - 1500Total solids, % (w/w), range3 – 10

هذه بعض المواصفات 
المواصفات عادة استرشاديه - قد نزيد عليها (فى التركيز على سبيل المثال ) ولكن لا نقلل من القيم

المنعمات مدارس واتجاهات - وكل نوع من الاقمشه له منعم - ولكن السوق لا يتحمل ذلك - ولذلك كل المنعمات المتاحه - استخدام عام

وبالتلى لا تعطينا ما نطلبه بالضبط


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 أبريل 2015)

*
مقتطفات
*
*عوده للمنظفات الآمنه
*
*المنظفات اما التى نعرفها الآن او المنظفات الخضراء او المنظفات الآمنه*
*والمنظفات الآمنه مكوناتها تتسم بالبساطه والكل يعرفها ومتاحه بالمنزل 
*
*خل ابيض تركيز منزلى – زيوت عطريه – صودا الخبيز – هيدروجين بروكسيد – صابون زيت زيتون – مباه – صودا الغسيل
*
*آمنه تشمل عدم السميه ايضا – وهى صديقه للبيئه – تتحلل بيئيا – وغير آكله
*
*لتطهير مقابض الأبواب كثيرة الاستخدام والحوائط – تنظيف وتطهير – كنا نستخدم كميات متساويه من الخل والمياه وقطرات من وزيت شجرة الشاى
*
*ولتنظيف الزجاج والمرايا – نستخدم750 مل مياه و500 مل خل ابيض وقطرات من زيت لافندر ( الخزامى ) للتغلب على رائحة الخل

– وهكذا – عشرات التركيبات حتى غسيل الملابس – نستطيع ان نكونها ونركبها من مكونات بسيطه ومعروفه ومتاحه وآمنه وصديقه للبيئه - ..... هل من مستجيب*


----------



## سرطة (13 أبريل 2015)

ونعم المقترحات يا دكتور زادك الله علما ساجربها انشاء الله منزليا 
اود سؤال عن زبدة الشيا انا بعرف انه لونها اصفر وريحتها تشبه راءحه المكسرات وهذه هي الاصلية اضرتها من عند احد العطارين وكانت بيضاء وغالية الثمن 

بالنسبة للطبيخ الصابون على الساخن انت وعدت ان تذكرها وايضا تشمل صابون الشفاف


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 أبريل 2015)

ردا على 

بالنسبة للطبيخ الصابون على الساخن​اهلا بك​​المشاركه 400 بها الرد - طبخ الصابون المغربى على الساخن - وكانت ردا على طلبك حينذاك
زبدة شيا الخام unrefind تميل الى الأصفر فى اللون مع الرائحه كما قلت والنوع الآخر refind - تقترب الى اللون الابيض
واغلب التركيبات تستخدم الخام - اما السعر - لنجعل السعر عدم حائل لكتابة التركيبه - ونترك الخيار للمستخدم -- احيانا نستخدمها كدهان بدون اضافات لعظم الفائدة - واقل القليل يكفى .​


----------



## samiiih (17 أبريل 2015)

ممكن اعرف هل الصوديوم الكيل بنزين سلفونات هو الصابون الصوديومي ولا لاء ؟؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 أبريل 2015)

لو ذكرت التركيبه - ستكون الاجابه - على قدر السؤال 
الصوديوم الكيل بنزين سلفونات - عباره عن حمض سلفونيك - تم معادلته بقلوى - ​لينتج منظف صناعى​ - يطلق عليه مجازا ​صابون
​نطلق مسمى صابون - على ملح صوديوم الحمض الدهنى- سواء نباتى او حيوانى


----------



## samiiih (17 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ محمود انا بسئل على الصوديوم الكيل بنزين سلفونات اللي بيتباع من شركات البتروكيماويات *Sodium dodecyl benzene sulfonate* او يسمى *linear alkyl benzene sulfonate* or *LAS* الصيغة C12H25C6H4SO3Na سؤالي عنه لانه مكون اساسي من مكونات laundry detergent. والحقيقة مش عارف يتباع فين ولا انا اللي بركبه فهل هو سلفونيك اسيد الشفاف او الغازي مع الصودا الكاوية بنسب متساوية ده اعتقادي الشخصي لكن انا مش متأكد واذا كانت تركيبته صودا كاوية زائد سلفونيك متعادل معاها فمتى يتم التعادل يعني عند ph كام ؟؟؟ ولا انا ماشي في اتجاه خاطيء خالص افيدنا بالله عليك وجزاكم الله خيرا على علمك ووقتك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 أبريل 2015)

اهلا بك
هو كما تقول - سلفونيك اسيد يعادل بالصودا الكاويه - كما تفعل - عند ph من 7: 8 - ينتج لنا منظف صناعى - نستخدمه فى تركيبات متعدده - منها غسيل الملابس

للتوضيح - لوكتب فى التركيبه - الملح الصوديومى لحمض دهنى - فهو يعنى - زيوت نباتيه معادله بالقلوى ولها مطلب فى التركيبه - ولا نستبدله بالسلفونيك اسيد المعادل
المهم الالتزام بالتركيبه


----------



## samiiih (17 أبريل 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اهلا بك
> هو كما تقول - سلفونيك اسيد يعادل بالصودا الكاويه - كما تفعل - عند ph من 7: 8 - ينتج لنا منظف صناعى - نستخدمه فى تركيبات متعدده - منها غسيل الملابس
> 
> للتوضيح - لوكتب فى التركيبه - الملح الصوديومى لحمض دهنى - فهو يعنى - زيوت نباتيه معادله بالقلوى ولها مطلب فى التركيبه - ولا نستبدله بالسلفونيك اسيد المعادل
> المهم الالتزام بالتركيبه



فعلا يا استاذ محمود هو مكتوب ملح صوديومي لحمض دهني fatty acid


----------



## سرطة (18 أبريل 2015)

_* هذة المشاركة لحضرة الاستاذ محمود حماد ذكرت في الصفحات الاولى 
*__
تركيبة صابون زيت زيتون – تصنيع على الساخن .

دائما نجرب فى اقل كميه حتى نجيد التصنيع.
1 كجم زيت زيتون عالى النقاوه .
700 جم مياه (يسره)
191.5 جم بوتاسا كاويه (هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم قشور )
1700 جم مياه يسره سنستخدمها بعد انتهاء التصبن – لتخفيف القوام ..........لنبدأ خطوات التصنيع.
نضع الزيت فى وعاء ستانلس ويتم التسخين الهادئ ودرجه حرارة منخفضه.
فى وعاء بلاستيكى نضع ال 700 جم مياه ثم 191.5 جم بوتاسا ونقلب حتى تمام الذوبان.
نضع محلول البوتاسا ببطء على الزيت الساخن ونقلب ببطئ ايضا بملعقه خشبيه ويستمر التقليب حتى الانتهاء من كمية المحلول مع استمرار التسخين. ثم استخدم الخلاط الكهربائى – بلندر - بدل التقليب اليدوى واحذر من الطرطشه .
_:82:_
ويستمر الخلط بالبلندر والتسخين حتى بدء التماسك للصابون و.قد يصل الى 90 دقيقه.
ارفع من على التسخين وقلب كل 20 دقيقه تقليب هادئ بملعقه حشبيه. سنحصل على الصابون العجينى – نتركه قليلا ثم يصب فى الفوالب – لمدة 24 ساعه وينزع من القالب ولا يستخدم قبل 8 اسابيع لتمام الاستواء.
نفس التركيبه نستطيع تحويلها الى صابون سائل بدلا من الصب فى القوالب كالتالى
سنستخدم 1700 جم مياه يسره ساخنه وتوضع على خلطه الصابون بعد الانتهاء من مرحلة التقليب وقبل الصب فى القوالب ونتركها 24 ساعه ثم يتم التقليب حتى التجانس للحصول على الصابون السائل
المعايره المضبوطه ستعطينا نتائج جيده – استخدم ميزان ديجيتال – عند الخلط بالبلندر استخدم وعاء عميق منعا للطرطشه – انتبه ان البوتاسا الكاويه خطره للجلد والعين- ( قفاز ونظارة حمايه)
المقالة القادمه بمشيئة الله - مزيد من المعلومات عن نفس الموضوع


__*
انا وجدتك حاكي عن الطريقة وما حبيت اغلبك باعادة ذكرها لكن لي بعض الاسئلة

هل ممكن ان اعملها بالبيت على نار هادئة جدا ام لا تصلح كتجربة منزلية 
وهل ممكن تحويل طبيخ الصابون على البارد الى سائل 
هل يحتاج هذا الصابون الى مادة حافظة ام سيحافظ على قوامه السائل بدون
وما هو الزيت المكبرت او الزيت المسلفن *_:82:_*
لانه حضرتك ذاكر تركيبة تحوي زيت زيتون مسلفن وزيت خروع مسلفن

*
_​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 أبريل 2015)

ردا على سؤال 

_*ما هو الزيت المكبرت او الزيت المسلفن

*_زيت معالج صناعيا بحمض الكبريتيك - منظف جيد وعامل استحلاب - مزيل جيد للدهون يصلح للشعر الدهنى - ولا يعطينا شعرا طيعا لامعا - ويعتير كتوصيف - منظف وشامبو زيوت مسلفنه - 
وردا على سؤال 
_تركيبة صابون زيت زيتون – تصنيع على الساخن

_نارهادئه كنت اقصد بها التوصيف - اما درجات الحراره الفعليه - وخطوات العمل - مشروحه - فى وصفة الصابون المغربى على الساخن
وهى تجربه منزليه

نستخدم المواد الحافظه لطول فترة التداول - من المصنع لموزع الجمله لموزع التجزئه - للمستهلك
اما الصناعات المنزليه - من الصانع للمستهلك
المستهلك يتقبل الصناعات المنزليه ويعلم ذلك - وغالبا فى الصابون الصلب لايكون مثل انتاج المصانع

طريقة تحويل الصابون الصلب الى سائل - اما بالبشر واستخدام الماء ( اذا كان متصلبا ) او قبل الصب واستخدام الماء - حسب الشرح المذكور فى التجربه


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## سرطة (24 أبريل 2015)

كل الشكر للاستاذ محمود


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراََ​
​


----------



## سرطة (27 أبريل 2015)

مرحبا دكتور محمود لدي بعض الاسئلة 

- هل الطريقة الساخنة في عمل الصابون المغربي تنطبق على كل انواع الصابون على الساخن بما في ذلك صابون الجلسرين
- بالنسبة للشحم المستخدم في صناعة الصابون هل هو نفسه شحم الغنم او شحم الي من الحيوانات ام يقصد به شيء اخر 
- لو مثلا عملت صبار وخلطته للاستخدام على البشرة لو اضفت له البوراكس هل يعتبر مادة حافظة وكذلك الامر بالنسبة للزنجبيل لو عصرته واضفت له البوراكس 
- ما مدى صحة استخدام زبد البحر على البشرة للتنحيف او للسليوليت 
- ما رايك باستخدام ماء الاوكسجين بتركيز معين على البشرة للتفتيح هل له مضار


ناسف للاطالة

-


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 أبريل 2015)

شحم حيوانى بعد صهره ويستخدم للتركيبات المنزليه - وليس منتشرا كتركيبات - ويذكر صانعيه انها صناعه طبيعيه
شحم حيوانى معالج يستخدم للمصانع وفى صناعة الصابون الصلب - والتجميل وخلافه
شحم حيوانى مستخلص من الامعاء ومتخلفات الحيوانات
هذه معلومات عامه - ولكن استخدامه فى التركيبات المنزليه يحتاج حرفيه عاليه - ( وحتى فى المصانع ) وترتيب مختلف عن المألوف ولا ننصح به 


رغم صناعة الصابون الصلب سواء على البارد او على الساخن او نصف ساخن - تكاد كل طريقه تتميز بسمات وخطوات معروفه
الا ان كل تركيبه نلتزم بملاحظات التصنيع الخاصه بها - لاختلاف الاضافات

وبالتالى هذا ينطبق على صابون الجلسرين

وردا على سؤال
ما مدى صحة استخدام زبد البحر على البشرة للتنحيف او للسليوليت ​لقد اجبت من قبل ان كل محاولات مصنعات النحافه الموضعيه - قد تساعد فى حدود ضيقه - والعامل الأساسى نظام غذائى معتدل ومستديم حتى نقدر عليه

ولباقى الاجابات تتمه


----------



## ابو الزغل (30 أبريل 2015)

استاذ محمود لو سمحت اريد صناعه حلاوه مزيل الشعر بيضاء اللون


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 أبريل 2015)

اهلا بك
حلاوة بيضاء لازالة الشعر
اذا كنت تقصد خلطات العسل والسكر ( عقيدة ذهبية الشكل ) سأفرد لها مقاله - بمشيئة الله - بعدة تركيبات وطريقة ضبط درجات الحراره - وهو موضوع مهم حتى لاتحترق اثناء التصنيع - وستكون تركيبات منزليه وتصلح للبيع 

اما اذا كنت تقصد تركيبات بغرض انتاج صناعى - لازالة الشعر ومشاكل الجلد والتقشير وخلافه - فهو منتج محمى - رغم ان بعض مكوناته سكر وخلافه 
والفرق بين المنتج المنزلى والتجارى - التبسيط حتى يستطيع الهواه مجاراة منتجات الاسواق


----------



## ابو الزغل (30 أبريل 2015)

شكرا للرد اخي محمود نعم خلطات العسل والسكر العقيده ولكن بالسوق يوجد نوعية جديدة تباع لونها ابيض 
انتظرك اخي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 أبريل 2015)

مقتطفات

الوفيرا وبوركس وشمع عسل وزيت جوزهند للمساعده فى تخفيف البقع الداكنه وعلاج الجلد الجاف ( مرطب )
اذب شمع العسل وزيت جوز الهند على نار هادئه واضف محلول البوركس بالماء وخلط سريع وبعد التبريد اضف هلام الوفيرا
نصف ملعقه كبيره زيت جوز هند - ثمن ملعقه شاى بوركس - ملعقة طعام شمع عسل - نصف كوب هلام صبار- ربع ملعقه كبيرة ماء


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مايو 2015)

مقتطفات

استخدام هيدروجين بروكسيد لتبييض الجلد - اثار جانبيه فى حالة الافراط
يؤدى الى البهاق
تهيج الجلد
يؤدى الى جفاف الجلد
شيخوخه مبكره للجلد
مبيضات الجلد عموما ليس شرط ان تنجح مع الجميع - واستخدامها يستدعى حرص - وفى حالة الحساسيه- يتم استبداله بآخر - حتى نستقر على المناسب
- لاينجح مبيض الجلد اذا كان السبب مرضى - ( افرازات الصبغه )


----------



## 2egyptianboy (6 مايو 2015)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس عندى سؤال لحضرتك ازاى اخلى صابون الاصباق لا يسبب اسمرار فى الايدى بعد استخدامه مع العلم انى اجعل ورقة البى اتش لونها اصفر فهل اعادل بالصودا السائلة واتمم المعادلة بتراى ايثيلين امين ام اجعل ورقة البى اتش تصل الى اللون الاخضر الفاتح


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 مايو 2015)

اللون الاخضر الفاتح - كما ذكرت هو لون التعادل
اما الحكم على التركيبه وابداء الرأى - يأتى بذكر المكونات والمقادير وطريقة التصنيع وشرح كما لو كنت حاضرا معك - هذا اذا كنت ترغب فى ذلك .

​


----------



## amine (6 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
لو ممكن اريد طريقة صنع مزيل العرق Deodorant


----------



## 2egyptianboy (6 مايو 2015)

التركيبة هى 3 كيلو تيكسابون +5 كيلو سلفونيك+صودا كاوية سائلة حتى المعادلة


----------



## 2egyptianboy (6 مايو 2015)

طريقة التحضير يتم اذابة مقدار 250 جرام تايلوز فى برميل 150 كيلو ثم يتم اذابة 3 كيلو تيكسابون ثم 5 كيلو سلفونيك ثم المعادلة بصودا كاوية سائلة


----------



## 2egyptianboy (6 مايو 2015)

سؤال تانى من فضل حضرتك ايه هى الاضافات الاخرى الجيدة اللى ممكن اضفها ليكون الصابون السائل ذو جوده عالية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 مايو 2015)

ردا على تركيبة منظف اطباق
العديد من التركيبات مكتوبه فى صفحة ... بين اهتمامات القراء ... والاقسام الكيميائيه عموما
اختار احداها والتزم بالارشادات

ردا على مزيل العرق ومزيل الشعر العقيده - ستكون قريبا بمشيئة الله على شكل مقتطفات


----------



## amine (7 مايو 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ردا على تركيبة منظف اطباق
> العديد من التركيبات مكتوبه فى صفحة ... بين اهتمامات القراء ... والاقسام الكيميائيه عموما
> اختار احداها والتزم بالارشادات
> 
> ردا على مزيل العرق ومزيل الشعر العقيده - ستكون قريبا بمشيئة الله على شكل مقتطفات



السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك 
في انتظارك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 مايو 2015)

*مقتطفات

عقيدة السكر لازالة الشعر
*
*التركيبه معروفه – ضبط النسب ودرجات الحراره مهم- حتى لا يتحول اللون الى الداكن
*
*اول تجربه
*
*أذب 225 جرام سكر ابيض + 30 جرام مياه + 7 جرام ملح طعام + 2 ملعقه كبيره عصير ليمون*
*ارفع الخليط على تسخين 121 درجه مئويه ( 250 فهرنهيت )*
*تقليب على فترات – حتى الغليان وتحول اللون الى الذهبى ثم التماسك فى القوام*
*اسكب على سطح بارد - رخام مبلل بالماء مثلا*
*عجن ولت ومط باستخدام ايدى مبلله بالماء – حتى التجانس*
*تقطيع وحفظ فى اكياس بلاستيكيه وورق المونيوم – فويل - وحفظ بالثلاجه*
*بعد الاستخدام – يدهن الجلد بزيت اللوز الحلو*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 مايو 2015)

مقتطفات

* مزيل رائحة العرق
*
*التركيبات الموجوده بالاسواق – سواء منع التعرق او مزيلات رائحة العرق - تحتاج حرفية تصنيع – مكونات حرجه – دوائيه – لا اجازف بطرحها فى مجال الصناعات المنزليه – لها علاقه بتضخم المسام ومنع افرازات العرق وخلافه
*
*سأقترب من الموضوع من ناحية تركيبات طبيعيه آمنه..... لنبدأ
*
*تركيبة مزيل رائحة العرق ... مكونات طبيعيه*
*95 جرام نشا الذره + 50 جرام صودا الخبيز وبعد الخلط اضف مع الخلط*
*80 جرام زيت جوزهند منصهر 
*
*او لمن لديهم حساسيه لصودا الخبيز – جرب التالى*
*95 جرام نشا الذره + 50 جرام كيسيلجوهر*
*Kieselguhr*
*وخلط جيد + 80 جرام زيت جوز هند منصهر وتقليب جيد*
*الاستخدام فى كلتا التركيبتين بالمس*


----------



## amine (7 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على ردك على استفسارى 
و لكن لا احتاج اليه في مجال الصناعة المنزلية 
و لكن سافتح مصنع لذلك و ابحث على التركيبة ذلك 
اتمنى اننى اوصلت لك طلبي 
لو ممكن ارسل لى ايملك على الخاص او الفيسبوك
لكى لا تقع في حرج لوضعها هنا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مايو 2015)

اذا كانت الأسئله تتعرض لأسرار عملك - وضرر فى افشاء بياناته - راسلنى على الخاص او الميل
[email protected]
وهو ميل عملى ولا حرج فى ذلك - متاح للجميع - والكل يراسلنى عليه
ولغير ذلك - اكمل اسئلتك


----------



## amine (8 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك تم مراسلتك عن طريق الايميل في انتظارك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 مايو 2015)

توضيح

مانعات العرق - مستحضرات تعمل على تحجيم انسياب العرق - اى مركبات تتعامل مع الجلد والغدد - 
العرق عندما يخرج من الجسم - لايكون له رائحه
البكتريا هى المسؤله عن تحلل العرق وظهور الرائحه
مانعات العرق ( المتحكمه فى انسياب العرق ) نضيف لها مايقتل البكتيريا لمنع ظهور الرائحه 
مزيلات رائحة العرق لايلزمها مركبات مانعات تعرق وتتعامل مع البكتيريا كمطهر

هذا هو الفرق بين مانعات التعرق - ومزيلات رائحة العرق
طبعا ينعكس ذلك فى فكرة التركيبات الموجوده بالأسواق واستخدامنا لها


----------



## 2egyptianboy (11 مايو 2015)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ازاى اقدر اعمل استحلاب قوى للداونى فى الماء


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مايو 2015)

منعم الملابس - كمنتج نهائى - من ضمن خصائصه الذوبان فى الماء
هل السؤال - ان تركيبتك لا تتمتع بهذه الخاصيه - ام اثناء التصنيع تحدث مشاكل - وضح


----------



## 2egyptianboy (11 مايو 2015)

اقصد ان منتج مثل منتج شركة داونى عند اضافة جزء صغير منه الى الماء ينتشر بطريقة كبيره فى الماء محدثا استحلاب قوى فى الماء فما السر فى ذلك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مايو 2015)

الاستحلاب عباره عن سائلين لايذوبان معا ( كالزيت والماء )
بل يتشتت احدهما فى الآخر فى وجود عامل استحلاب
ويساعد على استقرار المستحلب درجة الحراره واللزوجه وطبيعة الخلط وعوامل اخرى
هذا هو الاستحلاب
اما اذا صادفتك متاعب فى تركيبة منعم لا يذوب جيدا فى الماء .. فهذا موضوع آخر ... وفى امكانك ان تذكره


----------



## 2egyptianboy (12 مايو 2015)

ممكن استاذن حضرتك فى معرفة كيفية ازالة رائحة حامض hcl


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 مايو 2015)

قد يحتاج الأمر منك ان تقرأ كثيرا ثم تسأل
وستتغير طريقة الأسئله بالطبع


----------



## 2egyptianboy (13 مايو 2015)

تمام يا بشمهندس ابدا بقراءة ايه انا عاوز اتعلم


----------



## 2egyptianboy (13 مايو 2015)

ممكن حضرتك تعتبرنى تلميذ لحضرتك لو حضرتك تسمح بكده انا مش عاوز تركيبات انا عاوز اتعلم صح واكون كيميائى صح


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 مايو 2015)

بعد انتهاء المراحل الدراسيه الرسميه - ننتهى من توصيف التلميذ والاستاذ - وتبدأ مرحلة توسيع المدارك بشغف القراءه المستمره - وتجميع المعلومه تلو المعلومه - ومع الوقت ستجنى ثمار القراءه
بمعنى لا ينفعك توصيفى باستاذ ولا يجدى معك توصيقك بتلميذ - المجدى تعلمك الذاتى بالقراءه وفى المنتدى وغيره الكثير الذى يستحق القراءه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 مايو 2015)

مصطلحات ومعانى

تقابلنا مصطلحات فى مجال التجميل والمنظفات...... مثل مكافحة شيخوخة الجلد

معناها تهدئة واصلاح وشفاء الجلد ( البشره ) من آثار الأشعه الفوق بنفسجيه
بتصنيع تركيبات توفر بعض الحمايه للجلد من الأثار الضاره للأشعه
باضافة مضادات الأكسده .


----------



## 2egyptianboy (15 مايو 2015)

تمام يا بشمهندس ايه امثلة مضادات الاكسده اللى ممكن نستخدمها فى التركيبات دى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 مايو 2015)

مضادات الأكسده الطبيعيه

*بروتين الصويا - الصبار - زبدة الشيا - فيتامينات - الشوفان - التوت
هذا كلام عام - والقاعدة - الالتزام بمكونات وملاحظات التركيبات الموثقه*


----------



## sasa4m (18 مايو 2015)

ممكن حد يدلني علي اماكن بيع الالكيدات 
وكمان الايبوكسي والهاردنر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مايو 2015)

ليس تجاهل لسؤالك ولكنك حصلت على الاجابه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مايو 2015)

*مصطلحات .... ومعانى
**فى عالم العطور**
roll-on
*
*لمسة عطر مريحه باستخدام الكره الدواره*
*
هذه التركيبه بها مكونات من عطر الخزامى والليمون والفانيليا
**تستطيع ان تكون العديد من النتائج بتغيير النسب بينهما
*
*المطلوب 25 قطره –* زيوت اساسيه

- *يتم توزيعها على الثلاث زيوت حسب ماتراه مريحا لك
*
*والثابت فى التركيبه 2.5 جرام زيت جوجوبا كحامل + 21 جرام زيت جوزهند ويتم الخلط الجيد وتستخدم عبوه بالكره الدواره*
*جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## sasa4m (19 مايو 2015)

تمام وصلت استاذي الغالي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مايو 2015)

مقتطفات
تكسابون
*alkyl ether sulfate
مع تعدد مسمياته الكيميائيه والتجاريه
عند تصميم التركيبات المحتويه تكسابون - توضع بعض التنبيهات - لضمان استقراره
يتأثر بالمؤكسدات
يتأثر بالأحماض القويه
يتأثر بالقلويات - وانه يتحلل بمركبات الكبريت
هذا كلام عام 
والعبره بشرح مكونات التركيبه واستخدامها لمعرفة سبب تواجد كل مكون *


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مايو 2015)

*مقتطفات*
Betadine
*
طبعا مطهر استخدام خارجى
ما اود ان اضيفه - نسب بوفيدون اليود وماذا تعنى
10% لتطهير الجلد قبل العمليات الجراحيه - وأيضا لتطهير الجروح سطحيا
7.5 % بغرض غسيل الأيدى قبل الجراحه (غسيل الجلد وتطهيره )
5% فى حالة استخدامه بالبخ
نضيف جلسرين وستريك اسيد وبولى ايثيلين جلايكول ايثر فى حالة التنظيف والتطهير
هذا ما اردت ان اوضحه - علاقة النسب والاستخدام*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 مايو 2015)

استدراك لل Betadine​من ضمن ثبات التركيبه ضبط ال PH
عموما اجعلها حامضيه - ولكن المبدأ - التزم بقيم التركيبه


----------



## 2egyptianboy (28 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت يا بشمهندس قرات لحضرتك فى مشاركه لحضرتك ان فيه مزيل صدا السيراميك الخاص بالحمام فايه هى المواصفات الخاصه بيه يعنى ايه النسبه الصحيحه لحامض الهيدروكلوريك ولو حبيت احافظ على طبقة الجليز الخاصه بالسيراميك ممكن اضيف شموع وايه افضل نوع من الشموع للحفاظ على طبقى الجليز كمان لو عاوز اضيف عطر ايه نوع العطر المناسب للوسط الحامضى العالى لحمض الهيدروكلوريك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 مايو 2015)

2egyptianboy
اهلا بك - تم الرد على الخاص

ملحوظه حول مغلظات مزيل الصدأ من السيراميك

ليس من الضرورى اضافة المغلظ لمزيل صدأ السيراميك الا فى حالة ان يكون السطح رأسى - او فى تركيبات منظف التواليت


----------



## 2egyptianboy (29 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس بس ايه هى امثلة ال corrosion inhibitors وهل تصلح العطور المائية للوسط الحامضى العالى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 مايو 2015)

ردا على سؤال امثلة ال corrosion inhibitors​الاجابه السريعه
*Benzotriazole** - **silicates and the phosphates. Sodium silicate
التزم بالتركيبه - نوع وكميه - 
ليست كل مزيلات الصدأ HCL

ولكنك طلبت سابقا المعرفه وليست التركيبات الجاهزه 
لك هذا**A corrosion inhibitor is a substance when added in a small*
*concentration to an environment reduces the corrosion rate*
*of a metal exposed to that environment. Inhibitors often play*
*an important role in the oil extraction and processing*
*industries where they have always been considered to be*
*the first line of defence against corrosion.*
*Types of corrosion inhibitors*
*Anodic inhibitors*
*Anodic inhibitors usually act by forming a protective oxide*
*film on the surface of the metal causing a large anodic shift*
*of the corrosion potential. This shift forces the metallic*
*surface into the passivation region. They are also*
*sometimes referred to as passivators. Chromates, nitrates,*
*tungstate, molybdates are some examples of anodic*
*inhibitors.*
*Cathodic inhibitors*
*Cathodic inhibitors act by either slowing the cathodic*
*reaction itself or selectively precipitating on cathodic areas*
*to limit the diffusion of reducing species to the surface.*
*The rates of the cathodic reactions can be reduced by the*
*use of cathodic poisons. However, cathodic poisons can*
*also increase the susceptibility of a metal to hydrogen*
*induced cracking since hydrogen can also be absorbed by*
*the metal during aqueous corrosion or cathodic charging.*
*The corrosion rates can also be reduced by the use of*
*oxygen scavengers that react with dissolved oxygen. Sulfite*
*and bisulfite ions are examples of oxygen scavengers that*
*can combine with oxygen to form sulfate.*
*Mixed Inhibitors*
*Mixed inhibitors work by reducing both the cathodic and*
*anodic reactions. They are typically film forming compounds*
*that cause the formation of precipitates on the surface*
*blocking both anodic and cathodic sites indirectly.*
*Hard water that is high in calcium and magnesium is less*
*corrosive than soft water because of the tendency of the*
*salts in the hard water to precipitate on the surface of the*
*metal forming a protective film.*
*The most common inhibitors of this category are the*
*silicates and the phosphates. Sodium silicate, for example,*
*is used in many domestic water softeners to prevent the*
*occurrence of rust water. In aerated hot water systems,*
*sodium silicate protects steel, copper and brass. However,*
*protection is not always reliable and depends heavily on pH.*
*Phosphates also require oxygen for effective inhibition.*
*Silicates and phosphates do not afford the degree of*
*protection provided by chromates and nitrites, however, they*
*are very useful in situations where non-toxic additives are*
*required.*
*Volatile Corrosion Inhibitors*
*Volatile Corrosion Inhibitors (VCI), also called Vapor Phase*
*Inhibitors (VPI), are compounds transported in a closed*
*environment to the site of corrosion by volatilization from a*
*source. In boilers, volatile basic compounds, such as*
*morpholine or hydrazine, are transported with steam to*
*prevent corrosion in the condenser tubes by neutralizing*
*acidic carbon dioxide or by shifting surface pH towards less*
*acidic and corrosive values. In closed vapor spaces, such*
*as shipping containers, volatile solids such as salts of*
*dicyclo-hexylamine, cyclohexylamine and hexamethyleneamine*
*are used.*
*When these inhibitors come in contact with the metal*
*surface, the vapor of these salts condenses and is*
*hydrolyzed by any moisture to liberate protective ions. It is*
*desirable, for an efficient VCI, to provide inhibition rapidly*
*while lasting for long periods. Both qualities depend on the*
*volatility of these compounds; fast action wanting high*
*volatility while enduring protection requires low volatility*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 مايو 2015)

مصطلحات ومعانى

*diet
*
*فى مجال الصناعات الغذائيه يكثر الطلب على مشروبات دايت صحيه- معلومة السعرات الحراريه*
*تصلح كمشاريع صغيره – لاتحتاج امكانيات المصانع – وتتفوق فى انها طازجه – بدون منكهات – بدون مواد حافظه – بدون ملونات – ذات سعرات حراريه منخفضه ومعلومة القيمه ذات طعم جريئ
*
*دايت هنا لا تعنى اضافة محليات صناعيه – بل تعتمد على تقبلك لحلاوة الفاكهه الطبيعيه.
*
*من مزايا وصفات المعاهد المتخصصه – تجمع لك بين كل المزايا – طعم جريء – كاضافة الزنجبيل الى العصير – او اضافة النعناع الى عصير الليمون*
*وتحرص عل الفائده – وتشرحها لك 
*
*اضافة الخضار الى الفاكهه لتجعل العصير له محتوى مائى عالى ونسبة سكر منخفضه– والتدقيق فى اختيار المكونات – حتى نضمن فيتامينات وبوتاسيوم ومغنسيوم
*
*اخترنا لكم بعضها – كلها وصفات مدروسه .
*
*شمام او كنتالوب – طبعا مقشر – ويتم عصره – واضافة القليل من الزنجبيل على قدر التذوق*
*اما المحتوى 100سعر حرارى لكل كوب عصير – وغنى بالبوتاسيوم وفيتامين A-C
جرب وسجل رأيك وان أعجبتك الفكره لدينا الكثير*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 يونيو 2015)

*اهتمامات القراء*

كان هذا السؤال
لو حبيت اضيف لهذه التركيبة ( منظف سائل ) مضاد للبكتريا , ماهي هذه المادة ؟؟ وهل تنفع مادة رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم؟
​هناك مبدأ فى التركيبات - نتعامل مع عنوان كل تركيبه على حده... بمعنى ... هناك منظف عادى - ومنظف مضاد للبكتيريا - لايكفى اضافة بند للعادى ليتحول الى تركيبه اخرى.
مثل آخر شائع - تركيبة منظف ملابس للغسالات العاديه والغسيل اليدوى - لا يكفى اضافة مضاد رغوه ليحول العادى الى اتوماتيك..... وهكذا
المبدأ ان نتعامل مع كل تركيبه على حده​


----------



## 2egyptianboy (1 يونيو 2015)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس بالنسبة لمنظف البوتاجاز فى مدرسة فى التصنيع بتستخدم الصودا الكاوية كمادة رئيسية فى المنظف وفى مدرسة اخرى بتستخدم المذيبات ايهم افضل وايه الاساس العلمى العام لتركيبة منظف البوتاجاز وهل الصوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات له دور فى اذابة الدهون بالاضافه لدوره فى تقليل عسر المياه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 يونيو 2015)

ردا على سؤال
بالنسبة لمنظف البوتاجاز
​*منظفات البوتوجاز مرتبطه بنوع البقعه والسطح
استخدم التركيبات القلويه - عند الدهون المحروقه والبقع العنيده - ماعدا سطح ستانلس
استخدم فكرة المذيبات اذا استطعت اخفاء الرائحه بعطر مناسب
استخدم التركيبات الحمضيه وايضا التركيبات الطبيعيه فى الصيانه اليوميه
*​​


----------



## 2egyptianboy (2 يونيو 2015)

طيب اسطح الاستانلس نستخدم ايه لازالة البقع والدهون منها وبالنسبة للتركيبات الحمضية ايه الاساس العام ليها وايه الاحماض اللى ممكن نستخدمها


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 يونيو 2015)

طيب اسطح الاستانلس نستخدم ايه لازالة البقع والدهون
​مشكلة الستانلس - تأثر اللمعه والبريق بالتركيبات القلويه - المذيبات تعطى نتيجه جيده - والمنظفات الحمضيه التى اساسها​Citric acid and acetic acid
​​


----------



## 2egyptianboy (2 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس ربنا يجازيك كل خير ومعلش بتعب حضرتك معايا بس انا نفسى اتعلم


----------



## 2egyptianboy (2 يونيو 2015)

بس يا بشمهندس المنظفات الحمضية مابيكونش تاثيرها اقل على اساس انا الدهون فى الاصل بتكون احماض دهنية؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 يونيو 2015)

فكرة منظف اسطح البوتوجاز - مبنيه على اساس اذابة البقعه ثم التخلص منها بالمنظف - اى مكونات تركيبه وليس عنصر واحد منفرد
اقرأ مكونات التركيبه بعنايه - ستتعرف بسهوله على الفكره


----------



## 2egyptianboy (5 يونيو 2015)

يعنى يا بشمهندس فى التركيبة الخاصة بمنظف البوتاجاز نستخدم المادة القلوية بنسبة كام وممكن استخدم مع المادة القلوية منظف صوديومى وايه المحسنات الاخرى اللى ممكن اضفها للتركيبة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 يونيو 2015)

العديد من التركيبات موجوده بالفعل على صفحات الهندسه الكيميائيه بأقسامها الثلاثه - وبها الرد العملى على اسئلتك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يونيو 2015)

زهرة الغسيل السائله

نموذج لطريقة تصميم تركيبه

ردا على تكاثر الطلب على معرفة افكار التركيبات وطرق تصميمها

منذ سنوات عديده كانت المحاضرات حول طرق تصميم التركيبات تدور حول الاطار العام للتركيبه 
ويترك لنا طريقة التحضير - لنجرب ذلك مع القراء

الاطار العام نوع الصبغه -لايوجد ازرق بنفس لون الزهره - فنحن نحتاج لونين او اكثر لنحصل على لون الزهره المألوف - ماذا تقترحون ( دراسة تركيبات وخلط الالوان لنحصل على اللون المناسب )
الصبغات الآن لها ارقام كوديه ونستطيع التعرف على خصائصها من منتجيها

نحتاج مظهر ضوئى يساعد على اداء الزهره (دراسة اداء المظهرات وفكرة الأداء فليس كل مظهر يصلح 

نحتاج مذيب يصلح للصبغه - 
بالأضافه الى المواد الحافظه والعطر وضبط القوام

ماذا تقترحون

من يقترب من مكونات التركيبه - سأرسلها له فى الخاص هديه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 يونيو 2015)

*منظف وملمع اسطح معدنيه (صقل فضيات مثلا )*
*مدخل لتصميم التركيبات*

*التركيبات الكيميائيه لغه عالميه*
*مثلها مثل رسومات المبانى – ودوائر الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك والدوائر الكهربائيه والاليكترونيه – والتصميمات الهندسيه( الرسم الهنسى للمكونات الميكانيكيه ) - لغه لها مفاتيحها – ويسهل قراءة محتواها للمحترف – ومعرفة الهدف منها*
*و التركيبات الغذائيه – مأكولات ومشروبات – قراءة مكوناتها لها دلاله ومعانى من اول المذاق الجريئ مرورا بالقيمه الغذائيه الى الكالورى *
*هذه المقدمه – مدخل لقراءة وفهم التركيبات
*
*لنفكر فى تركيبه ونبنيها سويا خطوه خطوه
*
*منظف وملمع اسطح معدنيه (صقل فضيات مثلا )
*
*مطلوب ماده للصقل – وليكن الكاولين ( يصقل ولا يخدش ولايشوه )*
*ومذيب يحولها الى عجين – مياه*
*ومغلظ لضبط القوام – اختار ما يناسب من الكاربوبول - مثلا*
*وماده تضفى بريق – اختار المناسب من درجات السليكون*
*ونفكر بطريقه احترافيه ونضيف ماده تمنع التصاق العجينه بالسطح وتسهل ازالتها
*
*طالما نتعامل مع سطح معدنى – سواء تنظيف او صقل – نراعى اضافة مانع تآكل
*..........
*زيوت وماء – اذن نحن فى حاجه الى مستحلب – ماذا يكون فى رأيك*
*وفى النهايه نضبط بى اتش بماده قلويه – وهذا يجرنا الى اى درجه نريده – متعادله – حمضيه – قلويه - وماده حافظه مناسبه – ولنترك اللون والعطر حتى ينجح الأداء*
*ها قد تم التفكير ببناء التركيبه بشكل عام – وهذ يسهل علينا قراءة اى تركيبه مماثله وفهم محتواها*
*وهذا هو معنى ان التركيبات الكيميائيه لغه عالميه – فقط – دراسه وتدريب وممارسه *
* هل ما سبق يكفى لتقترح تركيبه .... للمقاله تتمه*


----------



## meddgt (14 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم استذنا فتحي ممكن تركيبة صابون سائل يكون فعال لغسل الصوف و جازئك الله خيرا.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يونيو 2015)

وعليكم السلام
تم ارسال طلبك على الخاص


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يونيو 2015)

*ملمع ستانلس – سائل القوام – بالرش
*
*تتمة مقال*
*لنرى تركيبة ملمع ستانلس – سائل القوام – بالرش - سأشركك فى التصنيع مع التفكير*
*زيت البرافين ملمع جيد لستانلس ستيل – وخلطه بالماء لتخفيف القوام يستدعى مستحلب*
*والايثانول امين يصلح لضبط ال بى اتش ويحمى السطح ايضا*
*جرب تركيبه من المياه وزيت البرافين ومستحلب سبان 80 وايثانول امين*
*جرب زيت البرافين فى ثلاث تركيبات 10 جم و20 جرام وثلاثين جرام (الاجمالى 1 كجم منظف لكل تركيبه ) – من جداول الحسابات – احسب الكميه المناسبه لسبان 80 لعمل المستحلب – سنضبط قيمة البى اتش بالايثانول امين وايضا حماية السطح– مع مراعاة المزج الجيد لضمان اطول فترة استقرار – ونجرب الاداء – طبعا العطر واللون - اختيارى*
*جرب وسحل رأيك*


----------



## 2egyptianboy (16 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يجازيك خير الجزاء يا يشمهندس وممكن حضرتك تزودنا بكيفية اختيار المستحلب المناسب لزيت معين ولو كانت اكثر من زيت كمان ازاى نقدر نحدد المستحلب المناسب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 يونيو 2015)

هذا الموضوع تحدثت فيه من قبل - ولكنى لا اتذكر فى اى موقع كان - فعذرا لمن قرأه من قبل

*مقتطفات

*​*حسابات الاستحلاب ..... هل معرفتها ضروره ؟
*​
*لى رأى عملى فى موضوع المستحلبات - اثناء تدريس هذة الحسابات للطلبه المتدربين - وجدنا نسبة الاخفاق عاليه فى التفهم وفى 
التطبيق ايضا - لذا التجأنا لأسلوب عملى مشهور - تقسيم الزيوت الى

fixed oil - mineral oil - volatile oil- Resin

ووضعنا النسب على شكل تركيبات - سواء حجما او وزنا واحيانا نجمع بينهما - ونجحت الفكره كتطبيق بعيدا عن الحسابات المتخصصه .
وكمثال عملى – سنطرح سؤال كثيرا ما يقابلنا – ونقدمه للدارسين كمثال محلول وشهير

كيف نحسب قيمة اتش ال بى لخليط من اكثر من مستحلب .

مثال محلول

When two or more emulsifiers are blended, the
resulting HLB of the blend is easily calculated. For
example, suppose you want to determine the HLB
value of a blend comprising 70% of TWEEN 80
(HLB = 15) and 30% Of SPAN 80 (HLB = 4-3).
The calculation would be:
TWEEN 80 70% X 15.0 = 10.5
SPAN 80 30% X 4.3 = 1.3
HLB of blend = 11.8

ولكننى لا استخدم هذه القاعده الحسابيه – اعرفها نعم – ولااستخدمها فالجدول التالى يكفينى
وسنجد هذه القيمه 11.8 موجوده بالجدول بدون حسابات – بل بمجرد النظر .


جدول نسب المواد المستحلبه وعلاقتها ب – اتش ال بى​**
Standard Ratios

Tween 80 --SPAN 80 ----HLB
4.3----------- 100----------- 0
5.3----------- 90 ----------10
6.4 -----------80 ----------20
7.5----------- 70 ----------30
8.5----------- 60---------- 40
9.6 -----------50 ----------50
10.7 -----------40 ----------60
11.8 -----------30 ----------70
12.8 -----------20 ----------80
13.9 ----------10 ----------90
15.0 -----------0 ---------100



فى النهايه – نستخدم الكثبر من الجداول ومساعدات لحسابات اتش ال بى والنسب وقيم المستحلبات – جداول وبرامج نشتريها ولا نحتاج لمعرفة طريقة وقواعد الحساب .

حسابات الاستحلاب ومشاكلها من مجال عمل مصممى التركيبات – مدعومين بمعمل يؤكد النتائج ويدعمها – فحسابات الاستحلاب جزء منها خبرات متواتره – 

وهذا يعنى ان حسابات الاستحلاب ليست من مجال القائمين على تصنيع التركيبات – فيكفيهم اجادة 
التصنيع والتمسك بالحد الأدنى للمواصفات - هذه هى قناعاتى وبالتالى لا اخوض فى هذا الموضوع كثبرا .
*
​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 يونيو 2015)

*Juice on the run

رمضان على الابواب كل عام والجميع بخير
*
*اعتدنا تقديم الوصفات المدروسه والجريئه فى المذاق
*
*فى رمضان سنتغاضى عن ذكر الكالورى – رغم مراعاة ذلك فى التركيبه – وسنتغاضى عن ذكر المحتوى الغذائى والفوائد وأيضا رغم مراعاة ذلك فى التركيبه – ونداعب مشاعر الصائم بتعبيرات – لذيذ ومثلج – وفوار – ورائع- وجريئ - وطازج
*
*الوصفه الاولى
*
*كوكتيل طازج
*
* كوب عصير جريب فروت*
*300 جرام سكر*
*كوب عصير ليمون طازج*
*3 كوب عصير برتقال طازج*
*بعد عصر المكونات وعند تقديم اكواب التقديم اضف مشروب غازى صودا*
*ليضفى مذاق رائع
*
*الوصفه الثانيه
*
*200 جرام سبانخ (حاول ان تكون حديثة الانبات )* Baby spinach
*10 اغصان نعناع فريش*
*6 حبات كمثرى*
*6 حبات تفاح*
*حول الكل لعصير
*
*الوصفه الثالثه
*
*8 برتقالات مقشره ( فى هذه المره لن نستخدم العصير فقط بل مهروس البرتقال وعصيره)*
*1 كيلو جرام جزر
*
*ويقدم كعصير مثلج ....... جرب وسجل رأيك .... لدينا الكثير ... فمعاهد بحوث الغذاء كانت كريمه معنا وارسلت لنا الكثير*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 يونيو 2015)

مقتطفات
*
منكه *  Flavor

عادة لا نستخدم essential oils ( زيوت الاسانس ) كمنكهه بشكل مباشر
بل نقوم باعداد المنكه كالتالى ( كل له تركيبته )

اعداد منكه زيت الفانيليا

الكميه لتر ونصف تقريبا
474 مل ايثانول
30 مل زيت قرفه
948 مل مياه
خلط جيد واحكام عند التعبئه استعدادا لاستخدامه


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (18 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يزيدكم علما و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 يونيو 2015)

كيميا .... قديمه

موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله... وسنناقش قيه ثلاث تركيبات
وكيف كان اهل زمان يتصرفون فى شؤن حياتهم - وهل هناك كيميا قديمه واخرى حديثه


----------



## 2egyptianboy (19 يونيو 2015)

ممكن يا بشمهندس الفكرة العامة لمنظف الملابس السائل للغسالات الاوتوماتيك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يونيو 2015)

الفكرة العامة لمنظف الملابس السائل للغسالات الاوتوماتيك
​سنحاول كتابة موضوع عن ذلك بمشيئة الله


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يونيو 2015)

*كيميا .... قديمه​**​*​

*كتبتها كالنطق العامى قاصدا والسبب 
*
*تركيبة سائل مقاوم للهب الحريق
*
*كانت محاضره وشرحت فيها المقاومه الرطبه والجافه والفوم وانواع الحرائق وتقسيماتها العديده من الورق والخيش والخشب – مرورا لزيوت الطهى والشحومات – ثم الغازات – والمعادن - والكهرباء – وطالت المحاضره – وكان سؤال السائل*
*وكيف كان اهل زمان يتصرفون – رغم عدم توافر التركيبات الحديثه فى عهدهم*
*واجبت*
*منذ سنوات عديده كان يتم غمس الخيش واقمشة الديكورات فى محلول مكون من مياه وبوركس وبوريك اسيد*
*كان ذلك اثناء عمل الديكورات للمسارح التى كانت تجوب القرى للتوعيه – وتبعد عن خدمات مرافق الاطفاء – وكانت تؤتى ثمارها*
*واليكم التركيبه*
*سأستخدم مصطلحات زمان ايضا*
*صفيحه 10 لتر – اجمالى التركيبه*
*8لتر مياه وثلاثه كياو واربعمائه جرام بوريك اسيد واربعه كيلو وخمسمائه واربعون جراما من البوركس – الاوزان تم تحويلها من الرطل والأقه ( وحدات موازين زمان ) الى الجرام والكيلو جرام*

*تركيبة منظف فلاتر الزيوت (فلاتر معدنيه )
*
*فلاتر زمان كانت سلك ( قبل انتشارالفلاتر الورقيه ) وحسب درجة المش – وما زالت موجوده – وانا افضلها – غير ملوثه للبيئه – ويكفى غسلها لاعادة استخدامها*
*اضف لكل 10 لتر مياه التالى*
*40 جرام صوديوم ميتا سليكات*
*50 مل صابون مبشور ذائب فى الماء ( استبدله بالصابون السائل – منظف سائل )*
*هذه التركيبه نستخدمها حتى الآن فى الفلاتر المعدنيه وكل الاستخدامات المماثله*

*تركيبة منظف وملمع النظارات ( والزجاج ايضا )
*
*هى ايضا تركيبه من ايام زمان*
*90 جرام جلسرين- امزج بهم 160 جرام صابون صوديومى الى ان يتشكل عجين كريمى*
*ويتم الدعك بالقليل باستخدام قماش ناعم ثم الشطف بقماش ميلل بماء دافئ*

*فى النهايه لا توجد تركيبات قديمه واخرى حديثه الا فى مجال المقارنه*
*التركيبات القديمه كانت حديثه فى عصرها – وبالتالى لاتنشغل بحال اهل زمان الى هذه الدرجه – فقد كان لديم ما يخفف من مشاكلهم .*


----------



## بديا10 (20 يونيو 2015)

مرحبا دكتور محمود 
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## بديا10 (20 يونيو 2015)

سؤال الى الدكتور محمود 

ذكرت في هذا الملتقى معامل تصبن الزيوت لكل 100 جرام جزاك الله كل خير بس كيف احسب كمية الماء التي ساحتاجها عندي اخياري للكمية التي اود تصبينها


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يونيو 2015)

اهلا بك
والامه بخير يارب العالمين

اذا كان السؤال عن تركيبات الصابون القطع ( بار )- كمية المياه من 33% الى 38% تقريبا - من وزن الزيت - وهذه ليست قاعده
القاعده اننا لا نصمم تركيبات جديده - بل نختار التركيبه الموثقه ونجيد تنفيذها - وفى العاده كل المكونات وطريقة التصنيع وملاحظاته مذكوره بالتركيبه
- نعرف النسب من باب العلم 
مثال لتركيبه







ملحوظه اخيره للمعلوميه
المياه نستخدمها كمذيب للمكونات - واغلبها يتبخر اثناء التصنيع - والاسراف فى كميتها يجعل الصابون منكمش فى صورته النهائيه
اذن القاعدة الالتزام بكميات التركيبه الموثقه.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 يونيو 2015)

*كيميا .... قديمه

اذا كنت من هواة التجارب - جرب معى التالى

لاصق زجاج بزجاج

اصهر على نار هادئه 200 جرام جيلاتين +300 جرام %acetic acid 96
وبعد التقليب وتمام المزج اضف 10 جرام ammonium bicarbonate
وتقليب جيد 
جرب الأداء وسجل رأيك - هكذا كان يتم لصق الزجاج معا



*


----------



## بديا10 (22 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للرد السريع دكتر وساجربها انشا الله


----------



## 2egyptianboy (22 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس

عاوز اعرض على حضرتك الفكرة العامة لمنظف البوتاجاز والافران وارجو من حضرتك انك تعلق عليها ولو محتاجه اى تعديل ارجو من حضرتك توضيحه

صودا كاوية قشور لتكسير الشحوم والدهون
مذيب لفصل الدهون عن السطح
منظف لازاله الشحوم والدهون
مغلظ لضبط القوام 
وهل النشا ممكن استخدامها كمغلظ فى منظف البوتاجاز وهل هى افضل ام الكاربوبول؟
ممكن كمان سؤال ما هى وظيفة الصوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات غير انه مزيل لعسر الماء ويعمل على زيادة الرغوه؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 يونيو 2015)

وعليكم السلام
لسنا فى حاجه الى مغلظ - سطح البوتوجاز افقى
نبدأ يالتركيبات البسيطه - 
نهتم بالشطف الجيد بعد التنظيف منعا لتأثر السطح


----------



## 2egyptianboy (23 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس
هل هناك تركيبات اخرى غير تركيبات الصودا الكاوية لمنظف البوتاجاز يعنى هل يمكن استخدام مواد غير اكله لتنظيف الشحوم والدهون والبقع المحروقه من على البوتاجاز؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 يونيو 2015)

هل هناك تركيبات اخرى غير تركيبات الصودا الكاوية لمنظف البوتاجاز​
المشاركه 510 - 512 بها الرد


----------



## 2egyptianboy (24 يونيو 2015)

بعد اذن حضرتك يا بشمهندس فى التركيبات اللى اساسها حامضى بنستخدم الحامض بنسبة كام فى منظف البوتاجاز وهل يلزم التركيبة مذيب ومنظف؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 يونيو 2015)

شرحنا من قبل ان تعدد التركيبات يخدم فى تعدد المشاكل التى تقابلنا فى تنظيف الاسطح المعدنيه
هذا منظف يومى لسطح البوتوجاز - وذاك للتنظيف الدورى - وآخر للمشاكل العنيده .... الى آخره - وعند اختيار المنظف المناسب نضع كل ذلك فى الاعتبار
مثلا
*citrus terpene*
*butyl carbitol
ومنظف - تركيبه تصلح لتنظيف الاسطح المعدنيه وازالة الزيوت وشحومات الطهى من على الاسطح والنسب تتراوح بين 2 الى 5 % حسب تصميم التركيبه - وهكذا

*


----------



## 2egyptianboy (25 يونيو 2015)

اسف يابشمهندس بس ممكن حضرتك توضح المركبين *citrus terpene
butyl carbitol علشان اول مره اسمع عنهم
*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 يونيو 2015)

حاول ان تلحق بما هو مكتوب

عموما - مثال آخر

Citric acid
Sodium xylene sulfonate
Sodium metasilicate
surfactant

مكونات بسيطه ومتاحه ولا يوجد بها ( صودا كاويه )


----------



## 2egyptianboy (26 يونيو 2015)

ممكن يا بشمهندس الفكرة العامة لمنظف الشاشات اللى على شكل جل هل بتعتمد على الايزوبروبانول ومنظف ونستخدم مغلظ ام لها فكرة اخرى؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 يونيو 2015)

هى كما قلت


----------



## 2egyptianboy (26 يونيو 2015)

يعنى حضرتك التركيبة دى مناسبه لتنظيف شاشات التلفزيون والكومبيوتر ولو فى اى ملاحظات ممكن حضرتك تضيفها

975 ملى ماء 
3.5 جرام بولى اكيليك اسيد
20 جرام ايزوبروبانول
10 جرام مونو بروبيلين جلايكول
ثم نقوم بعملية ضبط بى اتش من 8 الى 9 بمحلول صودا كاوية 
نصف جرام من صابون صوديومى
كاربابول 
تراى ايثانول امين
ماده حافظه 
عطر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 يونيو 2015)

الامور تطورت الآن

Hydrofluorocarbon
هو المستخدم

بمناسبة منظف الشاشات - هذا الموضوع طرح من قبل فى هذه الصفحه - لعله يفيد لو اعدنا القراءة


----------



## 2egyptianboy (27 يونيو 2015)

حضرتك تقصد ان ال Hydrofluorocarbon هوالمستخدم بدلا من ايه ؟​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 يونيو 2015)

Hydrofluorocarbon
يستخدم فى تنظيف الشاشات والاجهزه الاليكترونيه عموما - بدلا من التركيبات السائده من قبل سواء سائله اوكريميه
عندما المحت لضرورة قراءة ما كتب عن هذا الموضوع ( تنظيف الشاشات عموما ) - فى صفحة ...​بين اهتمامات القراء ...والتركيبات الحديثه​..........اردت ان الفت الانتباه ان ​طريقة التنظيف​ نفسها جزء هام جدا ومكمل للمنظف - ​حتى لا تتلف الشاشه.​​


----------



## 2egyptianboy (27 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس اطلعت على طريقة التنظيف بس هل بنستخدم ال Hydrofluorocarbon بمفرده ام اننا نضيف اليه مكونات اخرى؟​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 يونيو 2015)

Hydrofluorocarbon هو غاز
ومن ضمن مزايا استخدامنا له انه يصل الى كل الاماكن الصعب الوصول اليها - وبالتالى يصلح لمكونات الدوائر الاليكترونيه ايضا​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 يونيو 2015)

Hydrofluorocarbon هو غاز وبالتالى تعبئته تحتاج امكانيات خارج حتى قدرات الصناعات الصغيره- وبالتالى كل حواراتنا فى حدود المعلومات
اما لو كان الاهتمام بالتركيبات العمليه - فى حدود امكانيات الافراد - فليكن التركيبات السائله - وقد ذكرناها من قبل على نفس الصفحه
اما لو فى حدود المعلومات - فهناك غازات مسيله وغازات مضغوطه وغازات ذلئبه - وهناك اشتراطات تعبئه - واضافات لحماية العلبه المحتويه للغاز - منع التآكل للمعدن - القدرة على الاثاره والخلط المستديم للمكونات ... الى آخرة​


----------



## 2egyptianboy (28 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذى بجد حضرتك استاذى شكرا على المعلومات وشكرا على سعة صدر حضرتك لاسئلتى ربنا يزيد حضرتك علم ويزيد حضرتك من فضله اللهم امين


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 يونيو 2015)

*كيميا ..... قديمه*


*Water tight caps*


*قبل ظهوره كنا ندهن حافة العبوة الزجاجيه بخليط من الجلسرين والجيلاتين المغلى فى الماء – قبل ربط الغطاء على الفوهه
طبعا كنا لا نحتاج ذلك الا فى حالات التخزين – والنتائج مدهشه
8 جرام جيلاتين تحل فى 710 مل مياه مغليه ويضاف 90 مل جلسرين*


----------



## 2egyptianboy (29 يونيو 2015)

Citric acid
Sodium xylene sulfonate
Sodium metasilicate
surfactant

بالنسبة للتركيبة دى حضرتك ذكرتها كمنظف للبوتاجاز هل يلزمها ضبط للبى اتش وايه هو البى اتش المطلوب ؟
ونسبة Citric acid تتراوح ما بين كام الى كام؟


​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 يونيو 2015)

Citric acid من 2.5 : 3
PH من 8 : 9​


----------



## 2egyptianboy (30 يونيو 2015)

لعمل 150 كيلو............
1_المياة اللازمة....................................120 لتر
2_سيمسول "np9" وهو مادة فعالة لاذابة الزيوت....................................20 كيلو
3_صودا كاوية قشور.............................................. 1 كيلو
4_تراى ايثانول امين................................... 2 كيلو
5_بيوتيل جليكول....................................... 2 كيلو
6_داى ايثلين جليكول.................................. 5 كيلو
7_ايزوبروبانول.................................... ...1 كيلو
اولا_يتم اذابة الصودا الكاوية فى كمية من الماء المحسوب من التركيبة وتركها حتى تبرد
ثانيا_لسهولة ذوبان السيمسول يتم ذوبانه فى كمية من الماء الساخن 
باقى المواد سهلة الذوبان فى الماء
يتم الاضافةحسب الترتيب فى التركيبة


بالنسبة للتركيبة دى كمنظف للبوتاجاز معتمد على المذيبات ايه رأى حضرتك فيها ولو لحضرتك ملاحظات عليها يريت حضرتك تضفها​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يونيو 2015)

وهل جربتها كمستخدم
جرب 1 كجم وسجل ملاحظاتك - قيمة البى اتش واللون والقوام وطريقة الاستخدام ثم الاداء - وسجل رأيك لنعرف منك النتائج


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يونيو 2015)

[h=1]Denatured Alcohol[/h][h=1]مصطلحات ومعانى[/h][h=1]Denatured Alcohol[/h]*الايثانول المستخدم فى الصناعه عادة نرقمه برقم له دلاله – تدل على نوع الاضافه للايثانول سواء اسيتون او ميثانول او ايثيل ايثر او خل او زيت قرنفل ... والعديد
*
*وهناك ما يزيد عن العشرين تركيبه*
*نستخدمه فى المنظفات السائله – المواد اللاصقه – المذ يبات – الخل – المطهرات– العطور – احبار الطباعه – الطلاء 
*
*مثال*
*3A* Alcohol 
*مكون من*
*95.24% (v/v) Ethanol*

*4.76% (v/v) Methanol *

*ونوع آخر *
*38B-13*
*مكون من*
* 91.08 ايثانول*
*7.47 مياه*
*1.45 زيت لافندر*
*نستخدمه لمنتجات العنايه بالشعر – مذيب ومطهر*

*ونوع آخر*

*39C*
*99.01% (v/v) Ethanol*
*0.99% (v/v) Diethyl phthalate*
*نستخدمه للعطور والمنكهات والمنظفات والتجميل*
*وهكذا*
*عند ذكر كحول **فى التركيبه** حاول ان تتأكد من مكوناته*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 يوليو 2015)

تركيبات زيت الهيدوليك .... كيف كانت
مضخات الهيدروليك .......كيف كانت
هذا هو موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله


----------



## 2egyptianboy (1 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ممكن يا بشمهندس مقالة عن منظف الملابس وانواعه


----------



## 2egyptianboy (3 يوليو 2015)

ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك يا بشمهندس تركيبة لازالة البقع الصعبة والمحروقة من على سطح البوتاجاز ولكن بعيدا عن تركيبات الصودا الكاوية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 يوليو 2015)

سأرتب لذلك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 يوليو 2015)

مشاهدة المرفق Doc10.pdf

اضغط لترى الصوره



زيت هيدروليك .......... زمان
*ومضخات الهيدروليك .....زمان

* 
*Hydraulic donkey
* 

*زيت خروع ويخف بايثيل اسيتات او *
*زيت خروع ويخف بأسيتون طبعا بنسب – ومع بساطة المكونات- سواء تركيبات زيت الهيدروليك او المكونات الميكانيكيه للمعده – فقد كانت تؤتى بنتائج مدهشه فى الضغط – وكنا نجد صعوبه فى اقناع الاجيال التى تعودت عليه باستبداله بمضخات الهيدروليك الحديثه - واحيانا نضع صمامى تهريب ضغط - وليس صمام واحد - حتى لا تتأثر مكونات الدائره من الضغط*
*مضخات هيدروليك زمان كنا نطلق عليها اسم – دونكى –
*
*Donkey*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 يوليو 2015)

ردا على
​تركيبة لازالة البقع الصعبة والمحروقة من على سطح البوتاجاز ولكن بعيدا عن تركيبات الصودا الكاوية​

تركيبات المذيبات واستخدام سلك للدعك ( مبلل ) بعد فترة نقع من 15 الى 30 دقيقه حسب الحاله
......... جرب وسجل رأيك​


----------



## 2egyptianboy (3 يوليو 2015)

حضرتك قصدك نقع لايه؟ والسلك يكون مبلل بالماء ولا بمنظف؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 يوليو 2015)

طريقة استخدام منظف ومزيل البقع العنيده لسطح فرن البوتوجاز
رش المزيل على السطح - اتركه 30 دقيقه - ( فترة النقع ) soak - نتحدث عن مزيل أساسه مذيبات بدون صودا كاويه
ادعك بسلك دعك المواعين ويكون مبلل بمنظف سائل مخفف بالماء
البقع العنيده - قد يحتاج الامر تكرار المحاوله


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 يوليو 2015)

ردا على
ممكن يا بشمهندس​مقالة

عن منظف الملابس وانواعه
​مرفق بحث عن هذا الموضوع - المنظفات وانواعها واستخداماتها
​مشاهدة المرفق ط¨ط­ط« 1.pdf​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 يوليو 2015)

اقراص وقود جافه ورخيصه

مقتطفات
 
*اقراص وقود جافه ... رخيصه*
*نشاط التجوال فى فترة الصبا كان شغلنا الشاغل – والاستعداد لعمل كامبنج ايضا – وكانت اسعارالمكونات فوق الاستطاعه لو فكرنا فى الشراء ومن هنا كثرت المحاولات والافكار*
*500 جرام شمع برافين وبعد الصهر الجيد اضف وخلط 600 جرام نشارة خشب ناعمه وجافه وخاليه من الشوائب*
*صب الخليط فى اسطوانات كرتونيه صغيره – حسب ما تراه مناسب لاحتياجاتك*
*عندما تبرد – اغمس الاقراص الكرتونيه المعبأة بالشمع فى مصهور شمع اضافى *
*لاستعمالها كفتيل عند الاشعال – طبعا سنتغاضى عن السناج .
*
*اقراص الوقود الجافه الان تأتينا على شكل مسحوق جاهز – فقط نضغطه على شكل اقراص*
*وبالشكل الذى نريده .*
*نطلق عليه هكسامين*
*Hexamethylenetetramine*
*طبعا لا دخان ولا رماد *


----------



## 2egyptianboy (6 يوليو 2015)

ممكن تركيبة لمنظف الملابس السائل وهل الفرق بين منظف الملابس للغسالات العادية ومنظف الملابس للغسالات الاتوماتيك هو اضافة مانع للرغوة لمنظف الغسالات الاتوماتيك؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يوليو 2015)

لنجعله سؤال للجميع
مالدى محمى
دعوه لباقى الزملاء لمن لديه وصفه او تركيبه فليتفضل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يوليو 2015)

منظفات ملابس.... زمان
*كيميا ..... قديمه

كانت التركيبه مكونه من
بوركس150 جرام +صابونين 150 جرام + 225 جرام صابون زيت زيتون
وتضلف مرارة الثور لازالة البقع
وكانت النتائج مدهشه 
فقد كان اسلوب الغسيل مختلف - ازالة البقع اولا - ثم النقع ثانيا - ثم الغسيل - ثم الشطف ثم التزهير الضوئى -
اما الآن فقد القت ربةالبيت بالحمل كله على الغساله - بدون ان يكون لها دور حتى فى ترتيب عملية الغسيل
 
*


----------



## 2egyptianboy (7 يوليو 2015)

شكرا يا بشمهندس طيب ممكن اعرض على حضرتك فكرتى عن منظف الملابس وحضرتك تضيف ملاحظاتك عليه



منظف انيونى 10%
منظف غير انيونى 7%
سلفونيك يتم معادلته بصودا كاوية 7%
مذيب (ايزوبروبيل الكحول او مونوبروبيلين جليكول) 3%
صودا اش 1%
انزيم 
لون وعطر
ياريت ملاحظات حضرتك ايه اللى ممكن اضيفه وايه اللى مش ضرورى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يوليو 2015)

تركيبه مطابقه للمواصفات - اجعلها قلويه قليلا - جرب فى اقل كميه وسجل الاداء


----------



## 2egyptianboy (8 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس بس ممكن حضرتك تذكر المواد اللى ممكن نستخدمها لازالة البقع من الملابس؟ كمان ممكن حضرتك تكلمنا عن المظهر الضوئى وخواصه وانواعه عشان بصراحة معرفش غير البلانك فور يعنى ممكن حضرتك تذكر بعض الامثلة للمظهر الضوئى؟


----------



## بديا10 (8 يوليو 2015)

الله ينور عليك يا دكتور قمنت بعمل تركيبة الصابون الي حضرت ذاكرها مع زبدة الشيا وما شا الله طلعت معي جميلة بتمنى منك تذكرلنا كمان تركيبة يدخل في تركيبتها القلفونة وياريت تذكر اشياء ممكن تقوي الرغوة في الصابون


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يوليو 2015)

ردا على
تركيبة يدخل في تركيبتها القلفونة​
اهلا بك - عن اى تركيبة تقصد - اذكر لنا عنوان التركيبه​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يوليو 2015)

المقالة القادمه بمشيئة الله عن

تبييض الملابس - التزهير البصرى


----------



## بديا10 (9 يوليو 2015)

انا لا اعرف تركيبة محددة لكن اريد منك انت ان تذكر لي طريقة عمل صابونة القلفونة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يوليو 2015)

مبيضات الغسيل – التزهير البصرى

*اللون الازرق يظهر الاقمشه المصفره – بيضاء – كيف ؟*
*لدينا مثالين
*
*الزهرة الزرقاء على سبيل المثال عندما تترسب على الالياف – تقوم بامتصاص اللون الاصفر ولا تعكسه هذا مثال
*
*لكن صبغات الغسيل التى تضاف للمساحيق او التركيبات السائله – صبغات خاصه – تتألق وتتوهج ادا تعرضت الى الاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه وتتحول الى اللون الابيض والازرق
*
*اى انها تحول الاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه الغير مرئيه الى اشعة مرئيه – أى الى لون ازرق مرئى
*
*اذن سنصل الى التعبير المشهور بأن هذه الصبغات – تمتص الاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه واعادتها فى الجزء الازرق من الطيف المرئى*
*هذا البنفسجى المزرق مع اصفرار الانسجه يؤدى الى ظهور اللون الأبيض*
*وبالتالى ستعكس الانسجه قدر كبير من الضوء المرئى فتبدوا النصاعة واضحة
*
*ان وجدت صعوبة فى الاستنتاج الأخير – اقرأ الموضوع من الاول*
*اذن مبيضات الغسيل من نوع التزهبر البصرى تعتمد على تأثير الاشعه المرئيه*
*نطلق عليها احيانا الصبغة البيضاء اوتزهير الانسجه او مبيضات الفلورسنت او مبيضات بصريه*
*انواع تصلح للقطن واخرى للصوف والألياف الصناعيه وهناك ما يصلح كاستخدام عام*
*اكثر من عشرين ماده للتزهير البصرى مستعمله – على سبيل المثال*
*ثانى اكسيد التتانيوم –*
*بعض الاسماء التجاريه (من نوع التزهير البصرى )* 
*Ultraphor-blankophor- tinopal- pontaruine white- calcoflor -fluorosol*


----------



## 2egyptianboy (10 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة بس ممكن حضرتك تذكر امثلة للانواع اللى تصلح للقطن واللى تصلح للصوف واللى تصلح للالياف الصناعية واللى تصلح للاستخدام العام؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يوليو 2015)

شحم ............. من الزيت المعدنى
استحلاب ......... الزيت المعدنى
تغليظ..............الزيت المعدنى

*كلها عناوين مختلفه والمعنى واحد

استخدم Diglycol stearate كمغلظ
جرب وسجل ملاحظاتك*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يوليو 2015)

علم الحيله

كى الملابس ...... زمان

*قبل ظهور المكواه الغير قابله للالتصاق - كنا نرش قاعدة المكواه على البارد - قبل تسخينها - بمحلول من سليكون املشن ومياه وتقليب جيد - 
ونقوم بتسخين المكواه - يتطاير الماء ويبقى فبلم رقيق من السليكون - الآن لدينا مكواه غير قابله للالتصاق.*


----------



## بديا10 (13 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لك دكتور على اقتراحاتك 
وجربت عدد من تركيبات الصابون الي ذاكرها سابقا وكلها والحمد لله نتائجها جميلة بس حابة اعمل صابون من زيت جوز هند اي تصبين زيت جوز الهند لوحده هل يصلح لاني رايت في بعض المواقع صورها وانها جميلة ولونها جميل انا مهتمة بموضوع الصابون على حسب معلوماتي الكيميائية المتواضعة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 يوليو 2015)

اهلا بك
بمشيئة الله - موضوعاتنا القادمه - تصبين زيت جوز الهند - نبذه عن القلوفونيه -وما يستجد من ...... اهتمامات القراء ..............


----------



## 2egyptianboy (15 يوليو 2015)

بعد اذن حضرتك يا بشمهندس ما يعرف بالاكريليك ثيكنر او ما يسمى بالعجينة هل يمكن استخدامها فى تغليظ الصابون السائل ؟ واذا كان من الممكن استخدامها فهل يتم اضافتها بعد المعادلة ام قبل اضافة التكسابون والسلفونيك؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 يوليو 2015)

Acrylic polymer thickeners
فى ثلاث صور
powder
aqueous solution
emulsion
نستخدمه فى مجالات
Latex, paints, adhesives, cosmetics

هذا كلام عام - المتخنات - المغلظات - حاول استخدامها من خلال التركيبه او من الاطلاع على data sheet
مثلا فى المنظف السائل (الصابون ) نستخدم Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer
او Acrylates Copolymer - على شكل محلول ... الى آخره
وحسب ترتيب التصنيع وتعليمات كل تركيبه - يضاف اولا ثم يضبط البى اتش


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 يوليو 2015)

زيت جوز هند

*مقدمه ضروريه قبل الدخول فى تفاصيل انتاج صابون جوز هند 

زيت جوز هند خام - تعنى غير معالج

زيت ضغط بارد - تعنى تم استخراجه بدون مذيبات

زيت جوز هند معالج - وهو المتوفر فى الاسواق - تعنى - بعد الاستخراج - نحيده بالقلوى للتخلص من الاحماض الحره ثم نعرضه للبخار والفاكيوم للتخلص من الرائحه والطعم ثم عن طريق الكربون نتخلص من اللون

زيت جوز هند درجه 76 او 90 او درجة 102 - تعنى درجة حرارة انصهاره - فهرنهيت

هذه هى معانى المصطلحات التى كثيرا ما تقابلنا فى تركيبات واستخدامات ...... زيت جوز الهند ..... اردنا توضيحها قبل الدخول فى تفاصيل التركيبات - سواء الخاصه بصابون جوز الهند صافى ( قطع - بار - صلب ) او شامبو زيت جوز الهند*


----------



## بديا10 (20 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لك دكتور على الرد وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يوليو 2015)

*صابون زيت جوز هند قطع ( صلب – بار )
*
356 جرام مياه – اذب فيها 137 جرام صودا كاويه قشور واتركها جانبا
935 جرام زيت جوز هند( درجه 76) وفهمتا معناها من قبل
اذا كنت ستستخدم 

Crock pot اضبط على low

سخن زيت جوز الهند حتى 55 درجه مئويه – باستخدام ميزان درجة الحراره
اضف محلول الصودا الكاويه وقلب ببطئ لمدة 30 ثانيه ثم خلط بالبلندر السريع على دفعات لمدة دقيقه ويترك على التسخين – مغطى 
لعدة دقائق – وتكرر الدوره – تقليب وخلط سريع ويترك مغطى – كل ذلك والتسخين الهادئ مستمر – لتمام النضج وقد بستغرق ساعه
او اكثر .
من علامات النضج – التحول الى قوام الفازلين – وبدون بقع زيتيه – واختبار العينه – على شكل قطعه صغيره بين الأصابع - بعد تبريدها – تلين وتتماسك بالضغط بقوام شمعى – الخبره والتجارب ستساعدك مع القواعد فى معرفة النضج السليم - بى اتش من 9 الى 10 وسينخفض بعد الصب والتهويه
صب فى قوالب – اتركها 24 ساعه – انزع من القالب – قطع الى ما تراه مناسبا من الحجم
اتركه لتمام النضج 3 اسابيع مع التقليب والتهويه قبل الاستخدام
فى حالة اضافة العطر - قبل الصب فى القوالب وعند درجة 60 مئويه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 يوليو 2015)

استدراك
العمر الافتراضى لصابون جوز الهند- عام - وهى فترة جيده للصناعات المنزليه -


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 يوليو 2015)

قلفونيا .... 
موضوعنا القادم بمشيئة الله
خصائصها - تصبنها منفرده - او اضافتها للصابون


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 يوليو 2015)

قلفونيا ...

*القلفونيا تتصبن بالصودا الكاويه
تنتج صابون القلفونيا
اللون اصفر او يميل الى البنى المصقول
صابون به طراوه - له رغوه وفيره - سهل الاستخدام وقدره على الارغاء - سواء فى الماء البارد او الساخن - قوه تنظيفيه جيده
نستخدم صابون القلفونيا بمفرده او نضيفه لتركيبات الصابون لمزيد من الصفات
تضاف القلفونيا فى التركيبه منفرده او على شكل صابون كامل الى تركيبات الصابون ويتم المزج.......... للموضوع تتمه*


----------



## بديا10 (22 يوليو 2015)

الله يبارك فيك معلومات وافية وشرح دقيق شكرا لك


بدي اسال سؤال سامحني عليه لم افهم انواع جوز الهند اي درجات حرارة كيف اميز زيت جوز الهند المعالج من الغير معالج ودرجات حرارته هل ان الزيت الذي نشتريه والمتعارف عليه ليس صالحا للتصبن


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 يوليو 2015)

أهلا بك
هى تفاصيل ليس الا حتى لو قرأناها - نعرف مدلولها - وتخص شكل الزيت - بين قوام زيتى وقوام متماسك - فالثلاث درجات للزيت تعنى 24.5 - 
32.5 - 38 درجه مئويه - وفى التجربه رفعنا درجة التسخين الى 50 درجه مئويه لضمان الانصهار
زيت جوز الهند المتوفر فى الاسواق - زيت معالج - اى ليس بكر - اى يتم استخدامه بدون مشاكل


----------



## meddgt (23 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمود فتحي عيدك مبارك , عندي سؤال لو سمحت . انا اعمل سائل الجلي بهذه الطريقة. 

لعمل برميل زنة 125 كيلو

1- 9 كيلو سلفونيك اسيد

2- 6.5 كيلو تكسابون

3- 1.5 كيلو كمبرلان

4- 250جرام اديتا

5- 200 جرام تايلوز

6- صودا كاوية للتعادل

7- 1.250 كيلو يوريا

8- 750 جرام جلسرين

9- 250 جرام مادة حافظة

10- كلوريد صوديوم لاذابة التكسابون واللزوجة

11- 250 جرام رائحة

12- لون حسب ماتريد

الطريقة

يعبا 3/2 البرميل ماء ثم تضاف الاديتا ويقلب البرميل جيدا

يحل التايلوز في 2 لتر ماء ويلقب جيدا ثم يظاف الى البرميل

تضاف للبرميل 3/2 كمية الصودا ويقلب البرميل جيدا وال3/2 تقريبا 1 كيلو محلول في لتر ماء

نضيف بعدها السلفونيك ويقلب الخليط جيدا ويستمر التقليب حتى تمام ذوبان السلفونيك

يضاف التكسابون في جردل ثم نضيف علية 750 جم ملح ويهرس جيدا ونضيف قليل من الماء ويقلب حتى يتماسك ثم نضيف قليل من الماء مرة اخرى ويقلب حتى يتماسك ونكررها حتى يصبح التكسابون مثل الكريمة وهش واجمالي الماء المضاف تقريبا 4 لتر

وهذة الطريقة للذوبان السريع ثم يترك التكسابون جانبا لحين الحاجة

يترك خليط السلفونيك مدة زمنية ليبرد تقريبا 8 ساعات

يضاف بعدها ال kd أي الكمبرلان ويقلب البرميل تقليب جيدا

يضاف التكسابون ويقلب البرميل تقليب جيد ثم نكمل عملية التعادل

تضاف اليوريا بعد ذوبانها في قليل من الماء 2 لتر ماء وتسكب على البرميل ويقلب جيدا ثم تضاف المادة الحافظة و الجلسرين

نبدا في تزويد اللزوجة بالملح حسب ما تريد وممكن بكلوريد الامونيوم لكن الب اتش لابد ان يكون مظبوط

يضاف بعدها اللون والرائحة
ولكن المنتوج النهائي واخذ لون بني شفاف تقريبا لون حمض السلفونيك 
مع العلم انني اعمل بسلفونيك بني غامق . فهل هناك خطأ ما. اما المشكلة في السلفونيك و شكرا على الرد استاذنا .​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 يوليو 2015)

اهلا بك- وكل عام والامه بخير يارب العالمين
هذا الموضوع طرح من قبل - والرد- جرب بدون يوريا وبدون كمبرلاند وبدون جلسرين وبدون اديتا - ولاداعى لاستخدام كلوريد الامونيوم الآن - وقلل التكسابون
جرب وسجل رأيك


----------



## meddgt (23 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك و اجرك على كل حرف حسنة


----------



## 2egyptianboy (24 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اذن حضرتك يا بشمهندس ممكن معلومات عن مادة البوب كفير واستخدماتها


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 يوليو 2015)

وعليكم السلام
اذكر الاسم بالانجليزيه - الاستنتاج مضيعه للوقت
او التركيبه ومكوناتها -


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 يوليو 2015)

تصنيع الشحم

هل يمكن تبسيط تصنيع الشحم وهل يمكن اجراء تجربه بامكانياتنا البسيطه
سنحاول الرد فى المقال القادم بمشيئة الله


----------



## 2egyptianboy (26 يوليو 2015)

مادة popcfair وقراتها فى تركيبة لمنظف الحمام باستخدام حامض Hcl


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 يوليو 2015)

قد تقصد opacifier
وهوعباره عن
water-based styrene/acrylic or styrene/acrylamide copolymer emulsions
يضفى لون ابيض ميلكى على المنتج - طبعا سنختاره يعمل فى حدود 5:2 بى اتش
هذه معلومات عامه - مازلت عند رأيى - التركيبات الموثقه - لانحتاج فيها الى الاستنتاج


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 يوليو 2015)

تصنيع شحم .... تجربه منزليه 

*اصهر 600 جرام برافين واكس مع 
800 جرام نافتا عند 70 درجه مئويه مع التقليب
وعند تمام المزج اضف ببطئ 1200 جرام زيت نخيل - مع التقليب - ابعد التسخين ويستمر التقليب حتى درجة حرارة الغرفه
جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## 2egyptianboy (30 يوليو 2015)

منظف انيونى 10%
منظف غير انيونى 7%
سلفونيك يتم معادلته بصودا كاوية 7%
مذيب (ايزوبروبيل الكحول او مونوبروبيلين جليكول) 3%
صودا اش 1%
انزيم 
لون وعطر


التركيبة دى يابشمهندس لمنظف سائل للملابس للغسالات العادية فهل لجعله للغسالات الاوتوماتيك نضيف مانع رغوة فقط ام لها طريقة اخرى نرجو الافادة من حضرتك​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 يوليو 2015)

لايكفى اضافة مانع رغوه لتركيبات الغسيل اليدوى لتحويلها الى تركيبات للغسيل الاتوماتيك
تصميم التركيبات فى الغسيل الاتوماتيك مبنى على فكرة اختيار منظفات محدودة الرغوه واذاكانت المكونات مدروسه بعنايه - لا نحتاج مانع رغوه
هناك فرق بين منظف محدود الرغوه - وبدون رغوه
منظفات الغسيل الاتوماتيك - محدودة الرغوة


----------



## 2egyptianboy (1 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهنمدس بس ايه امثلة المنظفات محدودة الرغوة


----------



## بديا10 (2 أغسطس 2015)

وين الاستاز محمود


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 أغسطس 2015)

منظفات محدودة الرغوه

استخدام تركيبات منظفه محدودة الرغوه – بغرض عدم اعاقة الرغوه للعمليه التنظيفيه وسهولة الشطف مرتبط
باختيار ال surfactant المناسب

مرتبط بتصميم التركيبه والغرض من الاستخدام

ملابس – اسطح معدنيه – اطباق داخل الغساله – معدات صناعيه يتم تنظيفها تحت ضغط- الى آخره

*مثال – فى حالة الملابس*
· Laundry care

· Hydrotrope
· Low foaming

· Polyoxyethylene Glycerol fatty acid esters
Glycereth - 7 Cocoate - اسم تجارى
· Nonionic surfactant

*مثال فى حالة الأطباق داخل غسالة الاطباق*



Dishwashing
FINDET® 1214N-1716H - اسم تجارى

Ethoxylated and Propoxylated C1214 Alcohol



Polyoxyalkylene fatty alcohol
Non-ionic PO-EO derivative used as low foaming surfactant
 


Low foaming
*وهناك ما يصلح لأكثر من غرض* 

· Dishwashing
· Laundry care
· Surface care



Nonionic surfactant


Polyoxyethylene Glycerol fatty acid esters

LEVENOL® F-200

وهكذا - السؤال بسيط ولكنه موسوعى - والملخص - اختيار المنظف مرتبط بتصميم التركيبه والغرض من استخدامها


----------



## 2egyptianboy (3 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وفى علمك وربنا يجازيك كل خير


بس اقدر افهم من كلام حضرتك ان فى منظف الغسالات الاتوماتك نستخدم · Polyoxyethylene Glycerol fatty acid esters
Glycereth - 7 Cocoate - اسم تجارى
· Nonionic surfactant
بدلا من التكسابون والسلفونيك ولا بنستخدم التكسابون والسلفونيك بكميات اقل مع وجود المكونات السابقة
​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 أغسطس 2015)

سنضرب مثلا
*اذا استعرضنا تركيبه منظف ملابس اتوماتيك على سبيل المثال 
*
*مذيب رئيسى للتركيبه*
*مياه
*
*منظف رئيسى*
*Decyl Glucoside*
*Non ionic surfactant
*
*وسوفتنر للمياه*
*Sodium Citrate 
*
*ومانع اعادة ترسيب الاوساخ*
*Cellulose Gum
*
*ومغلظ*
*Sodium Chloride
*
*بخلاف مانع نمو للبكتيريا واللون والعطر 
*
*نلاحظ ان حدود البى اتش للتركيبه 8
** وان الاستخدام للملابس الدليكت 
*delicate fabric

*وانها تركيبه تعتمد على فكرة الميل للمنتجات الطبيعيه*
*وهى تركيبه كما ترى بدون تكسابون(تقصد صوديوم لوريث سلفيت ) ولا سلفونيك

فى التهايه التركيبات مدارس - والغرض من الاستخدام - وكما ذكرنا من قبل تستطيع تحديد كل خصائص التركيبه بالقراءه للتركيبه لأنها لغه عالميه
*


----------



## بديا10 (4 أغسطس 2015)

مرحبا استاذ محمود

بالنسبة للصابون الشفاف انا اعملة والحمد لله نسبة الشفافية ممتازة بس اتمنى ان يكون ابيض شفاف انا يكون معي مائل للصفار هل يمكن ان يكون الصابون الشفاف ابيض ابيض وايضا الصلابة هل بالامكان زيادة صلابته


انا بضيف زيوت عطرية مثل زيت الورد وزيت الياسمين بس ما بحس انه ريحته مش قوية هل هناك عطور مستخدمه للصابون والمنظفات 
ولا تنسى صابون القلفونة
الشكر الجزيل لك جربت اكثر من شغلة حضرتك علمتنا اياها والحمد لله نجحت معي ولاقت رواج


----------



## 2egyptianboy (4 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك يا بشمهندس بس هل هناك تركيبات لمنظف الغسالات الاتوماتيك يدخل فيها التيكسابون والسلفونيك؟ ولو فى ايه هى المواد اللى بتحد من الرغوة بلاضافة لمانع الرغوة؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 أغسطس 2015)

اهلا بكم
بالنسبه للصابون الشفاف هذه نتيجة ممتازه للصناعات المنزليه - مزيد من الشفافيه تعنى مزيد من الصعوبات فى التصنيع
صلابة الصابون ترجع لنوع الزيوت الداخله فى التركيبه - واحيانا نتغاضى عن الصلابه الكامله برغبة ان تكون صفات الصابون افضل
المقال القادم عن صابون القلفونيا بمشيئة الله
ثم عن نمازج من التركيبات (منظفات الملابس ) - لتوضيح ما شرحناه
ثم نمازج من تركيبات عطريه للصابون


----------



## بديا10 (5 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور
هذه هي التركيبة ولو سمحت ما تقييمك لها

التركيبة هي زيت نخيل - زيت جوز هند-زيت خروع - وكحول - جلسرين - محلول سكري 
بس لو سمحتلي دكتور في تركيبات فيها شحم حيواني وايضا تركيبات فيها ستياريك اسد هل هذة المكونات تساعد على زيادة الصلابة
بالنسبة للشحم لو استخدمنا شحم الخروف العادي الي بالبيت ولا المقصود شحم تاني


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 أغسطس 2015)

اهلا بك
نعم من ضمن اسباب اضافة الشحم الحيوانى لنركيبة الصابون القطع لزيادة الصلابه
من ضمن التركيبات الطبيعيه للصابون القطع استخدام الشحم الحيوانى - دهن خروف مثلا ويتم صهرة وتصفيته من بقايا لم تنصهر - 
وهو ما تستخدمه بعض البيوت فى الطعام بدلا من السمن او اضافة للسمن لاضفاء طعم ونكهه محببه للطعام....
طبعا هناك شحم حيوانى منصهر ايضا ولكن مدة تخزينه اطول بغرض مصانع الصابون ويصعب الحصول عليه من محال الكيماويات بالقطاعى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 أغسطس 2015)

*تركيبة منظف ملابس محدود الرغوه 
*
*400 جرام سالفونيك متعادل (40% ماده فعاله )*
*40 جرام لوريك داى ايثانول اميد (65% اميد )*
*50 جرام صوديوم زيلين سلفونيت*
*20 جرام تترابوتاسيوم بيرو فوسفات*
*175 جرام ميتا – صوديوم سليكات*
*مظهر ضوئى ومياه حتى اكجم اجمالى التركيبه*
*جرب فى اقل كميه وتريث فى الحكم قبل تسجيل رأيك*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 أغسطس 2015)

*تركيبة معطر صابون (قطع – بار –صلب ) 
*
*ضع بالترتيب وخلط*
*10 جرام زيت حشيشة الليمون *
*80 جرام زيت لاونده*
*15 جرام زيت حصى لبان وخلط وسجل رأيك هل هناك فارق بين هذه التركيبه ووضع زيت عطر واحد منفردا*
*ملحوظه*
*نلاحظ ان الصابون القطع يباع فى مغلف يحمى ايضا عطره*
*بمجرد فتح المغلف – تشم رائحه طيبه – ولكن عند الأستخدام لن تكون بمثل ما شممت اول مره – مهما كان نوع الصابون ,*


----------



## بديا10 (8 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا لك استاذي


----------



## بديا10 (8 أغسطس 2015)

اسئلتي بسيطة تناسب محدودية معلوماتي احتملنا دكتور 

بس اذا سمحتلي ان تورد تركيبة صابون شفاف او ان تعدلي على التركيبة الاتية لانها تكون مائلة للصفار وانا اتمنى ان يكون الصابون الناتج ابيض

التركيبة هي 
105 جرام زيت نخيل 105 جرام زيت جوز هند 90 جرام زيت خروع - خلط 37 جرام ماء مع 94 جرام سكل لعمل محلول سكري - 190 جرام كحول تركيز 195 123 جرام ماء 45.6 جرام صودا 
نخلط الكوستك وع الزيوت عند درجة حرارة 45 ثم نضيف الجلسرين ونحرك ثم نضعها على بخار الماء حتى درجة حرارة 55 نضيف الكحول بالتدريج مع التحريك ونتركة ساعة ثم نضيف المحلول السكري 

اود استبدال زيت النخيل بشيئ اخر لانه ينتج صابون غائم 
شكرا على استيعابك لنا ذاك اني اود اقدم افضل ما يمكن ويكون منتجي على درجة من الاتقان والجودة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 أغسطس 2015)

*Baume*

*مصطلحات ومعانى*
*البوميه – مقياس لتركيز المحاليل – له جداول*
*مثال *
*محلول صودا كاويه 26 بوميه يعنى ان نسبة الصودا الكاويه فى المحلول 19.58% او نسبة البوتاسا الكاويه 24.20% ... وهكذا*
*ذكرت ذلك لان بعض التركيبات – تصف المحاليل بالبوميه (اعنى تركيبات الصابون )*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أغسطس 2015)

صابون شفاف

اكساب الشفافيه للصابون مرتبط بالمكونات ومحلول اكساب الشفافيه وله عدة طرق
اضافة القلفونيه بنسبه يزيد من الشفافيه
اضافة الشحم الحيوانى يزيد من الشفافيه 
.................

لنجرب التالى... تجربه - نحصل على الصابون جاهز ولا نصنعه ونجرب فيه شفافية الصابون

380 جرام صابون مبشور جاف +200 جرام كحول 95% +100 جرام جلسرين + 320 جرام محلول سكرى (50%)


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أغسطس 2015)

اضافة الشحم الحيوانى يزيد من الشفافيه - صحتها يزيد الصلابه
اضافة زيت جوز الهند يزيد الرغوة
اضافة زيت الخروع يزيد الشفافيه
تقليل نسبة زيت النخيل ​


----------



## بديا10 (13 أغسطس 2015)

الله يبارك فيك استازي


----------



## بديا10 (13 أغسطس 2015)

الله يبارك فيك استازي


----------



## 2egyptianboy (15 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك يا بشمهندس وبارك الله فيك وفى علمك 
شكرا لحضرتك على تركيبة منظف الملابس السائل محدود الرغوة بس ايه هى الحالات اللى بستخدم فيها مانع الرغوة؟ يعنى ممكن نماذج لتركيبات بنستخدم فيها مانع الرغوة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 أغسطس 2015)

اهلا بك
هناك تركيبات لغسيل الملابس ( اتوماتيك ) تستخدم مانع رغوه - مازالت موجوده
الحديث عن منظفات محدودة الرغوه الغرض منه الاشاره الى ان هناك اتجاه آخر - افضل وأحدث
استخدام مانع الرغوه فى منظفات تحتاج - فعل ميكانيكى قوى - مثل غسيل خطوط انتاج الالبان بالمصانع - تنكات الزيوت والوقود - غسيل بودى سيارات النقل وكل ذلك يستدعى ضغط عالى للمياه بالمنظف


----------



## بديا10 (19 أغسطس 2015)

الى السيد محمود 

قرات كل ما كتبت واستفدت الكثير شكرا لك لكني اود التعقيب على نقطة ذكرتها في هذا الملتقى 

بالنسبة لصناعة الصابون انت تقول ان الصناعات المنزلية لا يمكن ان ترقى لما تنتجه المصانع نظرا للاليات ولمعدات المتوفرة في المصنع لا يمكن توفرها في المنزل 
انا يا استازي اعمل في مجال الصابون من قبل ان اعلم كيفية صناعة الصابون الشفاف حيث كنت احضر الصابون الشفاف الخام من عند العطار جاهز وانا اقطعه واذيبه في حمام مائي واحيانا في الميكرويف والونه واعطرة واعمل منه اشكال متعددة وابيعها كان لي زبائن والحمد لله لكن كان لهم تعليقات من ان الصابون طرية وبعد فترة يتغير قوامها اخذت الكلام بالاعتبار سالت وبحثت عن طريقة عمل الصابون الشفاف لاني اتمنى تقديم الافضل واتقدم اتطور وبالفعل علمتني الطريقة ابنه عمتي وهي كيميائيه عملتها وكانت النتائج جميلة جدا ولاقت رواجا كبيرا والحمد لله والكل شهد لي بان الجودة اصبحت مختلفة عمل سبق والان اعتمدت طريقتك دكتور وجدتها اسهل واضمن وايضا نتائجها جميلة والداعي لكتابة هذا الكلام لاني قبل يومين تفقدت صابون كنت عاملته من قبل وهو بطريقة الصابون الخام الجاهز من المصنع وللامانه تقريبا صارلوا شهر مغلف نزعت عنه الغلاف صدقني دكتور قرفت من منظرة ومن قوامه وكبيته بينما في صابون انا عاملته بطريقتي وفي المنزل وصالوا شهر تقريبا واكثر وقوامه مثل ما هو وصلابه واحتفاظه باللون والرائحه 
حبيت دكتور اطلعك على تجربتي واعوذبالله من ان اراجعك او انتقد كلامك فانت صاحب علم والفضل الكبير لك في تعلمي صناعة الصابون منذ متابعتي لهذا الملتقى لكني اود ان اقول اذا كنت انت امين وصاحب خبرة في عملك واهل للثقة ليس الكل كذلك انا اشتريها من السوق وتكون طريقة ولزجه والتي اعملها في البيت افضل بكثير والحمد لله

بعض المصانع تستخدم اردى المواد الخام من اجل تحقيق ارباح لذلك عندما اعمل حاجتي بالبيت بتكون مضمونه اكثر ولاني اعرف شو حاطة وابحث دائما عن اجود الاشياء لان لا احد يغش نفسه لكن ينقصنا العلم والخبرة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 أغسطس 2015)

اهلا بك
كلام رائع عن جودة منتجاتك المنزليه والحرص على الجوده
عند ذكر - شراء صابون جاهز لتكملة تجربة الشفاف - لم يخطر على البال الغش بالاسواق - بل كل الكلام على المنتجات المطابقه للمواصفه - ومع ذلك هناك طريقة اخرى تعتمد على انتاج الصابون الشفاف منزليا - بدون الاعتماد على منتجات الغير
منتجات المنازل - لاترقى الى منتجات المصانع المعتمده - بمعنى فنى - ذكرته من قبل - مثلا لا نستطيع استخلاص الجلسرين منه - ووجود الجلسرين داخل الصابون بكميه اكبر من اللازم - مشكله - بالاضافه انه ينعكس على السعر - وهناك اسباب فنيه كثيره - لايسع المقام لذكرها - منها عمر التخزين - ولذلك ذكرت ان سرعة دوران المنتج من الصانع الى المستهلك فى الصناعات المنزليه - تعفينا من هذة الجزئيه
عموما المنتجات المنزليه - يطلبها العميل ويفضلها على اساس انها homemade ويعلم مالها من ضمان المكونات وما عليها ايضا
مبروك النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 أغسطس 2015)

*مزيل دهون اسطح أفران بوتوجاز – تركيبه منزليه
*
*منخفضة التكلفه – سهلة الصنع – آمنه
*
*رش على السطح *
*acetic acid*
*تركيز 6% ( متاح بالمنازل ) انتظر 5 دقائق*
*ثم اعقبه برش السطح *
*hydrogen peroxide*
*تركيز 15 % متاح بالصيدليات ومحلات المواد الكيماويه*
*انتظر 15 دقيقه ثم ادعك بسلك دعك المونيوم مبلل بمنظف سائل ومياه ثم اشطف بمياه وجفف - وسجل رأيك
استدراك - **hydrogen peroxide يتأثر بالضوء - لا يخزن فى زجاجات شفافه*


----------



## 83moris (22 أغسطس 2015)

بديا10 قال:


> الى السيد محمود
> 
> قرات كل ما كتبت واستفدت الكثير شكرا لك لكني اود التعقيب على نقطة ذكرتها في هذا الملتقى
> 
> ...



حضرتك جربت اية طريقة...مشاركة رقم كام في هذا الموضوع
شكرااا


----------



## بديا10 (22 أغسطس 2015)

مرحبا
طريقة التي عرضها الاستاذ محمود في صفحة 63 ونتائجها جميلة


----------



## بديا10 (22 أغسطس 2015)

مرحبا دكتور محمود

بالنسبة لعمل صابون الحليب هل يتم باستبدال الماءالمقطر اللازم لاذابة الكوستك بالحليب وهل يحتاج لاضاف مادة حافظة ام يجف بجفاف الصابون
وما رايك باضافة لاكتات الصوديوم كمادة حافظة وهل نحتاج للمادة الحافظة حتى باستخدام الحليب المجفف

ناسف لكثرة الاسئلة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 أغسطس 2015)

اهلا بك

عباره عن صابون زيت زيتون - بالطريقه الساخنه - مع بعض الاضافات- زيوت اخرى للتحسين تختلف من تركيبه لأخرى - - طبعا الصودا الكاويه تحل بالماء - ويضاف فى النهايه بعد اكتمال الاستواءالحليب والعطر والماده الحافظه - نكتفى بفيتامين e كمادة حافظه - ويتم التقليب الجيد وباقى الخطوات معروفه - صب وتقطيع


----------



## بديا10 (23 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## 2egyptianboy (28 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله يا بشمهندس خير الجزاء 
استأذن حضرتك فى منظف الملابس للغسالات الاتوماتيك ممكن ذكر مثال لتركيبة نستخدم فيها مانع رغوة


----------



## بديا10 (31 أغسطس 2015)

اين الاستاذ محمود


----------



## 2egyptianboy (10 سبتمبر 2015)

اين البشمهندس محمود لعل حضرتك بخير


----------



## Abu zainab (13 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم أخونا البش مهندس الكريم فتحي حماد على ما ابليت وكتبت ونصحت وصححت فلك بكل حرف مليار حسنة إن شاء الكريم
وأسأله أن كل من كنت سببا في فتح باب الرزق عليه أن يدعوا لك بظهر الغيب 
وأن يزيدك من فضله وعلمه وكرمه إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه سبحانه وتعالى
وإن كانت الكلمات لا تةفي حقكم جميعا أنتم وباقي المهندسين الكرام الذين لا يبخلون علينا بعلمهم وتعليمهم ونصحهم وتوجيهم ثم هذا الموقع الأكثر من ممتاز وجيد وكريم


----------



## meddgt (26 سبتمبر 2015)

عيدك مبارك يااستاذنا


----------



## Eng Raim (27 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير وجزاكم الله خيرا 

لدي بعض الاسئلة عن صناعة مستحضرات التجميل 
ها يجب قياس ph لكل منتج كريم اليد 
مزيل المكياج وكريم مرطب ,بودرة سائلة وكم يجب ان تكون قراءة Ph لكل منها هل تختلف 
كيف ممكن اعدلها هل يصح استخدام ملح الليمون في الكريمات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 2egyptianboy (8 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
لعل حضرتك بخير يابشمهندس محمود
ولى طلب ممكن تركيبة لازلة الاحبار من الاقمشة


----------



## 2egyptianboy (10 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لمزيل الاحبار قرأت ان الاوكزاليك اسيد والبيوتيل جليكول من اقوى المواد فى اذابة الاحبار فلو اضفت الاوكزاليك للبيوتيل جليكول باضافة السيمسول كسيفكتنت فهل ده يعطى مذيب قوى للاحبار نرجو الافاده من حضرتك يا بشمهنمدس


----------



## ديميثانيزر (11 أكتوبر 2015)

أخي الكريم محمود فتحي حماد 
جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك في علمك


----------



## meddgt (19 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم يا اساتذتنا الكرام ممكن اسالكم سؤال 
كيف تتم عملية اذابة اليود اي ما هو المذيب المناسب


----------



## 83moris (19 أكتوبر 2015)

meddgt قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اساتذتنا الكرام ممكن اسالكم سؤال
> كيف تتم عملية اذابة اليود اي ما هو المذيب المناسب



اعتقد بيدوب في الماء بمساعدة يوديد البوتاسيوم بنسبة 1 يود الي 3 يوديد بوتاسيوم


----------



## zizoamr36 (19 أكتوبر 2015)

اين اجد دي جليكول استيارات و كم سعره و حبذا خواصه الفيزيائية و الكيميائية ارجو سرعة الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (20 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمود فتحي حماد بارك اللة فيكم واكثر من امثالك
لي طلب عند سيادتكم يا ريت تساعدني فية انا محتاج تركيبة release agent oil base wax يسبب عدم التصاق بولي يوريثان بالاسطمبة شكرا جزيلا انا محتاج هذة التركيبة علي وجة السرعة يا ريت .


----------



## 83moris (26 ديسمبر 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> *صابون زيت جوز هند قطع ( صلب – بار )
> *
> 356 جرام مياه – اذب فيها 137 جرام صودا كاويه قشور واتركها جانبا
> 935 جرام زيت جوز هند( درجه 76) وفهمتا معناها من قبل
> ...



معلش يا بشمهندس
هل يصلح الزيت درجة "غذاءي " لهذا الغرض ام لا ..لا اعلم اذا كان معالج ام خام
وهل يصلح اناء من الالمونيوم للتسخين ام لا
شكراا


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (27 ديسمبر 2015)

aboahmed_1972 قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ محمود فتحي حماد بارك اللة فيكم واكثر من امثالك
> لي طلب عند سيادتكم يا ريت تساعدني فية انا محتاج تركيبة release agent oil base wax يسبب عدم التصاق بولي يوريثان بالاسطمبة شكرا جزيلا انا محتاج هذة التركيبة علي وجة السرعة يا ريت .


السلام عليكم يا استاذ محمود يا ريت تبعثها الاميل لاني مش عارف اجيبها من هنا ومتشكر لسيادتكم علي الاهتمام 
[email protected]
my telephone 01006429423


----------



## meddgt (12 يناير 2016)

شكرا يا استاذنا الكريم انا لا اعرف مسحوق الصمغ و هل لديه اسم اخر و اين اجده في الجزائر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## meddgt (13 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا الكريم 
لقد وجدت الصمغ العربي و لكن كيف اصنع مستحلب اولي من زيت البرافين و الصمغ العربي . الكمية و الطريقة من فظلك


----------



## meddgt (17 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكبارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز و استاذنا الكريم و الله استفدت من حضرتك كثير هل عندك معلومات عن مادة اسمها (الإيزو بارافينيك ) محلول لونه نوعا ما ازرق و هو خفيف و فيما يستعمل من فضلك​


----------



## meddgt (22 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ممكن سؤال 
ما تركيبة المنظف الذي يزيل الاسمنت من سطح السيارة و لكن لا يترك اثر على السيارة و شكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 أكتوبر 2017)

*وصفات جدتى للبشره الحساسه*

*وصفات جدتى للبشرة الحساسة*
*اهتمامات القراء*
*..............*
*وصفات جدتى للتعامل مع البشره الحساسه – *
*سهله ومباشره .*
*زيت جوز الهند وحده يكفى لترطيب البشره*
*او مخفوق زيت جوز الهند كالوصفه التاليه :*
*2كوب زيت جوز هند ويتم الخفق بالبلندر من7 الى 10 دقائق+نصف ملعقه زيت اركان وخفق ثم 10 قطرات اسانس لافندر وخفق الى ان يظهر القوام الكريمى .

*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*وصفات جدتى
*
*وصفات الشحم الحيوانى ( الدهون ) كمرطب للبشره ومغذى للشعر . 
*
*لوشن مرطب للجسم .*
* زيت شعر بالدهون . *
*زيت الكركار . *
*...............

*
* وصفات جدتى فى هذا المضمار – لاتنافس – فقد كان لها باع فى استخدام وتطويع دهون ( شحوم ) البقر والخراف والدهن المستخلص من زيول البقر والجاموس . *
*كانت تصهر كل نوع على حده – وكل نوع وله وصفاته . *
*كل البيوتات العربيه كانت تصهر الدهون بطريقه واحده – التسخين الهين الى درجة الانصهار ( يتحول القوام الى زيتى – ويترك على التسخين فتره ) ويصفى من الشوائب وبقايا تأبى الانصهار – وتخزن فى اوعيه فخاريه بدون مواد حافظه لمدة عام .*
* .............. *
*فكرة الوصفات : خليط من الزيوت النباتيه المشهود عنها بافادة الشعر – والدهون الحيوانيه هذه هى فكرة الوصفات . قد نستبدل زيوت الشعر بزيوت للبشره وسنحصل بالمقابل على تركيبات جديده للبشره – اساسها ايضا – زيوت ودهون قد نضيف عليها مستخلصات نباتات عطريه مفيده .*
*فى النهايه قد نجد اكثر من تصرف فى الوصفات ولكن قد عرفنا الفكره .*
*............. .. *
*لوشن مرطب للجسم .*
* اصهر نصف كوب دهن غنم ( معد من قبل ومصفى ) على تسخين هادئ وتقليب خفيف بين الحين والآخر – ارفع من على التسخين وخلط 2 ملعقه كبيره زيت زيتون وخلط جيد للتجانس ثم العطر ثم التعبئه .*
* ............................*
* زيت شعر . 
اصهر التالى معا لمدة ساعه على تسخين هادئ 4 جرام دهن خروف ( معد من قبل ومصفى ) +50 جم زيت زيتون +2 جم زيت لوز حلو + 25 جم زيت خروع . تقليب خفيف بين الحين والحين – وقبل التعبئه – ضع وخلط عطرك المفضل . *
*......... *
*زيت الكركار للشعر . *
*زيت الكركار عباره عن دهن حيوانى ننتقيه من خلال زيل البقر – نشفيه ويتم الصهر بتصفيته وتخزينه – طبعا ستكون صورته بعد التبريد متماسكه وان تعذر سنكتفى بدهن الخروف وصهره وتصفيته وحفظه لدينا كمادة خام .............*
* مقادير متساويه من الدهن الذى صهرناه وزيت السمسم +مستخلص القرنفل . مستخلص القرنفل عباره عن قرنفل نقعناه فى الماء فتره طويله – سنستخدم الماء المنقوع يتم غلى التركيبه السابقه – مع تقليب خفيف للمزج - حتى يتلاشى الماء ويتبقى الخليط .*
*كل الوصفات تستخدم كدهان خارجى سواء للشعر او للبشره . *
*جرب يهمنا معرفة رأيك . *
*................. *
*مهندس / محمود حماد **[email protected]
مقال منشور لى من قبل فى موقع *http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/*

واعيد نشره هنا لتعم الفائده
*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*تخفيف رائحة الكيروسين**
..............*






*
..................
ازالة رائحة الكيروسين – كتبنا عنها بحث فى السابق وعرفنا انها امكانيات مصانع ومؤسسات بتروليه كبرى .*
*والكيروسين عديم الرائحه اوبدون رائحه – غالى الثمن – ويصل سعره عشرة اضعاف الكيروسين قبل الازاله .*
*يكثر استخدام الكيروسين فى المنازل والمعسكرات – اى فى الاماكن المغلقه والمفتوحه .*
*................*
*كنا نلتجئ الى التركيبه التاليه لتخفيف حدة الرائحه وليس لازالتها .*
*لتر كيروسين انقع وحرك وقلب فيه باجاده 22.5 جرام جير*
*صفى الكيروسين بفلتر ناعم – كنا نستخدم القماش المتعدد الطبقات*
*لتحسين لون الدخان والاضاءه ايضا – اضف صبغة ذوابه للكيروسين*
*احيانا كنا لا نجدها فنتغاضى عنها .*
*جرب فى مصابيح الاضاءة وسجل رأيك .*
*مهندس / محمود حماد*
*[email protected]
مقال منشور من قبل ومعاد لتعميم الفائده*


----------



## alisuez11 (7 أكتوبر 2017)

السيد المهندس / محمود حماد 
سعدت بسطوع شمسك فى المنتدى ، وجزاك الله خيرا على ماتقدمة لنا ولاثراء ثقافتنا .
ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح انواع ومواصفات زيت جوز الهند حيث يوجد الاصفر الشفاف والابيض ذو الرائحة المميزة وانواع اخرى rbd 
وما الانواع المفضل استخدمها فى وصفات التجميل 
ولسيادتكم وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 أكتوبر 2017)

اهلا بك
زيت جوز الهند - موضوع موسوعى .
سأرتب لمقاله بمشيئة الله ؟
بدلا من رد سريع قد لا يفى بالغرض .


----------



## alisuez11 (8 أكتوبر 2017)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اهلا بك
> زيت جوز الهند - موضوع موسوعى .
> سأرتب لمقاله بمشيئة الله ؟
> بدلا من رد سريع قد لا يفى بالغرض .


شكرا جزيلا .. انا فى الانتظار


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 أكتوبر 2017)

*زيت جوز الهند – جزء اول*


*




*
*زيت جوز الهند – جزء اول .*

*RBD*
*سنتناول موضوع زيت جوز الهند – كأصناف متداوله – وطرق الاستخراج واستخداماته – وملاحظات هامه – حول كل عنوان .. لنبدأ .*
*..*
*سنتحفظ حول وصف اورجانيك – فهذا الوصف يطلق على المحاصيل المزروعه – بأسمده طبيعيه – غير كيماويه – اما ثمرات جوز الهند – فهى من نخيل ومزارع – و لاتحتاج رعاية المحاصيل – لايستخدمون فيها الاسمده – سواء طبيعيه او غيرها .*
*RBD*
*نوع من زيوت جوز الهند للأغراض الصناعيه – فهو معالج – لازالة رائحته – وهذا يعطى فرصه لظهور التعطير فى المنتج – وايضا لاطعم له – ويميل لونه الى اصفر فاتح – والمعالجه له تطيل عمر نخزينه – وترتفع درجه تحمله لحرارة التسخين .*
*…………..*
*ونظرا لطريقة تصنيعه وما يثار حولها – فقد تحدد استخدامه للأغراض الصناعيه – والتجميل من الخارج .*
*زيت جوز هند 76 فهرنهيت – تعنى 25 مئويه – هى درجة تماسكه ويبدأ فى تغيير القوام اذا ارتفعت حرارة الغرفه .*
*…………….*
*فوائده للمنظفات .*
*اندماجه بسهولة في الصابون ينعم الجلد - تطويل الصلاحية*
*ويعزى ذلك إلى نسيج زيت جوز الهند الذي هو خفيف وغير دهني ويمكن إضافته بسهولة إلى بلسم الشفاه مثلا أو تركيبات الستيك .*
*ويستخدم عادة في الصابون – ومستحضرات التجميل كقاعدة كريم – والمراهم وكريمات التدليك.*
*فائدة أخرى من زيت جوز الهند هو الاستخدام في*
*.*


*مرطبات الوجه*
*بلسم الشفاه*
*تركيبات الصابون سواء على الساخن او البارد .*
*كريمات ومستحضرات الجسم*


*مرطبات اليد والقدم*
*منتجات العناية بالطفل*
*زيوت الشعر*
*العطور الصلبة*
*مساج التدليك*
*مزيلات المكياج*
*الخصائص*
*بالأضافه لما ذ كر .*


*حمض لوريك 44-52٪*
*مضاد للفطريات، مضادات الميكروبات، مضاد للجراثيم*
*يساعد على منع تبخر المركبات العطرية المتطايرة*
*يرطب ويحمي*
*عديم الرائحة*
*طرق انتاجه .*
*يتم تجفيف ثمرات جوز الهند بعد تقطيعها – فى الشمس او باستخدام الدخان الناتج من حرق الاخشاب فى اكشاك – او بحرارة الافران –*
*المعالجه وازالة الروائح والتبييض – غالبا تتدخل الكيماويات فى المعالجه .*
*………………*
*تعرض المنتج الاساسى لعوامل الجو المفتوحه – يعرضة للتلوث الشديد – واحتمالية تسممه عاليه -*
*الزيت المنتج من الثمرات الجافه لايستخدم مباشرة – بل يتعرض لعمليات اخرى لضمان اقل تلوث ممكن .*
*لايستخدم فى المنتجات الطبيه ولا فى الاستخدامات الداخليه – منتجات التناول بالفم .*
*………………………*
*مهندس محمود حماد*
*[email protected]
مقال منقول ومنشور من قبل لى فى موقع
http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/*


----------



## alisuez11 (11 أكتوبر 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير .... واشكر حضرتك على سرعة الاستجابة وفى انتظار تكملة الموضوع.:20::20::20:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أكتوبر 2017)

*زيت جوز الهند المهدرج*

[h=1]زيت جوز الهند المهدرج[/h][h=1]
[/h][h=1]زيت جوز الهند المهدرج[/h][h=1][FONT=&quot]




*………………………………*

*زيت جوز الهند، كوكوس*
* أصفر شاحب، نصف صلب،* *يتم الحصول على زيت جوز الهند بعد تجفيف جوز الهند،وله اسم آخر كوكوس نوسيفيرا*
*Cocus Nucifera**.*
*………………………..*
*ما هي الزيوت المهدرجة أو المهدرجة جزئيا؟*
*الهدرجة، كاملة أو جزئية، هي عملية كيميائية يتم فيها إضافة الهيدروجين إلى الزيوت السائلة لتحويلها إلى شكل صلب**.*
*…………………………..*
*. **من بين هذه المكونات المصنوعة من*
*زيت جوز الهند المهدرج – حامض جوز الهند المهدرج،…. امثله .*
* كحول جوز الهند، بوتيلين جلايكول كوكويت، كابريليك / كابريك / كوكو جليسريدات، زيت جوز الهند ديسيل استرات، كوكتيل إثيل هيكسيل، كوكويت إثيل هيكسيل، كوكويت إثيل هيكسيل، كوكويت إثيل هيكسيل، كوكويت إثي لهيكسيل، كوكويت إثيل، ، أوكتيلدوديسيل كوكويت، كوكتيل كوكايت، كوكسيت المغنيسيوم، كوكوت البوتاسيوم، كوكيت الصوديوم، كبريتات الأمونيوم كوكومونوجليسريد، كبريتات كوكومونوجليسريد الصوديوم، *
*……………………….*
* زيت جوز الهند هو الأكثر استخداما في تركيبات مستحضرات التجميل والعناية .*
*منتجات الحمام، ماكياج العيون، منتجات العناية بالشعر، كريمات الحلاقة، منتجات العناية بالبشرة وأحمر الشفاه .*
*زيت جوز الهند وحمض جوز الهند، والمكونات المشتقة من زيت جوز الهند وحمض جوز الهند لديها االخصائص التالية .**.*
*عامل عدم تكتل – مثل- كوكويت المغنيسيوم*
*مستحلب – مثل – كحول جوز الهند – بوتيلين جلايكول كوكويت*
*تكييف الشعر – كوكوس نوسيفيرا*
*تكييف البشرة – المطريات – مثل :*
* كابريليك / كابريك / كوكو جليسريدس، كوكليسريدس، كوكتيل إثيل هيكسيل، كوكوزي إيزوديسيل، كوكتيل لوريل، كوكتيل ميثيل، كوكتيل أوكتيلدوديسيل،*
*عامل تكييف الجلد –*
* زيت جوز الهند المهدرج، استرات ديسيل زيت جوز الهند، كوكتيل ديكيل، لوريل كوكويت، تريديسيل كوكويت*
*المواد السائلة – عوامل التطهير – مثل :*
*حمض جوز الهند، حمض جوز الهند المهدرج، كوكوت البوتاسيوم، كوكويت الصوديوم، كبريتات الأمونيوم كوكومونوجليسريد، كبريتات كوكومونوجليسريد الصوديوم، كوكيت البوتاسيوم المهدرجة، كوكيت الصوديوم المهدرجة*
* منظفات – عوامل استحلاب –*
* كوكتيلات البوتاسيوم، كوكويت الصوديوم*
* تعزيز الرغوة –*
* كحول جوز الهند*
*زيادة اللزوجه – مائي –*
* الكحول جوز الهند*
*اللزوجة – غير المائي –*
* الكحول جوز الهند، بوتيلين جلايكول كوكويت، كوكوات المغنيسيوم*
[/FONT]
[/h][h=2]جدول استخدام زيوت جوز الهند المهدرجه[/h][h=2]فى التجميل والمنظفات[/h][h=1][FONT=&quot] 



[*=left]*Anticaking agents –*
* Magnesium Cocoate*


*Emulsion stabilizers –*
*Coconut Alcohol , Butylene Glycol Cocoate*


*Hair conditioning agents –*
* Cocus Nucifera **(Coconut) Oil,*


*Opacifying agents –*
* Hydrogenated Coconut Acid*


*Skin-conditioning agents – emollient –*
* Caprylic/Capric/Coco Glycerides, Cocoglycerides, Ethylhexyl Cocoate, Isodecyl Cocoate, Lauryl Cocoate, Methyl Cocoate, Octyldodecyl Cocoate, Hydrogenated Coco-Glycerides*


*Skin-conditioning agents –*
* miscellaneous – Cocus Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Pentaerythrityl Cocoate*


*Skin-conditioning agents –*
* occlusive – Cocus Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Hydrogenated Coconut Oil, Coconut Oil Decyl Esters, Decyl Cocoate, Lauryl Cocoate, Tridecyl Cocoate*


*Slip modifiers –*
*Magnesium Cocoate*


*Surfactants – cleansing agents –*
* Coconut Acid, Hydrogenated Coconut Acid, Potassium Cocoate, Sodium Cocoate, Ammonium Cocomonoglyceride Sulfate, Sodium Cocomonoglyceride Sulfate, Potassium Hydrogenated Cocoate, Sodium Hydrogenated Cocoate*


*Surfactants – emulsifying agents –*
* Potassium Cocoate, Sodium Cocoate*


*Surfactants – foam boosters –*
* Coconut Alcohol*


*Viscosity increasing agents – aqueous –*
* Coconut Alcohol Viscosity increasing agents – nonaqueous – Coconut Alcohol, Butylene Glycol Cocoate, Magnesium Cocoate*
*مهندس محمود حماد**[email protected] *​[/FONT]
[/h]


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 أكتوبر 2017)

*صابون سائل ….منظفات سائلة ..ما الفرق .*

*صابون سائل ….منظفات سائلة ..ما الفرق .*

*تركيبة صابون زيت زيتون سائل .*
*…………*





*المنظفات – تعنى التعامل مع الزيوت النباتيه والدهون الحيوانيه والاحماض الدهنيه لها – والخامات المخلقه من مصدر بترولى .*
*اذا كنا نتعامل مع الزيوت النباتيه والدهون الحيوانيه – نطلق على المنتج ( صابون ) اذا كنا نتعامل مع الخامات المخلقه – نطلق عليها ( منظف ) مع اشتراك الكل فى صفة التنظيف .*
*……………*
*اغلب منظفات الاطباق الموجوده بالسوق – منظفات صناعيه –( حمض مشتقات بتروليه) – ويتم التعادل ولكن الصابون عادة يكون على شكل قطع*
*– وان اردناه سائل – يتم تحويله بنقعه فى المياه المغليه بنسب ثم الخلط – وبذلك يتحول الى صابون سائل .
ابسط فكره :*
*كوب صابون زيت زيتون مبشور + 4 كوب مياة ويتم التسخين بحراره هادئه ويتم التقليب والخلط وبمجرد تمام الذوبان اضف 2 ملعقه جلسرين نباتى وخلط وتقليب – لتمام الذوبان – ابعد عن التسخين – ضبط القوام النهائى بالمياه .*
*………….*
*صابون زيت زيتون سائل*
*اما ببشر صابون زيت الزيتون ونقعه فى مياه مغليه ثم خلط وتقليب وضبط القوام بالماء – كما اسلفنا –*
*او بتصنيعه بالكامل كالتالى :*
*910 جرام زيت زيتون 170 جرام هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم ( انتبه وليس هيدروكسيد صوديوم ) 340 جرام ماء ويتم الخلط بالبلندر السريع ( محلول البوتاسا الكاويه يضاف الى الزيت وخلط) ثم يتم الطبخ على الساخن بالطريقه المعروفه وعادة يأخذ من 3 ال 4 ساعه او لتمام التصبن. شكل الخليط طوال مدة الطبخ لمن يصنعه لأول مره : كريم – ثم عجين – ثم غراء شاف – ثم هلام شفاف . عند انتهاء التصبن اضف مباشرة مياه تخفيف القوام المغليه والتسخين والتقليب مستمر الى تمام الذوبان – تأكد من التعادل – بى اتش من 6 : 8 اجعل مياه التخفيف 4 مرات وزن الصابون – وعلى حسب القوام عدل حساباتك . اتركه للراحه يوم كامل وترسيب الشوائب العطر واللون اختيارى ( اقترح ورد مثلا )*
*الاستخدامات : تركيبات الشامبو - رغوة الحمام - منظف ملابس- منظف اطفال - شاور …… والعديد .*
*…………..*
*مهندس / محمود حماد **[email protected]
مقال نشر لى سابقا فى موقع 
http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/
لذا لزم التنويه*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 أكتوبر 2017)

*لوسيون مطهر للجلد واليد.*






*لهواة المنتجات الطبيعيه. طبيعى –*
*آمن وفعال .*
*المكونات :*
*كلها متاحه فى محلات العطاره والسوبر ماركت والصيدليات.*
*شمع عسل + زيت جوجوبا +زيت لوز مر+زيت جنين القمح + زيت لبان مر( زيت لبان دكر .) …………. لنبدأ بالتفاصيل .*
*58جرام شمع عسل ويصهر على حمام مائى يضاف اليه مع التقليب 28 جرام زيت جوجوبا + 136جرام زيت لوز حلو مع التقليب + 1.5 ملعقة طعام زيت جنين القمح مع التقليب + 1.5 ملعقة طعام زيت لبان مر مع التقليب. ارفع من على التسخين ( الحمام المائى ) واستمر فى التقليب دقائق*
*جرب وسجل رأيك*
*مهندس محمود حماد **[email protected]
مقال نشر لى من قبل فى موقع
**http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 أكتوبر 2017)

*تركيبات الكريم واللسيون.*

[h=1]تركيبات الكريم واللسيون.[/h][FONT=&quot]……………………[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*تركيبات التجميل عموما اما علاجية أودوائية .مثل مضاد التعرق.*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*اوزينه – مثل احمر الشفاه – أو للأصلاح مثل مساحيق الوجه –*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*هذا توصيف عام. اما تركيبات الكريم اقسامها كالتالى.*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*لكل المناسبات – اساس – تدليك – متلاشى – ليلى – تنظيف – مرطب – مطرى – واقى. –*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*وبالتالى عند كتابة التركيبه يفضل توضيح صفة الكريم – وقد نكتب طريقة الاستخدام او لا نكتبها اعتمادا على معرفة العميل بذلك.*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*وهناك مصطلح اللسيون والكريم.*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*الفرق بين الكريم واللسيون – فى القوام – اللسيون اقل لزوجه من الكريم.*[/FONT]
[h=3]تركيبة لسيون للجلد –[/h][FONT=&quot]*مكونات طبيعيه . التركيبة تستطيع تنفيذها كصناعات منزلية – وهى تركيبة بسيطه – تصلح للهواه والمبتدئين لنتجرأ بها على التركيب والتصنيع.*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*المكونات. 170 جرام زيت زيتون أو 157 جرام زيت جوز هند +43 جرام شمع عسل +90 جرام مياه فى حمام مائى اصهر الشمع والزيت وبعد تمام المزج اتركه يبرد لمدة دقيقتان ضع الماء فى الخلاط وشغل الخلاط – اعلى سرعة – ضع مزيج الشمع والزيت ببطئ شديد ( قليلا قليلا ) مع التقليب المستمر – استمر فى التقليب حتى تتأكد من نعومة الملمس – ثم توقف – وفى التهايه ضع العطر مع تقليبه بالخليط. 
المياه تستبدل بمنقوع الاعشاب حسب الرغبة. . صلاحيتها كمنتجات منزليه ثلاثة اسابيع خارج الثلاجه وثلاثة اشهر لو تم التخزين بالثلاجه. ويمكن تسويقها على هذا الاساس – 
المنتجات المنزلية سريعة التداول من المنتج الى المستهلك ولا تحتاج بالضرورة مواد حافظة. 
. طبعا هناك تركيبات للمحترفين بغرض التسويق – تحتاج مواد حافظه والعديد من الاحتياطات اثناء التصنيع سنحاول مع الوقت كتابة البعض منها .*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*مهندس محمود حماد*[/FONT]


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 أكتوبر 2017)

*بديل الفازلين*

*بديل الفازلين…..*

*مقالة غير تخصصيه .تصلح لكل القراء .*
*………………………..*





*يدخل الفازلين فى العديد من تركيبات مستحضرات التجميل والمراهم – كقاعده .*
*الفازلين منتج بترولى .*
*…………….*
*والبعض يتحرج من استخدام المنتجات البتروليه فى تركيباته .*
*لذا – سنحاول ان نقدم ثلاث نسب لمكونات طبيعيه بديله للفازلين – كقاعده –*
*بسهل تصنيعها بالمنزل – تحت مبدأ – اصنعها بنفسك .*
………………………..
*تعبير كقاعده – اى يصلح للاستخدام منفردا – وببعض الاضافات – يتحول الى منتج آخر – او يضاف للتركيبات كعنصر مكمل .*
*………………………..*
*التركيبه الاولى :*
*ثلاثة ارباع كوب زيت زيتون او زيت لوز حلو + 15 جرام شمع عسل .*
*ويتم صهر المكونات بحمام مائى لتمام الخلط – تعبئه ونتركه يبرد بعد التعبئه.*
*ستحصل عل قوام اكثر ليونه – سوفت .*
*……………..*
*التركيبه الثانيه .** :*
*ثلاثة ارباع كوب زيت زيتون او زيت لوز حلو + 30 جرام شمع عسل** +*
*ويتم صهر المكونات بحمام مائى لتمام الخلط – تعبئه ونتركه يبرد بعد التعبئه .*
*ستحصل على قوام متوسط الليونه .*
*……*
*التركيبه الثالثة **:*
*ثلاثة ارباع كوب زيت زيتون او زيت لوز حلو + 37 جرام شمع عسل .** +*
*ويتم صهر المكونات بحمام مائى لتمام الخلط – تعبئه ونتركه يبرد بعد التعبئه.*
*ستحصل على قوام اكثر تماسكا ,*
*الفكره فى كل التركيبات – تغيير نسب الشمع ليتناسب مع متطلباتك من الليونه .*
*……………*
*جرب . يهمنا تسجيل رأيك.لاكتمال الفائدة .*
*مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (30 أكتوبر 2017)

*مصطلحات ومعانى... الاستحلاب*

[h=2]مصطلحات … ومعانى[/h][h=2]الاستحلاب[/h][FONT=&quot]……………………………[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*الكريمات منتجات مستحلبه – وسط زيتى ووسط مائى – نحاول نشر احدهما بالآخر – ونحاول ان يكون النشر او المزج كاملا – ومستقرا.
مستقرا – تعنى – لاتنفصل المكونات لفترة طويلة – اطول من فترة الصلاحية مثلا –*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*وبالتالى الاستحلاب الجيد من سمات منتجات المصانع – حيث المعدات القادرة على الاستحلاب والمهارات فى التصنيع. لذا –*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*فى مجال الكريمات – صناعات منزليه – ستجد مدة الصلاحية قصيرة – والمظهر النهائى لايماثل المنتجات التجاريه- وهى صفات تخص المنتجات المنزلية. ولكن المقابل – منتجات تضمن مكوناتها – تكاليف ممكنه – تشبع هوايتك فى التصنيع – يمكن استثمارها –*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*اى تستخق المحاولة – والقاعده الأخيرة – جرب فى اقل كمبه – حتى تجيد التصنيع وتسجل كل ملاحظاتك لتكون مرجع لك عند تكرار التجربه .*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]…………..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*مهندس / محمود حماد*[/FONT]


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (3 نوفمبر 2017)

الاخ المهندس محمود 
وحشتنا جدا انا من لحظه مكتبتش فى المنتدى مدخلتش المنتدى 
اما موضوع الاستحلاب انا مش فاهمه مطلقا وعملت تجربه منزليه انا محتاجه منفعتش وهى زوبان زيت حبه البركه فى الماء بتاستخدام توين 80 مع ملاحظه ان المنتج يتغذى به كائن حى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 نوفمبر 2017)

*اهلا بك – وشكرا للتحيه الرقيقه
*................

*مكونات مستحلب زيت حبة البركه*
*بالحجم 4 زيت الى2 مياه مقطره الى 2 صمغ اكاسيا*
*بعد تفتيت الصمغ وتحوبله الى ماده لزجه بالدعك بالدق فى الهون –**ثم اضافة المياه قطرات بسيطه والمزج والدعك - ** ثم اضافة الزيت والدعك والتجانس حتى يتكون المستحلب .*
*وهذه الطريقه بالتفصيل موجوده تحت عنوان – المستحلبات الابتدائيه*
*http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/*
*ولكن المنتج سيكون غائم – لأن المستحلبات الشفافه يتم مزجها بسرعات تصل الى 25 الف لفه فى الدقيقه- اى اجهزه خاصه – او بأجهزه تستخدم ديناميكية الضوء – لتفتيت الجسيمات الى نانو - هى فى النهايه امكانيات معمليه وصناعيه خارج امكانياتنا*
* جرب تجربة المستحلبات الغائمه بعد قراءة المستحلبات الابتدائيه فى الموقع* *لمزيد من التوسع
مع ملاحظة اننا استبعدنا المواد الحافظه من التركيبه وان التحضير بكميات قليله على قدر الاستخدام الفورى - وبعد النجاح - لنرى النتائج ونتابع ان احببت*


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (8 نوفمبر 2017)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس / محمود حماد
نطمع فى كرمك عايز اعمل كريم للوجه لحب الشباب والبقع منزلى وتكون بجوده عالييه ولك الشكر او صابون للوجه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 نوفمبر 2017)

*اهلا بك.
هذه التركيبه ممكنة التنفيذ بامكانياتنا المنزليه وفعالة :*

*تركيبة ( قوام جل ) - سالسليك اسيد لحب الشباب .*
*.................*
*خلط جيدا 35 جرام ايزو بروبانول + 20 جرام بروبلين جلايكول*
*اضف للخليط 2 جرام سلسليك اسيدوخلط حتى الذوبان ثم 3 جرام زيت شجرة الشاى (مطهر – وليس زيت الشاى المنكه )- وخلط جيد لتمام الذوبان .*
*ثم اضف وخلط بعد كل اضافه بالتتابع التالى*
*2جرام سى ام سى*
*cmc*
*10 جرام جلسرين*
*28 جرام مياه ويستمر الخلط حتى التجانس*
*القوام جل*
*بعد العلاج – عالج الأثار بالتونر الخاص بذلك .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 نوفمبر 2017)

*تطهير الحذاء*

[h=1]تطهير الحذاء :[/h]*............*
*



*
*تركيبه بسيطه لتطهير الحذاء – سهلة التنفيذ – وخاصة هذه الانواع من الاحذية – سريعة التغير فى رائحتها للقدم – وتصلح لكل الاحذيه بالتبعيه .*

*سنستخدم الفورمالين السائل ( فورمالدهيد ) – متاح فى كل محلات بيع المواد الكيميائيه .*
*118 مل مياه + 30 مل فورمالدهيد ( تركيز 38 % - تجارى ومتاح بنفس التركيز )*
*خلط جيدا واستخدمه بالمسح ثلاث طبقات على سطح الحذاء من الداخل – واترك بعض الوقت بين كل مره للجفاف – او استخدم تريجر للرش – مع الانتباه لسمية الفورمالين – ( العين والاستنشاق ).*
*........*
*جرب وسجل رأيك*
*مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (10 نوفمبر 2017)

اخى الفاضل/المهندس محمود حماد
لك كل الشكر لسرعه استجابتك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*مقتطفات - ملح ليمون*

*مقتطفات*

……………………….





*ملح ليمون*

*حمض الستريك المائى – مونوهيدرات حامض الستريك لديه جزيء واحد من الماء (هيدرات) موجود لجزيء من حامض الستريك،*
* في حين حمض الستريك اللامائي لا يوجد ماء على الإطلاق (اللامائي)
*
*monohydrate citric acid:*
*C6H8O7* 1 H2O*
*210.14 g/mol (monohydrate)
*
*هذا يعنى ان الوزن الجزيئ للمونو 210.18 جرام لكل مول
*
*anhydrous citric acid:*
*6H8O7*
*192.124 g/mol (anhydrous)
*
*بينما الوزن الجزيئى للستريك – لامائى – 192.124 جرام لكل جزيئ*
*ويالتالى نراعى ذلك فى حسابات الاضافه فى التركيبات .*
*ما عدا ذلك –** الثوابت الفيزيائية مشتركة،
*
*فى المعامل – نهتم بهذه الفروق فى اعداد المحاليل – ومع ذلك لو تم تسخين المونو ستريك اسيد لفوق 78 مئويه لتحول الى – لا مائى
*.....

*مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 نوفمبر 2017)

*معطر مفروشات*

*معطر مفروشات …..*

*للرش على المفروشات البيضاء وغيرها بدون تبقيع .*
*………………..*






*14 جرام اسانس نعناع فلفلى + 2.2 جرام خزامى ( اسانس لافندر ) + 10 جرام بولى سوربات 20 ومزج جيد .*
*ثم يضاف 70 جرام مياه مذابه فيها الماده الحافظه – مع استمرار الخفق .*
*المظهر – مستحلب يميل الى الغائم وليس الشفاف*
*يستخدم بالرش – تريجر .*
*فى هذه المره سنجرب الماده الحافظه الخاليه من **البارابين والتى بدأت فى الانتشار فى التجميل عموما –*
*liquid germall plus*
* ضد البكتيريا والخميرة والعفن .*
*0.**4**g*
*…………….*
*جرب وسجل رأيك – التركيبه تصلح للتسويق بسبب اضافة الماده الحافظه .*
*مهندس محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 نوفمبر 2017)

*مقتطفات ... مواد حافظه ..حمض البنزويك .*

*مقتطفات ... مواد حافظه ..*
*...........*



*حمض البنزويك*
*حمض الصمغ الجاوي *
*Carboxylic acid, aromatic*
*الخصائص :*
*قابل للذوبان في الماء الساخن ، البنزين،، الكحول، الأثير- الأسيتون- الكلوروفورم ، ثاني كبريتيد الكربون، زيت التربنتين، رابع كلوريد الكربون، الزيوت الثابتة والمتطايرة؛ قليل الذوبان في الأثير البترولى، الهكسان .
*
*حمض البنزويك ضد البكتيريا سالبة الجرام والبكتيريا إيجابية الجرام –*​ 
*االاستخدام :*
*مخاليط، التركيبات الدوائيه او العلاجيه عن طريق الفم .*
* حفظ الأغذية .*
*و**المراهم العلاجيه **الموضعية - على الجسم مباشرة . *
*نستخدمه **في صورته الطبيعية- او استخدامه على صورة أملاح الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم أو الكالسيوم ,*
*او على شكل بارا هيدروكسي بنزوات الصوديوم فهي أكثر فعالية,*
* او - أسترات البارا هيدروكسي بنزوات ( ميتيل – بروبيل – بيتيل ) لتأثبر أكثر من الباراهيدروكسي بنزوات*

*المشتقات الأخرى ستجدها فى العديد من التركيبات :*
*Sodium benzoate *
*Potassium benzoate *
*Calcium benzoate *
*Ethyl para-hydroxybenzoate *
*Sodium ethyl para-hydroxybenzoate *
*Propyl para-hydroxybenzoate *
*Sodium propyl para-hydroxybenzoate *
*Methyl para-hydroxybenzoate *
*Sodium methyl para-hydroxybenzoate *
*بنزوات الصوديوم*
*بنزوات البوتاسيوم*
*بنزوات الكالسيوم*
*إيثيل بارا-هيدروكسي بنزوات*
*الصوديوم إيثيل بارا- هيدروكسي بنزوات*
*بروبيل بارا - هيدروكسي بنزوات*
*الصوديوم بروبيل بارا - هيدروكسي بنزوات*
*ميثيل بارا - هيدروكسي بنزوات*
*ميثيل بارا -هيدروكسي بنزوات الصوديوم*
*.......*
*مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 ديسمبر 2017)

*محاليل ماء الجير*

*محاليل *

*ماء الجير*

*lime water *

*………..
*





*نقرأ عن ماء الجير فى الوصفات والتركيبات – اردنا ان نوضح معنى المصطلح

*​*  lime water  *

*هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم في الماء .**ماء الجير- 
محلول مشبع من الجير المطفأ في الماء.
**في مجال الصناعة يستعمل لإزالة ثاني أكسيد الكبريت
**فى التجميل والصحه – ماده قابضه للجلد ( البشره )* *–
مضاد للحموضة
**يضاف إلى الحليب لكلا البالغين والأطفال. النسبة المعتادة هي 1 من ماء الجير إلى 4 من الحليب.
**وكخليط من أجزاء متساوية – ويؤخذ على جرعات صغيرة لتهدئة الغثيان والقيء.** وللإسهال
**( هيدروكسيد كالسيوم 3 جم لكل لتر ماء) 
** وبستخدم ماء الجير خارجيا في علاج الحروق – وفى تصنيع المخللات .
**فى علاج الحروق مثلا الجرعه تحتوى على _
**15
c.c. **–
** containing approximately 0.02 gm. calcium hydroxid.

**وفى المخللات مثل هذه التركيبه

**تخليل الزيتون الأخضر*

*ينقع الزيتون الاخضر بعد الفرز والغسل بالماء لمدة يومين فى ماء الجير مع التقليب**(20 جم جير مطفأ لكل لتر ماء ) 

– ثم الغسل بالماء للتخلص من الجير – يخزن الزيتون فى اوعيه محلول ملحى 10% اى كيلو جرام ملح طعام لكل 9لتر ماء و يضاف الليمون والفلفل والخل ويخزن لمدة شهرين
وينقل الى اوعية الاستخدام حيث محلول ملحى 8% وقليل من الخل وطبقة زيت
.**….

**الوصفات والركيبات المستخدم فيها ماء الجير عديده – وما ذكرنا الا امثله قليله
.**……

**مهندس / محمود حماد*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 ديسمبر 2017)

*النشا*

*
النشا
*......................








..................
*النشا قد نستخدمه كمادة مغلظة للطعام وغيره.
النشا قد نستخدمه كمادة لاصقة ايضا –**وله العديد من التركيبات سواء مواد لاصقه للورق او منتجات مدارس ومنتجات مكتبية او العديد من احتياجات المصانع**. 

**ولكن اعداد النشا **– له قاعدة قد يغفل البعض عنها.
اذا استخدمناه كمادة مغلظه للطعام –
**انقع النشا لمدة 5 دقائق فى كمية قليلة من الماء على ان يغطيه – ثم قلبه جيدا -صب عليه ماء مغلى دفعة واحدة وقلب جيدا – سيتحول الى مغلظ – فى عدة ثوان – دون ان يحترق- مقارنة بالطريقة التفليديه – اذابة النشا بالماء ثم غلى الخليط على النار.

**بنفس الطريقه نحول النشا الى مادة لاصقة قويه –
باضافة القليل من البوتاسا الكاويه او الصودا الكاوية الى خليط النشا والماء اثناء التقليب وقبل اضافة الماء المغلى. (اضافة البوتاسا او الصودا الكاوية لخليط النشا فى حالة استخدامه كلاصق فقط 
................

**مهندس /محمود حماد*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 ديسمبر 2017)

*تعطير مواد التجميل والمنظفات .*


*تعطير مواد التجميل والمنظفات .*
*

…….



**






...................

**فى مقالات سابقه اوضحنا الفرق بين العطور الطبيعيه ( اسانس ) ومصدرها – وبين العطور المخلقه ( كيميائيه )
وان العطور المخلقه توفر لنا مدى واسع من الروائح – ورخيصة السعر – رعم خشونتها ولا تحمل لنا رقة ورومانسية العطور الطبيعيه –
...........
ولذلك سنستخدمها فى المنظفات والصابون والتجميل وغيرذلك .
**…….
**الشركات الكبرى المنتجه للمنظفات – تطلب من شركات العطور – منتجات – ثابته – وفواحه **وتتقدم الشركات المنتجه بعينات من انتاجها ويتم التصنيع او ارشادها بما يناسب المنتجات
..............

**ولكن ماذاعن صغار المنتجين والهواه - **لابديل عن استخدام المنتجات المتاحه فى الاسواق**وسنفكر فى وسيله لزيادة فاعليتها ( الثبات – الانتشار ) بأكثر من طريقه .
**……………..

**اما استخدام العطور الطبيعيه – ولكن من خلال تركيبه –**او استخدام العطور المخلقه – من خلال تركيبه ايضا 
**او المزج بين العطور الطبيعيه والمخلقه – من خلال تركيبات ايضا .
**ونعنى بتركيبه – اى خلط اكثر من عطر لاعطاء التركيبه – الثبات والأنتشار المطلوبين .
**………….

**هناك ملاحظه هامه –**كل منتج وله مايناسبه من تركيبات

**Fine Fragrance
**Acid Cleaner
**Liquid Detergent**Powder
Detergent**Fabric 
Conditioner
**Shampoo
**Soap
**Candles**bleach

**الشامبو – غير بودرة ( مساحيق ) الوجه – غير المناديل الورقيه المعطره … وهكذا .

**وملحوظه اخرى هامه – ان يكون الانتاج مطابق للمواصفات – اى من خلاا تركيبة موثقه – ملتزم بالجوده وحمضية الوسط او تعادله حسب ما تشير به التركيبه .

**ملحوظة اخرى – طريقة اضافة التركيبه العطريه للمنتج –………… لنضرب امثله .
**………………………

**معطر لتركيبة زيت الشعر** 

( رائحة الياسمين )**200 سنتى مكعب من ( بنزيل اسيتات ) +150 سنتى مكعب من ( اميل سيناملهيد ) +75 سنتى مكعب من ( تربينول ) +75 سنتى مكعب من ( زيت خشب السدر ) + 50 سنتى مكعب من ( اسطرك ) + 25سنتى مكعب من ( المسك ) .
**…………..

**معطر لتركيبة شامبو **.

**2 سنتى مكعب ( مسك ) + 5 سنتى مكعب ( كومارين ) + 3 سنتى مكعب ( ساسفراس ) .
**…..

**ولكن ماذا لو لم تتوفر لدينا المكونات

**استخدم لكل 3 جرام عطر – 10 جرام بولى سوربات 20 – واذب جيدا – ثم اضف نعناع فلفلى – من 1 الى 3 جرام نعناع فلفلى وخلط جيدا –**اصبحت لدبك تركيبة عطر – خذ منها الكميه التى تكفى الانتاج**لو لديك 10 كجم منتج – ضع العطر على 1 كجم منتج وقلب جبدا – ثم ضع ما تم مزجه عاى باقى الكميه وامزج جيدا**اجعل مزج العطر آخر عمليه فى الانتاج – قبل التعبئه**.
اصل هذه المقاله وما يماثلها بتوسع على هذا الرابط
*http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/
*جرب فى اقل كميه وسجل رأيك
**…………………
**مهندس / محمود حماد*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 ديسمبر 2017)

*تركيبات مستحلبات تبريد لمعدات القطع*

*كيميا … قديمه *

…………..​*مستحلب تبريد لماكينات القطع*







يستخدم لعمليات القطع – مخرطه مثقاب – منشار ترددى…
والعديد نستخدمه للتبريد والتزييت والتنظيف اثناء عملية القطع .* 
………………..

*فى الوحدات الانتاجيه نميل لتركيب المنتجات بدلا من الشراء –
الكميات قليله منعا للفساد والتحضبر ممكن واوفر من الشراء – والمكونات متاحه – والتركيب نقدر عليه .
………………….* 
224 جرام كربونات صوديوم +454 صابون سوفت +7.6 لتر مياه +474 مل زيت برافين 
اذب كربونات الصودا والصابون فى المياه لتمام الذوبان –
اضف زيت البرافين ببطئ اثناء الخلط الثابت والمستمر – حتى يتكون المستحلب .
الصابون السوفت عباره عن صابون صوديومى من الشحم الحيوانى 50 % حمض دهنى ( صابون غسيل الملابس البار – الكتل )
نقوم ببشره ونقعه فى مياه مغليه لعدة ساعات وتقليب – حتى يتحول الى مزيج كثيف .
*……………………..

التبريد والتزييت والتنظيف اثناء القطع – موضوع موسوعى – لكل خامه تركيبة تخصها فى تركيبات المحترفين –
نهتم بمانع للفساد ومقاوم للتأكل – ومانع للصدأ – ومانع رغوة – ونهتم بالتحلل البيئى – ويكون آمن – وبسهل فلترته – واستقراره كمستحلب – من 0 الى 50 مئويه – وقد نهتم بتقليل رائحته الغير مريحه – .
………………………….

الزيوت النباتيه كالفت والكانولا وجوز الهند – تعطينا نتائج مدهشه لكل متطلباتنا – مضادات الاكسده – التزييت اثناء القطع – التحلل البيئى.
………. ………………..
التجربه التى قدمناها حرصنا على ان تكون بسيطه – فى الامكان تصنيعها – موادها متوفره . جرب وسجل رأيك – فالتجريب يدخلك فى عالم واسع من المعرفه والخبرات .*….


*​*كيميا … حديثه *

*تركيبات زيوت تبريد لمعدات القطع
*

نموزج عملى للزيوت القابله للذوبان – املشن- مستحلبات 
………………

تركيبه حديثه بمكونات مختلقه .*مستحلب مستقر – 
يوفر لنا تبريد وتزييت اثناء عملية القطع للمعادن – ( مخرطه – منشار – تجليخ …… ) –
غير آكل – متعادل – هى فى النهايه مستحلبات الزيت فى الماء .
*……………
*تركيبة اساس زيت تبريد – 
مكونه من زيت معدنى وامين **واوليك اسيد **– لنحصل على املشن – نخففه بالمياه اثناء استخدامنا له للتبريد اثناء عمليات قطع المعادن .
*……….
جرب معى التالى :
اوزن 196 جرام زيت معدنى خفيف*امزج مع الزيت 16 جرام اوليك اسيد مزجا جيدا**اضف 8 جرام تراى ايثانول امين وقلب جيدا – انتظر قليلا – النتائج – مستحلب رائق .**اصبح لدينا مستحلب زيت تبريد لماكينات القطع – يستخدم بتخفيفه بالماء .

قد تجد المزيد من المقالات على هذا الرايط

*http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/

جرب وسجل رأيك

مهندس / محمود حماد​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 ديسمبر 2017)

*طريفة ضبط جهاز ال بى اتش*

*طريقة ضبط مقياس ال بى اتش
................

*






* 
............


ضع ورقة القياس فى كوب مياه شرب – سيكون اللون**اخضر فاتح – متعادل 
**هذا يعنى ان القياس 7.5

ضع الجهاز فى نفس المياه وادر فتحة المعايره ببطئ شمالا أ ويمينا – الى ان تقرأ على الشاشه – 7.5

**هذه هى معايرة الجهاز وجربه فى المنظف السائل مثلا لكى تعرف هل التركيبة متعادله او حمضية اوقلويه – وهكذا .

**…………………….

**مهندس / محمود حماد*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (26 ديسمبر 2017)

*منعمات الملابس*

*منعمات الملابس 
*..............


*
................*




*

تركيبات منعمات الملابس عديده - اختار ما هو موثق – واصنعه 
*
*هناك اتجاهين لاستخدام الماده الاساسيه للمنعمات ( عامل تكييف المنسوجات )

**(DHTDMAC)

,**dihydrogenated tallow dimethyl ammonium chloride

**مركبات الأمونيوم الرباعي، وتسمى ايضا
**Quats
**القوام
**Solid** 

هذا النوع لديه شحنة موجبة تنجذب إلى ألياف النسيج سالبة الشحنة.
وهو دهني يوفر الانزلاق والتشحيم الذي يجعلك تشعر بلين النسيج .

**ولكن التليين للأقمشة غير فعال ( قليل الفاعليه )،**وتجعل المناشف اقل امتصاصا اثناء الاستخدام .
**ويشكوا من تركيباته ونتائج تنعيمه - كل الهواه والمبتدئين الراغبين فى صناعته –

فلديهم ميل لتفضيل المكونات المنخفضة السعر والبسيطه فى اجراءات التصنيع .
**ومن امثلة ذلك هذه التركيبه :

**DHTDMAC
**40 جرام**+** 930**جرام ماء منزوع الايونات**+ 20**جرام بروبلين جلايكول**+ 5**جرام سمسول**NP9**.

..............**والعطر 3جرام واللون والماده الحافظه .

**
.......

**اتجاه آخر .

**Polydimethylsiloxane
** (PDMS).

**سيليكون سائل - لديه القدرة على تزييت الألياف – مما يوفر لك الشعور بالنعومه ويتلافى متاعب النوع الاول .
**وننتبه اننا نتعامل مع مستحلب – نراعى فيه كل ارشادات التركيبه حتى لاينفصل .

**اذن سنترك لك اختيار التركيبه واتجاه التصنيع – لأن ذلك مرتبط بالسوق وطريقة تفكيرك .

**وسنركز فى هذا المقال على طريقة التصنيع .
**..........
**صناعة التركيبه – جزء هام لنجاحها – فى هذا المقال سنشرح ذلك .
**.....
**فى كل الاحوال – سنستخدم مياه منزوعة الايونات – لتلافى التفاعل مع املاح المياه .
**ضع ربع كمية الماء اللازمه حسب ما تشير به المكونات – فى وعاء ستانلس لمنع التفاعل .
**وارفع الحراره الى 75 درجه مئويه .
**............
**اجعل شفرات الخلاط – حاده – فنحن نحتاج لجهد قص عالى -لاحداث التجانس .
**ضع كل المواد – ما عدا العطر واللون والماده الحافظه – وابدأ الخلط – حتى التجانس .
**.......
** اوقف التسخين –* *ضع باقى المياه البارده – ** واستمر فى الخلط – الى ان تبرد التركيبه فى درجة حرارة الغرفه .
**اضف اللون والعطر والمواد الحافظه واستمر فى التقليب – حتى التجانس –
**انتظر 24 ساعه – ثم الفحص والتعبئه .
**...............
**ما شرحته – طرق وملاحظات التصنيع العامه – الا اذا نصت التركيبه الموثقه على غير ذلك .
**................

**مهندس / محمود حماد*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 يناير 2018)

*تركيبات لعمليات كرد الصوف ( مستحلبات )*

*تركيبات تزييت خيوط الصوف ..

....................​*

الكرد


*





**……………………. 

التركيبات عديده لقطاع الغزل والنسيج .
**منظفات للخيوط كعامل تبليل وانتشار –
**عوامل استحلاب للزيوت المعدنيه لعمليات غزل الجوت .
**تركيبات تسوية الصبغات –
تركيبات تثبيت الصبغات –
**عوامل مستحلبات الكيروسين لعمليات الطباعه –
مزيلات للشحوم والزيوت من المنسوجات …..وغيرها
…

**سنختار مجال الكرد ونتحدث عنه .

**عمليات الكرد ( التمشيط ) لخيوط الصوف تحتاج تزييت .
**فى عمليات الغزل والنسيج للصوف او خلائط الصوف نحتاج للغسل والتجفيف والكرد ( التمشيط ) لتحويل الصوف الى شرائط – تمهيدا لغزله ( تحويله الى خيوط ) .
**…………….

**والتزييت يسهل تمشيط الصوف ( يسهل عملية الكرد ) او تمشيط الصوف وخلائطه وتحويله إلى أشرطه ثم خيط مغزول

** التزييت يمنع او يقلل تقطع الشعيرات أثناء عملية الكرد –
ويمنع او بقلل الاستاتيكيه فى الشعيرات – ويمنع او يقل من الغبار مما يؤثر على تقليل الفاقد 

**………………..

**سواء استخدمنا زيوت نباتيه اومعدنيه (زيت البرافين ) او زيوت ذوابه فى الماء … والعديد .
فالاتجاهات عديده – وسنختار تركيبة بسيطه كنموزج :
**…………………….** 

جرب المستحلب التالى 500جرام اوليك اسيد + تراى ايثانول امين حتى التعادل + 750 جرام مياه – خلط جيد حتى التجانس
ثم استخدم معدة التجانس والاستحلاب بالضغط** 
فى تركيبات المحترفين – نهتم بمانع الأكسده – ومانع نمو البكتريا – والتجانس وطول مدة الثبات ( لذلك نستخدم معدات ضغط عالى – خاصه) –
و ضبط البى اتش حتى لايؤثر على المعدات –
ونهتم بأن تكون المكونات يسهل التخلص منها بالغسيل – استعدادا لمرحلة الصباغة**..

……………..

**جرب فى اقل كميه وسجل رأيك لتعم الفائدة للجميع 

**مهندس / محمود حماد*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يناير 2018)

*تعطير ملابس الغسيل*

*تعطير ملابس الغسيل*

*…..*​*وصفات جدتى *

*





................


** اختيار العطر المناسب – يحقق جزء من نجاح العطر فى تركيبة المنظف ( الانتشار والثبات )

**لذلك – تسألك الشركه المنتجه للعطور – او البائع الملم – عن الاستخدام
ويكون ردك
**اما لتصنيع العطور **والكولونيا وغيره
**او لمساحيق غسيل الملابس .
**او للمنظفات السائله .
**او لمطهرات الحمام الحامضيه – او القاعديه .
**او للشامبو بدرجات استعماله .
**او لتصنيع الشموع المعطره اثناء ايقادها .
**او لتصنيع المناديل الورقية المعطره .
**او مبيضات
**او منعمات** 
او صابون قطع ( تواليت )**.

وهذه الاقسام متضمنه بالطبع معرفة – حدود البى اتش - **اى ان شركات تصنيع العطور تحدد لك اقسام الاستخدام وتشير عليك بصلاحية العطر ومناسبته للتركيبه من عدمه – وقد تضيف طلب معرفة ال بى اتش للتركيبه
**….
**لوجود مشاكل عديده فى تعطير منتجات غسيل الملابس – لجأت الشركات احيانا الى فصل العطر عن المنظف – وتطلب منك وضع العطر فى مرحلة الشطف الاخيره 
**……………

*​*هذه كانت فكرة جدتى زمان ….. وكل جده *

*تصنيع تركيبة معطره – تحفظ فى زجاجة ونعطر الملابس باضافة العطر فى مرحلة الشطف
**…………….*​* التركيبه *

*تركيبة معطر ملابس اثناء الغسيل ( مرحلة الشطف النهائى )*

*ضع فوق ثلاثة اكواب ملح كلوريد صوديوم – بودره – الزيوت العطريه التاليه

** قطرة زيت لافندر 25 + 25 قطرة زيت نعناع فلفلى+ 15 قطره زيت مسك**…
……….**..

خلط جيد ويحفظ فى زجاجة معتمه محكمة الخلط ونأخد منها فى كل غسله احتياحاتنا 

*……………………………….

*مهندس / محمود حماد*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 يناير 2018)

*شامبو للشعر الجاف*

* 
شامبو للشعر الجاف ......*

* من وصفات جدتى .....
*

*طبيعى سهل التصنيع – تركيبات منزليه*

*……………… *

*



*

*………..*

*نصف كوب صابون زيت زيتون سائل*

*( متوفر فى محلات التجميل وشرحنا من قبل كيفية صناعته بالمنزل )*

*يضاف على نصف كوب جل الوفيرا*

*( شرحنا من قبل كيفية استخراج جل الصبار من اوراقه ) او جاهز *

* ملعقتان صغيرتان جلسرين*

*نصف ملعقه صغيره زيت افوكادو *

*وخلط جيد *

* الاستخدام :*

*يرج قبل الاستخدام*

*يفر د على الشعر ويتخلله*

*يترك دقائق – ويشطف بماء فاتر *

*…………….*

*مهندس محمود حماد*

*[email protected]*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 فبراير 2018)

*غراء لصق نعال الاحذيه ( الكله*

*غراء لصق نعال الاحذيه ( الكله*

*.............*​*



*

*الكثير من الاسئله ترد حول المواد اللاصقه – وقد نشرح التركيبه – وقد نشرح طرق التصنيع – ولكن كل هذه الامور – فى حدود – تركيبات منزليه او معمليه .*

*..............*

*فتصنيع مواد لاصقه تجاريا يحتاج امكانيات ومهارات –*

* عموما – حاول فى ابسط تركيبه – فالتركيبات متعدده – وحاول بأقل كميه .*

*التركيبه*

* مطاط كريب 100 جرام + 500 جرام قلفونيه وحمام مائى حتى الانصهار –*

*ابعد عن التسخين ثم اضف200 جرام نافتا وتقليب جيد *

*جرب وسجل رأيك*

*[email protected]*

*مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 فبراير 2018)

*كريم نيفيا – طبيعى – مرطب وتفتيح*

[h=1]كريم نيفيا – طبيعى – مرطب وتفتيح [/h][h=4]*…….*[/h][h=4][/h][h=4]*



*[/h][h=4]*زبدة الشيا والبديل زيت جوز الهند – 4 ملعقه كبيره*[/h][h=4]*ملعقتان كبيرتان فيتامين*[/h][h=4]*E*[/h][h=4]*ملعقتان كبيرتان من زيت جنين القمح*[/h][h=4]*تونيك ماء الورد (ماء ورد تجميل ) – ملعقتان كبيرتان*[/h][h=4]*صهر المكونات بحمام مائى*[/h][h=4]*الخفق بخلاط – ثم التلاجه لحفط القوام لمدة نصف ساعه – ثم الاستخدام – صلاحية شهرين *[/h][h=4]*………….*[/h][h=1]كريم بارد[/h][h=4]*التركيبه الاساسيه للكريم *[/h][h=4]* ……………….*[/h][h=4]*كريم بارد ( مثل نيفيا ) طبيعى *[/h][h=4]*عدد 9 ملاغق صغيرة ماء ورد ( تجميل *[/h][h=4]* – عدد 9 ملاعق صغيره زيت الموند والبديل زيت زيتون*[/h][h=4]* – عدد2 ملعقه صغيره شمع عسل*[/h][h=4]*اضف الشمع والزيت معا واصهرهم فى حمام مائى حتى 75 مئويه*[/h][h=4]*سخن الماء عند 75 مئويه*[/h][h=4]*اخلط الماء بمصهور الشمع والزيت قليلا قليلا بسرعة خلاط عاليه – حتى انتهاء الاضافه – – ويستمر الخلط بسرعه متوسطه حتى يصل الخليط لدرجة حرارة الغرفه*[/h][h=4]*مهندس محمود حماد*[/h][FONT=&quot]*[email protected] *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]* والمزيد من تركيبات التجميل منشوره من قبل على*[/FONT]

http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 فبراير 2018)

اهلا بالمترددين على الصفحه
رابط آخر به تركيبات مفيده للمهتمين
رابط متجدد .

https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=515843

مهندس / محمود حماد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 فبراير 2018)

*مزيل بويه – من المعادن*

*مزيل بويه – من المعادن *

*..................*

*



*

* سنستخدم مذيب للبويه ولكن المذيبات – سريعة التطاير – وبالتالى ستتبخر بسرعه – *

* ولن تمكث فترة كافيه لكى تحدث اثرها على السطح .–*

*وسيكون سرعة التطاير – غير آمن ( اللهب *

*سنعالج ذلك كالتالى : سنضيف المياه للتخفيف من سرعة التطاير للمذيب*

*سنضيف مغلظ للمياه لأطالة مدة المكوث على السطح لاحداث التأثير المطلوب*

*وتصبح التركيبة كالتالى*

* اسيتون 75 % + ( 25% مياه بالمغلظ ) وعادل التركيبه بالتراى ايثانول امين *

*نسبة المغلط الى المياه – حسب القوام المطلوب*

*جرب فى اقل كميه - وسجل رأيك *

*مهندس محمود حماد*

*[email protected]*

نشر هذا المقال لى من قبل
http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/

لذا اردت التنويه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 فبراير 2018)

اهلا بالمترددين على الصفحه
رابط آخر به تركيبات مفيده للمهتمين
رابط متجدد .
​http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/

مهندس / محمود حماد​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 فبراير 2018)

*تبييض الشعر*


*تبييض الشعر
*
*..... 
*
*صبغة الشعر .................... جزء 1 .*
*....... 
*
*مبيضات الشعر – تجرد الشعر من لونه – *
*اوتجعله فاتحا استعتادا لتلوينه – *
*او بالاحرى لاظهار اللون الجديد وبالتالى نعتبرمبيضات الشعر ملونات ايضا *

*المسؤل عن صباغ الشعر الطبيعى – صباغ الميلانين المتواجد فى الخلايا الحيه لجراب الشعر- *
*هو الذى يلون الشعر وبالتالى نتولى تبييض هذه الصبغة –*
* بمحلول اوكسوجين ( هيدروجين بروكسيد ) ونجعله قلويا باضافة معجل لاطلاق الاوكسوجين – *
*( امونيا ) .........*

* ضبط قلوية المحلول هامه – حتى لايسارع بتفتيح الشعر قبل ان يصل الى الجذور*
* والجذور هى المعنيه حيث صباغ الميلانين *
*الاشكال والصور عديده – محاليل– مساحيق – معاجين وقتيه .. والعديد . 
*
*فكرة تركيبة - مبيض الشعر 
*
*- الحنه البيضاء 
*
*اسم شائع ما هو الابكربونات المغنسيوم الخفيفه تخلط مع هيدروجين بروكسيد فى حينه وامونيا . *
*اى ان فكرة المساحيق التى تتحول الى معاجين حين الاستعمال 
*
*مواد خامله – عوامل مؤكسده – ومواد قلويه لتعجيل الاوكسوجين وهكذا *

*للمقال تتمه . بمشيئة الله . تابعوا معى*
* ......*
* مهندس / محمود حماد *


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (28 فبراير 2018)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> المواد اللاصقه
> 
> *المواد اللاصقه**ليست صناعات منزليه ولا صناعات الهواه .*
> *سنتحدث الآن عن مشاريع تصلح للصناعات المتناهية الصغر – والمشاريع الصغيره - حسب راس المال المستثمر .*
> ...


 جميل جدا يا مهندس جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 مارس 2018)

*مكونات التركيبات ومعانيها ...*

*مكونات التركيبات ومعانيها ...
*
 
*سواء تجميل او منظفات ....*
*.............*

*احيانا تأتى التركيبات بأسماء العائلات الكيميائيه – ويندر ان تأتى بالاسماء التجاريه*
*والسبب – لاتاحة فرصه للمنتج ان يتحرك بحريه فى اختيار المتاح .*

*لذا– نحن فى حاجة الى ان نعرف مسميات الاقسام وما يندرج تحتها من مسميات المنتجات *
*...........
*
*مثلا – *
*
Alkanolamides
*
*تندرج تحت هذا العنوان – المنتجات التاليه*
*• Lauramide DEA*
*• Cocamide DEA*
*• Oleamide DEA*
*• Lauramide MEA
*
*وتحت هذا العنوان المنتجات التاليه*

*Alkoxylated Alcohols*

*• Linear Alcohol Ethoxylates*
*• Tallow Amine Ethoxylates*
*• Octyl Phenol Ethoxylates*
*• Nonylphenol Ethoxylates*
*
وتحت هذا العنوان المنتجات التاليه
*
*Alkylbenzene Sulfonates*

*• Sodium Dodecylbenzene Sulfonate, Linear*
*Alkylbenzene Sulfonic Acids*
*• Alkylbenzene Sulfonic Acid, Linear*
*Alpha Sulfo Methyl Esters*
*Alkyl Ether Sulfates*
*• Sodium Laureth Sulfates*
*Alkyl Sulfates*
*• Sodium Decyl Sulfate*
*• Sodium Nonyphenol Ethoxylate*
*• Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate*
*• Sodium Lauryl Sulfate*
*Alpha Olefin Sulfonates*
*
وتحن هذا العنوان – المنتجات التاليه*
*Amines*

*• Ether Amines*
*• Ether Diamines*
*• Ethoxylated Amines*
*• Quaternary Amines*
*• Amine Oxides*

*Amphoterics*
*Betaines*

*• Cocamidopropyl Betain*

*Hydrotropes*

*• Sodium Xylene Sulfonate*


*Methyl Esters*
*
Quaternary Compounds

*وهكذا ... لعلى اوضحت .

مهندس / محمود حماد


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (5 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
لو سمحتم لو تنر مثل الزيلين ولا بيوتيل اسيتات تاريخ صلاحيته انتهي (مكتوب علي العبوة ) هل يمكن استخدامه ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 مارس 2018)

وعليكم السلام
اهلا بك
المخففات فى معملى او مصنعى - التى انتهت صلاحياتها ( تأثيرها اقل ) 
استخدمها تحت اشرافى - ولبعض استخداماتى الداخليه للمصنع مثلا - حسب كل حالة - بعد زيادة مكوناتها مثلا 
ولكنى لاابيعها


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (6 مارس 2018)

جزاكم الله خير


محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> اهلا بك
> المخففات فى معملى او مصنعى - التى انتهت صلاحياتها ( تأثيرها اقل )
> استخدمها تحت اشرافى - ولبعض استخداماتى الداخليه للمصنع مثلا - حسب كل حالة - بعد زيادة مكوناتها مثلا
> ولكنى لاابيعها


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (6 مارس 2018)

لكن لاتفسد التركيبة يا بشمهندس محمود ؟؟


محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> اهلا بك
> المخففات فى معملى او مصنعى - التى انتهت صلاحياتها ( تأثيرها اقل )
> استخدمها تحت اشرافى - ولبعض استخداماتى الداخليه للمصنع مثلا - حسب كل حالة - بعد زيادة مكوناتها مثلا
> ولكنى لاابيعها


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 مارس 2018)

ذكرت - حسب كل حاله
هناك قاعدة نستخدمها - حتى فى التركيبات النمطيه - وبالتأكيد تعرفها - واقولها للتذكير
نجرب فى 1 لتر ( اى اقل مكونات ولنرى )
ولو معمليا نجرب فى 100 مل


----------



## meddgt (7 مارس 2018)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 مارس 2018)

*صبغة الشعر - ... جزء 2 .*

*صبغة الشعر - ... جزء 2 .*


.............


*صبغة الشعر*

*………………..*

*




*

*…………… *

*الصبغات الطبيعيه للشعر*

*…………..*

*صبغة الشعر .*

*صبغات الشعر اما مؤقته او نصف دائمه او طويلة المفعول .*

* اما على شكل غسول اوشامبواو عجين . طبيعيه او معدنيه وفى هذه الصفحه نميل للمنتجات الطبيعيه . 
…………………*

*صبغة غسول الحناء.*

*اذا اردنا اظهار اللون الفاتح فوق الشعر الغامق – فالغسول اجدى .*

*…………..*

*تركيبه بسيطه.*

*حناء + 2% ستريك اسيد ويتم النقع فى مياه مقطره مغليه
لنستخلص كل الصبغه وبالسكب عدة مرات على الشعر المغسول بالشامبو.*

*………….*

* تركبيه احترافيه*

*لنصعد الامور قليلا فى هذه التركيبه .*

* اغلى لتر ماء مقطر واذب فيه جرام ملح ليمون وانقع به 80 جرام مسحوق زهر البابونج الاصفر
+ 250 جرام مسحوق الحناء + 10 جرام جلسرين 
+2 جرام اسيد بيروجاليك اترك الخليط يغلى لمدة ساعه واتركه يبرد 
واضف اليه 30 جرام كحول وقلب ثم صفيه بالترشيح .*

*…………..*

* الاستخدام . ادهن بفرشاه كل ساعه وكرر حتى تصل للون المطلوب .
لقد حمنا حول صبغات الشعر – لأنه موضوع موسوعى –
ومع ذلك قدمنا تركيبتين من المبيضات وتركيبتين من الصبغات .*

*……*

* مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (8 مارس 2018)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> ذكرت - حسب كل حاله
> هناك قاعدة نستخدمها - حتى فى التركيبات النمطيه - وبالتأكيد تعرفها - واقولها للتذكير
> نجرب فى 1 لتر ( اى اقل مكونات ولنرى )
> ولو معمليا نجرب فى 100 مل


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 مارس 2018)

*ماء اوكسوجين Hydrogen Peroxide*

*ماء اوكسوجين*

*Hydrogen Peroxide*

*ومسحوق فوق كربونات الصوديوم (بيركربونات الصوديوم. Sodium percarbonate*

*........................*​*



*

*ماء الاوكسجين يتواجد فى الصيدليات بتركيز 3% - لتطهير وغسيل الجروح البسيطه والكشط الخفيف*

*. ............

ويتواجد فى صالونات التجميل بنسبة 6% - بليتش للشعر وتلوينه .*

*...................*

*يتواجد بنسبة 30% ونستخدمه فى الصناعه –
بليتش للمنسوجات والورق ( تبييض ) وكاشف فى المعامل الكيميائيه . ................*

*ويتواجد من 30 الى 55 % استخدام غذائى – لتطهير وتعقيم العبوات الملامسه للمنتجات الغذائيه .*

*...............*

*. ويتواجد من 30 الى 32% استخدام اليكترونيات –
نشطف ونغسل المكونات الاليكترونيه قبل تجميعها فى الدوائر –
وكانت من اساسيات التعليم فى حصص الهوايات بمدارسنا الاعداديه والثانويه 
– كيف نعد المكونات الاليكترونيه قبل تشكيل الدوائر –
وايضا لعمل فوم اللاتكس (اسفنج متميز) .*

*..................

ويتواجد بنسبة 90 - 99% لأغراض الوقود والطاقه العاليه (مثل وقود الصواريخ ) . ........*

*نستخدمه فى الصناعه – عامل مساعد – مؤكسد – مبيض –*

*والمنازل – العديد من التركيبات – تنظيف وتطهبر .*

*اذن فنحن امام موضوع موسوعى اسمه هيدروجين بركسيد – حمنا حوله –*

*لنعرف ان ما نكتبه هو اقل القليل من المعرفه – ...........*

*استخدمات الاوكسوجين فى التنظيف من 3 : 9 % ونحصل عليه ايضا فى صورته الجافه ( صوديوم بير كربونات ) ولا يحدث تأثيره الا بعد ملامسته الماء –*

*...................

فى مجال التنظيف – هناك ترتيب لاستخدام الاوكسوجين كالتالى :*

*محلول منظف ذو قوة تركيز عاديه وتركيبته*

*لكل 3.5 لتر ماء دافئ اوساخن 30 جرام فوق كربونات الصوديوم*

*او محلول منظف ذو قوة تركيز مضاعفه مثل بليتش الشعر وتلوينه
 وتركيبته من 4.5 الى 6% اى 60 جرام مسحوق لكل 3.5 لتر مياه*

*او او تركيبات ذو تركيز وقوة مضاعفه –
من 6: 9 % اى 90 جرام مسحوق لكل 3.5 لتر مياه – لتشطيبات - الاخشاب على سبيل المثال . . .............*

*تجربة غرغره –
غسول للفم ربع ملعقة شاى بوركس ربع ملعقة شاى ملج طعام ملعقة شاى محلول ماء اوكسوجين 3% تركيز على كوب ماء : التخليط فورى – وعند كل استخدام ولا يخزن .*

*...........*

*احيانا نستخدمه بتركيز 1.5% (مقدار تركيز منزلى 3%+ مقدار مماثل ماء ) غرعره وتنظيف للفم – ونطيل فترةالغرغره لمراعاة بطء الاداء .
...........*

*مزيل للبقع : جرب جزئين محلول هيدروجين بروكسيد تركيز منزلى + جزء منظف اطباق سائل وخلط جيدا ورش على بقع دهون السجاد او المفروشات – ثم ادعك واشطف بالماء لازالة اثر المزيل – وقبلها تأكد من اختبار ثبات الالوان .
.................*

*مطهر للحمامات : جرب استخدامه بالتركيز 3% للرش على حواف التواليت وبلاط الحمام واتركه طول الليل –( مراعاة لبطء الاداء ) - كمضاد للبكتيريا، مضاد للفطريات، ومكافحة العفن .*

*...................*

*مطهر ومعقم لأسفنجة غسيل الاطباق وفوطة تجفبف المطبخ – بين الحين والآخر - – بالنقع ليلا لعدة دقائق – تجهيزا للأستخدام نهارا .
.........*

*تجربه لأظافر اليد . من يستخدمون– طلاء الاظافر – لنجرب نقع الاصابع عدة مرات ( فى محلول ماء اوكسوجين 3% وماء بالتساوى ) – ان اعجبتك نتيجة التجربه – سجل رأيك .*

*.....

رشه على الاقدام وبين الاصابع لتطهير .
................ 
جرب مس حب الشباب بتركيز 3%عدة مرات لقتل البكتريا . .....................*

*ملحوظه هامه تخفيف المحلول بمياه مقطره – ( اى خاليه من الشوائب ) حتى لايتحلل المنتج .*

*.................*

*مهندس / محمود حماد*

​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (16 مارس 2018)

*شموع السيارات ( واكس )…1*

* 
شموع السيارات ( واكس )…1*

*
…………*


*



*

*فكرة التركيبات *

*………..*

*سنحوم بسرعه حول مصطلحات ومسميات ستقابلنا فى التركيبات*

*لنتفهم معناها ووظائفها *

*سواء كانت التركيبات سائلة – او سبراى بالرش – او كريم بالدعك –
*.............

*تنتشر تركيبات عديده*

* منها البسيطه والتى تعتمد على المكونات الاساسيه – شموع ومذيب –*

*مزيج من شمع الكرنوبا ، يخلط مع الشموع الأخرى ، مثل شمع العسل والزيوت الطبيعية ، 
واحيانا أيضا نواتج التقطير البترولية *

* الشمع – لإنتاج اللمعان ، وملء العيوب صغيرة ، 
وتوفير الحماية. مثل كرنوبا ، وشمع العسل؛ وشمع مونتان*

*Silicones – لزيادة عمق التألق. سنستخدم السليكونات*

*السليكونات العاديه ليست بكفاءة السليكونات المتخصصه والمنصوص عليها فى تركيبات المحترفين*

*استخدامنا للمستحلبات – لتثبيت المنتج وجعله أسهل في الاستخدام*

* استخدامنا لمواد كاشطة خفيفة للغاية – لتوفير تنظيف معتدل ومساعدة الشمع في التجفيف بشكل ثابت لسهولة التنظيف *

*مثل هذه التركيبة المنزليه البسيطه*

*80 
ml turpentine oil*

*80 
ml olive oil*

*50
g beeswax*


*او شموع وعامل استحلاب –*

* ومنها التى تعتمد على اتباع المواصفات لصالح المستخدم .*

*……………….*

*مثال للتركيبات التى تتبع المواصفات *

*…………*

*اضافة المغلظات للسبراى – يضفى خصائص جديده للتركيبه… مثلا*

*يثبت السبراى على الاسطح الرأسيه – فترة اطول لحين الدعك والتلميع*

*يضفى ميزة التبليل للتركيبه*

*يضفى ميزة مقاومة التركيبه للمياه*

*….*

*زيوت سليكون و مياه وبالطبع عامل استحلاب – والاستخدام – سبراى على السطح بعد الغسيل*

*ثم الدعك الخفيف بفوطة قماشيه فى حالة التلميع يدويا .*

*او الرش عبر رزاز فرش الغسيل بمحطات الخدمه فى الشطف الاخير*

*وتتولى الفرش الدعك والتلميع*

*مثل هذه التركيبه*

*زيوت سليكون + مغلظات + عامل استحلاب + مياه معالجه*

*………………*

*استخدام شموع تلميع السيارة –
فقط على الأسطح النظيفة والجافة في الظل.*

*نضع شمع التلميع على بدن السيارة ونسمح له بالجفاف ،*

* ثم يتم إزالته برفق باستخدام قطعة قماش قطنية ناعمة بطريق الدعك .*

*…………*

*عكس منتجات الرزاز ( بالرش ) والسوائل 
– يتم الرش والتلميع – بدون انتظار فترة جفاف*

*………….*

*وهناك مدرسة اخرى تعتمد على تركيبات الشموع – متضمنة مواد كاشطه*

*يستخدمها المحترفون*

*ولكن مشكلة تركيبات شموع السياره ذات المكونات الكاشطه تعتمد على فكرة*

*ازالة الصبغات المؤكسدة والملونات من طبقة الدهان*

*وهناك اتجاه آخر*

*paint sealant*

*نستخدم فيها البوليمرات الاصطناعية لتشميع وفرد فيلم على السطح
لمنع أضرار الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وإنتاج فيلم لامع ومتألق ولمدة طويله*

*او بما يسمى*

*تفلون ، لتعزيز متانة و تألق الملمع *

*………….*

*عندما تطرق مجال جديد – حاول ان تطرقه من خلال خريطه عامه – توضح لك*

*اين طلبك – من الشكل العام لمنتجات الاسواق –*

*وهو ما نحاول تقديمه من خلال هذه المقالة*

*وبالتالى تستطيع توصيف طلبك – بطريقه سليمه – وهى بداية البحث الفضلى *

نشر هذا المقال لى من قبل فى

*http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/*

واعيد نشره هنا لتعميم الفائدة 
*مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 مارس 2018)

*تركيبة مياه التبريد*

*
تركيبة مياه التبريد
*

*تبريد المحركات –  مياه الردياتير .*

* هل من الممكن صناعتها منزليا ؟*

*هل لها جدوى؟*

*……….
*

*



*


* دورة مياه تبريد السياره – دوره مقفله – ودرجة حرارة التبريد للمحرك تكون مثاليه*

*عن ال 90 مئويه – بدء تشغيل الحمل للسياره عند 45 درجه مئويه وليس اقل –*

* ومروحة التبريد يبدأ عملها قرب ال 90 للحصول على اعلى كفاءه للموتور –*

* ……………………..
*

* وما يقوم به وسيط التبريد ( تركيبة مياه التبريد ) هو ازاله فرق درجات الحراره –*

* وبالتالى المشكله تكمن فى التعامل مع مياه تبريد دائما مرتفعة الحراره . –*

* وهنا المفارقه – وبالتالى صناعة مياه التبريد – عكس ما هو معتقد –*

* فى حاجه الى تركيبه مدروسه بعنايه وحرفيه فى التصنيع – حتى لا نسمع ما يتردد على السنه المستهلكين من تعليقات حول الكثير من المنتجات المحليه لمياه الردياتير.*

*………………..
*

*. اما باقى الاجتهادات المنتشره فى المواقع – فهى بغرض تغيير درجه غليان المياه فقط –*

* وبالتالى تخرجنا عن الهدف من تصميم مياه تبريد للردياتير – والتى تقوم بتبريد*

* اهم مكونات السياره – المحرك – حيث ( الحمايه من التآكل وعدم السماح بالتكلسات مع كفاءة التبريد )
وهو سر ارتفاع سعرها – 
سعر انتاج المحلى – المطابق للمواصفات – يماثل المستورد فى التكلفه –*

* ومن هنا عدم جدواها الاقتصاديه .*

* ………….*

* فكرة اضافة مانع التجمد – الا يسمح بتجمد المياه عند صفر مئوى –*

* بل برفع النسبه فى المياه – نصل للدرجه المنشوده –
وايضا يرفع درجة الغليان الى اكثر من 100 مئويه حسب نسبة التركيز –
وفى كل الاحوال الضغط عامل مشترك –*

* اى نسبة انتى فريز والمياه والضغط المقاس داخل الدوره – عوامل هامه .*

* ……………..*

* المكونات الرئيسيه :*

*الماء المقطر – مواد مانعة للتجمد ( ايثيلين جلايكول – داى ايثيلين جلايكول – واحيانا بروبلين جلايكول بدلا من الايثيلين جلايكول لأسباب بيئيه )*

* واخرى مثبطة للتأكل مثل – ( السيليكات والفوسفات والبورات – لأحمال محركات خفيفه مثل سيارات الركوب )*

* واعتادت الشركات ان يكون لون المنتج اخضر . 
ومثبطات التآكل تختلف فى محركات النقل الثقيله والمحركات البحريه وما شابه – واعتاد المنتجين ان يكون لون المنتج احمر بدرجاته – او ازرق . 
…………..*

* ومن هنا يأتى التحذير بمنع خلط مياه التبريد – رغم وجود ايثيلين جلايكول بكلتا التركيبتين – فاختلاف الاضافات يحدث الضرر البالغ والذى قد يصل الى تحويل مياه التبريد الى جلى .*

* …………….*

* تباع المنتجات جاهزه للاستعمل حسب درجة التركيز او تباع مركزه 100% ( عمليا97% ) وتخفف بالماء المقطر بالنسب المطلوبه*

*( استخدام الماء المقطر حتى لاتتكلس املاح المياه العاديه وتحدث مشاكل فى دورة التبريد ) – ……………………..*

* تركيز ايثياين جلايكول فى مياه التبريد ودرجة تجمد المحلول – مثلا عند تركيز 33% حمايه من التجمد حتى ناقص 18 مئويه .*

* ولو التركيز 50% تصبح الحراره حتى ناقص 36 ولو التركيز 60% تصبح الحراره ناقص 52 …………*

* الضغط – وتركيز المحلول – ودرجة الغليان تركيز المحلول علاقة الضغط والحراره ونسبة التركيز –*

* مثلا عند 33% تركيز وضغط 1.1 بار حمايه للغليان حتى 126 درجه مئويه .*

* ……………………..*

* ملخص :*

*رغم توضيح الالوان وعلاقتها بالمحركات – لابد من قراءة بيانات العبوه –
لتضمن سلامة المعلومات . لاتشترى مياه التبريد الا من الشركات التى تلتزم بالمواصفات
فتحن نتعامل مع المحرك .
تأكد ان العبوه جاهزه للأستعمال ( مخففه ) – او لو كانت مركزه –
تخفف بماء مقطر – واعرف النسبه من الجدول .
تذكر نوع ولون ماء التبريد الاصلى لسيارتك – ولا تخلط بين الاصناف ( الالوان*

*…………*


*مهندس محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 أبريل 2018)

*ملطفات ( مكيفات ) الشعر .*

*

ملطفات ( مكيفات ) الشعر .


**.................


**





** الشامبو – يقوم بمهمة غسل الشعر مماتراكم عليه -
ويزيل نسبة متفق عليها من الدهون المفروزه ويبقى الباقى – نظيفا - لتزييت الفروه والشعر .

**ولكن ملطفات الشعر – تهتم ( بالتزين ) – توضيب الشعر – حماية الشعر –
لمعان بدون مظهر دهنى – صقل – ترطيب – اظهار جمال التسريحه وتثبيتها – فك التشابك .

................

على شكل مستحلبات زيت فى ماء او ماء فى زيت – لوسيونات – ملمعات بريانتين –
مصففات بالأستفادة من امكانيات الصموغ – مقويات . 

سواء اسمينا ما سبق - تركيبات بلسم – او مكيفات – اوملطفات -
او شامبو بالبلسم او شامبو بالملطف .

** ............** 
الاستخدام –
اما للشعر الرطب – اى الذى تم غسله بالشامبو وجففناه وما زال رطب –
ويتم دهانه وتدليكه فى الشعرويترك فنره – ثم يشطف – 
او النوع الثانى – نستخدمه فوق الشعر سواء رطب او بدون غسيل ( جاف )
ونصفف الشعر ونتركه عليه – وهو موضوعنا .
.................

** وصفة اولى : لمعان وبريق لشعرك. كما أنه يساعد في وفك تشابك الشعر .

اخلط التالى جيدا واستخدمه فى بخاخ ( تريجر ) على الشعر سواء كان رطب اوجاف . 
6 مل جلسرين نباتى + 180 مل ماء ورد + 10 مل زيت
( جوجوبا او لوز اوعباد الشمس اوبذور العنب – حسب نوع شعرك ) .
ولتحسين التركيبه اضف التالى 10 مل الوفيرا +10 قطرة لافندر ( اساتس ) 

الاستخدام – يرج جيدا ويرش على الشعر ويترك على الشعر

الرج قبل الاستخدام – تبسيط للتجربه – حتى لاتتحول الى مستحلب يصعب ضبط قوامه – ويحتاج لمعدات ومهارات قد لاتتوافر لدى الهواه .**
..................
** فكرة وصفة ثانية – وثالثه :

**على شكل مرهم - يتم دعكه بين راحتى الايدى ثم الشعر ويترك ايضا على الشعر . لا تحتاج للرج – ويتم التثبيت بالصهر – (افوكادو وجوز الهند والصبار ) .
او عمل مستحلب من مياه وزيوت طبيعيه وسيتريل الكول وجلسرين .
**..........

جرب وسجل رأيك .
..........

**مهندس / محمود حماد*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 مايو 2018)

*التركيبات والرقم الهيدروجينى ph*

*التركيبات والرقم الهيدروجينى*

*PH*

*.............*

*



*

*مقدمه ضروريه :*

*الرقم الهيدروجينى هو مقياس لدرجة الحموضه او كيفية الحموضه*

*تتراوح عادة من صفر الى 14*

*مقياس الأس الهيدروجيني – ( 7.0 ) – متعادل .*

*وهى قيمة الماء النقي*

*انخفاض الرقم الهيدروجيني عن 7 تعنى الحمضية*

*إذا كان المحلول او التركيبة تحتوي على رقم هيدروجيني أقل من 7 ، فإن هذا المحلول يعتبر حامضيًا*

*ارتفاع الرقم الهيدروجيني عن 7 تعنى القلويه*

*إن وجود محلول او تركبة برقم هيدروجيني أعلى من 7 - يوصف بالقلوية*

*.............*

*فكرة التركيبات الحمضية - عند استخدامها في منتجات التنظيف –*

* الأحماض – تساعد على كسر البقع الصعبة مثل الصدأ أو الرواسب المعدنية*

*وبالتالى تقوم المنظفات الحمضية بمهاجمة هذه الأنواع من البقع وتذويبها وتكسيرها لتسهيل ازالتها بالشطف – لنضرب مثلا بالمنظفات الحمضيه .*

*مزيلات العفن*

*منظفات المرحاض*

*مزيلات بقع الصدأ*

*منظفات احواض السيراميك والبلاط*

* وعند ارتفاع الرقم الهيدروجيني عن 7 – تركيبة قلوية .*

*المنتجات القلوية – فكرتها*

*لإزالة الاوساخ الدهنية واالاوساخ الزيتية من الأسطح –*

*تهاجم المحاليل القلوية الاوساخ الدهنية والاوساخ الزيتية و تكسرها إلى أجزاء يسهل إزالتها من السطح أو القماش بالشطف .*

*وقد تبلغ من 9 الى 10 واحيانا 12.5*

*لنضرب مثلا لمنتجات التنظيف القلوية ..*

*منظف الأفران*

*منظفات كل الاغرلض*

*منظفات الغسيل*

*تحقيق الغرض من التركيبة*

*رفع او خفض الرقم الهيدروجينى – بغرض تحقيق الهدف من التركيبه*

*وهى مهمة مصمم التركيبة*

*لذا دائما نقول – للهواه والمبتدئين – نلتزم بالتركيبات الموثقه – ونهتم بكل الملاحظات – وبالأخص الرقم الهيدروجينى - بى اتش – نتأكد من صحته*

*..............*

*مهندس محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 مايو 2018)

*تركيبة صبغة اليود .*

*
تركيبة صبغة اليود ...*

*.......

*​


[*=right]




​


[*=right]فى المعمل- كنا نحصل على اليود باضافة حمض الكبريتيك المركز الى يوديد الصوديوم او


[*=right]البوتاسيوم + ثانى اوكسيد المنجنيز - ويتم التسخين


[*=right]وتتم اضافة الحمض بعد التسخين


[*=right]..............
[*=right]
[*=right]عند وضعه على الجلد يحدث بعض التهيج


[*=right]يستخدم كمطهر عام لتعقيم الجروح


[*=right]ولا يغطى بأى مراهم - ويترك للهواء الطلق 


[*=right]................


[*=right]*مكوناته* 


[*=right]اليود + يوديد الصوديوم او البوتاسيوم لتعزيز اليود - والمساعدة فى الذوبان


[*=right]الماء المعالج لذوابانية المكونات- كمذيب خامل


[*=right]الماء منزوع الأيونات - ماء تم معالجته وترشيحه


[*=right]وازالة الملوثات والنمو البكتيرى والايونات وكذا السموم


[*=right]والكحول - كمذيب وقاتل للميكروبات


[*=right]....


[*=right]التركيبات عديده - وتعتمد على نسبة التركيز- تركيبات بسيطه منزليه وفعاله - وتركيبات تجاريه


[*=right]...........


[*=right]تركيبة عامه


[*=right]كل لتر محلول يحتوى على 500 مل كحول ايثانول


[*=right]+ من 18 الى 22 جرام يود


[*=right]من21 الى 26 جرام يوديد الصوديوم وتكمل التركيبه بالماء


[*=right]........


[*=right]البيتادين - ماركه - عباره عن يود + مكون 


[*=right]pvp


[*=right]واضافات اخرى - تركيبة تجاريه - تبعدنا عن التركيبات المنزليه البسيطه


[*=right]..
[*=right]العديد من التركيبات على هذا الرابط لمن يريد التوسع
[*=right]
[*=right]http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/
[*=right]
[*=right]..................


[*=right]مهندس محمود حماد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 يونيو 2018)

*صبغة يود غير كحوليه*



تركيبة صبغة اليود غير كحوليه

.....
*
تحضير لتر محلول صيغة اليود الغير كحوليه .

30 سم مكعب ماء مقطر - اذب فيه 20 جرام يوتيد البوتاسيوم

ثم اضف 7و12 جرام يود للمحلول واذب 
اكمل بماء مقطر الى لتر وقلب

عرفنا من قبل التركيبه الكحوليه - وهذه تركيبة غير كحوليه

مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 يونيو 2018)

*بيبى أويل .*

* 

.... بيبي اويل *

*....*












*سنبتعد عن الزيوت المعدنيه الموجوده فى اغلب التركيبات التجاريه

**تركيبات زيوت طبيعيه آمنه وفعاله - لمشجعى التركيبات الطبيعية - **مكونات بسيطه وفعاله


*​
*كوب زيت الزيتون أو زيت المشمش ** - ملعقتين طعام من زهر *​*-الأذريون - قوقحان -زبيدة -كحلة. (كاليندولا)*

*.**ملعقتين طعام من أزهار البابونج.

**اما النقع للزيوت مع الازهار لمدة شهرين والتصفيه
**او النقع السريع للزيوت والازهار لمدة ساعتين على حمام مائى والتصفيه

**للحفظ لمدة عام** - يحفظ بعيد عن الحرارة والضوء**
يستخدم بالدعك على جسم مبلل**( بعد الاستحمام )

المزيد من تركيبات بيبى اويل على رابط

*
http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/
..................*مهندس / محمود حماد *​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 يونيو 2018)

التركيبه تصلح للتسويق
جرب وسجل رأيك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 يونيو 2018)

*T0uchless-Brushless- Waterless*

*
مصطلحات ومعانى

T0uchless-Brushless- Waterless

.............*

*




*

*غسيل السياره يبدأ باندفاع الماء تحت ضغط - 
لازالة ماعلق بالسياره من جسيمات وتبليل للغسيل
ثم طبقة فوم ( شامبو سيارات ) 
ثم الدعك - يدوى او بالفرش
ثم الشطف 
ثم التجفيف
...........

T0uchless-Brushless

تعنى لايوجد دعك يدوى - ولا استخدام فرش ميكانيكيه
بعد الشطف المبدئى بخرطوم المياه المندفع - نرش الفوم ( تركيبة خاصة )
وننتظر قليلا ثم الشطف باندفاع المياه والتجفيف ذاتى

....

Waterless

تعنى - لا نستخدم المياه فى الغسيل
ازالة الاتربه - ثم الرش بتريجر - ثم الدعك الخفيف بفوطة ناعمه
وعادة نستخدم هذا الاسلوب اذا كانت السياره لاتحتاج الى الغسيل

هذا يعنى اذا كانت حالة السيارة سيئه - لايصلح لها هذا النوع من التنظيف*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 يوليو 2018)

*هاند كريم -تركيبة محترفين*

*

هاند كريم*

*تركيبة للمحترفين*

*..*

*



*

*سنختار زيت الجوجوبا كمادة مطريه*

*وستيل الكول ( لانت 0 ) كمغلظ ومطرى – ويساعد على استقرار المستحلب*

*ستياريك اسيد وبوللى سوربات 60 وسوربيتان ستياريت – عوامل استحلاب*

*ضع 170 جرام زيت جوحوبا +10 جرام سوربيتان ستياريت +20 جرام بولى سوربات60 + 20 جرام ستايل الكول + 30 جرام ستيارك اسيد*

*ويتم الصهر فى حمام مائى ( 65 مئوية )*

*سخن 680 جرام ماء واضف لهم 5 جرام صمغ زانثان وتقليب وزوبان جيد*

*اضف على خليط الماء الساخن والصمغ – خليط زيت الجوجوبا بمكوناته الساخنه وتقليب مستمر الى ان نصل الى درجة حرارة الغرفه*

*اضف 10 جرام برابين – حافظه – و3 جرام عطرك المفضل وتقليب جيد*

*........*

*جرب وسجل رأيك*

*.*

*مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 أغسطس 2018)

*مصطلحات ومعانى التركيبات*

*

مصطلحات ومعانى التركيبات *

*....*

*مقاوم للماء*

*Water resistant*

*...........*

*ضد الماء*

*Water proof*

*..........*

*طارد للماء*

*Water repellent*

*...........*

*تركيبات متعدده – ومدارس متعدده ايضا حول هذا الموضوع*

*شرح المصطلحات ومعانيها – تجعل التركيبات متباينه ..... لنبدأ*

*.........*

*مقاوم للماء – اى يقاوم نفاذية الماء ولا يمنع مروره بالكامل
*.........

*ضد الماء – تعنى – ان المعده الاليكترونيه مثلا – تم تجميعها بوسائل احكام 
تمنع وصول الماء الى داخل الجهاز
*...........

*طارد للماء – تعنى ان السطح مدهون بماده طارده للماء – اى لاتسمح بتراكم الماء على السطح اصلا*

*مثال :*

*





*

*تركيبات دهان اسطح الشاور الزجاجيه او حتى البلاستيكيه*

*وهى تركيبات - تتلاشى بعد اسابيع ويعاد دهان السطح مرة اخرى*

*وهى تركيبات تمنع تراكم المياه ورغاوى الصابون على السطح*

*وتضمن نظافة السطح لأسابيع
*

*او تركيبات طاردة للمياه التى نستخدمها فى بودى السياره الخارجى *

*والزجاج ...... لعلى اوضحت *



* مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 سبتمبر 2018)

*غسيل الملابس .وصفه اقتصاديه وفعاله*

*
غسيل الملابس – وصفه اقتصاديه وفعاله

*

*




*

*غسيل الملابس – وصفه اقتصاديه وفعاله*

*التبليل والتنظيف – نستخدم الصابون الصوديومى – مبشور الصابون*

*300 جرام*

*الملابس تحتاج لقلويه مرتفعه – سنستخدم هيروكسيد صوديوم*

*300 جرام*

*ولتقليل تأثير مهاجمة الصودا الكاويه – وتشتيت اوساخ الملابس نستخدم صوديوم ميتا سليكات – ( مسحوق )*

*400 جرام*

*و1000 جرام صودا الغسيل ( رماد الصودا – كربونات صوديوم ) لزيادة القلويه*

*....*

*التركيبه كلها مساحيق – الناتج 2 كجم*

*جرب وسجل رأيك*

*مهندس / محمود حماد*

​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*تركيبة مسكرة للمحترفين*

*

تركيبة مسكره – تجميل رمش العين*

*تركيبه طبيعية – للمحترفين .*

*.......
*

*





*

*فكرة تاريخية .*

*الكحل – كان البدايه*

* - ومكوناته يسيطه – سلفيد انتيمون + سلفيد رصاص + اكسيد نحاس + اكسيد مغنسيوم وطحن ومزج جيد مع الزيت
*

*المسكره تعطى طول وهمى للرمش – بالاضافه للتجميل
*

*التركيبة التاليه – تركيبة محترفين – رغم المكونات الطبيعيه*

*......
*

*امزج التالى بالصهر على حمام مائى وخلط جيد*

*50 جرام فازلين*

*+ 5 جرام شمع برافين*

*+ 5 جرام زبدة كاكاو*

*+ 40 جرام هباب ( كاربون بلاك )

*كاربون بلاك للحصول على لون اسود
اكسيد الكروم - لون اخضر
الاسود المزرق - اسود + الترمارين
الهباب مع اوكسيد بنى - بنى مسود

*جرب وسجل رأيك*

*.....*

*مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 أكتوبر 2018)

*تركيبة ورنيش*

*

تركيبة ورنيش ...*



*



.


..*

*الورنيش – اما كحولى او زيتى راتنجى*

*الراتنجى – عباره عن راتنج وزيت جفوف ومذيب*

*والكحولى – راتنج ومذيب*

* الورنيش حتى لا يكون قصيف – نضيف له مادة ملدنه*

*ولتحسين خواصه – نضيف له – مادة تقاوم المياه ولسرعة الجفا ف*

*– نضيف المجففات*

*........*

*سنبتعد قليلا عن الورنيش الزيتى الراتنجى –*

* لصعوبة تصنبعه بامكانياتنا المنزليه – ونستعرض تركيبة ورنيش كحولى*

*........*

*.......*

*سنختار الكملاكه – راتنج*

*يذاب فى السبرتو كمذيب*

*سنضيف المادة الملدنه لاضفاء المرونه الى الغشاء*

*Dibutyl phthalate (DBP)*

* ولتحسين مقاومة الورنيش للماء – نضسف*

*Ethyl methyl cellulose*

*..........*

* التركيبه 405 جرام جملكه + 567.5 سبرتو صناعى +15 جرام ايثيل سليولوز + 22.5 دى بيوتيل فتلات

............
جرب فى اقل كميه - وسجل رأيك

مهندس / محمود حماد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 أكتوبر 2018)

*مستحلبات . وملاحظات.*

*مستحلبات . وملاحظات.*

*مصطلحات ومعانى 

.**





**حجم الجسيمات المنتشره فى المستحلب لها علاقه بلون المستحلب

**المستحلب اما
**بلون الحليب –
**شبه شفاف –** 
شفاف
**وهذا يعنى ان حجم الجزيئات المنتشره على سبيل المثال

**1 مم – 0.5 مم – 0.05 مم ..... وهكذا 

.**كل الامثله التى تضرب على المستحلبات تذكر – انتشار الزيت فى الماء او العكس –**وهناك نوغ آخر – هام ومتواجد – مستحلب الغاز والسائل .

**مثل علب الايروسولات المضغوطه المعدنيه –
سواء مبيدات حشريه او معطرات جو .

**المواد الفعاله والحامله على شكل سائل منتشر داخل غاز دافع –
يجب ان يكون معلق وثابت حتى يخرجان معا عند الاستخدام* .​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 يناير 2019)

*كيميا قديمه*

*

كيميا قديمه

*​*وصفات جدتى

**هاند سوب مطهر بدون الترايكلوزان**Triclosan


**





**تتخلص ايضا من رائحة البصل والثوم - 
بغسيل الايدى

**.**كوب من صابون زيت الزيتون السائل*+*10**قطرات زيت الليمون العطري*+*10**قطرات زيت البرتقال *+*ملعقة صغيرة من زيت فيتامين**E**.





**منظف غسيل ملابس

**وصفه من وصفات جدتى
**8 **لتر ماء ساخن*


*ملعقتان كبيرتان من الجليسرين*
*3/4 **كوب صودا الغسيل*
*3/4 **كوب البوراكس*
*- **قطعة• صابون مبشور**- 

**الطريقه*​

*تذوب الصابون المبشور في الماء الساخن**.*
*ثم باقى الاضافات*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 يناير 2019)

*لوسيون طارد للباعوض ... طبيعى*

*
لوسيون طارد للباعوض ... طبيعى*

*..........*






*Neem+ Citronella + Cedarwood oil*



*
جرام 25/ زيت نيم
جرام 25 زيت سترونيلا*
*جرام50/زيت خشب الارز

*
*زيت النيم + زيت السترونيلا + زيت خشب الأرز*

*ويتم الخلط فى زيت برافين خفيف 35 جرام – كماده حامله*

*....*

*جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 يناير 2019)

*كريم حلاقة*

*.....*

*تركيبة محترفين*

*



*

*



*

*ملحوظه*

*Myristic Acid*

*عامل تطهير – عامل استحلاب*

*A*

*اصهر مكوناته عند 90 مئويه*

*B*

*سخن المحلول عند 90 مئوية*

*ثم اضف المحلول على اول مكونات وقلب 30 دقيقه*

*C*

*سخن مكوناته عند 90 مئويه واضفها على ماسبق وقلب*

*D*

*سخن حتى 50 مئويه واضفه لما سبقه وقلب*

*اضف العطر – منثول عند درجة حرارة الغرفه وقلب*

*جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## محمدفتتحى (30 يناير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك و لك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 يناير 2019)

*كسوة الاقراص بالمحلول السكرى*

*

كسوة الاقراص بالمحلول السكرى*

*...*







​*سواء اقراص دوائيه – او كرات شيكولاته على سبيل المثال*

*هناك طرق مركبه بغيه الوصول الى متطلبات خاصه مثل*

*نبدأ بحماية القرص من الرطوبه بمادة مانعه – لنطيل من عمره الافتراضى*

*مثل خليط من الماء و*

*Shellac, cellulose acetate phthalate and polyvinyl acetate phthalate*

*ثم طبقة اخرى من الحمايه – مواد مالئة ومحلول سكرى مثل*

*calcium carbonate or talc in combination with sucrose solution.*

*ثم الصقل باستخدام محلول سكرى*
*
sucrose syrup

*

*فى كل منتج له خطواته – ولاتطبق كل الخطوات على كل المنتجات*

*مثلا تغطية كرات الشيكولاته بكسوة سكرية - نكتفى بالخطوات التاليه*

*تدور حبات الشيكولاته فى وعاء بسرعة بطيئة*

*تندفع رشاشا محلول سكرى لتغطية الشيكولاته*

*وتندفع رشاشات محلول سكرى ملونه حسب الطلب لتلتصق بالطبقة السابقة*

*ثم يتم رش الطبقة الاخيره بمحلول شمعى للبريق*

*ويجفف بالهواء
*.......


*مكونات طلاء السكر*

* السكروز او*

*السوربيتول*

*- الحشو – المواد المالئه –*

* كربونات الكالسيوم ، التلك ، ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم*

*- التلوين -أكاسيد الحديد - ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم*

*- مواد اخرى*

*أكاسيا ، جيلاتين ، مشتقات سيليولوز - تلك - نكهات*

قد نحتاج مثال عملى وتركيبة - لمزيد من التوضيح


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 فبراير 2019)

*تركيبة قصدير اللحام*

*تركيبة قصدير اللحام


**
........

مصطلحات ومعانى لها دلالة اثناء التطبيق

**






**سبيكة قصدير اللحام ( قصدير –رصاص ) عادة تنصهر عند 183 مئويه تزيد قليلا او تقل حسب نسب السبيكه

**مثلا 60 قصدير – 40 رصلص – تنصهر السبيكه عند 188 مئوية

**مثلا سبيكة لحام التوصيلات الاليكترونيه – متطلباتها -

**انخفاض درجة الانصهار – وسرعة التجمد


**يوتيكتك

**eutectic alloy

**فى هندسة الانتاج – تكنولوجيا الخامات – عرفنا ان اليوتيكتيك
**وتعنى خليط من العناصر او المركبات يتصلب عند درجة حرارة أقل من أي تركيب آخر

.......

**63 قصدير – 37 رصاص – يطلق عليها سبيكة يوتيكتك
**وتعنى اقل درجه تصلب لهذة التركيبه – من اى تركيبه اخرى لها نفس المكونات

**اضافة الرصاص للقصدير – لعمل صلابه للحام – القصدبر الحر – شديد الليونه*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 فبراير 2019)

*وم غسيل السيارة*

*
فوم غسيل السيارة*

*....*

*



*

*ما الفرق بين فوم غسيل السياره*

*والمنظفات السائلة التى يستخدمونها فى محطات خدمة السيارات*

*....*

*المنظفات السائله المستخدمه فى محطات الخدمه – هى منظفات اطباق – 
تحدث الفوم نتيجة انضغاط فى اوعية الضغط الموجوده بالمحطات*

*ولا علا قة لها بفوم غسيل السيارات – بل اسوأ انواع المنظفات السائله وارخصها*

*.....*

*سأقطع حبل التفكير بأطروفة كانت منتشرة بيننا فى فترة الصبا تقول :*

*تشكك احد العلماء المتعامل مع الاجسام المشعه*

*فى ان الفندق الذى ينزل به يقدم العشاء له – من بقايا الغذاء*

*فترك جزء مشع فى بقايا الغذاء واكتشف وجوده بعداد جيجر فى طعام العشاء*

*وعداد جيجر لمن لا يتذكر – يتأثر بالاجسام المشعه ويكشفها*

*صنعت مثل فعل هذا العالم*

*طفت بالعديد من محطات الخدمة بأجهزة القياس لدى – واكتشفت ان الفوم المستخدم
هو منظف اطباق – بل اردأ منظف حتى يكون ارخص*

*وغير مطابق كمنظف ايضا*

*ناهيك عن العديد من المحطات التى كفتنى عملية القياس – باعترافها بذلك بقول*

*صابون ... صابون يافندى .. صابون يا استاذ ...*

*....*

*مواصفات شامبو السيارات*

*هو شامبو يتعامل مع اسطح معدنيه ( بودى السياره – مدهون )*

*وسنتعرض لمعانى اوصافه*

*مصطلحات ومعانى*

*ذاتى التجفيف*

*تعنى انك لا تحتاج تجفيف السياره بعد الغسل سواء بالهواء او فوطة*

*وهناك نوعين من ذاتى التجفيف – اما اضافة تساعد على ذلك*

*او اضافة تطرد الماء من على السطح ولا تساعده على المكوث*

*يعطى بريق للسياره*

*يترك فيلم على السطح يحميه وغالبا شمع*

* او بدائل حديثه تقوم بنفس المهمه او افضل*

*انتى ستاتيك*

* لا يسمح لسطح السياره بجذب الاتربه –*

*ويسهل عليك بذلك التخلص منها برش الماء او استخدام فرشة تنفيض ناعمه

*يقى من الاشعه فوق البنفسجه
احياانا من نجد من يطلب هذه الاضافه ونلبى له طلبه

*.....*

*هناك نوع ينعامل مع الغسيل اليدوى – والفرش الميكانيكيه بمحطات الخدمه – وبماكينات الفوم
( تحويل الشامبو الى فوم )*

*وتركيبات شامبو اخرى تتعامل بدون الحاجه الى دعك بودى السياره*

*يرش الفوم على بودى السياره ويترك 7 دقائق ليحدث فعله بدون دعك 
ثم يشطف بالماء ويترك ليجف ذاتيا*

*نطلق عليه*

*TOUCHLESS*

*Brushless*

*هناك العديد من التركيبات – والعديد من المكونات والاضافات لتركيبة شامبو غسيل السيارات*

*بالله عليكم – ما علاقة ما كتبته – بمنظفات الاطباق السائله الرديئة والمنتشره فى محطات الخدمه*

*هناك من يقول ... كله صابون يا استاذ !!!!*

*ولا اجد رد*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2019)

*شامبو مرطب للشعر الجاف*

*


شامبو مرطب للشعر الجاف

*






​*........*

*جرب التالى وسجل رأيك*

*500 مل مياه مقطره*

*500 مل صابون زيت زيتون سائل*

*2 ملعقه شاى جلسرين*

*نصف كوب الوفير جل*

*نصف ملعقه صغيره جوجوبا اوزيت افوكادو*

*خلط جيد*

*رج قبل الاستخدام*

*يستخدم كالشامبو للشعر ويشطف*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 مارس 2019)

*طريقة تحضير العطر المائي*

*

طريقة تحضير العطر المائي*

*او*

*طريقة سهله لتحضير العطر المائي*

*او تركيبة العطر المائى
*

*



*

*.......
*

*كلها اسئله تصلنى عبر البريد او نقرأها سويا فى العديد من المواقع*

*....*

*الموضوع يحتاج بعض التصحيح*

*العطر الزيتى – مستخلصات النباتات – سواء بتلات او سيقان اوجذور – حسب طبيعة النبات*

*وهى ما يطلق عليه اسانس*

*essential oils*

*اعداده قليله – غالى الثمن – يستخدم فى التركيبات العلاجيه – لأنها زيوت عطريه علاجيه – او فى البارفينات الغاليه*

*تركيباته عباره وصفات وتخلط معا - يغلب عليها المهاره والتجربه والكثير من الاسرار المتوارثه*

*وتصلح للصناعات المنزليه*

*....*

*العطور الكيميائيه – وما يطلق عليها المائيه – والمقصود بها التى تمتزج مع تركيبات التجميل بدون انفصال*

*وهى الشائعة بالاسواق والعطر يتكون من 60 مكون كيميائى وحتى 200 مادة*

*تعطى تعدد وروائح لا تتوافر فى العطور الزيتيه*

*هناك نوع ثالث – خليط بين الكيميائى والاسانس*

*....*

*الطرق المتداوله فى المواقع – تقول تحويل او تركيبة الزيت المائى*

*تكسابون وتوين وماء وقليل من العطر الزيتى –*

*كل ما فى الامر – ما حدث لم يحول العطر الزيتى الى مائى*

*او تركيبة العطر المائى*

*العطر الزيتى يحتاج الى عامل استحلاب لاضافته فى التركيبات حتى لا ينفصل*

*هذا كل ما فى الامر ....اى ان اضافة التكسابون والتوين – كعامل استحلاب للعطر الزيتى ليمتزج بالماء ليس الا ....لعلى اوضحت .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 مارس 2019)

*تنظيف المعدات فى المكان*

* 

تنظيف المعدات فى المكان*

*.........
*

*




*

*امثله لبعض التركيبات*

*
Clean-in-place (CIP*

........


*قديما كنا نفكك المعدات ونتولى تنظيفها ونعيد تجميعها*

*معدات اللحوم – منتجات الالبان – المنتجات الغذائيه*

*مواد لاصقه - منتجات كيماويه للمستهلكين والعديد*

*حاليا فى المصانع الحديثه – لا نحتاج الى ذلك*

*يتم تصميمها بحيث تندفع تركيبة المنظف - سائل او مسحوق – 
بنفس فكرة تداول الخامات بداخل المعدات*

*وفقا لبرنامج معد من الشركه المصنعه وبموافقة وزارة الصحه لنوعية المنظفات*

*وتكون من ضمن مسؤلية قسم الهايجن بالمنشأة*

*........*

*هي طريقة لتنظيف الأسطح الداخلية للمواسير ( الأنابيب ) 
وتنكات التشغيل او الحفظ والتخزين - ومعدات المعالجة والنوزل والرشاشات والفوهات -
والفلاتر والتجهيزات المرتبطة بها ، دون تفكيك المكونات .*

*.......*

*امثله لبعض التركيبات*

*هى مدارس – سواء مواد اساسها قلوى او حمضى*

*والتطهير بعد التنظيف والتعقيم ان تطلب الامر*

*تركيبه 1*

*صناعات تجهيز الأغذية والمشروبات*

*محلول قلوي قوي*

*بغرض ازالة ما يتبقى من قشور متكلسه من عمليات الانتاج +
- منظف منخفض الرغوه – وعوامل مخلبيه – وعامل مضاد للتآكل اثناء عملية التنظيف 
– وحمايه للسطح من مهاجمة القلويات للسطح والتفاعل معها*

*مثال :.*

*Sodium hydroxide*

*Sodium meta silicate*

*Sodium gluconate*

*Trisodium phosphate*

*تركيبة مساحيق – بدون رغوة*

*Sodium bicarbonate*

*Sodium metasilicate*

*Non-ionic surfactant*

*Sodium per borate*

*Tri sodium phosphate*

*Sodium gluconate*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 مارس 2019)

*مثبتات ومقويات العطر*

*.........*

* 



*

*مثبتات العطر –
يعتقد البعض ان اضافة مواد للعطرفى صورته النهائية – تكفى لتثبيته*

*والتثبيت هنا بمعنى اطالة امد العطر ( اريج العطر )*

*اى يستمر فى حالة فوحان – انتشار – لمدة طويله*

*تحت فكرة ابطاء التبخر للعطر باستخدام مواد بطيئة التبخر مثل*

*Sodium Methyl Glucose Ether *

*propoxylated methyl glucose ether*

*المستخدم فى بلسم الشعر او منعمات وملطفات البشرة بعد الحلاقه و*

* الجلسرين وغيره*

*وهى امور ليست لها نتيجة عمليه ناجحه*

*.......*

*المثبتات ليست تركيبة تضاف للعطر بعد تركيبه - لتحوبله الى عطرله اريج يدوم لفترة أطول.*

*المثبتات جزء من مكونات عطر القاعده – ومكونات عطر القاعده تصل الى 60 % من المكونات.*

*مثبتات العطور – تكمن فى مكونات قاعدة العطر 
اى مكونات عطور القاعده فى تركيبة العطر*

*ونظرا لارتفاع اسعار مكونات عطر القاعده – فزيادة نسبتها سيؤثر بالسلب على ارتفاع التكلفه –
مما يجعلنا لا نستطيع ان نطلق العنان فى الزيادة*

*الا فى البارفانات غالية الثمن على سبيل المثال*

*



.*

*مع ملا حظة ان اى عطر يتكون من ثلاث مجموعات مجموعة القمه التى تعطى الانطباع الاول للعطر – 
وتكون اغلبها – عطور فواحه – سريعة التبخر*

*عكس مجموعة القاعده التى يغلب عليها طول الاستدامه*

*..........*

*وما هى مقويات العطور – معززات العطور*

*وسيلتان لتحقيق ذلك*

*هى تركيبة تتعامل مع العطر المتاح دون ان تتدخل فى تركيبته*

*تركيبات معززات العطر – اما فى متناول الهواه والصناعات المنزليه*

*والنوع الثانى يحتاج امكانيات مصانع*

*...*

*نحتاج مقويات العطر مثلا لتعزيز رائحة العطر المتاح اثناء غسيل الملابس فى الغساله*

*باضافة ملعقة طعام من هذه التركيبه لحمل الغساله*

*اخلط جيدا التالى*

*5 جرام عطر*

*5 جرام نشا*

*100 جرام كلوريد صوديوم*

*اذا استبدلنا كلوريد الصوديوم بملح ابسون – فهذا يعنى اضافة التنعيم للمنسوجات*

*.....*

*واحيانا مزيد من الاحترافيه لتكون المكونات –*

*مياه + تكسابون + كلوريد صوديوم + عطر + عامل استحلاب*

*مناسب لنوع العطر – و*

*CMC*

*........*

*وهناك تركيبات اخرى احترافيه – تحتاج امكانيات معامل ومصانع – سنشرح فكرتها*

*سبق ان ذكرنا اننا سنتعامل مع العطر المتاح كما هو*

*سنحيط ذرات العطر بميكرو كبسوله – عباره عن غشاء – يحمى العطر من التبخر*

*هذه الكبسولات – تلتصق بنسيج الاقمشه اثناء الغسل*

*ولا تتحطم الا بفعل ميكانيكى ( اثناء حركة النسيج )*

*بعد خروج الغسيل من الغساله*

*اثناء التطبيق او القلع او ارتداء الملابس – كل ما هو حركه*

*تتحرر ذرات العطر المحبوسه بداخل الكبسوله وتنتشر*

*وبذا يعطينا اريج مستمر مع كل حركه للنسيج - يصل الى عشرة ايام*


----------



## super strong (31 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم
احد الاصدقاء وهو ميكانيكي سالني مادة لتنظيف اليدين وبعد البحث يوجد مادة ملمسها خشن قليلا حصلت على عينة ولكن لا اعرف كيف احلل ما هي التركيبة
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 أبريل 2019)

وعليكم السلام
اهلا بك
....
فكرة التركيبات



*استخدم البورركس لقدرته عل التخلص من الاوساخ الصعبه بالايدى*
*ومطهر وملين للماء العسر*
*والمذيبات – اما نافتا او كيروسين عديم الرائحه او فى المدارس الحديثه*
*d-Limonene*
*Methyl soyate*
*الخشونه ناتجه من الماده الحاكه*
*رمل ناعم اوبنتونيت وغير ذلك*
*وهناك مدارس لا تعتمد على المذيبات – وتستخدم*
*EO*
*كمنظف ومستحلب مع الو فيرا وزيت الجوجوبا*
*..
*
*امثلة*
*صابون مبشور 75 جرام*
*بوركس 25 جرام*
*......*
*مادة كاشطه 70 جرام*
*مسحوق صابون 26 جرام*
*بوراكس 4 جرام*
*تبلل اليد وقليل من الخليط ويتم الدعك*


----------



## super strong (4 أبريل 2019)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك على المعلومات
ما قصدك بالمادة القاشطة
وهل الملح الانجليزي يعطي الخشونة؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أبريل 2019)

الروائح الكيماويه ايضا نوعان 
نوع يندمج فى التركيبات المائيه ونوع يندمج فى التركيبات الزيتيه
وبالتالى عندما نتكلم عن العطور - يجب ان نشير لصفاتها حتى نستوعب الشرح او السؤال
مثلا - اسانس او كيماويه لوسط زيتى او كيماويه لوسط مائى او كيماويه لوسط حمضى او قلوى .. وهكذا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أبريل 2019)

اهلا بك
الماده القاشطه - تعنى الماده الحاكه
الملح اذا ما ذاب- يفقد صفة الحك
الحجر الجيرى - مادة حاكه مثلا
البنتونيت والسليكا - وقد اشرنا الى ذلك فى المقال


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 أبريل 2019)

*خلط الميثانول بالماء

.....

*






*هى تركيبة معروفه – 
تحمى زجاج السيارة الامامى من التصاق الجليد به
**وتيسر ازاحة الثلج المتراكم على زجاج السيارة بسهوله

**طبعا تتعدد التركيبات ببعض اضافات المنظفات وغير ذلك
**ولكنى هنا بصدد شرح فكرة التركيبة

**درجة تجمد الميثانول
**97.8**درجة مئويه -

وبالتالى لا يتجمد عند انخفاض درجة الحرارة** 
وبالتالى عند اضافته للماء **لا يتجمد الخليط –
ويسهل ازاحته من على زجاج السيارة*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 أبريل 2019)

*–97.8 degrees 

هى درجة تجمد الميثانول*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 مايو 2019)

*بلسم – مرطب للشفاه طبيعى*

*

بلسم – مرطب للشفاه طبيعى*

*من وصفات جدتى

....*

*




*


*20 جرام شمع نحل*

*20 جرام زبدة كاكاو*

*45 جرام زيت عباد الشمس*

*5 جرام لا نولين*

*2 جرام فيتامين*

*E*

*عشر قطرات منكه مناسب لمرطب وبلسم الشفاه*

*كل المكونات يتم صهرها على حمام دافئ - ما عدا الزيت العطرى للمنكه والفيتامين*

*بعد تمام الصهر – ارفع من على التسخين - واضف المنكه والفيتامين قبل التصلد –*


جرب وسجل رأيك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 مايو 2019)

*بلسم ومرطب الشفاه لامع - جلوسى*

*بلسم ومرطب الشفاه لامع - جلوسى



**LIP GLOSS


**.............** 







**
سنزيد مواد التألق – مع الترطيب للشفاه ... لنبدأ

**10 جرام شمع عسل
**20 جرام زيت خروع
**30 جرام زيت لوز حلو
**25 جرام زبدة شيا
**15 جرام زبدة كاكاو
**0.3 جرام منكه مناسب

**ما عدا زيت المنكه – اصهر المكونات على حمام مائى
**اضف المنكه قبل التصلد

**جرب وسجل رأيك*​


----------



## Sasamer (13 مايو 2019)

السلام عليكم. لقد استفدت منك الكثير استاذ محمود فجزاك الله كل خير. سؤالي عن مادة البيركوبرنات هل يمكن اضافتها لساىل غسيل الملابس و ما هي النسبة . و شكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 مايو 2019)

وعليكم السلام
اهلا بك
حاول - مراجعة السؤال


----------



## Sasamer (14 مايو 2019)

Hakim123 قال:


> السلام عليكم. لقد استفدت منك الكثير استاذ محمود فجزاك الله كل خير. سؤالي عن مادة البيركوبرنات هل يمكن اضافتها لساىل غسيل الملابس و ما هي النسبة . و شكرا


السؤال هو عن مادة البيركربونات هل يمكن إضافتها في صناعة سائل غسيل الملابس كماتضاف الكربونات او البوراكس وهل في إضافتها فائدة على اعتبار ان الرقم الهيدروجيني لسائل الغسيل مرتفع و اذا كان يمكن إضافته فما هي النسبة الآتي يضاف بها


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (14 مايو 2019)

*توضيح*

توضيح

 

*البوراكس - المعروف ب*
*بورات الصوديوم *
*ويعمل كمبيض ومزيل الروائح الكريهة*

*صودا الغسيل*
*- يجب عدم الخلط بينه وبين صودا الخبز (بيكربونات الصوديوم) ،*
* صودا الغسيل*
*هو كربونات الصوديوم ، والمعروف أيضًا باسم رماد الصودا ،صودا آش*
* ويساعد على إزالة الأوساخ والروائح الكريهة**.*

*وصفة منزليه لمنظف غسيل ملابس - سائلة*

*قطعة صابون غسيل*

*كوب بوراكس*

*كوب صودا الغسيل *

*يبشر الصابون فى 2 كوب ماء ويمزج على حرارة هادئه لتمام المزج*
*يضاف البوركس وصودا الغسيل الى 10 لتر ماء فى وعاء منفصل ويتم المزج*
*يضاف للمزيج مزيج الماء والصابون المعد من قبل ويتم المزج*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 مايو 2019)

*قاعدة مرهم*

*

قاعدة مرهم*

*من وصفات جدتى*

............


*




*



*اختلاف الاعشاب – هو ما يميز المرهم العلاجى عن غيره*

*وبالتالى نحن فى حاجة لمعرفة تركيبة قاعدة المرهم اولا*

*وباختيار الاعشاب او منقوع الاعشاب المناسب*

*تتحدد صفات المرهم العلاجيه ... لنبدأ*

*.*

*المواد*

*شمع العسل الأصفر 40 جم*

*زيت سائل ، منقوع بالعشب 158 جم*

*زيت فيتامين E 2 جم 1*

*الزيت العطري 1 جم*

*على حمام مائى اصهر الشمع ومنقوع الزيت بالاعشاب لتمام الصهر*

*واخرص على الايحنرق*

*ارفع من على التسخين*

*اضف العطر والفيتامين وقلب*

*اتركه يبرد والتعبئه فى القوام المناسب*


----------



## Sasamer (30 مايو 2019)

المقصود من بيركربونات الصوديوم هو فوق كربونات الصوديوم المتشكلة من تفاعل كربونات الصوديوم مع فوق اكسيد الهيدروجينquote=محمود فتحى حماد;3504063]توضيح

 

*البوراكس - المعروف ب*
*بورات الصوديوم *
*ويعمل كمبيض ومزيل الروائح الكريهة*

*صودا الغسيل*
*- يجب عدم الخلط بينه وبين صودا الخبز (بيكربونات الصوديوم) ،*
* صودا الغسيل*
*هو كربونات الصوديوم ، والمعروف أيضًا باسم رماد الصودا ،صودا آش*
* ويساعد على إزالة الأوساخ والروائح الكريهة**.*

*وصفة منزليه لمنظف غسيل ملابس - سائلة*

*قطعة صابون غسيل*

*كوب بوراكس*

*كوب صودا الغسيل *

*يبشر الصابون فى 2 كوب ماء ويمزج على حرارة هادئه لتمام المزج*
*يضاف البوركس وصودا الغسيل الى 10 لتر ماء فى وعاء منفصل ويتم المزج*
*يضاف للمزيج مزيج الماء والصابون المعد من قبل ويتم المزج*[/quote]


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 مايو 2019)

*SODIUM PERCARBONATE 
*
*مسحوق مطلق للاوكسوجين بملامستة للماء*
*وبالتالى يوضع فى تركيبات مساحيق الغسيل ونقويه ب*
*sodium chloride*
* Sodium Carbonate 
*
*وفى حالة استخدامه فى تركيبات سائلة – بغرض الاستخدام الفورى*
*ولا يحضر فى وعاء محكم خشية زيادة الضغط الناتج من تصاعد الاوكسوجين*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 يونيو 2019)

*اديتا والبديل*

*اديتا والبديل

**EDTA

**





**عنصر هام – متواجد فى منتجات العنايه والمنظفات
**مهمته – عامل مخلبى – 
أداء افضل فى الوسط** القلوى
**صعب التحلل بيئيا
**يجعل المستحلبات أكثر ثباتا -
ويظهر رغوة المنظف

**البديل

**رباعي الصوديوم جلوتامات اسيتات

**Tetrasodium Glutamate Diacetate

**سائل – شفاف –
ذوبانيه عاليه
**يتحلل بيئيا –
يعمل فى مدى واسع من الاس الهيدروجينى*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 يونيو 2019)

*شامبو سجاد - حقائق واوهام*




*شامبو السجاد*
*حقائق واوهام
*
*......
*

* كل المنتجات فى مجال التنظيف – خاضعة للمواصفات القياسيه*
*وللتركيبات الموثقه – ولا تترك فرصه لأجتهاد مخل*
*...
*
*شامبو السجاد – حقائق واوهام
*
*اما منظف – يتعامل مع سجاد او موكيت يصعب رفعه وارساله للمغسله –
اى يحتاج تنظيفه فى المكان – وماكينات تقوم برش المنظف – ويليها مباشرة شفط -
بالتالى – التركيبه تناسب ذلك*
.....

* وتختلف التركيبة - لو كانت السجاده يتم غسلها بشكل منفصل – تنظيف ثم تجفيف
*
*تختلف التركيبه اذا كانت لغرض ازالة روائح السجائر والحيوانات الاليفة والاطعمه وغيره
*
*لاتصلح المعطرات فى التغطيه على الروائح الكريهه*
*ستتبخر بعد حين وتظل الرائحة الكريهه 
*.....
*حتى اضافة العطر – قد يضيف رائحة غير مقبولة
اذا تمت اضافة معطرات السجاد قبل ازالة سبب الرائحة
*...
*يمكن أن يؤدي التنظيف بواسطة المنظفات التي تعمل بالماء 
إلى إزالة الرائحة الكريهة القابلة للذوبان في الماء*
*( تنظيف السجاده بالمنظفات – يزيل جزئيا بعض الروائح وليس كلها )
*.

*العلاج – ان تكون مكونات التركبيبة تسمح بتحييد الرائحه
*
*او مدرسة اخرى –
*
* تسمح بزوبان الرائحة فى مكونات الشامبو اثناء الغسيل*


*حل آخر – الأكسده *

*هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم ،*
* بيروكسيد الهيدروجين *
*برمنجنات البوتاسيوم - تأكسد بسهولة معظم مركبات الرائحة المعتادة*

*حل آخر – تغليف الرائحة*

*سيكلودكسترينات *
*مشتقة من الكربوهيدرات - من تخمير النشا*

*تحبس و تغلف جزيئات الرائحة في الألياف ، وبالتالي تحييد الرائحة*

*اذن القاعده الاولى تقول*
*يجب أن تكون الخطوة الأولى في السيطرة على الرائحة دائمًا إزالة مصدرها. 
إذا لم يكن ذلك ممكنًا ، فيجب استخدام المكافحة الكيميائية*

*...
*
*لقد تغافلت عن العديد من تركيبات المواقع التى تقول*
*خل + ماء صودا + صابون*
*او العينات التى تأتينى ومنتشره فى الاسواق – تحت مسمى شامبو سجاد*
*ولا علاقة لها بمسمياتها ... لعلى اوضحت .*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 يوليو 2019)

*تركيبة مزيل رائحه ومطهر أدوات منزليه*

*

تركيبة مزيل رائحه ومطهر أدوات منزليه*

*........
*

*ذكرنا فى مقال سابق – ان احدى طرق تحييد الرائحه – هى الاكسدة*

*هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم ،*
*بيروكسيد الهيدروجين*
*برمنجنات البوتاسيوم -
تأكسد بسهولة معظم مركبات الرائحة المعتادة
.........
*
*جرب التالى*

*سواء الهيبوكلوريت او الصودا آش – فالذوبانيه فى الماء لكلاهما*
* فى حدود 20 %
*
*Calcium Hypochlorite*
*SOLUBILITY (wt.% in water):………. 217 g/l @ 27ثڑC*

*soda ash*
*Water solubility 212.5 g/L @ 20 °C
*
*وبالتالى سنتبع التالى*
*اذب 30 جرام صوديوم هيبوكلوريت فى 30 جرام ماء*
*وفى وعاء منفصل*
*اذب20 جرام صودا آش فى 30 جرام ماء
*
*صفى كل محلول على حده*
*اضف الرائق من كل محلول الى الآخر
*
*ستحصل على محلول مزيل للرائحه ومعقم نستخدمه*
*فى اكواب الشرب الكثيرة التداول مثل المطاعم *
*وكذا اطباق تناول الطعام – وايضا لثلاجات الحفظ كثيرة التداول – حيث الرائحه الغير محببه*
*...
*
*جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أغسطس 2019)

*كربونات الصوديوم*

*كربونات الصوديوم*
*.....*

*قاعدة قلوية قوية – تستخدم فى منتجات التنظيف الآمنه*
*فى تركيبات مبيدات الجراثيم – 
والفطريات –
وضبط درجة الحموضه لحمامات السباحة
*
* لها خصائص مطهرة - وتليين المياه.
*
* وفى تركيبات منظفات الغسيل - وتركيبات منظفات الاطباق الاتوماتيكيه - 
ومنظفات متعددة الأغراض - والاسبراى المعقم والعديد *

*ولها مسميات اخرى*
*صودا الغسيل*
*رماد الصودا*

*Washing soda*
*Soda ash*
*Disodium carbonate*
*Calcined soda*
*Carbonic acid disodium salt*
*Solvay soda*


*وصفات بسيطه لأستخدام كربونات الصوديوم
*
*جرب 2 ملعقه صغيره من كربونات الصوديوم مذابه فى كوب ماء*
*رش على منطقة البشره المصابه بالأكزيما ثم بكريم مرطب
*
*محلول كربونات الصوديوم مليين لقشف الاقدام –
على شكل حمام مائى ونقع القدمين*
*لتنعيم الكعب المشقق
..
جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 أغسطس 2019)

*منظفات افران ومواقد الطهى ... زماااااااان .*
*...**
*
*وصفه من وصفات جدتى*
*اقتصادية -أمنه – فعاله*
*...........

*التركيبة 

*تراى صوديوم فوسفات – نصف كوب*
*صودا آش- نصف كوب*
*صودبوم بربروات - 1 كوب*
*منظف اطباق سائل – 2 ملعقه كبيره*
*2لتر ماء*
*خلط جيد لتمام الذوبان*
*يرش على السطح ويترك ساعه ويتم الدعك الخفيف بسلك مواعين مبلل بالماء ثم الشطف*
*.....
*
*جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 سبتمبر 2019)

*
صناعة المنكهات منزليا وللمحترفين*
*....

*
*منكه موز*

*المنكهات – قد تكون تركيبة بسيطة
*
*من 90 الى 99 % بروبلين جلا يكول*
*ومن 1 الى 10% ايزو اميل اسيتيت – وهو الذى يعطينا طعم ورائحة الموز*
*مع ملا حظة ان كل المكونات – غذائية*

*food grade
*
*...........*

*او قد تكون – تركيبة محترفين*
*قوامها برورلين جلايكول ايضا 
*
*45.0 -55.0 %*
*وكحول ايثيلى*
*7.0 -13.0 %*
*وايزو اميل اسيتات*
*Iso-Amyl acetate 22.0 %*

*Methylbutyl isovalerate 14.0 %*
* Catalysts**عامل مساعد* 

*ومجموعة منكهات لتدعيم رائحة الموز*
*ليمون وتفاح اخضر - مثل*


*Methyl 2-octynoate < 0.5 %*
*Flavoring Agents
*
*Acetaldehyde < 0.7 %*
* Citral < 0.5 %*



* Oils, lemon, < 1.0 %*

*منكهات ليمون وتفاح اخضر لتحسين وتقويه المنكه الاصلى – الموز

*...........

*تركيبة اخرى
*
*نرى الغالب فيها*
*بروبلين جلايكول
*
*94.695 propylene glycol*
*3.4700 isoamyl acetate
*
*والباقلى عوامل مساعده*

*0.0050 cananga oil*
*… oil of ylangâ€گylang*
*0.0200 *
*… oil of ylangâ€گylang*
*يلانج* *- **يلانج
*
*0.1250 ethyl acetate
*
*أسيتات الإيثيل هي إستر أسيتات يتكون من حمض الأسيتيك والإيثانول*
*له رائحة حلوة مميزة (على غرار قطرات الكمثرى)**.*
*. له دور كمذيب ايضا
*
*0.1330 furaneol 15%
*
*3.4700 isoamyl acetate
*
*0.1250 isoamyl alcohol*
*0.2000 isoamyl caproate*
*0.6000 isobutyl acetate*
*0.4000 isobutyl alcohol*
*0.0025 linalool*
*0.0250 acetaldehyde
*
*94.695 propylene glycol
*
*0.1000 3(2)-hydroxy-5-methyl-2(3)-hexanone*
*
100.001 Total

...........
جرب التركيبة البسيطه وتركيبة المحترفين
ان لاحظت فرق يذكر - سجله
...
جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 سبتمبر 2019)

*منكه القرفه*





*منكه القرفه*
*...........
*
*سينمالدهيد*
*Cinnamaldehyde
*
*المادة الفعالة التي تعطي للقرفة النكهة والرائحة المميزتين*
*زيتى القوام بلون اصفر – شحيح الذوبان فى الماء – لذا نستخدم الكحول الايثيلى فى التركيبة لاذابته
*
*التركيبة
*
*سينما لدهيد من 57 الى 59 %*
*كحول ايثيلى من 24 الى 30 %*

*Cinnamaldehyde* * 57.0 -59.0 %*
* Ethyl alcohol * *24.0 -30.0 %
*
*يحتاج المنكه لتدعيمه بثلاث مكونات وايضا لتثبيته*

* Cinnamyl alcohol* * 7.0 -8.0 %*
* Cinnamyl acetate * *1.0 -2.0 %
*
*زيت القرنفل أو الأوجينول*
* Eugenol* * 2.0 -3.0 %
*
*ليمونين لتدعيم المنكه 
*
* < 0.2 %*
* وتعطير بالينالول*
.............

*منكه قرفه منزلى - طبيعى
*
*يخلط الحبات الصغيرة السوداء الموجوده بقرون القرفه بسكر مطحون بدون اضافات*
*السكر المطحون بدون اضافات – يعنى بدون نشا او مانع تكتل*
*لذا تتعرف عليه بتكتله – او تصنعه بنفسك*
*....*
*جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 أكتوبر 2019)

*وصفات جدتى*

*
وصفات جدتى

مساج – صقل - لطيف للجسم
*
*العديد من وصفات جدتى كانت تعد لسيدات واطفال البلدة – بدون مقابل*
*كانت جدتى مقصدا لكل من تستعد للعرس*
*جزء من وقنها بالنهار لمن يقصدها فى منزل العائله الكبير*
*او فى العياده كما كان يطلق عليه الجد*
*كنت اساعدها فى تحضير وتجهيز التركيبات – واستأذنها فى تدوين الوصفات
*
*...........
*
*من ضمنها هذه الوصفة*

*تركيبة ازالة خشونة الكوع
*
*وكل خشونه فى البشرة ...
*
*8 ملاعق كبيرة زيت زيتون*
*عصير 2 ليمونه*
*2 ملعقه كبيره عسل نحل*
*خلط جيد قبل الاستخدام
*
*تدليك قليلا في كل كوع لبضع دقائق*
*. شطف وتجفيف*

*الاستخدام مرتين يوميًا – نعومة البشرة فى خلال اسيوع ثم مرة أسبوعيا

*...........

*جل حمام بفكرة بسيطه
*

*كانت تصنع الشامبو السائل كأساس*
*بمكونات من الزيوت الطبيعيه*
*وكنت اشترى لها الشامبو العادى - الاساس – بدون عطر وبدون لون
من الصيدليات لتحويله الى شاور جل بفكرة بسيطه كالتالى
*
*يمزج كوب من الشامبو الاساس مع نصف كوب من الماء مزج جيد*
*ثم نضيف ملعقه ونصف صغيره من ملح البحر الخشن – ويتم المزج*
*ثم العطر المفضل 30 نقطه

وللعديد من الوصفات تتمة بمشيئة الله
جرب وتفاعل وسجل رأيك - لعله يفيد من يتابع*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 نوفمبر 2019)

*توابل*




*توابل ...*
*...
*
*التوابل ما هى الا وصفات – تركيبات – سمها ما شئت*
*ان اختل التوازن بين مكوناتها – فقدت التركيبة مذاقها وتأثيرها*

*لنجرب معا بعض هذه التركيبات ونطبق معا مبدأ أقل كميه كعينات الى ان نتأكد من الاستساغة*
*...............*


*مسحوق الكاري **الحار*

*جميع المكونات مطحونة**:*
*120 جرام بذور الكزبرة*
*120 جرام كركم*
*15 جرام فلفل احمر حريف *
*30 جرام زنجبيل*
*30 جرام بذور الخردل*

*60 جرام بذور الحلبة*
*30 جرام عصا القرفة 
*............


*مسحوق التوابل
*....
كل المكونات مطحونة

*تخلط معا*
*ملعقة صغيرة قرفة مطحونة*
*ملعقة صغيرة قرنفل *
*ملعقة صغيرة من بذور الشمر*
*ملعقة صغيرة من الزنجبيل المطحون*
*ملعقة صغيرة من الفلفل المطحون*

..........

*مطهر للمفروشات ..
*
*...
*
*احتاجه عادة عنما تكون الفنادق** ملاذى – *
*ينتابنى وسواس تطهير المفروشات مهما كان مستوى الفندق
*
*جرب معى التالى فى عبوة اتوميزر صغيرة .
*

*240 مل مياه مقطره – اضف لها التالى*
*40 قطرة اسانس النعناع*
*100 قطرة من اسانس لافندر*
*60 قطرة من اسانس برعم زيت القرنفل*
*طبعا هى نفسها تركيبة تطهير المفروشات والاغطيه لاستخدامات المنازل
*
*كل المكونات اسانسات طبيعيه وليست عطور كيميائيه .
لاحداث تأثير التطهير

.............
*
*جرب وسجل رأيك*


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 مارس 2020)

السلام عليكم،​أنا ابن المهندس محمود فتحي حماد، انتقل والدي إلى رحمة الله، دعواتكم له و لموتانا موتى المسلمين بالمغفرة و الرحمة.​


----------



## Abu zainab (22 مارس 2020)

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*



محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> السلام عليكم،​أنا ابن المهندس محمود فتحي حماد، انتقل والدي إلى رحمة الله، دعواتكم له و لموتانا موتى المسلمين بالمغفرة و الرحمة.​



رحم الله الفقيد واسكنه فسيح الجنان وتجاوز عنه وتقبله في الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة امين
تقبل الله منا و منه صالح الاعمال وجعل ما قدم صدقة جارية الى يوم الدين امين
اخوكم ابو زياد من المغرب الاقصى
واتس 00212660210246


----------



## Abu zainab (22 مارس 2020)

ان شاء الله تكون خير خلف لخير سلف بحول الله تعالى
تقبل مودتي


----------

